#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-02
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: haven't seen you around in a while
<Admiral_Chicago> been busy?
<AlexLatchford> well, yes and no
<AlexLatchford> my email has been having issues
<AlexLatchford> host blocked most of my mailing lists
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yes, I saw that
<AlexLatchford> and have been working on school too
<AlexLatchford> think I may have them sorted and ill be at the meeting tomorrow
<AlexLatchford> do we have an agenda yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i'll be at the meeting as well
<Admiral_Chicago> good question
<AlexLatchford> hmm, no
<Admiral_Chicago> no we don't...okay that is a problem
<Admiral_Chicago> i emailed the list
<AlexLatchford> me too lol
<AlexLatchford> what code are you working on?
<Admiral_Chicago> a GUI in Java to handle a grid. very basic right now but it needs to do some interesting things like 3D rotation etc eventually
<AlexLatchford> nice
<Admiral_Chicago> its a pain, I forget how to do all the canvas stuff in java
<AlexLatchford> ive never programmed in java, however i may be having to learn it for a job I may work at in the summer
<Admiral_Chicago> what have you worked in?
<AlexLatchford> Python mainly on the desktop, but I do most of my code in PHP/AJAX
<AlexLatchford> I produce web objects and AJAX interfaces
<Admiral_Chicago> oh ya you told me that once iirc
<asac> hi all
<asac> any urgent businees?
<ajmitch> hi
<ajmitch> thanks for raising the issue about separate libnss/nspr with debian
<asac> ajmitch: sure ... in feisty+1 we hopefully will have it
<ajmitch> good, I've got FDS built against the current libnss & libnspr, but that may need to change in future
<asac> actually i am pretty sure about libnss/nspr ... not yet so sure if we use system-xul (e.g. xulrunner) for ffox & friends
<asac> FDS?
<asac> whats that?
<ajmitch> fedora directory server
<asac> ah :)
<ajmitch> but I had to package svrcore & mozldap, which I'll try & push into debian as well :)
<ajmitch> thunderbird uses its own mozldap, the previous API
<ajmitch> not sure if it'll work with 6.x
<asac> mozldap? is that the ldap lib used by tbird?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> mozldap you use ships from trunk ?
<ajmitch> it'd be nice to get ffox & tbird working without bundling 101 libs
<ajmitch> probably, it's on ftp.m.o as a separate tarball
<asac> hmm ... maybe its from 2.0 branch, which thunderbird has not yet released from
<ajmitch> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/directory/c-sdk/releases/v6.0.2/src if you're interested
<ajmitch> I still have to do some cleanups in the packages before they can go anywhere
<asac> what is fds? something like MS-AD ?
<ajmitch> it's an LDAP server
<asac> or just a plain ldap?
<ajmitch> AD is LDAP with plenty of bits bolted on & tied together
<ajmitch> which is being replicated by samba4
<ajmitch> all those windows specific bits & schemas, etc
<asac> what i referred to is that AD is used for network/system administration
<asac> just wondered if FDS is used for the same :)
<ajmitch> yes, and FDS can be used for that
<asac> ok
<ajmitch> we're working to make the integration a whole lot better :)
<asac> and fds uses mozldap? ... interesting.
<ajmitch> fds used to be netscape directory server
<asac> ah ... that makes sense then.
<asac> is it even free?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> redhat bought it, freed the code
<asac> great ;)
<ajmitch> the main server core is gpl+linking exception
<asac> you filed an ITP @debian ?
<asac> for mozldap?
<asac> cool bugs became 6-digits in the night
<asac> bug 100007
<ubotu> Malone bug 100007 in firefox "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100007
<asac> so what is bug 100000
<ubotu> Malone bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<asac> lol
<ajmitch> not yet, I really should file those ITPs
* ajmitch hasn't been expelled/suspended yet, so can still upload them ;)
<asac> yeah :)
* asac heading for lunch
<gnomefreak> dont kill me but im testing this.
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> goodie :)
<hjmf> what are we going to talk about in the meeting?
<hjmf> there aren't any points in the agenda
<hjmf> :/
<gnomefreak> most likely nothing :(
<gnomefreak> everyone wanted meeting 1 time a month so i set it up
<gnomefreak> sent 4 or so emails to list and never got a reply
<hjmf> quite weird :(
<gnomefreak> i sent one out yesterday or sat. about it i havent checked mail since than though
<hjmf> Thu, 29 Mar 2007 is the last one I've received
* hjmf confess that all he wants to talk is talked at #ubuntu-mozillateam 
<asac> ole
<asac> gnomefreak: you ever succeeded with iceape?
<asac> e.g. with disabling patch we talked about?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> it wont build in sid or feisty :( same errors
<gnomefreak> im thinking its a problem with the make file but i dont know where to begin to look at debugging builds. it fails during "make" i get past configure with no issues
<gnomefreak> asac: have you tried to build it yet?
<gnomefreak> was thinking rules file but that just pretty much gives "make" command with parameters/flags afaik
<asac> i will try
<asac> you have url to .dsc and .diff.gz ? (me is lazy :))
<gnomefreak> yeah let me get it
<asac> and .orig.tar.gz of course :)
<gnomefreak> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/web/iceape
<gnomefreak> its all at bottom assuming thats .orig.tar
<gnomefreak> well nvm it says it is :(
<gnomefreak> i want to say its failing at around "make" for iceape-calendar but hard to say
<hjmf> asac: bug 85020 maybe related to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345309 ; not the same stacktrace but quite similar
<ubotu> Malone bug 85020 in firefox "[edgy]  Firefox Crashed [@CNSAdapter_NSPR::JDFileDesc_To_FD]  [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85020
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 345309 in Java: OJI "java crashes on opensolaris [@ PR _Close - CNSAdapter_NSPR::JD_Close] " [Critical,New] 
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<asac> hjmf: looking
<gnomefreak> asac: yw let me know what you come up with please.
<asac> hmmm bugzilla bot should include url as well
<gnomefreak> it doesnt build on sid and i found that strange
<asac> ho can take care?
<asac> who
<gnomefreak> asac: it will if he didnt use the URL
<asac> ah:)
<asac> blind me
<gnomefreak> mozilla 345309
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah its strange
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 345309 in Java: OJI "java crashes on opensolaris [@ PR _Close - CNSAdapter_NSPR::JD_Close] " [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345309
<asac> i try
<gnomefreak> see :)
<asac> hjmf: we already have duplicates?
<asac> iirc, there has been at least one :)
<gnomefreak> i figured id let you get intouch with the maintainers since you know them if it is indeed thier issue. i havent tried building seamonkey from mozilla but that was another thought i had
<asac> but its not marked
<asac> gnomefreak: probably it needs some build depends from experimental as well
<asac> but lets see :)
* asac is pulling the monkey :)
<hjmf> right bug 86002
<ubotu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash in java [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  [@ProxyJNIEnv] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<hjmf> my fault and malone searching tool :)
<asac> is upstream already marked properly?
<asac> actually i have two topics now for agenda :) -> bughelper + apport hooks for feisty
<hjmf> Bug #86002 has no upstream mark if that is what you asked
<hjmf> ... I'm reviewing those 28x mt-confirm tagged bugs to find dups
* hjmf is afk for 15min
<asac> only 28 mt-confirm in need info ... great ... thought my backlog was much more :)
<gnomefreak> me be back in an hour or so.
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: spinning ape now
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> about 10-20 minutes in give or take is when it fails
<asac> in which module did it fail?
<asac> you remember?
<asac> anyway, lets see, so nevermind
<hjmf> asac 28x = 289 :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats more what i expected
<asac> 289 out of 700 + something
<asac> all crashes that have at least one dupe need a master :)
<asac> gnomefreak: does it fail in the same way in debian?
<hjmf> k
<asac> honestly, i have to admit that i should try to find a regular timeslot to do mt-confirm bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: interesting thing is that iceape fails differently in feisty, than in sid
<asac> for sid its all clear
<asac> apparenlty the orig.tar.bz2 has been stripped down too much
<asac> in the procedure of freeing the sources
<asac> for feisty we have a compiler bug (at least it looks like)
<asac> which might have a workaround
<asac> but i don't get why we see this bug
<asac> gnomefreak: in edgy it should build
<asac> (well will fail the same way as sid)
* hjmf out for lunch 
<gnomefreak> edgy will fail as sid did or it should build?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to fix tarball i guess
<asac> wait a second
<asac> gnomefreak: remove everything from iceape and do this
<asac> in edgy
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5642
<asac> then sqlite3.h should be available and build should succeed
<gnomefreak> define everything
<gnomefreak> all patches?
<gnomefreak> or do you mean remove EVERYTHING and use the commands/script on the pastebin?
<asac> yeah ... the latter ... however it still fails. sqlite3.h is somehow removed during build
<asac> wierd
<gnomefreak> that was the error i was getting i think on feisty after removing that one xpcom patch
<asac> really?
<asac> then the patch is probably indeed the problem :)
<gnomefreak> yeah im pretty sure it was feisty
<asac> same should end up in sid afaik
<asac> so what did you remove from xpcom patch ... complete disable?
<gnomefreak> disable. just added the # to it in the 00list
<gnomefreak> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `sqlite3.h', needed by `export'.  Stop.
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> that might have been sid chroot
<asac> yeah thats the same for unmodified sid
<asac> hmm
* gnomefreak wonders how they got it to build on experimental
<asac> no problem :)
<asac> it builds ... you upload :)
<gnomefreak> sid should build fine if experimental did i assume
<asac> somehow you didn't upload the right sources for the binaries you send up
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> me?
<asac> no you ... as in they
<asac> however i have no idea why sqlite3.h is wiped during build
<asac> must be something obvious :)
<asac> here it is
<asac> debian/patches/60_distclean.dpatch:+GARBAGE += sqlite3.h
<asac> wtf is going on?
<asac> i guess this should be (if at all) DIST_GARBAGE
<gnomefreak> lol its not gonna be a right in your face thing (im going to assume that)
<gnomefreak> why isnt mysql a build dep if it needs sqlite3 for build
<asac> good question ... I guess storage supports two backends
<asac> mysql support is probably a proof of concept only
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway, it allows you to store your calendar in mysql
<asac> which is not that bad imo
<gnomefreak> i dont see how it is imporant to the build at all
<asac> especially in corporate environments
<gnomefreak> ah nvm i see
<asac> you can choose mysql to store things :) ... yes.
<asac> ok redoing with new patch ... lets see
<gnomefreak> trying on feisty?
<asac> yes
<asac> will build i guess :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> 1. disable xpcom
<asac> then fix patch
<asac> actually i think it will build for the first time you run the build after checkout
<asac> because sqlite3.h is only wiped before next build
<gnomefreak> fix patch doesnt tell me anything :) i didnt use checkout
<asac> you have patch
<asac> see above
<asac> debian/patches/60_distclean.dpatch:+GARBAGE += sqlite3.h
<asac> ->
<asac> debian/patches/60_distclean.dpatch:+DIST_GARBAGE += sqlite3.h
<asac> ok spinning
<asac> i let you know
<asac> did fail pretty fast
<asac> last time
<gnomefreak> ok i have 60_distclean.dpatch
<asac> yes ... there is the line above
<asac> you have to change
<asac> search for sqlite3.h
<asac> maybe that is not even garbage at all ... if it is it can only be DIST_GARBAGE as source files cannot be GARBAGE in general
<gnomefreak> diff -ruN iceape-1.0.5.orig/db/sqlite3/src/Makefile.in iceape-1.0.5/db/sqlite3/src/Makefile.in
<asac> might be ... the line should look like that
<asac> i pasted above
<gnomefreak> ah hers +GARBAGE += sqlite3
<gnomefreak> .h
<gnomefreak> +GARBAGE += sqlite3.h
<asac> yes
<asac> that must be DIST_GARBAGE
<asac> (if at all)
<asac> but DIST_GARBAGE should do no harm
<gnomefreak> ok so +DIST_GARBAGE += sqlite3.h?
<gnomefreak> change it to that?
<asac> y
<asac> bad news
<asac> in feisty dropping xpcom_hack
<gnomefreak> still fails
<asac> does not fix the compiler error
<asac> in sid it should build
<asac> will try
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> ok i should still change that line in patch
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> ok added DIST_ to it now save and try to build?
<asac> still wonder, why are getting compile error ... afaik firefox builds the same code
<asac> y
<asac> if you did clean before
<asac> otherwise you have to revert patch, run fakeroot ./debian/rules clean ... then change patch again and build
<gnomefreak> i did that a while ago this morning and didnt try building after that yet
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> ill run it to be on sfe side :)
<gnomefreak> safe even
<gnomefreak> do you remember what xpcom patch it was?
<gnomefreak> that we disabled?
<gnomefreak> ok found it
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to start from fresh sources ... as sqlite3.h is already removed for you
<gnomefreak> i have to regrab source?
<asac> reextract tarball
<gnomefreak> ok i will use the thing you wrote and start fresh :)
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> at best don't use export
<asac> but checkoiut
<asac> checkout
<asac> in svn
<asac> command
<asac> then you can svn update
<asac> when fixes land in repository
<asac> you need svn installed
<asac> ^^ package svn
<gnomefreak> svn checkout ......?
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5645
<asac> you have to start from seamonkey...tar.gz
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5646
<asac> thats the final version :)
<gnomefreak> reinstalling subversion :(
<asac> ok ... here the post-final one: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5647
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok goes to get seamonkey source
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/  <<< that tar?
<asac> releases
<asac> 1.1.1
<asac> no
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/...
<gnomefreak> thats where im heading
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/seamonkey/releases/1.1.1/
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<gnomefreak> bz2 or gz or does it matter?
<gnomefreak> ok grabbing it. its gonna be a while since connection is already working its butt off on another download
<asac> doesn't matter
<asac> as long as you pull sources :)
<gnomefreak> ok bbl im going for my daily walk with gf and baby ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> have fun
<asac> http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=20218
<asac> i think thats the bug we are hit when building iceape in feisty
<asac> however there is a patch for that bug included .. maybe i should see if there is a newer version in bugzilla
<asac> ok iceape built in sid
<asac> ah ... i think i know the problem
<asac> gnomefreak: i think iceape builds now here for me
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/20_visibility.dpatch
<asac> replace the one currently in
<asac> i will check it into svn
<asac> when you can confirm that it fixes things for you in feisty as well
<asac> (e.g. i386) ... i just tested x86_64
<asac> gnomefreak: iceape built successfully ... let me know if it works for you as well
<asac> good ape works like a charm
<asac> have fun
<asac> hjmf: for me dbgsym appear to work
<asac> e.g. by just adding -g
<asac> and generating without noopt
<asac> lets see i will try with noopt; maybe this causes the problems
<asac> hjmf: if i don't use noopt, dbgsym works fine
<asac> maybe you need to force install because you had not right versions?
<gnomefreak> asac: what about the 80_libxpcom_hack patch? disable it remove it leave it enabled?
<asac> can be reenabled i guess
<asac> e.g. should be :)
<gnomefreak> k ill try it :)
<gnomefreak> ok here we go :/
<gnomefreak> ill let you know what happens than i will build it for ubuntu ;)
<asac> yeah great
<gnomefreak> there are 2 libs that are build depends for iceape we dont have in repos but it automaticly switches to our version when you try to install them. im thinking of changing them in control to use our libs
<gnomefreak> i would have to look at them again since i dont remember off hand what ones they are
<asac> ??
<asac> i had non of these problems
<gnomefreak> they are not a problem. but when you install them sudo apt-get install lib.... it will tell you it used libx instead and is newest version
<gnomefreak> but just to keep it ubuntu i was gonna change it
<gnomefreak> fudge
<gnomefreak> it failed
<gnomefreak> have to disable the libxpcom patch
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> where did it fail?
<gnomefreak> it failed with the xpcom failure
<asac> which one?
<gnomefreak> i dont have it atm i ran fakeroot clean and lost it since i didnt pipe build.log
<asac> k
<asac> if it builds without that patch let me know
<gnomefreak> will do
<gnomefreak> this time im piping the output
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm lots of javascript parameters not used
<gnomefreak> why would they be there if they are not used?
<asac> ?
<asac> if you talk about compiler warnings, nevermind :)
<gnomefreak> jsxml has unsed parameters and a bunch of others
<asac> if those are just warnings its not a problem ... assume authors know what they are doing
<gnomefreak> really need to set my scrollback higher when this is done
<gnomefreak> xpt_arena.c:184: warning: unused parameter arena
<gnomefreak> is one example that one isnt js though
<gnomefreak> jsxml.c:5344: warning: unused parameter cx
<gnomefreak> those type of warnings
<gnomefreak> still failed damnit
<gnomefreak> make[3] : *** [libxpcom_compat.so]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> thats what made me disable the hack patch but still fails
<gnomefreak> asac: this might be more informative:
<gnomefreak> SystemDirectoriesKey] +0x1c): undefined reference to `nsHashKey::Write(nsIObjectOutputStream*) const'
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/ld: libxpcom_compat.so: hidden symbol `nsHashtable::Get(nsHashKey*)' isn't defined
<asac> you have log?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> can you paste the "configure" part?
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> so just the first hundred lines or so :)
<gnomefreak> i think i got a few make lines in there
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/421141
<gnomefreak> it created a bunch of libxpcom things
<gnomefreak> somewhere around line 1180
<gnomefreak> re-enabled xpcom_hack patch but i will wait a bit before rebuilding
<gnomefreak> asac: is that enough of the log to tell?
<asac> yes
<asac> enough
<asac> the visibility hidden bug checks in configure are broken
<asac> sorry i forgot :)
<asac> you need another patch to make the 20_visibility patch active
<gnomefreak> its all good ;)
<asac> http://people.debian.org/~asac/99_configure.dpatch
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> replace the currently existing as wenn
<asac> well
<asac> ok ... got to go ... be back later
<gnomefreak> k ill let you know :)
<gnomefreak> asac: lol applying patch 80_libxpcom_hack to ./ ... failed.
<gnomefreak> im gonna try with it disabled :(
<gnomefreak> asac: with both of your patches and xpcom commented out again here is the full log. http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/421197
<hjmf> asac: obviously I'm doing something wrong because the -dbgsym package is too small
<hjmf> out for a while
<asac> gnomefreak: you did not fix the sqlite patch
<asac> e.g. GARBAGE -> DIST_GARBAGE
<asac> libxpcom should apply
<asac> better start from clean iceape ... e.g. checkout from svn
<asac> then overwrite patches I gave you
<asac> fix the garbage thing
<asac> and rebuild
<asac> i guess you started from experimental iceape tar.gz
<asac> which is already broken
<asac> so you need the svn way to get a good orig.tar.gz that contains sqlite3.h
<hjmf> asac: absolute weird, if I run directly: ~$ pkg_create_dbgsym mozilla-thunderbird /path-to-mozilla-thunderbird/sources/
<hjmf> then the size is OK :
<hjmf> ls -l mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 50377098 Mar  7 14:09 mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym_1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb
<hjmf> Though I'm still getting the (no debugging symbols found) warning in gdb
<hjmf> ... and of course the backtrace is useless
<asac> hmm
* hjmf is too tired: Forget the above stuff, my fault 
<asac> wierd thing
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<hjmf> I think I'm messing too much things at this late our :)
<asac> so you cannot build automgically?
<asac> yeah, like s/our/hour/ :-D
<asac> :-P
<hjmf> lol
<hjmf> I've built today with same results I got yesterday
<hjmf> the dbgsym package is too small
<asac> i really can't tell ... probably you should retry :) with clean thing
<asac> i successfully did it
<asac> both with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt
<asac> and without
<asac> with that option: no debugging symbols found
<asac> without that option: fine!
<asac> i just added to -g to the no noopt case in debian/rules
<hjmf> I'm too newbie at it and I cant tell you what I'm doing wrong, the last test I did (desperate) was with...
<hjmf> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip noopt"
<hjmf> from a howto :)
<hjmf> ofcourse always adding the -g option as you told me
<asac> which howto?
<asac> yeah ... thats wrong
<asac> if you build thunderbird with noopt
<asac> it is build without optimization
<asac> result: debug symbols will not match those of released binaries
<asac> so -> no debugging symbols
<hjmf> not sure, which howto, I think was some about building dbg packages :/
<asac> if that is really the standard way to do, we would need to do optimization even for noopt
<asac> ok ... i told you before :) ... so not my fault ... spinning just plain without any option is your friend
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> I'm going to leave it building with your hints and see how it looks tomorrow
<asac> yeah :)
<hjmf> good night :)
<asac> hjmf: good night
<gnomefreak> thought i did
<gnomefreak> relooking
<gnomefreak> reverting patch 60_distclean from ./ ... failed.
<gnomefreak>  LOCAL_INCLUDES += -I$(srcdir)
<gnomefreak> +
<gnomefreak> +DIST_GARBAGE += sqlite3.h
<gnomefreak> asac: that is the change right?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> its failing during fakeroot clean after changing
<asac> yeah your patch state is messed up (e.g. if failed) ... you have to start from beginning
<asac> you probably changed patch without clean first
<asac> (once)
<gnomefreak> i can get rid of debbian and go with svn again
<gnomefreak> ok re did it all step by step and change the patch and replaced the 2 now i run fakeroot clean than build :)
* gnomefreak crosses fingers and preys this works :(
<asac> gnomefreak: did you fix the sqlite patch?
<gnomefreak> Bug 100100
<ubotu> Malone bug 100100 in firefox "www.helsingborg.se looks strange in firefox, looks good in windows with same ff-version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100100
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get a minute can you look at bug 100100
<gnomefreak> am i here
* #ubuntu-mozillateam  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<gnomefreak> yay its still building :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-03
<gnomefreak> i didnt think windows version and ubuntus version would be the same (thtem) but i asked for screenshots of what he means
<gnomefreak> theme even
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 03 Apr 07:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 14:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu | 05 Apr 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 16:00: Technical Board
<gnomefreak> oh boy thats early
<asac> ??
<gnomefreak> the CC meeting is early
<gnomefreak> 7am here
<asac> ah
<asac> oh
<asac> probably you should just skip it :)
<gnomefreak> its still building im taking that as a good sign
<gnomefreak> i might have to :)
* gnomefreak thinking about grabbing dinner while this is building
<asac> yeah ... good sign i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> so...many bug reports...
<Admiral_Chicago> 763 in Fx alone
<Admiral_Chicago> time to close old ones
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to look at Bug #51756
<ubotu> Malone bug 51756 in firefox "firefox puts trademark HTML entity into job name when printing; causes Cups IPP printers to fail" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51756
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: look how many  of those are crashes
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean/
<asac> 464
<asac> when searching for "crash"
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm closing old bugs that didn't get the proper information
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #47571
<ubotu> Malone bug 47571 in firefox "Firefox URL-completion prevents URLs from being entered" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47571
<Admiral_Chicago> for example
<asac> you tried to reproduce?
<asac> "Once the initial 'w' is entered, further characters may be accepted only by clicking the mouse on the text entry before typing each character, until www.a has been entered, disambiguating the new URL from existing history."
<asac> i cannot parse this
<asac> but i guess i am too tired :)
<asac> isn't it a contradiction?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, its not a bug.
<asac> on the one hand you cannot enter further characters ... but only until www.a has been entered?
<Admiral_Chicago> err. well its not a reproduceable bug on my end
<asac> i don't understand that actual result
<asac> i mean i understand
<asac> you type 'w'
<asac> then you cannot enter any further characters with keyboard
<asac> ah ... ok ... i guess he means if you type fast enough :)
<asac> i can test on breezy
<Admiral_Chicago> right, that is what the report is but I can neither reproduce nor did we get more information
<asac> hmm
<asac> i cannot type so fast that no pop up appears
<asac> it always appears
<asac> and nothing is blocked
<asac> so probably close it
<asac> if breezy hasn't have it dapper probably will not as well
<Admiral_Chicago> will do.
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/7122170/Screenshot-Firefox%20Preferences.png
<asac> you see anything missing in that?
<asac> Bug 81543
<ubotu> Malone bug 81543 in firefox "Firefox child windows width too small (german version)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81543
<asac> last comment
<gnomefreak> let you know when it loads
<gnomefreak> i think i can confirm that bug. but i cant test right now. but seems that when you open it its not long enough vertically sometimes wher eyou see system defaults there is more under it
<gnomefreak> ask him to make it bigger vertically so we can see differnece. but iirc i have had this happen
<gnomefreak> asac: you should see something under systemdefaults
<gnomefreak> i have it opening good in feistys firefox
<asac> ah right
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm cant take screen shot
<asac> no need
<gnomefreak> but you know what your looking for?
<asac> or maybe a good idea :)
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> i don't know ... if i see more variants i might have a better initial idea :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm ill try
<gnomefreak> its always better to have more info than not enough
<asac> its soo crazy
<asac> there is some firewall/proxy out there
<asac> that blocks firefox
<asac> because we use feisty as user agent
<gnomefreak> uploading screenshot to that bug report, with his there in screenshot so you can compare the 2 side by side.
<gnomefreak> 2 different issues on this bug report but im betting same changes to fix both. maybe have it draw 1" all around larger?
<asac> Bug 99759
<ubotu> Malone bug 99759 in firefox "Malware in Firefox?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99759
<gnomefreak> no such thing :)
<gnomefreak> looking anyway
<asac> thats the one i ment above
<asac> there are more then one reports about that
<asac> we are identified as ISTbar
<gnomefreak> write it off as an extension issue but thats not firefox's fault
<gnomefreak> we are?
<asac> we keep it for now open to document this
<asac> at least i think that is best.
<gnomefreak> hes using an non official scanner/virus blocker and unofficial extenstions
<asac> yeah ... but extensions don't matter
<asac> anyway, not good if some software blocks us, but not anyone else
<asac> so we have to fix this for real
<asac> at least since there are now 3 reports bout that
<asac> so the scanner is somehow commonly used
<gnomefreak> i understand but where do we stop working around other apps faults? if its not ubuntus ff fault?
<asac> we don't work around
<asac> at least I don't expect us to
<asac> anyway, we need to track this and see what company says
<asac> reporter wanted to raise an issue with them
<gnomefreak> ok i see
<asac> otherwise keep it open and point new reports to that MASTER bug
<gnomefreak> asac: mark it as master [@something] 
<asac> no @ :)
<asac> its not a crash
<asac> however MASTER + good summary
<asac> i will do that tomorrow
<asac> second thing
<asac> ok night ... have fun with ape
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> night. will let you know if it built in morning
<gnomefreak> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
* gnomefreak thinks ill have a working ubuntu build by morning :)
<gnomefreak> asac: if this builds good than i will upload the packages to my site and i was thinking maybe get them in your repo so we can test it for feisty+1
<hjmf> asac: bug 102202 Maybe related to upstream's mozilla bug 301270
<ubotu> Malone bug 102202 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@nsTextControlFrame::SetValue] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102202
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 301270 in Editor "[@ nsTextControlFrame::SetValue] " [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301270
<hjmf> ... also bug 99712 could be related to mozilla bug 161826 (check stacktrace at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=132070)
<ubotu> Malone bug 99712 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@ nsTextFrame::MeasureText] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99712
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<asac> hjmf: first one looks equal ... I will take a closer look when I am here in a few minutes :)
<asac> hjmf: bug 99712 ... we already have the patch in mozilla bug 161826
<ubotu> Malone bug 99712 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@ nsTextFrame::MeasureText] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99712
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<asac> and our crash is on i386 ... which is not RISC
<asac> anyway, trace looks quite similar which makes me think that maybe we get that crash because of that patch for RISC machines
<asac> bug 29760
<ubotu> Malone bug 29760 in flashplugin-nonfree "Sound does not work properly in Flash in firefox" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29760
<asac> bug 102004
<ubotu> Malone bug 102004 in firefox "[feisty]  firefox/epiphany do not browse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102004
<asac> bug 102195
<ubotu> Malone bug 102195 in firefox "[edgy]  Firefox Crash -- libflashplayer.so" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102195
<asac> hjmf: bug 102202 ... can you run gdb with coredump and see what value this->mEditor has?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102202 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@nsTextControlFrame::SetValue] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102202
<asac> e.g. (gdb) up 4
<asac> (gdb) p this->mEditor
<hjmf> ok, just a second
<hjmf> (gdb) p this->mEditor
<hjmf> $1 = {<nsCOMPtr_base> = {mRawPtr = 0x0}, <No data fields>}
<hjmf> asac: ^
<asac> ok so its 0x0
<asac> thats ok :)
<asac> at least better then some random address
<asac> 0x0 crashes are safe, while dereferencing random addresses are easy to exploit security issues
<hjmf> ah :)
<asac> easy is of course relative :)
<hjmf> asac what means '--disable-debug' on CONFIGURE_OPTIONS at mozilla-thunderbird debian/rules ?
* hjmf hasn't get a proper dbgsym pacakge yet :(
<hjmf> ... and doesn't know why ... > I followed your indications
<asac> --disable-debug is just that you don't want debug messages on the console
<hjmf> OK
<asac> it implies -g afaik
<asac> but since we set it explicitly it doesn't matter
<asac> are your packages small?
<asac> or just yield the "no debugging symbols" messages?
<hjmf> with --enable-debug I get a significant bigger package
<hjmf> both
<asac> sizes?
<asac> yeah... there is lots of debug output code which will not be removed during build ... so bigger with --enable-debug is still normal
<hjmf> yep
<hjmf> but size is still (with --disable-debug)  338708 bytes
<hjmf> talking about dbgsym package
<asac> so what does build-opt line say in your rules?
<asac> do you see -g during compile`
<asac> ?
<hjmf> yes, I placed before -O2
<hjmf> and I saw it :)
<asac> you sure your ddeb packages have been regenerated?
<asac> what size does debian/tmp have?
<asac> after build
<asac> e.g. with du -Hs debian/tmp
<hjmf> 29M
<hjmf> 31M with -Hs option :)
<hjmf> I have to go for lunch (I'll be back in an hour or so) :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> yewah
<asac> hjmf: i am doing a final spin ... if that gives me good dbgsym i will just upload :)
<asac> for tbird i mean ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<gnomefreak> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot open upload file ../iceape_1.1.1-0ubuntu1.tar.gz for reading: No such file or directory
<asac> hjmf: you already have --disable-strip as configure option?
<gnomefreak> where the hell is it trying to upload to?
<asac> gnomefreak: you did not generate the source
<asac> you missed one instruction ;)
<asac> anyway, to test, you can just build with -b
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<gnomefreak> no it built last night. this is with the ubuntu changes
<asac> however, i guess your .deb files have been generated
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> yep they have
<asac> can't tell whats going on
<asac> i guess you have not generated orig.tar.gz
<asac> e.g. missed some instructions
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe i should have used the fakeroot debian/rules command after my changes
<asac> no ... you missed the fakeroot ./debian/rules source
<asac> in the beginning
<asac> e.g. after checking out debian/ in seamonkey dir
<asac> that will build you the orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> anyway, for me iceape works well
<asac> :)
<asac> i will sync the svn dir to bzr
<asac> e.g. under mozillateam umbrella
<asac> so we can work on ubuntu-branding
<asac> gnomefreak: i checked in our changes to debian svn :)
<asac> hope mike doesn't kill me :)
<asac> ok ... upload tbird/ffox soon, then going to do bug-triage for the rest of the day :(
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> mt-confirm is waiting for us
<gnomefreak> tn and ff new version?
<gnomefreak> tb*
<asac> yeah ... last changes for feisty
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> just sneaking that in ;)
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5741
<gnomefreak> asac: dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us what do those flags do?
<asac> man ?
<asac> i build with -rfakeroot -b :)
<asac> or if i do source only:
<asac> -rfakeroot -sa -S
<asac> (in case of new orig)
<asac> or
<asac> -rfakeroot -si -S
<asac> (in case of existing orig)
<asac> but to test -rfakeroot -b is best
<asac> hjmf: look at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5741 ... do you have the first line in tbird changelog?
<gnomefreak> ok ill move them and just rebuild source again.
<asac> yeah ... svn is not fixed
<asac> so you don't need to modify things
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> well the .debs are ready so i will throw them on my site and start testing them :)
<asac> when testing, maybe set up a list where we need to do branding changes
<asac> e.g. where is debian where ubuntu should be etc.
<gnomefreak> what are we gonna call it. iceape == name we will use?
<gnomefreak> asac: homepage and crap like that. that should be ubuntu not debian
<asac> yeah ... the idea is to get a concrete list of "crap like this" :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you have /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d directory on feisty?
<gnomefreak> i think so give me a minute
<gnomefreak> cat: /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d: Is a directory
<asac> good
<asac> ty
<asac> i don't have it in chroot
<gnomefreak> anytime
<asac> bug 85242 illustrates what happens if we don't fix title :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 85242 in firefox "Firefox crashes for no reason" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85242
<asac> new comment:
<asac> firefox sometimes crashes for no apparent reason.
<asac> It seems it happens when a lot of tabs are open, but I'm not sure.
<asac> Attachment added: "_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash"
<asac> fixed
<hjmf> trying with --disable-strip option, let's see :)
<asac> yeah thats it
<asac> because it strips symbols during build otherwise
<hjmf> hopefully!
<asac> we do this with dh_strip, which now creates ddeb packages
<hjmf> :P
<asac> definitly :)
<hjmf> it's building right now. Let's see if I can play with some tb retraces this evening
<asac> cool ;)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: let me know if you get it working i have a few that i need to get done.
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: i gave joejaxx the source built from fakeroot debian/rules command so i will see if it was me or not
<gnomefreak> i could also use a few people to test this also incase i miss things ;)
<asac> what was you? is iceape broken?
<gnomefreak> seems fine
<asac> i guess you can get people to test from forums :)
<asac> you used latest svn?
<asac> i tested here and for me it worked well
<gnomefreak> most likely but i dont ever read the forums ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yesterdays svn
<asac> k
<asac> imo we need a forum peer in mozillateam
<asac> might be handy to have someone who has a good touch with end-user community
<gnomefreak> i agree.
<gnomefreak> i will keep my eyes open i know a few forum admins
<gnomefreak> ok added a topic to find forum users :)
<gnomefreak> i thought someone on the team was a forum users.
<asac> ok things are uploaded
<asac> heading for late-lunch :)
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> have fun :)
<asac> hjmf: in a few hours there should be dbgsym available from pittis repo, please confirm that they are fixes as well :)
<gnomefreak> asac: tb?
<hjmf> gnomefreak: yes :)
<gnomefreak> cool
<hjmf> asac: I'll look then. Mine stills building
* gnomefreak will have iceape testing packages soon. i need testers for this
* asac out for breakfast-lunch combo :)
<gnomefreak> asac: im not far behind you ;)
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a while, while this finishes uploading.
<hjmf> asac, gnomefreak  built finished and now backtraces are OK :D
<hjmf> gona play a little bit with it :)
<hjmf> s/gona/I'm going to/
<hjmf> example: Bug #98831
<ubotu> Malone bug 98831 in mozilla-thunderbird "[feisty]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed [@nsLookAndFeel::InitColors]  " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98831
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> more mt-confirm to look at :)
<asac> oh no :)
<asac> hjmf: backtraces fine ... good :)
<joejaxx> well that was fun
<joejaxx> i just changed the default theme in iceape :)
<asac> to what?
<asac> joejaxx: you had some special interest in iceape?
<joejaxx> from classic to modern
<joejaxx> asac: oh i am using it for the default browser in fluxbuntu
<asac> hmm
<asac> isn't the idea of fluxbuntu to be lightweight :) ?
<joejaxx> yes
<joejaxx> we are only using browser
<asac> so why iceape then?
<joejaxx> iceape uses less resources than firefox
<asac> really?
<asac> interesting
<joejaxx> well browser by itself that is
<asac> debian svn is now up-to-date-ready-to-build on ubuntu ... so you can produce your own sources from there
<joejaxx> oh ok
<asac> svn contains only debian directory
<asac> inside that is README.source
<asac> which contains instructinos on how to do it
<asac> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/iceape/branches/experimental/debian/README.source?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<joejaxx> ok thanks :)
<asac> you have to replace svn uri by branches/experimental ... to get 1.1.1.
<asac> e.g. in readme
<hjmf> @schedule Madird
<hjmf> @schedule Madrid
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: Current meeting: Community Council | 03 Apr 17:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 20:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 14:00: Edubuntu | 05 Apr 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 22:00: Technical Board
<hjmf> Out for a while (I'll be at the meeting)
<joejaxx> ok
<asac> hjmf: hey, i only see 151 mt-confirm in Needs Info :)
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.tag=mt-confirm&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info
<asac> and 13 in state Confirmed
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.tag=mt-confirm&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info
<asac> hjmf: sorry it was Admiral_Chicago who counted 240+
<asac> gnomefreak: you have some cycles to retrace https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/85833/comments/9
<ubotu> Malone bug 85833 in firefox "Firefox crashes with upload to a flash site" [High,Needs info] 
<asac> ?
* asac currently going through mt-confirm :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill get to it today i hope. i assigned it to me
<gnomefreak> lunch first
<gnomefreak> ok im back i think
<gnomefreak> i hope ill be back in time for meeting. if not ill read logs.
<gnomefreak> still have a few before i can get started :(
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: it built
<gnomefreak> good :)
<gnomefreak> i uploaded mine
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> :D
<gnomefreak> i need to find testers that will test not just use
<asac> yes
<asac> damn bad feeling if you go through 80 mt-confirm bugs ... then see there are 60 more :)
<gnomefreak> :) they are a pain to do
<asac> yeah
* gnomefreak wonders if i can set my site up as a repo
<asac> but there are lots of previously undisovered dupes
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> you can ;)
<gnomefreak> too many bugs to remember all
<asac> but please ask ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> i was gonna read flacon docs first
<asac> ah
<asac> even better :)
<gnomefreak> falcon*
<asac> ok ... short break, then on for the last 58 not-yet processed mt-confirms :)
<asac> hope i get through before meeting
<asac> @time pacific
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Pacific: April 03 2007, 09:31:06 - Next meeting: Mozilla Team in 1 hour 28 minutes
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 03 Apr 20:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 14:00: Edubuntu | 05 Apr 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 22:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 22:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 22:00: MOTU
<Mirv> asac: have you btw given any thought about using the libenchant we discussed before?
<Mirv> asac: it'd probably good to have it written down somewhere that hunspell is not the final answer to spellchecking, so that people would not think it's then done once and for all if the move to that is done :)
<Mirv> (before = a month ago)
<AlexLatchford> everyone ready?
<AlexLatchford> wait, UTC not GMT
<Admiral_Chicago> i gotta run and grab lunch
<AlexLatchford> Can I get a ping when the meeting is about to start
<AlexLatchford> workng on another workspace
<asac> Mirv: can you add it to wiki?
<asac> e.g. somewhere under MozillaTeam
<asac> we should setup a page like goals for feisty+1
<asac> there we could add this
<gnomefreak> im not really here right now
<Mirv> asac: ok, found a ToDo list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Roadmap and added there. now it's at least somewhere, written down.
<fluxbunt1> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<asac> Mirv: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> i cant frigging see anything :(
<AlexLatchford> asac: Any news on Feisty+1 naming?
<Admiral_Chicago> good meeting everyone, not sure if its done
<lotusleaf> hi Admiral_Chicago :)
<lotusleaf> thanks again for graciously taking my question, I appreciate it.
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there lotusleaf. gotta run to class
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah we are thorugh :)
<asac> have a nice day
<Admiral_Chicago> you too
<asac> day is over here :)
<asac> lotusleaf: you know if seamonkey gets extension manager soon?
<asac> is there trunk development going on?
<lotusleaf> asac, I'm not very familiar with the ins and outs of seamonkey as I just started using it following my use of mozilla suite in Edgy, you might try the Seamonkey forums @ http://forums.mozillazine.org/
<lotusleaf> of course seamonkey used to be testing and what not of the suite but now the whole suite has moved to "Seamonkey" as far as I know
<asac> just was a bit curoius :)
<asac> lotusleaf: yes thats the case
<asac> its called seamonkey nowadays
<lotusleaf> so Iceape is just a difference in icons/branding and such?
<lotusleaf> like the iceweasel thing?
<asac> yes ... and sources have been stripped by binary blobs (which are not used for linux9
<lotusleaf> iceweasel / firefox differences
<asac> yes
<lotusleaf> ah
<asac> iceape, icedove, iceweasel
<asac> seamonkey, thunderbird, firefox
<asac> also the start page has been beautified
<lotusleaf> well I can't offer much by way of insight into Seamonkey development (a point of which you've no doubt already surmised) but I will be happy to do any Iceape/Seamonkey/Firefox testing for you guys in the future, I was provided by AlexLatchford with your guys' links to lp/u wiki etc.
<asac> about:
<asac> cool :)
<asac> any help is welcome
<asac> if you want to help a bit in bug triaging you can go to
<lotusleaf> so Iceape would be the likely one to be included should it be in Feisty+1 ?
<lotusleaf> what a bizarre name
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<asac> mt-needtester and mt-needtestcase are for you i guess :)
<lotusleaf> thx I'll bookmark that and test it when time allows :)
<asac> might be tricky and you might not find a way to reproduce a lot
<asac> but anyone taking a look helps a lot
<lotusleaf> all part of the challenge ;)
<lotusleaf> I've done beta testing for years
<asac> yes great.
<lotusleaf> 90% of it is snapping at fruit out of reach
<lotusleaf> but that 10% gets the eventual bugs
<asac> yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: the versioning 1.1.1-3 keep the 3 in the version or drop it?
<gnomefreak> asac: i was thinking 1.1.1-0build-1
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-0build1
<asac> hmm
<asac> no
<asac> the 3 should be there
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-3-0build1?
<asac> name it 1.1.1-3mt0
<gnomefreak> 3build1
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> maybe a dot between 3 and mt
<asac> 1.1.1-3.mt0
<asac> its you to decide
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok dot works for me
<gnomefreak> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> !info apt-ftparchive
<ubotu> Package apt-ftparchive does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<gnomefreak> !info apt-ftparchive feisty
<ubotu> Package apt-ftparchive does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> this looks way too hard to do :(
<asac> ?
<asac> a full archive is none-sense
<asac> you need something small
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<asac> :)
<asac> dpkg-scanpackages is your friend :)
* asac currently fighting with svn and bzr
<asac> guess will surrender soon
<asac> and upgrade to feisty tomorrow
<gnomefreak> hmmmm'
<gnomefreak> would a local repo be only able to be used locally?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its implied in the name
<Admiral_Chicago> but you can host a repo on LP i think somewhere
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how, blah
<Admiral_Chicago> naptime
<gnomefreak> i know canonical employees get thier own repo hosted on LP
<gnomefreak> ok i think im gonna leave it as a you go to link and download it yourself for a while. seems i can set up a local repo without an issue but that doesnt do anything for anyone else
<gnomefreak> asac: does this look right? http://www.interq.or.jp/libra/oohara/apt-gettable/apt-gettable/most-primitive.html
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok i think i understand it
<gnomefreak> ill work on it tomorrow most likely.
<gnomefreak> im building new iceape atm for wide useage
<asac> good
<asac> feisty?
<asac> i think so
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> tomorrow is another day ... i am done for today
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> have a good night
<asac> you too ... later
<gnomefreak> i think i did it :)
<gnomefreak> ok i got firefox3 in repo atm while the rebuild of iceape is going :)
<gnomefreak> i will add repo to topic once i get everything in there.
<gnomefreak> poningru: btw it will be named iceape for now (seamonkey) until we decide if we want official-branding
<poningru> :(
<poningru> why?
<gnomefreak> because we cant use seamonkey for testing since its not in ubuntu repos yet
<gnomefreak> part of the agreement AFAIK
<gnomefreak> iceape == seamonkey with differnet icons
<gnomefreak> but it is build from seamonkey source
<poningru> hold on dude
<gnomefreak> we will decide in the next few months what we are goin gto call it. but either way its the same package different name/icons
<poningru> http://home.kairo.at/blog/2007-03/seamonkey_marketing
<poningru> so there you go
<poningru> you can use the branding
<poningru> I want to ensure that those trademarks do not mean that anything in our source base will not be covered by the MPL/GPL/LGPL tri-license in the future.
<poningru> We're currently in the process of finishing up a trademark policy for using our marks, very much modeled after the ubuntu one.
<gnomefreak> poningru: can use for now what happens after they send the trademark in we might have to change. its easier to keep it one name
<gnomefreak> from the boss. name it iceape
* gnomefreak does what boss says
<poningru> ...
<poningru> what are you talking about????
<gnomefreak> gave a fast rundown of why. and i dont remember anything but general reasoning. (hint firefox3.0 is not named firefox due to mozilla)
<poningru> right
<poningru> because firefox is fully copyrighted logo
<gnomefreak> poningru: the mozilla-maintainer == our boss when it comes to packaging
<poningru> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> hes gone for night
<poningru> damn it dude dont feed fire
<poningru> asac^^
<gnomefreak> poningru: its staying as is for now. if you want to use seamonkey build it
<poningru> right I know
<poningru> but I wanna discuss this with asac
<gnomefreak> only things that changed == patches, icons, name/branding)
<gnomefreak> poningru: seeing as it "might" go into feisty+1 you have plenty of time
* gnomefreak doing what i can to get it in feisty+1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-04
<gnomefreak> yay uploading packages to repo ;)
<gnomefreak> night ill give details tomorrow sometime
<poningru> asac: ping
<jmillikin> I'm hoping somebody in here can help. Firefox's GtkMozEmbed currently has a bug (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233371), which causes tooltips to run off the edge of the screen in Epiphany (https://launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/37507, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129456)
<ubotu> Gnome bug 129456 in Interface "Tooltip not shown completely" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome] 
<jmillikin> There is a patch in the Mozilla bug. However, GtkMozEmbed trunk is a complete mess at the moment, and chances of the patch getting into upstream sources are low. I was hoping the patch could be integrated into the Ubuntu Firefox package.
<Admiral_Chicago> jmillikin: perhaps you want to mail the list
<Admiral_Chicago> mailto:ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:Admiral_Chicago] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk | Mailing List : ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ok im going to bed again/still/never got there :(  the testing repo will be open in morning i have iceape and ff3 in it please use the iceape if you want to test anything. I have to check for updates to ff3 maybe ill check tomorrow. night all
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: paradiso alpha 2?
<Admiral_Chicago> i forget what version we are on in terms of testing
<gnomefreak> 20070328 was last build i got
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, maybe i'll head over to mozdev and see what they are doing
<gnomefreak> bzr is more of a date than version but either way its 2.99+2 so i think that is alpha 2
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: we have bzr branch with it in there
<Admiral_Chicago> cool, i'll have to check it, maybe look to make a branch of my own to play with bzr
<gnomefreak> tomorrow i will try merge to see if anything is new and rebuild as needed and upload. night guys
<jmillikin> Admiral_Chicago: should I mail ubuntu-mozillateam, or ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs?
<Admiral_Chicago> jmillikin: team
<Admiral_Chicago> check the topic, its in there
<jmillikin> Yeah, but after you updated the topic I did a quick scan through lists.ubuntu.com and noticed -bugs, so I wanted to make sure the mail would go to the correct list.
<Admiral_Chicago> bugs is where we get all Mozilla bugs from LP sent to the team
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
(jmillikin/#ubuntu-mozillateam) OK, sent. I really hope this can work its way in before Feisty's release
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a tall order, we'll see when the main man is awake
<jmillikin> Understood, it's a wish
<Admiral_Chicago> well its not just that, but really because our repositories are pretty strict about updates.
<asac> poningru: ?
<gnomefreak> asac: its up im gonna grab packages from it in a bit to make sure works.
<asac> yeah
<asac> did you create a Release file as well?
<gnomefreak> no :(
<asac> i am just wondering, because I think that thats what I am missing (so you don't automatically et upgrades)
<asac> remember?
<gnomefreak> instructions didnt tell me to just packages.gz and sources.gz
<asac> yes
<asac> you have sources?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i can try in feisty32 chroot
<gnomefreak> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing ./
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing ./
<gnomefreak> im not sure how to set up my key for it yet either but its up and working :) im grabbing iceape atm
<gnomefreak> im thinking of making it gnomefreak@youmortals.com/feisty/mozilla-testing ./
<asac> cool ... yeah, but remember that you didn't get any auto-upgrades from mt-feisty? same is here i guess
<asac> gnomefreak@youmortals.com?
<gnomefreak> yep i remember and personally that is fine for the time being
<asac> yeah ... if you find out how to create Release.gpg let me know :)
<gnomefreak> asac: thats the server
<gnomefreak> i will find out :)
<asac> why @ ?
<gnomefreak> and ill let you know
<asac> ty
<gnomefreak> no @ sorry its a .
<asac> k pulling firefox-trunk for now :)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing   atm but im thinking of adding feisty in there
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> yes feisty is good ... to get a namespace
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to try merge to see if ther eis a later build
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to look at Bug #https://launchpad.net/bugs/102643
<ubotu> Malone bug 102643 in epiphany-browser "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Needs info] 
<asac> ... now iceape
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> err https://launchpad.net/bugs/102643
<asac> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> Daniel Holbach was asking about it earlier in -bugs
<gnomefreak> as long as it works i can set it up with feisty and post it somewhere.
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try to retrace bug 102643 ... or wait for hjmf ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102643 in epiphany-browser "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102643
<Admiral_Chicago> I need to fix this odd error with my Fx set up. Seems i'm reporting that I run 2.0 in About in Fx menu
<gnomefreak> i can try in a few please assign it to me
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you run 2.0, don't you?
<Admiral_Chicago> any particular reason you're awake john?
<asac> or you mean 2.0 vs 2.0.0.3 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: no 2.0.0.3 after my update. but I went to Help >> About Firefox and it report 2.0, shouldn't that read 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: cause im stupid :( fell asleep after 1am and its 4:48am :(
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i stayed up all last night coding so I slept all day...
<asac> gnomefreak: firefox-trunk is still from 20070328
<asac> lame :)
<gnomefreak> yes i havent updated it yet
<gnomefreak> is there one after 20070328?
<asac> yes ... its simple
<gnomefreak> its a simple fix
<asac> you just change the date in changelog
<asac> then get the neworig
<asac> -> up to date
<asac> it takes the latest from cvs
<Admiral_Chicago> is my version supposed to be 2006101022
<gnomefreak> neworig than rebuild?
<asac> and since there are usually lots of checkins ...
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... remove the currently embedded tarball manually first
<Admiral_Chicago>   Installed: 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> then change changelog
<asac> e.g. version contains date ... yo see?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> change date to newest and rebuild new orig and than build as normal?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i don't know ... the date looks a bit wierd
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> if change date in version <- important
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: date == too many numbers and too earl a version
<asac> you can change date of changelog entry as well ... but that doesn't influence what is checked out
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: is that related to the changelog bug?
<gnomefreak> ok i asked about the release.gpg
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: which changelog bug?
<gnomefreak> now i go build. doesnt bzr merge get rid of tar for me than all i have to do is neworig and build?
<Admiral_Chicago> there was a bug that the changelog had the wrong date...wait I'm being slow, ignore me :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no bzr merge does not get rid
<asac> it did once
<asac> because i removed it from archive
<asac> now its in your personal copy and bzr will not touch
<asac> just remove everything that is in main dir
<asac> except debian directory
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ah yes
<asac> could be
<asac> but only on edgy, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> gonna work on those clue files...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: great ... most wanted ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> at least pull up the relevant master guys
<asac> if you want input, let me know
<asac> maybe try to detect dupes for string 'munmap()'
<asac> tjhere are a bunch which I tagged likely-dup
<asac> so probably good to test
<Admiral_Chicago> sure, I'll see where I can start looking.
<gnomefreak> sttarting with bzr merge than will make changes needed (so dont go to lunhc just yet :)
<asac> sure
<asac> still here
<gnomefreak> seems i have newest version
<asac> pretty early
<asac> @time berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: April 04 2007, 10:57:10 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 3 hours 2 minutes
<asac> yes?
<asac> how is tarball called?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ bzr merge
<gnomefreak> Merging from remembered location http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk/
<gnomefreak> Nothing to do.
<asac> yes ... packaging has not changed
<gnomefreak> browser-snapshot-20070328.tar.bz2
<asac> yes remove that
<asac> change changelog (first line)
<asac> and neworig
<asac> the package is pretty fine for now ... not much changes on ubuntu side
<gnomefreak> just rm browser...
<asac> yes
<asac> rm the config-list
<asac> or however its called as well
<gnomefreak> ok both gone
<asac> what is your first line in changelog?
<asac> still has version ...20070328... something?
<asac> change that to ...20070404...
<gnomefreak> changed
<asac> then neworig brings great new tarball for you
<gnomefreak> whats the full command for neworig?
<gnomefreak> is it fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig?
<gnomefreak> ./debian/rules neworig
<gnomefreak> ha i still had it :)
<gnomefreak> i dont htink run is part of command
<gnomefreak> looks like its running :)
<asac> cool
<asac> gnomefreak: now that you are the trunk maintainer :)
<asac> you might want to follow development on trunk
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsqueryform.cgi
<gnomefreak> i will try.
<asac> there you can see checkins
<asac> e.g.
<asac> like
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, looking at these Master Reports.
<Admiral_Chicago> some have 100+ dups
<Admiral_Chicago> ...thats a lot
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=month&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac> yeah
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: gtk_style_realize
<asac> is the heaviest bug in launchpad
<asac> ... at least i bet
<asac> has 140 dupes
<asac> and 10 more marked as likely-dup are waiting for someone to associate
<Admiral_Chicago> yes. 141 irrc. i'm going to use Bug #71702 so I get results...faster that is
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<asac> yes ... there should be dupes as well
<asac> so try that
<Admiral_Chicago> since bughelper will dump out the dups (in my test case) which I will then follow, I don't want to open that many
<Admiral_Chicago> that way I know bughelper is A. looking at the retraces and B. finding duplicates,
<asac> yep ... good way to go
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'm looking at that bug I linked above, why is it described "[@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] "
<asac> have you tried the simple way (e.g. just command line) ?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: dunno ... sometimes one stack element is not enough
<asac> so i add two :)
<Admiral_Chicago> so both cause the crash?
<asac> anyway, any bug that contains any of those is suspect to be a dupe ... or variant
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: look at backtrace
<asac> call goes through function js_atom_uninterner into js_FinalizeStringRT, where it crashes
<Admiral_Chicago> i am, just not very good with retraces. what am I looking for specifically
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see...
<asac> just take a look
<asac> you will see
<asac> call goes bottom up
<Admiral_Chicago> ah the no locals part
<asac> e.g. what is further below calls what is further up
<asac> what trace are you looking at?
<Admiral_Chicago> i understand
<asac> ok
<asac> :)
<asac> i did not add "free()" to the summary
<asac> as this is not in mozilla code
<asac> and free is definitly not buggy :)
<gnomefreak> what is this page telling me? just the changes made? and is the "file" collum  the patch?
<asac> yes ...checkins done to mozilla tree
<asac> you can modify the query in first url
<asac> i selected "changes for last month" for the long url
<asac> file coloum names the file modified in the checkin
<asac> comment names what got checked in
<asac> s/comment/Description/
<asac> not all files affect firefox-trunk
<asac> e.g. mozilla/mailnews/ ... affects tbird and seamonkey only
<asac> if you read that daily, you will get used to :)
<asac> just kidding ... is good to see if its worth to build a new trunk preview
<asac> of course ... dailies are fine as well :)
<gnomefreak> i see a bunch with todays date. what does that mean i need to do grab the new cvs?
<asac> you do it by neworig
<asac> e.g. all that has been checked in till start of 4th april you do now
<asac> it just shows you that there have been changes tomorrow ... which you would grab by neworig if you use 20070405 as date
<asac> makes sense?
<gnomefreak> oh ok so thats really all i need to do is add changes to changelog and than neworig and build?
<gnomefreak> so whatever date i use in changelog wil be the changes it makes
<gnomefreak> this means you will still keep the bzr uptodate or that doesnt matter much?
<asac> ... date encoded in version is what matters, but yes
<poningru> asac: dude re: seamonkey
<asac> from time to time i will update bzr
<poningru> I think we should do logo
<asac> i will update bzr when I make changes to debian/ directory
<asac> e.g. add new patches ... improve packaging
<gnomefreak> asac: this page will tell me when you updated it for most part?
<asac> poningru: i am not sure what you mean?
<poningru> asac: you are taking the same policy on it as firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: bonsai page is about upstream development
<poningru> but the logo and everything is trilicensed
<asac> gnomefreak: you will see new things coming on bzr merge if i do improvement to the ubuntu specifics
<poningru> everything in the codebase is trilicensed
<gnomefreak> asac: he wants seamonkey used with official branding
<poningru> err right
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> poningru: simple: if we have a package we can provide that
<poningru> oh... ok
<asac> but since merging from debian is nice :)
<asac> ...
<poningru> oh...
<poningru> well we can just add the branding
<poningru> I dont understand why debian doesnt want to use the logo though
* gnomefreak doesnt see a problem with iceape.
<asac> its not safe to use anything mozilla provides :)
<asac> yeah ... i would like to use iceape
<asac> i mean we are kind of split here
<asac> on the one hand we want good upstream relationship with mozilla
<gnomefreak> mozilla changes stuff too often to keep up
<asac> on the other hand we want to have good upstream relationship with debian
<gnomefreak> asac: we have that with ff and tb
<asac> iceape can be a good way to coorporate with debian imo
<asac> so we keep the balance
<poningru> right
<poningru> why dont we talk to debian legal
<gnomefreak> asac: but we do have good upstream with debian since 98% of packages are merged from there to begin with
<poningru> I'll go talk to debian legal
<asac> poningru: because it has been my decision with other mozilla maintainers in debian
<asac> to use iceape as well
<poningru> buuh...
<poningru> but why?
* gnomefreak wants to know what differnece it makes
<gnomefreak> same package new branding
<poningru> I mean I would like debian to use the branding too...
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean upstream relationship for mozilla packages
<asac> we will have to work a lot with debian
<asac> on mozillas
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah but deian's changes IMHO are easier to add
<gnomefreak> and safer for most part
<asac> yeah ... its just too dangerous for debian after the experience we had
<asac> the point is that seamonkey trademark will be owned by mozilla foundation
<asac> which firefox and thunderbird have been before
<asac> now they burned relationship by revoking agreement we previously had
<asac> so debian dropped all
* gnomefreak leaves that too you. just tell me if you want iceape its built as iceape seamonkey it will build as seamonkey (i perfer iceape) its prettier
<poningru> ...
<asac> poningru: you understand?
<poningru> no I dont
<asac> we had an agreement
<gnomefreak> using iceape prevents us from having to check all patches with mofo?
<asac> e.g. we as in debian
<poningru> a) why is debian not using the seamonkey?
<poningru> asac: I know the back story
<asac> because they cannot trust mozilla foundation
<gnomefreak> burnt their bridges when they declined the agreement
<poningru> what does trusting mofo have anything to do with this?
<poningru> seamonkey is a project of the seamonkey council
<asac> not when they declined (which would be fine) ... they revoked it
<poningru> seperate from mofo
<asac> poningru: as i said
<asac> i discussed this with seamonkey council
* gnomefreak leaves this in your hands i have to figure out that other issue
<poningru> 0.0
<asac> seamonkey trademark will be managed by mofo
<poningru> right
<poningru> but the copyright is completely trilicensed
<asac> so even if council does not like it ... when seamonkey becomes really popular
<asac> mofo might go and revoke it
<asac> poningru: copyright != trademark law
<poningru> right
<asac> it doesn't matter
<poningru> but we all do that
<poningru> i.e ubuntu, debian etc.
<poningru> as in trademark
<asac> if they have trademark they can always force debian to "do this" or "do that" ... or drop branding in everything you distribute
<poningru> so what you are saying because of the history?
<asac> poningru: mainly yes.
<poningru> :(
<asac> talk to other mozilla maintainers at debian
<asac> we had a long debate with them
* poningru shakes head
* gnomefreak makes mental note #12
<asac> ... and in fact ... all artworks in debian are more beauty than mozilla artwork imo :)
<asac> firefox one might disagree
<asac> for the others ... not imo :)
<asac> poningru: as i said
<asac> i would sponsor seamonkey package
<asac> same as i will sponsor iceape
<asac> i would not have a problem to have both
<poningru> yeah I guess I see that
<asac> but i just think that iceape will be here sooner :)
<poningru> cool
<poningru> k
<asac> i hope that almost all libs that are shared between all those iceapps and fire/thunder apps
<asac> will be in its own package
<asac> so adding things like seamonkey or even iceweasel should not be so heavyweight anymore
<poningru> hehe yeah
<asac> e.g. use system-xul system-nspr system-nss
<poningru> ++
<poningru> would love to see that happening
<poningru> hehe I should probably look into that more
<asac> help is appreciated ... we have nspr and nss packages in debian svn ... which we will use in ubuntu
<asac> further there is xulrunner already
<asac> and afaik, trunk already allows you to use system-xul
<asac> :)
<poningru> right
<asac> and if not ... it is us to push this, as benjamin might not have the time to do it properly for ffox 3
* Admiral_Chicago crosses fingers
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully this clue file commits to bzr, got it written out
<asac> do you commit to remote repo ?
<asac> i guess to test local repo should be available two?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: is that at me?
<asac> don't know :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i have no idea about this bughelper thing :) ... so just go ahead ;)
<gnomefreak> found out how to make it just wish it worked
<Admiral_Chicago> ah well I commited my first clue file, hopefully it works and I can push an email today
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: bug helper is awesome though...very very useful
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: once you figure it out will you help us use it ;)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: to bugquad?
<asac> ^^^ committed?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: of course.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: to the Bzr branch
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> to which bzr branch :9
<asac> i mean ... you can have a local bzr branch or a remote one ... one in ~bugsquad on launchpad and so on :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: can you please kick some people from #kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, Hobbsee is on it
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> mt-confirm processing gave me about 1000 karma points yesterday :)
<asac> ... amazing
<Admiral_Chicago> i went down in the last week even though my bug work went way up
<asac> now i know why i got my mind twisted
<Admiral_Chicago> ...i hate how LP redid karma
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... an uphill race
<asac> :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: be assured, its all relative :) ... others get pulled down as well :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i stopped caring about Karma, mostly because I have more things to focus on...like bug reports.
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah :) ... karma is not what really matters
<asac> and how you have bughelper, which is even more important than individual bug reports :)
<gnomefreak> asac: "apt-ftparchive release ." should generate a release file than gpg -o Release.gpg -abs Release should make the release.gpg but its not working :(
<gnomefreak> you can replace . with a dir.
<poningru> asac: I'll bug you about this later
<poningru> but I guess we should change the name of bugzilla too
<asac> the name of bugzilla?
<asac> is it in the archive?
<asac> gnomefreak: have you tried?
<poningru> yeah
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: afaik this only works on big archive layout
<gnomefreak> fails to make file and fails to sign it since it cant make it
<gnomefreak> im looking at something now
<asac> gnomefreak: i never found how to do it properly for the minimalistic archive
<asac> hjmf: have fun with all the likely-dup tagged :)
<gnomefreak> i have to config apt-ftparchive. i asked seveas if there is an auto way. because apt-ftparchive -c doesnt work
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe manually?
<gnomefreak> not sure im googling still
<Admiral_Chicago> w00t! got the clue file
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll mess with it more tomorrow, going to bed now...
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe @now Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> ... 5.23 am either way.
<asac> oh
<asac> night
<hjmf> asac: noticed in a couple of reports :)
<hjmf> I'll look at it when I finish feisty tb retraces (much fun too) :P
<asac> there is a link now in wiki
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.tag=likely-dup
<hjmf> k
<asac> good bunch to get some karma :) ... if noone comes around, then I will associate
<hjmf> first tb MASTER: bug 89600
<ubotu> Malone bug 89600 in mozilla-thunderbird "MASTER mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed [@js_NewString]  " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89600
<hjmf> :)
<asac> cool
<asac> :)
<hjmf> I'll take a look later to the likely-dup tags (if there aren't too many)
<asac> 40
<asac> :)
<asac> but most bug numbers you should know out of head
<asac> :)
<hjmf> mm
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you think you can setup a bughelper query that lists "MASTER" bugs?
<gnomefreak> asac: building with changes failed badly
<asac> what did you change?
<asac> e.g goto debian/
<asac> bzr diff
<gnomefreak> just the date
<asac> paste somewhere
<asac> yeah ... verify with bzr diff
<asac> is there a new tarball?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> size?
<gnomefreak> === modified file 'debian/changelog'
<gnomefreak> --- debian/changelog    2007-03-28 10:14:56 +0000
<gnomefreak> +++ debian/changelog    2007-04-04 08:59:49 +0000
<gnomefreak> @@ -1,4 +1,4 @@
<gnomefreak> -firefox-trunk (2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0) feisty; urgency=low
<gnomefreak> +firefox-trunk (2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0) feisty; urgency=low
<gnomefreak> 
<gnomefreak>    * update upstream cvs
<asac> ok ... if that is all then its fine
<asac> and tarball?
<gnomefreak> thats all it gave me output wise
<asac> size?
<asac> name?
<gnomefreak> browser-snapshot-20070404.tar.bz2
<asac> size?
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 gnomefreak gnomefreak 34138866 2007-04-04 05:42 browser-snapshot-20070404.tar.bz2
<asac> ok
<asac> hmm
<asac> how fails?
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/ad/presubj-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-22.knit: binary file contents changed
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: warning: file .bzr/repository/knits/ad/presubj-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-22.kndx has no final newline
<asac> <h
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> a bunch of them
<asac> remember:
<asac> you have to do
<gnomefreak> lots
<asac> -i.bzr/
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<asac> because you don't want .bzr directory in diff.gz
<asac> e.g.
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -i.bzr
* gnomefreak keeps forgetting that
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok brb try this
<gnomefreak> asac: can you ask someone about the release file crap (an easy way to do it) im not getting help from people. mvo started but it failed so he went back to work i guess
<asac> yeah ... :) ... though i not prefer to show my ignorance ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: find a freind ;)
<asac> where did you bug him?
<gnomefreak> -bugs
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> i will ask later today ... got to do some coffee now :)
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<gnomefreak> still failed
<asac> how?
<asac> again unrepresentable changes?
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> Applying patch bz364093-thebes-system-cairo-fix
<gnomefreak> patching file gfx/thebes/public/gfxMatrix.h
<gnomefreak> patching file gfx/thebes/src/gfxMatrix.cpp
<gnomefreak> Hunk #1 FAILED at 100.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file gfx/thebes/src/gfxMatrix.cpp
<gnomefreak> Patch bz364093-thebes-system-cairo-fix does not apply (enforce with -f)
<gnomefreak> <end flood>
<asac> yeah
<asac> was applied upstream
<asac> remove from debian/patches/series
<gnomefreak> the full debian/patches dir?
<asac> read ^^^^
<asac>  :)
<asac> remove from ..../series :)
<gnomefreak> lol make neworig after that?
<asac> no
<asac> just respin
<asac> series file
<asac> is what was 00list
<asac> in tbird
<gnomefreak> there isnt an 00list here and i see the series patch
<asac> no
<asac> series == 00list
<gnomefreak> ok removed it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> we no :(
<asac> you have to keep it
<asac> it is the same
<gnomefreak> ok ill put it back :)
<asac> you have to drop the patch from that file
<asac> yeah ... you should be able to recover that file from bzr
<asac> guess its bzr checkout series
<asac> or something
<gnomefreak> ok there were only a few lines in there
<gnomefreak> no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<gnomefreak> trunk-fsh
<gnomefreak> ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<gnomefreak> bz364093-thebes-system-cairo-fix
<gnomefreak> remove last line?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> wonders if that should be themes
<asac> no
<asac> thebes is right
<gnomefreak> ok remove and respin
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> its the C++ library that wrappes cairo :)
<asac> not hard to guess where the name comes from
<asac> cairo -> thebes :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> respin time. :(
<asac> yes
<asac> hopefully it will work
<asac> :)
<asac> who knows what they checked in for bz364093
<gnomefreak> am i gonna see that in all the next updates?
<asac> what? if you verify that it still build (without thebes patch) I will remove it from bzr ... so yes
<gnomefreak> or will you change it on branch
<asac> i will change branch
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> as soon as i know that it can be dropped
<gnomefreak> well go get coffee ill let you know if it fails or not
<asac> k :)
<gnomefreak> made it to ./configure
<gnomefreak> we should be good
<asac> yes ... if and only if thebes patch has properly landed
<asac> if it fails we need to tell upstream bug
<asac> as they think its resolved now :)
<asac> if it work we should tell them too
<asac> as they asked for verification
<gnomefreak> ok ill let you know
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: of course, maybe when I sleep a little
* gnomefreak would like to sleep but there are a few things i want to get done first
<gnomefreak> grrrr cant find crap on it
<asac> still no luck? with release.gpg
<asac> ?
<asac> you find anything?
<asac> gnomefreak: any link you found?
<gnomefreak> not a damn thing
<gnomefreak> everyone seems to use other programs that make it during making the repo
<asac> ok
<asac> lets look here
<asac> ftp://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/Release
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> should be easy to setup one manually
<gnomefreak> thats odd give me a minute ff wont open link
<asac> to try
<asac> and if things work write a script
<asac> use http:
<asac> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/Release
<asac> probably you have a firewall issue
<asac> or proxy ... or crap provider :)
<gnomefreak> shouldnt i think its cpu load
<gnomefreak> ok i see a page with all md5sums
<asac> ok
<asac> can you give me a md5sum
<asac> of your current Packages file
<asac> and Packages.gz
<gnomefreak> i can try
<gnomefreak> i guess unpack the packages.gz file?
<asac> first do
<asac> md5sum
<asac> on packed
<gnomefreak> cdbbdf7e5276bd168a849e54d623f135
<asac> no size
<asac> in bytes
<asac> e.g. just ls -l
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 gnomefreak gnomefreak 18632 2007-04-04 07:54 Packages
<gnomefreak> thats the unpacked ls -la output of Packages
<asac> and where is md5sum from?
<asac> i need both combinations
<asac> or just .gz
<asac> the one you have in your archive
<gnomefreak> cant run md5sum on the .gz file but i did run it on the unpacked file
<asac> you can ... of course
<gnomefreak> 3f4a5f151828021a89eac5818a56ef73  Packages.gz
<gnomefreak> there we go
<gnomefreak> i had cp'ed it to home and it wouldnt let me do it there
<asac> size of .gz?
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 gnomefreak gnomefreak 4466 2007-04-03 18:33 Packages.gz
<asac> ok
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac
<asac> there is Release
<asac> try that
<asac> i doubt that it will work
<asac> but lets give it a first shot
<gnomefreak> ofcourse that will change with next upload
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Release
<asac> no
<asac> just try Release now
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> ok
<asac> :)
<asac> tell me what apt-get update says
<asac> about Release
<asac> if it complains etc.
<gnomefreak> ok now try the gpg command?
<asac> don't think that is necessary to test
<asac> just copy over
<asac> to your release dir
<gnomefreak> i used wget from the dir. i have packages in
<asac> yes
<asac> cp Release to that
<asac> or try locally
<gnomefreak> cp Release where? its in the dir already
<asac> ah
<asac> what does update say?
<gnomefreak> all packages sources packages.gz and such are all in same dir with Release now
<asac> yes
<asac> apt-get update ??
<gnomefreak> ok i will try in a minute its nearing the end of updates
<gnomefreak> does Release need to be uploaded to repo first?
<asac> yes of course
<asac> or try locally (in sources.list)
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> im uploading it shouldnt be long
<gnomefreak> no errors
<gnomefreak> no warnings
<asac> yes i saw that two
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: please move Release away again
<gnomefreak> see the first command i was trying to run gave the right output afaik but never wrote it to a file should i try writing that to a file?
<asac> want to see if apt-cache policy priority changes
<gnomefreak> move it off repo?
<asac> yes just for a minute
<asac> so i can try
<gnomefreak> its gone
<asac> hmm
<asac> don't see a difference
<asac> anyway ... should work now
<gnomefreak> let me try somethign real fast
<asac> maybe upload signed one as well
<asac> sure
<asac> try :)
<gnomefreak> im gonna give you output of something
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm this is new
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to stat ./.mozilla/firefox/oa96n1ew.default/lock  <<<< is new
<gnomefreak> same warning different paths to files
<asac> where from?
<asac> you have firefox running
<gnomefreak> but before adding your release file i got a bunch of md5sum output
<asac> somwhere
<gnomefreak> yes firefox is open
<asac> then where do you get that message from?
<gnomefreak> when i run the command to generate a release file
<gnomefreak> was in wrong dir :(
<gnomefreak> here is the ouput i normally get
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/repo-feisty$ apt-ftparchive release .
<gnomefreak> Date: Wed, 04 Apr 2007 12:16:00 UTC
<gnomefreak> MD5Sum: 3f4a5f151828021a89eac5818a56ef73             4466 Packages.gz eab46a5db280b6522e1254190fe3a7a6              315 Release a7f06799c0199aae602beb1f30431d6c              829 Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> SHA1: a88ecf164939c9c6078a2440162d658f65100713             4466 Packages.gz faa37dbf8f5042fbd50a91e45327db1a4f7c6ae8              315 Release 42e3c5a9f8c019eb4c259bc1f894e06a425c966a              829 Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> SHA256: 8bfbc66bb9ea5b97f4350ed95ce3e7850abd24e0e9850a0993742743a3315634             4466 Packages.gz 0f76e9f3d3c7e00c6b00d1ec32aac98eb6d28a0f48ed1134e7c7e99dab8da90f              315 Release 99682d567ecf54ffacea86e6ba7a57a3e73a15b70cec9b137d69111d90153305              829 Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> <end flood>
<asac> yeah
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> that shound generate a Release file but doesnt
<asac> thats it
<asac> no it doesnt
<asac> it just generate dynamic parts
<asac> you have to cat with header together
<asac> e.g. strip from the release i provided
<gnomefreak> cant sign it though since i have no Release
<asac> the lines that are gnerated
<gnomefreak> erase the contents in your Release and put those lines in it?
<asac> cat header >> Release; apt-ftparchive release . >> Release
<asac> that should generate release
<asac> no
<asac> you have to keep the header
<asac> in a file
<asac> e.g. all lines that are not generated
<asac> then if you have updates
<asac> run line above
<asac> to get a complete Release
<asac> e.g. static content (aka header) + dynamic content (aka generated by apt-ftparchive)
<gnomefreak> cat: header: No such file or directory
<asac> you have to create that file
<asac> read above
<gnomefreak> its in there
<asac> 14:18 < asac> you have to keep the header
<asac> 14:18 < asac> in a file
<asac> 14:18 < asac> e.g. all lines that are not generated
<gnomefreak> right everything stayed and it added the output i gave above
<asac> yes
<asac> so how does Release look now?
<asac> there is Release.header in my people.ubuntu.com dir
<asac> you can use that as header
<gnomefreak> pc slow
<gnomefreak> brb while i wait on this
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/423786
<gnomefreak> thats the file when i cat it
<asac> remember to post your archive to Bug 84214
<ubotu> Malone bug 84214 in firefox "RFE: snapshot builds of Firefox 3" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84214
<asac> isn't Date: line generated by aptarchive ?
<gnomefreak> yes line 14 of pastebin
<asac> but why is it in the midst?
<asac> it should be right on top
<asac> of MD5SUM:
<asac> when you generated it like i said above
<asac> gnomefreak: now i see
<asac> you didn't strip the header
<asac> you have to remove date:
<gnomefreak> it kept your lines in there
<asac> and md5sum: lines
<asac> no thats bad :)
<gnomefreak> ok can do
<asac> header has to be only static :)
<gnomefreak> can i edit it by hand?
<asac> header?
<asac> you should make a proper header file once
<asac> and then run what i said on each update
<asac> and yes, edit header by hand
<asac> to only contain static content (e.g. no date nor md5sums)
<gnomefreak> will pastebin it when done
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/423805.
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> eh you can still open it
<gnomefreak> that is what i have now
<asac> wait
<asac> so how does your header file look now?
<asac> date is still not where it should be
<asac> you edited file post generation
<gnomefreak> ok date should be just before the md5sums?
<asac> it should be there, because it should be automatically there
<asac> yes
<asac> no Date: in header
<asac> but through apt-ftparchive
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/423810
<asac> good and how does header look like?
<gnomefreak> thats full file atm
<asac> ok :)
<asac> do what you want
<asac> as long as it works .)
<asac> ;)
<asac> i have a good idea
<asac> you can sync my archive then :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> so yours is the official feisty one :)
<asac> testing
<gnomefreak> how do i do that?
<asac> dunno :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> maybe rsync
<asac> you will find out :-D
<asac> you could use wget -r
<asac> then go ahead and scp *.dsc *.diff.gz *.deb to somewhere
<asac> or ftp
<asac> or .... or
<gnomefreak> i think it worked
<asac> fine
<asac> only practice will show
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> e.g. if people currently using official feisty will auto upgrade to our testing firefox
<gnomefreak> ill upload release file and see what happens
<asac> when running upgrade / dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> i upload both the signed and the unsigned release file?
<gnomefreak> cant be that easy can it? just wget -r yourrepoaddress   than scp command as above? than i would use the dir it made to upload from to my repo?
<gnomefreak> scp command to my repo-feisty dir that i use now*
<asac> should work
<asac> ok going for lunch in a minute or so
<asac> late here
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> After unpacking 81.9kB of additional disk space will be used.
<gnomefreak> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! iceape
<gnomefreak> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<gnomefreak> yay i think
<asac> yes
<asac> looks good
<gnomefreak> just have to figure out where to put Release.gpg if i put it inside the mozilla-testing part or outside of it
<gnomefreak> than once i get that done i can figure out how to sync with yours. but if i understand it right your packages and mine end up in same dir. and when i add packages or you add packages it updates both repos?
<asac> yes
<asac> or you can make distinct dirs ... e.g. binary-i386 et al
<asac> but that is too much for those few packages imo
<gnomefreak> so i can keep my dir ~/repo-feisty (where all packages are) and just wget -r yourrepo into that dir and im guessing scp(command you gave with *dsc....) would extract from your wgetted file into my dir. i use and that is it?
<gnomefreak> seems easy enough if that is right (commands i have to look in logs for since power died a bit ago
<asac> you need to add amd64 to Release.gpg
<asac> but then yes
<gnomefreak> im testing to see if my Release.gpg is working and it doesnt seem to be.
<gnomefreak> it seemed a bit small to do what i think its supposed to do
<gnomefreak> ok gonna wait and sync it on the round i use new firefox build
<gnomefreak> ok its building still ill be back in around 2hours (time for daily walk.)
<hjmf> asac bug 71702 is upstream bugzilla 267063
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<hjmf> mozilla 267063
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 267063 in XPConnect "Shutdown crash in ~nsJSRuntimeServiceImpl [@ free - js_FinalizeStringRT] " [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267063
<hjmf> same stacktraces
<asac> offline
<asac> damn
<asac> did you write any?
<asac> last i wrote
<asac> 15:42 < gnomefreak> it seemed a bit small to do what i think its supposed to do
<asac> 15:45 < asac> use --clearsign to sign
<asac> damn dsl modem
<asac> apparenlty needs reboot more often then not
<hjmf> repeat
<hjmf>  asac bug 71702 is upstream's mozilla 267063
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<hjmf> end repeat
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 267063 in XPConnect "Shutdown crash in ~nsJSRuntimeServiceImpl [@ free - js_FinalizeStringRT] " [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267063
<hjmf> I'm having a bunch of problems today with my last century debian server
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> same stacktraces
<asac> why don't we see
<asac> #6  0x0049fff6 in JS_HashTableRawLookup (ht=0x9d62ed8, keyHash=20801476, key=0x9eb3e20) at /builds/moz-trunk/mozilla/js/src/jshash.c:179
<asac> #7  0x004f516f in js_PurgeDeflatedStringCache (str=0x9eb3e20) at /builds/moz-trunk/mozilla/js/src/jsstr.c:2592
<asac> or do we?
<hjmf> let me see because I've just compared them
<asac> btw, http://talkback.mozilla.org/
<asac> is your friend as well
<asac> top-crashers have usually an upstream bug commented there as well
<asac> can b a bit tricky to use
<hjmf> ok, I should be more patient :/
<hjmf> really I've  Just seen from the Js_FinalizeStringRT and forward :(
<asac> no problem
<asac> maybe its indeed a dupe
<asac> however i remember that i saw some other bug as well
<asac> but maybe just in my dream :)
<asac> best bug is always one that comes from talkback
<hjmf> OK time for me to relax a bit. my debian is completely messed-up since last night upgrade. so I'm having a hard day :)
<asac> debian?
<asac> sarge?
<asac> or did you migrate now?
<hjmf> sid
<asac> oh ... what happened
<asac> should be pretty silent there
<hjmf> no idea
<asac> e.g. no big transitions et al
<asac> as all is frozen
<hjmf> last night I had a bunch of upgrades and mysql, postfix, dhcp et al have stopped
<hjmf> and that is affecting everything now
<asac> ok i think gonne be brave now and upgrade to feisty
<hjmf> I'm downgrading to previous versions till I find what is going wrong
<asac> i can't handle broken bzr in edgy anymore :)
<hjmf> feisty is quite stable, I upgraded two weeks ago
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> is/was
<hjmf> my problem is that 'the server' is from 1996
<asac> should be
<asac> :)
<asac> we have release ahead
<hjmf> :)
<asac> if not i am obliged to report bugs and help fix it i guess :)
<asac> ok ... need to get 1 gig of packages :)
<asac> go :)
<hjmf> be patient
<asac> 700K ... thats ok
<asac> 24 min
<asac> but i guess unpacking et al takes same time again
<asac> i hope quake4 still runs :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> was more a hack
<asac> as i am on amd64
<asac> and it runs 32 bit only
<hjmf> omg the mail queue still have 140 mails in it (one out ago the queue was of >1000)
<hjmf> I have to buy a new computer
<hjmf> that one has done everything it had, but now is damn slow
<asac> what does it do?
<hjmf> the dirty stuff at home
<asac> i just remember that when i came back from 1 month trip my 350 PII had to process 4 days to do spam filtering on all mail that arrived :)
<hjmf> mail server, db server, spamassasin :( , firewall ,router ...
<asac> yes ... mine has pretty much the same :)
<hjmf> this one is P166MMX overclocked to 200
<asac> yeah ... maybe thats the difference
<hjmf> sure
<asac> at least my working dog has 384m mem
<asac> which helped a lot iirc
<hjmf> 256 this one
<asac> that should be ok as well :)
<asac> so probably 166 is a problem
<hjmf> I'm happy with it , and I've been reluctant to change
<asac> yeah me too
<asac> it runs at amazing 75W
<hjmf> ...but when something fails
<asac> don't think i will get that an economic solution again
<hjmf> yea
<hjmf> ... and the harddisk is 10G which is another pain :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think i have 14G total
<asac> on 10g and 4g hd
<asac> but for just mail its enough
<asac> as i only archive my inbox
<asac> and remove mailing-list spam from time to time
<hjmf> so I wasn't the only one :)
<hjmf> it has finished to empty the mail queue!!!
<asac> Bug 71702
<ubotu> Malone bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<asac> upstream is rejected?
<hjmf> I changed
<hjmf> as I think it wasn't right
<asac> Bug 99716
<ubotu> Malone bug 99716 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99716
<asac> what to do with those? just close and say, we don't need your help then?
<asac> i think the description is still not clear enough
<asac> e.g that you can only obtain a backtrace when firefox crashes for instance
<asac> appears to be not-obvious
<asac> for others
<asac> i have seen more than once that people just send logs of "program exited normally"
<hjmf> maybe a simpler upload the full report located at ... will be enough
<asac> is it always there is the question?
<asac> there is always just one report per application, right?
<asac> or can there be multiple ones?
<hjmf> can be multiple
<hjmf> but they can check the dates
<hjmf> and the names
<asac> Bug 102281 ... someone claims that colorzilla is working well
<ubotu> Malone bug 102281 in firefox "[Feisty]  Firefox Crashed " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102281
<hjmf> iirc the 1000 in the report name changes
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats the uid
<asac> so should not change imo
<hjmf> ops
<hjmf> learning
<asac> i have 501 there
<asac> because my uid is 501
<asac> for who knows what historic reasons
<hjmf> I'm going to cause a couple of crashes to see what changes or if the second overrides the first
<hjmf> wait a second
<asac> a couple :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> good that we have some testcases ;)
<hjmf> gets overwritten
<hjmf> same names
<asac> http://talkback-public.mozilla.org/reports/firefox/FF2003/smart-analysis.lin
<asac> (22) 31  nsTextControlFrame::SetValue
<asac> i remember that
<asac> you already marked upstream for that?
<asac> anyway ... most reported libflashplayer.so trace
<asac> has ns4xPluginStreamListener::OnDataAvailable()
<asac> i remember having seen that plenty of times
<hjmf> quite interesting
<hjmf> no I didn't
<asac> http://talkback-public.mozilla.org/reports/firefox/FF2003/smart-analysis.all
<asac> there are all
<asac> js_Interpret ... bz#260869
<asac> ??
<hjmf> that one is bug 102077
<ubotu> Malone bug 102077 in firefox "[Feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@ js_Interpret]  [@ js_InternalInvoke] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102077
<asac> yes
<asac> at first glace it looks like
<asac> there should be dupes too :)
<hjmf> quick sight to the stack
<hjmf> looks like
<hjmf> I'll add a note in the bug thread
<asac> na ... if stack is same
<asac> just add upstream hint
<hjmf> k i'll look close and I'll mark it
<asac> great
<hjmf> now I have to go for an our or so
<asac> make master out of it
<hjmf> ok
<asac> sure
<hjmf> see you
<asac> u2
<hjmf> before I go, I can see that the stacktrace on that bug is quite similar but not the same
<asac> hjmf: nsHTMLDocument::GetElementById
<asac> that is top-crash upstream as well
<asac> and we have it ... i am sure :)
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> I'll review later wen I'll be back
<hjmf> both
<asac> k
<asac> ping me if you have questions
<hjmf> k
<asac> hjmf: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359821#c25
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 359821 in DOM "Firefox just crashes after about 10 minutes of use [@ nsHTMLDocument::GetElementById] " [Critical,New] 
<asac> can do that with dore dump
<asac> e.g. calling DumpJSStack()
<asac> ?
<asac> bug 91584 has teh core
<ubotu> Malone bug 91584 in firefox "firefox crash [@nsHTMLDocument::GetElementById]  [@XPTC_InvokeByIndex] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91584
<asac> interesting that we only have one so far
<asac> as its top-crash upstream
<asac> feisty is on :)
<asac> no problems upgrading
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> 09:42 <      gnomefreak > it seemed a bit small to do what i think its supposed  to do (meaning the Release.gpg) i uploaded it to the site out side of the repo and it was only a few lines (riddells is a full signed package like when you sign the CoC
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^
<gnomefreak> so they can get my key so it gets of warnings but i guess the warnings are good
<gnomefreak> should i get rid of the fx3 packages in the repo than upload new ones or keep both in there?
<gnomefreak> guess it doesnt matter because it will grab the newest (atleast should)
<asac> do as you like
<asac> only latest should do
<asac> but if you have plenty of space you can keep old for a while
<gnomefreak> k ill keep old to see if upgrade goes smoothly (just incase)
<asac> yes for example
* gnomefreak waiting on tar to upload than i will get set up for blogs mailing lists and shit
* gnomefreak brb
<asac> yes ... let me know ... i can give it last beta test
<asac> before announce
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I have a clue file written, just have to figure out how to get bug helper to extend it
<Admiral_Chicago> that way I can test it.
<Admiral_Chicago> will do that late tonight or tomorrow night
<gnomefreak> will have testing repo up soon
<gnomefreak> finishing up the tar upload
<gnomefreak> ~3minutes
<gnomefreak> asac: assuming changes take affect right away apt-get update should show updates (i would think)
<asac> let me see
<asac> its ready?
<gnomefreak> im not sure. upload is done
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk: Installed: 2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0 Candidate: 2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0
<gnomefreak> let me run update again
<gnomefreak> guess it takes time?
<asac> no
<asac> son't see update
<asac> gpg verify failed
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw that
* gnomefreak chant figure out how to get a full sign so people candownload and install key
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i can pull the Release.gpg out and see if it changes anything (you wont get that error
<asac> url to Release.gpg ?
<gnomefreak> s/wont/shouldnt
<gnomefreak> ill put it back up
<asac> have no url :)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Release.gpg
<asac> gnomefreak: signature is wrong
<gnomefreak> its also in the repo itself
<asac> or=
<asac> or?
<gnomefreak> i used command i was given by mvo
<asac> ah no
<asac> its right
<gnomefreak> gpg -o Release.gpg -abs Release
<asac> nevertheless you have to provide your key as well
<asac> where is it?
<gnomefreak> my key?
<gnomefreak> 3C1C3C2A
<gnomefreak> its on my LP page
<asac> ok
<asac> instructions are here
<asac> gpg --import gnomefreak.asc
<asac> (you ahve to provide that)
<asac> file
<asac> gpg --armor --export 4F368D5D | sudo apt-key add -
<asac> 4F368D5D -> your key id
<gnomefreak> instead of the Release.gpg?
<asac> no
<asac> users that want to use your archive have to
<asac> run that
<asac> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A  |  apt-key add -
<asac> after importing your key
<asac> you have to provide that keys
<asac> you have to provide that key
<asac> e.g. gnomefreak.asc
<asac> Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/./Release  Unable to find expected entry  Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<asac> thats what i get now
<gnomefreak> upload that file and than i need to post instructions somewhere
<gnomefreak> hmmmm ok  let me see whats going on with that in a few.
<asac> yes
<asac> you have to import your key like above
<asac> to test
<asac> i think release file is wrong
<asac> or maybe Contents
<gnomefreak> gpg --import gnomefreak.asc???
<asac> 1st produce that file
<gnomefreak> how to create it?
<asac> with export or something
<asac> sarch the web
<asac> export public key
<asac> it is
<asac> http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~lockhart/gpg/gpg-cs.html
<asac> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/s1-gnupg-export.html
<gnomefreak> ok i have public key :)
<asac> next step as above ... then try until archive works properly
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> k i have gnomefreak.asc and redoing update
<gnomefreak> so i upload gnomefreak.asc and give them instructions on wgetting it than adding it?
<gnomefreak> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A  |  apt-key add -  fails
<asac> then its not your key id
<asac> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A
<asac> ?
<asac> works?
<asac> you have to run apt-key as root
<asac> e.g. sudo
<asac> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A  |  sudo apt-key add -
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> forgot sudo
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> maybe we really need a "big" layout
<asac> to do it properly
<asac> e.g. main/binary-i386
<asac> e.g. main/binary-amd64
<asac> dirs
<asac> with each containing its own small Release file
<asac> as well as Packages
<asac> the release files in those dir would always be static
<asac> like
<asac> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Release
<asac> top level Release + Release.gpg would be the same
<asac> just that of course checksum section looks different
<asac> you don't need pool layout ... dropping packages in main/binary-i386 should be enough
<asac> sources go to main/source/
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424293
<gnomefreak> i dont need to run the dpkg-scan* commands again do i?
<gnomefreak> maybe thats why damnit
<asac> that does not look right
<gnomefreak> thats why packages.gz stayed the same
<asac> Packages should be in binary-i386 ..
<asac> not in top-level
<asac> and Release file should be there as well
<gnomefreak> im getting badsign error give me a minute.
<asac> you need the release.gpg and release like currently in top-level
<asac> and a release file in architecture dir
<asac> where packages belong
<asac> e.g. in
<asac> main/binary-i386/
<gnomefreak> now im back to other error
<gnomefreak> but i dont have a main
<asac> read all above
<asac> we have to create semi-big archive imo
<asac> thats what i am talking about for last 40 lines :)
<asac> if you get it working with small layout ... better
<asac> i have no idea :) ... its just that i believe that it will not work in that "minimal" way
<gnomefreak> what i got out of it is make a binary-i386 and a source-i386 and split the packages into 2 repos
<gnomefreak> but i dont get it. im confused
<gnomefreak> ! Package firefox-trunk-dev (filename ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb) is repeat but newer version;
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak>    used that one and ignored data from ./firefox-trunk-dev_2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0_i386.deb !
<gnomefreak>  ** Packages in archive but missing from override file: **
<asac> yeah ... relax :)
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> take a break ;)
<gnomefreak> !forget Package
<ubotu> I know nothing about Package yet, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !forget Package firefox
<ubotu> I know nothing about Package firefox yet, gnomefreak
<asac> lets do it in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asac> e.g. setup a semi large archive
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> :)
<asac> you could start creating directory structure like
<asac> gnomefreak-archive/
<asac> gnomefreak-archive/main/
<asac> gnomefreak-archive/main/binary-i386
<asac> gnomefreak-archive/main/binary-amd64
<asac> gnomefreak-archive/main/source/
<asac> those you can mkdir
<gnomefreak> inside mozilla-testing ?
<asac> no gnomefreak-archive is mozilla-testing i guess
<asac> so start that you have nothing but that hierarchy in mozilla-testing
<asac> cp *.deb to binary-i386 directory
<asac> and .dsc .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz to source
<asac> if you did paste a find -type f somewhere so i can see if structure is ok
<asac> find -type f
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok so inside mozilla-testing(is where all packages are in repo) make those dir. and cp everything where they need to be
<gnomefreak> this is serverside or in my ~/repo-feisty(where all files are before upload
<asac> yes
<asac> show me find
<gnomefreak> after i make the dirs. right now it shows everything in mozilla-testing
<asac> please post a find -type f
<asac> mk dirs
<asac> and move .deb to appropriate folders first
<asac> :)
<asac> in mozilla-testing there is nothing
<asac> but Release.gpg
<asac> packages go to main/binary-i386
<asac> and sources to main/source/
<asac> ok?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to main :(
<gnomefreak> asac: [amp] $ cp *.deb /main/binary-i386
<gnomefreak> cp: `/main/binary-i386': specified destination directory does not exist
<gnomefreak> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<gnomefreak> im gonna do it by hand i guess
<asac_> damn modem
<asac_> did you write anything?
<asac_> last i red is
<asac_> 20:31 < gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to main :(
<gnomefreak> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to main :(14:39 <      gnomefreak > asac: [amp] $ cp *.deb /main/binary-i386
<gnomefreak> 14:39 <      gnomefreak > cp: `/main/binary-i386': specified destination  directory does not exist
<gnomefreak> 14:39 <      gnomefreak > Try `cp --help' for more information.
<gnomefreak> 14:39 <      gnomefreak > im gonna do it by hand i guess
<asac> i guess you can find your error :)
<asac> the idea is to get files to main/binary-i386
<gnomefreak> im moving them as we speak
<asac> wait i have to restart irssi window bloat is here
<asac> ok back
<gnomefreak> what do i do with the release and release.gpg ....
<gnomefreak> sources.gz and packages.gz
<asac> how does your directory now look like?
<asac> e.g. find -type f
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424343
<asac> ok
<asac> throw away Packages et al
<asac> we have to generate differently
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ cd main/
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ ls
<gnomefreak> binary-amd64  binary-i386  source
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> use dpkg-scanpackages main/binary-i386/ /dev/null
<asac> same for sources (of course change dir appropriately)
<asac> dpkg-scansources main/source /dev/null
<asac> and place Packages file in main/binary-i386
<gnomefreak> do this on serverside?
<asac> where else?
<gnomefreak> i thought in my folder in ~/
<asac> whereever you ran dpkg-scan... before
<asac> doesn't matter if structure is same locally like on remove/server
<gnomefreak> its not same.
<gnomefreak> guess i should make it the same? or can i run this on server
<asac> if you can run on server, then you can ;)
<asac> don't know what kind of server you have
<asac> if its debian/ubuntu and you can ssh into it then you can run this on server
<asac> directory hierarchy should be same locally
<gnomefreak> it seems to be running
<asac> how top-level dir is named doesn't matter though
<gnomefreak> im sshed in already
<asac> ok generate Packages and Sources
<asac> in their respective dirs
<asac> after that
<gnomefreak> ok got alot of output did it go into /dev/null?
<gnomefreak> cause i cant scroll all the way up
<asac> hey
<asac> you have to use the same way you used before
<asac> just different parameters
<asac> how did you invoke dpkg-scanpackages before?
<gnomefreak> not on server dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<asac> yes adapt that
<asac> like . is not not . anymore, but main/binary-i386
<asac> and Packages.gz is main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<gnomefreak> ok now sources
<asac> same way ... just adapt :)
<asac> then you need in binary-i386 this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Release
<asac> and in source/ this:
<asac> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Release
<asac> top-level Release and Release.gpg should be generated in same way as before
<asac> you don't need to touch the two above
<gnomefreak> Prototype mismatch: sub main::getopt: none vs (@) at /usr/bin/dpkg-scansources line 116.
<asac> you probably did not invoke right
<asac> how?
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ dpkg-scansources main/source/ /dev/null | gzip -9c > Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> Prototype mismatch: sub main::getopt: none vs (@) at /usr/bin/dpkg-scansources line 116.
<gnomefreak> im cd'ed into mozilla-testing so i would start with main/source/
<gnomefreak> it made one anyway?
<asac> 1st: Sources.gz -> main/source/Sources.gz
<asac> btw, you have iceape....dsc there
<asac> but no files
<asac> e.g. in main/source
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> im showing 7
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ cd source/
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ ls
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0.diff.gz
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0.dsc
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070328-0ubuntu0.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0.diff.gz
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0.dsc
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070404.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> iceape_1.1.1-3.mt0.dsc
<asac> remove iceape for now
<asac> there are no files for it
<asac> e.g. no diff.gz, orig.tar.gz
<asac> you can do that later
<gnomefreak> just in source or all
<asac> maybe for testing just use ffox
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ok regen packages and sources?
<asac> yes
<asac> try sources ... because that failed
<gnomefreak> still failing
<asac> how did you run dpkg-scansources before?
<asac> with /dev/null ?
<gnomefreak> now both are failing
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ dpkg-scansources main/source/ /dev/null | gzip -9c > Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> Prototype mismatch: sub main::getopt: none vs (@) at /usr/bin/dpkg-scansources line 116.
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ dpkg-scansources main/binary-i386/ /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<gnomefreak> Prototype mismatch: sub main::getopt: none vs (@) at /usr/bin/dpkg-scansources line 116.
<asac> last on eis not scansources, but packages
<asac> thats for sure
<asac> please ensure that you use dpkg-scansources like you did before
<asac> but just with new path
<gnomefreak> it failed on both
<gnomefreak> it is only differnet is im on server not ~/repo-feisty and the path is differnet
<asac> show a find on that server
<asac> there is definitly something wrong then
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424376
<gnomefreak> not sure wtf the nfs thing is but its in mozilla-testing
<asac> ok show me how invoke gensources in pastebin as well
<asac> gnomefreak: probably hard-disk is nfs mounted
<asac> don't have to bother
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage runs gen*
<asac> ?
<asac> what are you doing :)
<gnomefreak> when i build the package i use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3c1c3c2a (for fx3 i add the extra thing at end)
<gnomefreak> it does rest for me. than it prompts me for passphrase 2 times
<asac> why do you tell me?
<asac> ... ok show me how invoke gensources ...
<gnomefreak> gensources is ran inside of dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> right :)
<asac> sorry
<asac> scansources
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok inside of gnomefreak.yourmortals.com/mozilla-testing i run dpkg-scansources main/source /dev/null | gzip -9c > Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ok inside of gnomefreak.yourmortals.com/mozilla-testing i run dpkg-scansources main/source/ /dev/null | gzip -9c > Sources.gz
<gnomefreak> let me try skipping main and cd into main
<gnomefreak> same error
<gnomefreak> when i use main/source or being cd'ed into main and just using source/ i get same error
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm let me see somehting
<gnomefreak> i copied the Sources.gz from server to home and gunzipped it and cat it here is output
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424397
<asac> yeah looks good
<asac> but should be in source directory as well
<asac> same for packages file in i386 dir
<gnomefreak> i know but why the errors when making them?
<asac> no errors :)
<asac> no problem
<asac> apparently
<asac> in i386 dir you need
<asac> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Release
<gnomefreak> ok ill mv them where they belong
<asac> in source  you need the one from source dir
<asac> good
<asac> then generate top level Release as before
<asac> and press thumbs
<gnomefreak> ok lost me again
<gnomefreak> i need archive:X version:X and so on?
<asac> what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> Archive: edgy-updates
<gnomefreak> Version: 6.10
<gnomefreak> Component: main
<gnomefreak> Origin: Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Label: Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Architecture: i386
<gnomefreak> thats what you keep giving me
<asac> yeah
<asac> archive is feisty
<gnomefreak> so am i building this file from hand?
<asac> that file belongs to binary-i386
<asac> yes its static
<asac> always the same
<asac> its different to what you place in top-level
<asac> top-level gets generated as before
<asac> header + you know :)
<gnomefreak> do this on server or local? or does it matter?
<asac> nothing should matter
<asac> just everything in one location :)
<asac> so you don't mix things up
<gnomefreak> cat header >> Release; apt-ftparchive release . >> Release
<asac> yeah ... but thats only on top level
<asac> Relesae files in main/... dirs as above
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424409
<gnomefreak> thats the new file after running that command
<asac> no
<asac> as i said
<asac> don't modify those files
<asac> just top-level file
<asac> as we did before
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<asac> but the ones in binary-i386 stay untouched
<asac> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424412
<gnomefreak> all i did was fill out the archive version down to arch. than ran cat header >> Release; apt-ftparchive release . >> Release
<asac> gnomefreak: there are three files
<asac> named relesae
<asac> 1st in top-level
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> 2nd in main/bin....
<asac> 3rd in main/source
<asac> just top level gets generated
<asac> and you should use the same header as we used initially for top-level
<asac> in 2nd and 3rd you just use the Release i gave you above
<gnomefreak> ok #1 file is just archive->arch save in binary-i386 right?
<asac> yes just the ones you fine in archive.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386
<asac> and source archive.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty/main/source
<asac> unmodified
<gnomefreak> should Component main/binary-i386?
<asac> no main
<asac> just main
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you can just download those from ubuntu archive
<asac> in top-level you have to generate in exact the same manner as we initially did (header etc.)
<gnomefreak> ok now for toplevel i cant run that command where the file is named Release
<gnomefreak> i did last time it added the md5s and shit to it
<gnomefreak> so where does toplevel Release get saved and rean
<gnomefreak> ran
<asac> how do you run ?
<asac> what happens if you run
<asac> apt-ftparchive?
<gnomefreak> where the packages are but it will addd the md5s to it as it did last time
<asac> no in top-level
<asac> what happens?
<gnomefreak> in main?
<gnomefreak> or mozilla-testing
<asac> no
<asac> yes that is top-level
<gnomefreak> oh ok hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> Date: Wed, 04 Apr 2007 19:51:22 UTC  starts with that and ends with the md5sums sha1sums ..
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424428
<gnomefreak> is the file in toplevel
<gnomefreak> only things in toplevel are Release(that i just pastebined) and main/  (dir)
<gnomefreak> now i sign only the toplevel Release file? to Release.gpg?
<asac> yes
<asac> only top level
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> so give me link to your repo ?
<asac> i can take a quick look
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/
<gnomefreak> its failing to sign :( i think im gonna have to sign it locally and upload it to toplevel
<asac> yeah probably
<asac> the release in toplevel lacks the header we worked out initially ... remember?
<asac> other release files look good
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/
<gnomefreak> its uploaded
<asac> relesae file in top-level still lacks the header
<asac> we had
<asac> once
<asac> you remember?
<gnomefreak> yep i have it
<asac> good
<asac> and remove Release file before running apt-ftparchive
<asac> so it doesn't end up in Release
<asac> e.g. the top-level one
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424448 should be the final Release in toplevel?
<asac> except that
<asac> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e                0 Release
<asac> is still in there
<asac> thus remove Release in top-level
<asac> before generating
<gnomefreak> the first md5sum and the first sha1 lines?
<gnomefreak> shit i lost it i think hold on a sec
<asac> yes ... those should not end up ther
<gnomefreak> ok yeah i was right just those 2 lines
<gnomefreak> final http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/424452
<asac> looks good
<gnomefreak> ok signed it and uploaded it
<gnomefreak> does this change the repo itself now?
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/main binary-i386 ./
<asac> please try to move everything in a directory called
<asac> dists/feisty
<asac> e.g. mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main
<asac> e.g. mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/Release.gpg
<asac> e.g. mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/Release
<asac> you don't need to regen
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minute
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ cd mozilla-testing/
<gnomefreak> [amp] $ mkdir dists/feisty
<gnomefreak> mkdir: cannot create directory `dists/feisty': No such file or directory
<asac> make dir by dir
<asac> or use -p
<asac> to create dirs recursively
<gnomefreak> mkdir -p?
<gnomefreak> ok now move everything into feisty
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/
<gnomefreak> now check it out
<gnomefreak> where do i want to put gnomefreak.asc and i think we made repo long ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> now apt doesn't complain
<asac> however
<asac> i think packages.gz and sources.gz should be regengeerated
<asac> from mozilla-testing dir again
<asac> after that you have to regen dists/feisty release files
<asac> i use in sources.list
<asac> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<asac> deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<asac> but you have to regen packages.gz and sources.gz
<gnomefreak> ok ill do that now i think
<asac> yeah better i think
<asac> no
<asac> i guess you generated packages.gz from wrong dir still
<asac> e.g. you have to do it from within mozilla-testing
<asac> did you do that?
<asac> aehm maybe fro within feisty
<asac> just try
<asac> but we are pretty close
<gnomefreak> i did it inside main
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> inside feisty i guess
<asac> or even inside mozilla-testing
<asac> but lest first try feisty
<asac> ok that didn't help
<asac> try from mozilla-testing
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> they are generated and mv'ed to proper places
<gnomefreak> i guess i have to redo Release file now
<asac> later maybe
<asac> now you just have to regen them from within mozilla-testing
<asac> from with feisty didn't work
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> currently missing release and release.gpg in feisty
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<gnomefreak> Sources.gz and Packages.gz are done
<gnomefreak> release regened
<gnomefreak> asac: you did add the ./ to the end right?
<asac> no
<asac> look above
<asac> like that
<asac> not working
<asac> lets look at this tomorrow
<asac> maybe play around a bit
<asac> i am off for now :)
* gnomefreak gone too
<asac> gnomefreak: works now
<asac> dist-upgrading firefox-trunk atm
<gnomefreak> cant work now
<gnomefreak> that would be bad
<gnomefreak> there is no release file in dist/feisty
<gnomefreak> without release file it works fine by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok ill leave it as is for now i guess
<gnomefreak> i think i know the issue ;)
<gnomefreak> let me know when your done upgrading please
<gnomefreak> asac: when your done upgrading please run apt-get update one more time (this will tell me where it is screwed up
<gnomefreak> you shouldnt get errors if im right
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<gnomefreak> its fixed for now. tomorrow we need to figure out why the Release.gpg is causing the error Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) but i found it :)
<gnomefreak> good night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-05
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: setting up that query will be very easy for Master bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> but I'm a bit of a busy man right now. it'll have to go on the backburner
<shirish> anybody here?
<shirish> can anybody help me, I am looking to build chroot
<shirish> Hi Alex, can u help me?
<shirish> AlexLatchford: can u help me?
<AlexLatchford> Howdy
<AlexLatchford> whats up?
<shirish> I am trying to build chroot, noob here just bear with me till I tell u what I have done
<shirish> I am sure you know this page
<shirish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<AlexLatchford> hmm, I don't think I am quite the man to help
<AlexLatchford> I do the wiki writing and small amounts of bug triage, nothing technical really
<AlexLatchford> I would talk to hjmf, gnomefreak or asac
<shirish> ah ok, sorry then I also do some small bug triaging
<AlexLatchford> aha good
<shirish> just need to do some retrace hence need some guidance as apport is still not upto the mark
<AlexLatchford> what are you trying to do?
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<AlexLatchford> you have seen the mozilla team guide yes?
<AlexLatchford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Retrace
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/102654
<ubotu> Malone bug 102654 in firefox "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shirish> yup seen that, it directs one to first build a DebootstrapChroot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<AlexLatchford> are you receiving an error?
<shirish> nope It is in process, I am just wondering if the process/procedure I am doing is right or not
<shirish> because I have used feisty sources everywhere while building the chroot
<shirish> and interestingly apport still does not seem to be in the main repository?
<shirish> actually it should be apport not in the base system, it seems to be in additional packages in main repository
<AlexLatchford> apport still isnt?
<shirish> Alex do u remember the command to know where all the contents of a package .deb are installed?
<AlexLatchford> apt-cache -h
<AlexLatchford> or apt-get -h will tell you
<AlexLatchford> maybe showsrc?
<giskard> hello *
<giskard> do you know how i can tell xulrunner to use by default modern instead of classic
<giskard> as theme?
<shirish> nope, that isnt it
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: whats up?
<AlexLatchford> shirish needs some help on Apport Retracing
<shirish> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh boy
<AlexLatchford> I still haven't read through the guides yet so I am no use
<shirish> sorry if I have ruined your early morning, afternoon or evening gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> shirish: how much do you know. what are you trying to retrace? what version of ubuntu is the user useing what version are you using
<gnomefreak> shirish: not yet ill ruin that in about 20 mintues by myself :(
<shirish> gnomefreak: I am trying to retrace my own firefox crash file as they are too big to send, so sending them retrace is good help to developers as well as saving of bandwidth
<gnomefreak> shirish: feisty?
<gnomefreak> or edgy?
<shirish> gnomefreak: yup feisty
<shirish> although I have managed to set up a chroot environment do not know if the method I have followed is right or wrong till now
<shirish> for e.g. I have used this one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.3.3.2ubuntu3_all.deb as debootstrap is that ok, it is the newest kid on the block
<hjmf> hi
<shirish> hi hjmf
<hjmf> shirish: I think that since it is your own report you can retrace it with gdb,
<hjmf>  it will be easier
<hjmf> just install the firefox-dbg package
<hjmf> and run
<shirish> does that mean I did not have to do the chroot thing at all :(
<hjmf> not really
<gnomefreak> ok just backspaced everything ty hjmf :)
<AlexLatchford> lol
<hjmf> :)
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: you will have my onslaught maybe in 2 days :)
<AlexLatchford> I have got some time planned to learn retracing
<gnomefreak> :)
<shirish> and if I install that what happens to my normal firefox one, or can they run side-by-side
<hjmf> shirish: unpack your crash report in some dir
<AlexLatchford> as I have a fast net connection and unlimited bandwidth so I may as well use it
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: let me get this repo finished first adn ill will help you :) btw i have apport_0.61 debs for edgy retraces (or feisty if you wish)
<shirish> hjmf: how do I unpack it? it is  something_something.crash
<hjmf> e.g. apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_bin_... /tmp/unpack
<hjmf> download and install firefox-dbg
<hjmf> ... just apt-get it :)
<AlexLatchford> (sudo apt-get install firefox-dbg)
<AlexLatchford> (I do know something!)
<shirish> hjmf: I am just asking if this one does not disrupt my already some-what functioning firefox
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> not at all
<shirish> it has passwords & stuff as well as couple of extensions & about 7 days of browsing history in it
<gnomefreak> no its build with firefox
<gnomefreak> just cant be a depends on it
<gnomefreak> shirish: is the crash reproducable all the time?
<hjmf> all that stuff will be in your own config dir, so no problem
<shirish> nope, sometimes and it may be due to different things I have no idea
<shirish> ok downloading the de-bugged version of firefox its a biggie one
<hjmf> yes it is :)
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> try uploding it on slow connection :(
<AlexLatchford> hours of fun!
<hjmf> lol
<gnomefreak> 1hour 33 minutes left
<gnomefreak> uploading it now
<hjmf> maybe you can compile|upload through a pipe :)
<gnomefreak> than the fun begins
<shirish> yup although I am downloading it at at 30 KBps which is fast in my country, India
<gnomefreak> never though of that
<hjmf> would be impossible I guess :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: im normally download 26kbps on dsl-lite
<gnomefreak> image what i get on upload
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<shirish> same here, 1/4th of upload, the only salvation is its unlimited
<shirish> sure
<shirish> hjmf: till our beloved friend comes back, perhaps u could tell me about the apport-unpack thing
<hjmf> then I'm the lucky one 3000kbps
<shirish> WOWEEEEEEEEe
<AlexLatchford> I am on 8meg :)
<shirish> guys dont make me jealous right nwo
<shirish> now
<hjmf> shirish: just type:
<hjmf> apport-unpack /path/to/crashreport /tmp/unpack
<hjmf> that will unpack it
<shirish> hjmf: ok on it
<hjmf> then the coredump will be located at /tmp/unpack
<hjmf> once the firefox-dbg is installed
<hjmf> you have to run...
<hjmf> gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -c CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<hjmf> when you'll be at that point ping me
<shirish> hjmf: wait a moment please
<hjmf> k
<asac> hi all
<shirish> the firefox-dbg package which I am downloading is from mains, it needs to be from martin repository or this one is ok
<shirish> hi asac
<asac> gnomefreak: how is your archive doing?
<asac> should i start to setup sync stuff?
<hjmf> hi asac
<shirish> debhttp://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebsfeistymainrestricteduniversemultiverse this one or the one I already have in the mains, in case this is no good I will just un-install it and do it from that repository
<hjmf> I tried that stuff on  calling DumpJSStack() with no results
<hjmf> ... but I'm the noob :)
<shirish> asac: gnomefreak has gone for coffee
<asac> hjmf: what happened?
<asac> shirish: ah thx
<hjmf> let me a second ...
<shirish> sure
<shirish> asac: have u done apport-retrace also?
<asac> only a little :)
<asac> hmmm anyone else saw the "Firefox restart required" notification on last upgrade though firefox was not running?
<shirish> nope when was this?
<asac> today ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i found the problem (not yet sure what to do to fix it maybe a different gpg command to sign release file) im uploading the rest of fx 3 and all iceape stuff
<shirish> I have 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 what about yours?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<asac> bug 102684
<ubotu> Malone bug 102684 in firefox "Don't ask me to restart Firefox when it's not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102684
<gnomefreak> i didnt get that page
<shirish> gnomefreak: glad you are back, the firefox-dbg package is to be taken from the main repository, right?
<gnomefreak> oh that
<gnomefreak> shirish: yes
<shirish> ok then I am on right track
<asac> gnomefreak: if you are done, i will try
<gnomefreak> no where near done. i am only one firefox-trunk-dbg  should be least of firefox-trunk packages
<shirish> asac: go right ahead, mine is very small query
<hjmf> ... back again, sorry
<hjmf> asac: No symbol "DumpJSStack" in current context.
<gnomefreak> i need 4hours or so to do iceape and finish rebuilding the .gz and updating the release file. as long as i dont upload the release.gpg we are fine
<hjmf> not sure what should be the right context
<hjmf> I've played a bit with gdb but with no succeed
<hjmf> ... till the point to crash the whole system :)
<asac> hjmf: oh :)
<hjmf> don't want to know how, sure
<asac> hjmf: what was the stack?
<asac> ... the bug?
<hjmf> bug 91584
<ubotu> Malone bug 91584 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@nsHTMLDocument::GetElementById]  [@XPTC_InvokeByIndex] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91584
<hjmf> I've tried with other cores from JS_stuff stacks too
<hjmf> same succeed
<asac> hmm ... so DumpJSStack is not found?
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u also building the FF 3.0a2/3 packages?
<hjmf> no, maybe there you should enable some flag at compiling time
<gnomefreak> i think its a2
<gnomefreak> asac: 2.99+2 is alpha 2 right?
<asac> hjmf: ok
<asac> hjmf: its just available in debug builds :/
<gnomefreak> shirish: but yes im building 3.0 series
<hjmf> ok
<shirish> gnomefreak: cool, and this will be in feisty or the next one after feisty will be released?
<gnomefreak> right now not sure if feisty+1
<asac> hjmf: is xpc_DumpJSStack ... available?
<gnomefreak> shirish: nothing will be in feisty thats not there already
<asac> gnomefreak: no the +2 has nothing to do with that :)
<shirish> drats lol :P
<hjmf> No symbol "xpc_DumpJSStack" in current context.
<gnomefreak> iceape == feisty+1 (unless issues)
<hjmf> I remember something about ns....::DebugDumpJSStack
<shirish> gnomefreak: is that the official name given by mozilla to firefox 3, iceape?
<gnomefreak> asac: than what build is 20070404? i know thats the date but do you know what alpha it is?
<gnomefreak> no
<hjmf> that worked somehow
<gnomefreak> iceape == seamonkey
<shirish> or the debian iceweasel thing?
<hjmf> just I cant find it now
<shirish> gnomefreak: seamonkey is a suite is not it?
<asac> gnomefreak: its not a real alpha ... most close is alpha 4 iirc
<gnomefreak> shirish: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok
<shirish> gnomefreak: that is a big deal then woops
<hjmf> (gdb) call nsXPConnect::DebugDumpJSStack
<hjmf> $1 = (nsresult ( nsXPConnect::&)) nsXPConnect::nsSupportsWeakReference + 16 bytes
<gnomefreak>  we double team fx3 :)
<hjmf> but not sure at all what that means
<hjmf> :)
<asac> hjmf: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5893
<asac> so the symbol should exist ... but it does nothing for non-debug builds :(
<shirish> hjmf: its downloaded, just didnt know it was just debugging libraries that were being downloaded, neat
<asac> so i guess we cannot get a JSStack dump without reproducing this
<gnomefreak> asac: next time you speak with upstream can you kick them hard for me for not having tb2 done :( j/k
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe :)
<hjmf> shirish: now run
<asac> gnomefreak: i think they already slaughter themselves about that ... so need for us to do that :)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> i was hoping to keep ff and tb upgraded the same
<hjmf> gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -c CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<shirish>  gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<shirish> GNU gdb 6.6-debian
<shirish> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<shirish> GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
<shirish> welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
<shirish> Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
<shirish> There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
<shirish> This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"...
<shirish> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<shirish> /home/shirish/CoreDump: No such file or directory.
<shirish> (gdb)
<shirish> sorry for that
<asac> 13:02 < shirish> /home/shirish/CoreDump: No such file or directory.
<asac> -> thats the problem :)
<hjmf> in the directory were is the coredump or provide a path
<hjmf> to it ;)
<gnomefreak> did you unpack the bin log?
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u asking me?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 05 Apr 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 22:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 22:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 22:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 23:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 22:00: Forum Council
<shirish> how do I know if I unpacked the bin log or not?
<shirish> also guys how do I get out of the gdb prompt, exit does not work
<gnomefreak> hjmf: did he unpack the crash report?
<hjmf> shirish: apport-unpack /path/to/crashreport /tmp/unpack
<gnomefreak> shirish: quit
<hjmf> cd /tmp/unpack
* gnomefreak not paying too close attention so if you did it already im sorry
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> yay my show is on tonight :)
<hjmf> your show?
<gnomefreak> "are you smarter than a 5th grader"
<gnomefreak> brb coffee + smoke
<hjmf> not known here
<hjmf> shirish: at what point are you?
<shirish> sorry guys lights had gone out
<shirish> hjmf: u there?
<shirish> gnomefreak: u there?
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> yep
* gnomefreak is always here :(
<hjmf> shirish: follow the script in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?highlight=%28CategoryMozillaTeam%29#head-523978f1f3009b1b57ef020d5e3ff8674e737f41
<shirish> hi hj just went to /tmp/unpack & doing the gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log now
<hjmf> once you are in gdb
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> then type
<hjmf> backtrace full
<shirish> did the gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core CoreDump 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<hjmf> thread apply all backtrace
<shirish> I am in /tmp/unpack
<hjmf> ok
<shirish> wait
<hjmf> you are at gdb prompt
<shirish> yup
<hjmf> type
<hjmf> backtrace full
<hjmf> and
<shirish> hjmf: listen
<hjmf> thread apply all backtrace
<shirish> I have something here, can u listen
<shirish> it shows Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
<shirish> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<hjmf> that's ok
<shirish> ok col
<hjmf> typing backtrace full
<hjmf> you'll see a dump of code
<shirish> backtrace full should be before or after thread apply all backtrace?
<hjmf> better before , but don't mind
<hjmf> we'll strip later
<shirish> ok now it should be thread apply all backtrace right?
<hjmf> yes
<shirish> ok done
<hjmf> that's all, type quit
<shirish> done
<hjmf> and upload the gdb.log file to your bug thread :)
<hjmf> thank you :)
<shirish> ok will do
<shirish> just to reiterate the steps one more time
<hjmf> I'll review the log and I'll tell you if there is something missing
<shirish> first unpack the .crash to /tmp/unpack or any othe dire
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> will have to wait for few moments, ill get back to u shortly
<hjmf> k
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i think we need to simplfiy the instructions on that wiki about using dump for gdb
<shirish> gnomefreak: yup the more simple the instructions are, the more people will use them
<gnomefreak> last time i looked at it it was a bit hard to follow for new users
<hjmf> I think we can add  -x 'gdb command1' -x 'gdb command2' to the script
<hjmf> so it will be copy and paste
<gnomefreak> i havent seen it since it was first written
<hjmf> by me?
<hjmf> or before
<hjmf> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: you already have an apr 5 trunk build :-P ... so i can try upgrade again?
<gnomefreak> thats what im looking for is a simple copy and paste so the user doesnt have to think.
<gnomefreak> asac: of course i do :(
<gnomefreak> maybe go with the 6th build?
<gnomefreak> its pretty much the best part of a day to build and upload(including source)
<hjmf> I'll test a cp&paste script here and later I'll upload to the wiki (after lunch)
<shirish> uploaded it now to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/102654
<ubotu> Malone bug 102654 in firefox "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> once we get people using it than every build maybe more usful?
<asac> gnomefreak: i was just joking ... i think once a week is more than enough
<asac> i just thought you would get more used to the procedure ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: thank you ;)
<hjmf> shirish: I'll look at it
<gnomefreak> once iceape is uploading its not too big a deal
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i wanted to try if repo is fine ... e.g. if auto upgrade works
<shirish> hjmf:  ok cool, be waiting for your input
<gnomefreak> asac: if you upgrade it for the 6th than i will get on it
<shirish> gnomefreak: I do have some suggestions as a rank newbie
<asac> me ... upgrade? you just need to change changelog :)
<shirish> gnomefreak: if you are interested for changing that wiki page
<gnomefreak> asac: anytime after iceape is done uploading i dont mind it
<asac> sure :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you have to put it in bzr no?
<gnomefreak> shirish: not yet im kind of tied up as you can see ;)
<hjmf> shirish: every thing looks fine
<asac> gnomefreak: ... only if any real things change
<shirish> ok, cool :P
<hjmf> shirish: sad to say that the cash seems to be caused by /home/shirish/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> asac: sounds good
<hjmf> which is a third party closed source addon
<asac> shirish: use ubuntu package ... don't install flashplayer by hand
<shirish> hjmf: know that
<gnomefreak> little trival things are useless to build every day
<hjmf> shirish: follow asac's hint
<hjmf> :)
<shirish> there is a ubuntu package or u mean swfdec package?
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a way to diable that in firefox?
<gnomefreak> or is that hardcoded
<asac> gnomefreak: disable what?
<hjmf> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hjmf> shirish: ^^
* hjmf out for lunch 
<gnomefreak> asac: visit a site needing flash it askd to install it
<hjmf> see you later
<asac> gnomefreak: yes right. currently its not that easy
<gnomefreak> asac: that is flash upstream (we cant do crap with it but either way i guess it doesnt matter can really do much with flashplugin-nonfree either
<asac> my idea is to build a "distributor" extension, that allows add package management to extension dialog
<shirish> gnomefreak: yup that is what I did, later came to know that there is a swfdec open-source package also
<asac> gnomefreak: and takes care that you get proper hints if there are ubuntu packages available
<asac> but i have to write spec for that and get assignment
<gnomefreak> asac: thats a good idea
<gnomefreak> feisty+1 as a goal? or feisty+2?
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling that is gonna be a long week (making that)
<asac> depends :) on what happens in sevilla ... i hope to get at least an initial version of "distributor" extension for feisty+1
<shirish> gnomefreak: could it be made so that http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/ is part of the mozilla package?
<gnomefreak> sevilla?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... beginning of march we have UDS
<asac> may
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ill look but asac would have to make final ack on that
<gnomefreak> wher eis it?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<gnomefreak> paris?
<gnomefreak> why dont they ever come close to me :(
<asac> gnomefreak: hey ... in Sevilla :)
<asac> where are you?
<asac> next time it will be bosten/cambridge
<asac> boston
<gnomefreak> north carolina US
<asac> that should be close :)
<gnomefreak> thats getting closer
<gnomefreak> still a 18+ hour drive
<asac> 1000 miles?
<gnomefreak> give or take
<asac> hjmf: you are not member of QA team?
<gnomefreak> shirish: i wish there was more info on it but i think that isnt a bad idea. asac what do you think about http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/ in ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: we have that ... haven't we?
<gnomefreak> thought he was
<gnomefreak> asac: you ask me like i would know :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu/firefox_pkg/firefox-2.x/debian$ apt-cache search swfdec
<asac> gstreamer0.8-swfdec - SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder plugin for GStreamer
<asac> libswfdec0.3 - SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
<asac> libswfdec0.3-dev - SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
<asac> swf-player - Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash)
<gnomefreak> shirish: we have it already
<asac> swfdec developer will be in sevilla ... coincidentially he is from hamburg/germany (my hometown)
<gnomefreak> i knew we had swf-player
<gnomefreak> wasnt sure abou tthe decoder
<asac> so whats the different between swfdec and gnash?
<gnomefreak> cool
<shirish> gnomefreak:  if we do have that then why is not that in main or something, that will remove lot of crashes which we cannot do about anything
<gnomefreak> gnash works like crap?
<asac> actually i use gnash :)
<asac> works more or less well
<gnomefreak> shirish: because flash stuff cant be added to main
<asac> often its borked
<gnomefreak> shirish: its nonfree
<asac> but as i have no choice (amd64) ... its better than nothing
<shirish> gnomefreak: I meant the swfdec library or gnash that could be in main
<asac> shirish: e.g. we cannot build it on our own for amd64 for instance
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> shirish: both are
<shirish> gnomefreak: or you mean its a non-free format?
<gnomefreak> shirish: yes its restricted
<gnomefreak> gnash is open i believe
<shirish> gnomefreak: I believe both swfdec as well as gnash are open
<shirish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swfdec
<asac> shirish: we have both
<asac> so whats the point?
<shirish> asac: then it should somehow be hinted to the user that do not use flash-plugin non-free but instead use either gnash or swfdec
<gnomefreak> asac: he wants them in main
<asac> ah ok ... let me see
<gnomefreak> doesnt that fit into the easy codec installation?
<shirish> of if even not in main but then a pointer should be given to the user otherwise he is going to install the non-free plugin
<shirish> yup it should
* gnomefreak never used it
<asac> i think the point is that both are not yet stable enough
<asac> hopefully in feisty+1 we can move one of them to main
<asac> gnomefreak: you should use it :) ... all users/testers help a lot
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know how to use the easy-codec install
<shirish> gnomefreak: asac: now a question, is there a way I can remove the flash plugin without breaking my FF?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> shirish: yes
<asac> just remove things from .mozilla/plugins
<asac> all files that have flash in their name
<gnomefreak> shirish: sure but it wont play flash
<asac> after that install gnash
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> flashplayer.so is the important one iirc
<asac> ther ist libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt afaik .
<asac> both need to be removed
<shirish>  removed
<shirish> anybody knows what .DS_Store is about?
<asac> i saw that ... but can't tell
<asac> shirish: can you try both: gnash and swf-player
<asac> and tell me what works better :)
<shirish> asac: ok will do, install one for some days then install the second for some days or there is way to use both?
<asac> not that i know
<gnomefreak> i would do the former. use 1 for a week use 2nd for a week
<gnomefreak> unless you do alot of flash that maybe 3 days
<shirish> gnomefreak:  nope just sometimes, if it breaks good, atleast i can give a good gdb.log now ;)
<shirish> correction, call that usable gdb.log now
<asac> hmm swf-player is not properly detected by ffox2
<gnomefreak> usable == good in some cases
<gnomefreak> asac: its stand aloe
<gnomefreak> alone isnt it?
<gnomefreak> right click file and play in it after you download it
<asac> no there is a plugin as well
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<asac> its not installed in right place
<asac> probably its really outdated in universe
<gnomefreak> swf-player - Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm thought it was stand-alone
<asac> also its build against xulrunner ... which might caus problems as xulrunner ist still old mozilla branch
<gnomefreak> 0.3.6-2.1
<asac> so for feisty I guess only gnash is an alternative
<gnomefreak> they should have caught that early in feisty
<asac> yeah ... probably we should have caught that
<shirish> drats, which means I would have to uninstall it all over again, no issues , asac would u file that bug, I would subscribe to it
<gnomefreak> asac: we werent around iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> asac: but ian gave up on mozilla afaik early in release
<asac> shirish: can you file a bug ... after you verified that swf-player really doesn't work?
<shirish> ok will do that :)
<asac> shirish: great :) ... subscribe me and i will take care that we at least get some decision
<asac> but first verify that it doesn't work for you as well :)
<shirish> would do that, btw your name on launchpad is also asac?
<shirish> lol guys do u know there is a package called  Accepted toilet 0.1-2 in ubuntu-installer
<asac> shirish: yes asac
<asac> rofl
<shirish> ok cool, so now I know where to find you :)
<asac> shirish: cu around :)
<asac> now that you know how to retrace ... :)
<shirish> oops the name of the package itself is toilet, its just accept
<asac> ... Ubuntu 7.04 frozen for release candidate preparation
<asac> good
<asac> lets go to holiday then :)
<shirish> asac: true, but will have to build that chroot environment in-case my crash files are big
<shirish> and the pakage is something like openoffice.org whose debug version would be a big big one
<shirish> thankfully no big crash logs till now, except for firefox
<asac> yes ... retracing locally is most recommended. But most users just can't so we do it for them :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> eh ill get to them today or tomorrow
<shirish> gnomefreak: if you will be editing the wiki see if you can edit stuff in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for feisty users also
<gnomefreak> the chroot wiki is fine. i have 5 set up
<shirish> ok cool, are u known as gnomefreak on launchpad also?
<gnomefreak> when i set up my feisty chroot it spit out errors but works fine
<gnomefreak> shirish: yep
<gnomefreak> all too well :(
<shirish> gnomefreak: I am known in a similar way, slave to gnome although have been getting attracted to xfce also
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak
<shirish> time to file a bug
<gnomefreak> if your not using beta LP than take beta out of it
* gnomefreak been way too busy its seems my karma dropped 1000 in last 4-7 days
<gnomefreak> font small hackergotchi huge :(
<shirish> cool
<shirish> now why did ur karma drop by 1k?
<shirish> I am known as https://launchpad.net/~shirishag75
<hjmf> asac: wrote <hjmf: you are not member of QA team?>
<hjmf> no I'm not, why?
<shirish> the baltix thing is a misnomer
<asac> hjmf: maybe you should :)
<asac> for instance you could tweak importance
<hjmf> what are the requisites? if any
<hjmf> looking
<asac> no its not
<asac> you just tell me
<asac> i make it happen :)
<shirish> asac: you are right, swf-player does not function omw to file a bug about it
<asac> shirish: maybe there is a bug about it already
<asac> just CC me on whatever you find/post :)
<shirish> sure, will do
<hjmf> asac: applied to QA
<gnomefreak> karma dropped because i havent done anything on Lp in a few days4-7 days i think. ive been getting things ready for repo
<asac> hjmf: good ... will take care
<hjmf> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you might want to ping bdmurray if you dont here from him in a few hours about your QA (maybe a day)
<gnomefreak> ill be back im going to cook and eat breakfast
<hjmf> k
<asac> gnomefreak: i pinged him
<asac> gnomefreak: repo gives you super-karma ... which unfortunately is not tracked in lp
<shirish> asac: you are now a proud subscriber to bug 103301 ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swfdec0.3/+bug/103301
<ubotu> Malone bug 103301 in swfdec0.3 "swf-player does not show flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103301
<asac> shirish: thanks
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u able to track the bugs you are interested in, in the beta launchpad?
<shirish> asac: after you have seen the bug tell me if something is missing or I covered it all
<shirish> in 5 minutes, would be going to take a quick shower, it is summer here
<hjmf> I've modify the wiki stuff about gdb. This must be easy as is just copy&paste
<hjmf> TMPDIR=$(mktemp -d)
<hjmf> apport-unpack _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash $TMPDIR
<hjmf> gdb -nx /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -core $TMPDIR/CoreDump -ex 'backtrace full'  -ex 'thread apply all backtrace full' -ex 'quit' 2>&1 | tee gdb.log
<hjmf> rm -fr $TMPDIR
<hjmf> the user only needs to upload the gdb.log to launchpad
<asac> looks good
<asac> -dbg package installation as easy?
<hjmf> yes that is already as a cp and paste too
<asac> good
<asac> next idea:
<asac> how do we point users to those instructions?
<asac> e.g. what text do we use?
<hjmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<hjmf> ..section Obtain a backtrace from an apport crash report (using gdb)
<hjmf> I still have to edit the responses wiki though
<shirish> guys how do I get access to the beta site of launchpad?
<shirish> ok applied for it, ok guys going for a fresh shower, it has been nice knowing you all :)
<hjmf> wrote the responses wiki
<hjmf> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses#head-8405d4794c0643fabf667f91a3fcd14baa76ca7c
<hjmf> tell me if that is enough clear
<hjmf> (notice that I don't use sudo at all, so maybe will have to add to the apt-get entries
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> afk
<gnomefreak> well hopfully in an hour repo will be ready to use for time being. still cant use my Release.gpg or it gives that error about Release file
<shirish> anybody there?
<asac> here?
<asac> not really ;)
<shirish> hi asac, good u are here
<shirish> ok where is my FF config file stored?
<asac> in your profile directory
<shirish> got it thnx
<gnomefreak> someone answered him in another channel prior to you answering him
<shirish> asac: do u have a moment?
<asac> not much time atm
<asac> you can ask
<asac> i will answer when idle :)
* gnomefreak thinks its asac's lunch time (well his normal routine)
<shirish> I lost some libraries from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<gnomefreak> asac: ill ping you when everything is ready to test with repo. iceape and fx3 are in iceape.tar is uploading now
<shirish> mainly libxul0d, libmoz0d, libnss3-0d, libnspr4-od, libxul-common
<shirish> anybody knows how I can recover those libraries?
<gnomefreak> install them :) restart firefox?
<shirish> doing any apt-get remove firefox removes lot of stuff including ubuntu-desktop
<shirish> gnomefreak: how do I install the libraries?
<gnomefreak> shirish: never remove firefox
<asac> shirish: uninstall all ... install again
<asac> e.g. all packages that contain those files you removed
<gnomefreak> it breaks alot of things
<asac> shirish: try apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<shirish> gnomefreak: asac: I have not removed firefox, just asking how I can re-install the libraries
<asac> and so on
<asac> use library package name instead
<gnomefreak> shirish: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox :)
<shirish> getting an error
<gnomefreak> but you might need to grab libs seperatly
<shirish> E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall]  is not known.
<shirish> how do I grab the libs seperately?
<gnomefreak> shirish: i didnt use -r
<asac> use --reinstall not -reinstall
<shirish> checked
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install libxul0d and so on
<shirish> nope that did not do anything
<shirish> thanx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<shirish> gnomefreak: although the plugins are installed but those plugins are not installed in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<shirish> gnomefreak: I meant the libraries are installed but they are not installed in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<gnomefreak> shirish: reinstall them. they should automaticly symlink to plugins (as far as i remember atleast)
<shirish> gnomefreak: asac: can u guys check please if libxul0d is installed in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<gnomefreak> brb calling doc.
<asac> certainly not in plugins
<asac> should be in /usr/lib/
* gnomefreak hates changing doctors :(
<shirish> asac: ok there they are
<shirish> asac: have u been able to see in youtube using gnash?
<shirish> for I get the same bug which I reported with swf-player, it says either javascript is off or using an old flash-player :(
<shirish> any way to know if my javascript is turned off by any chance, missing library or something?
<asac> probably not
<asac> some in youtubte might work
<asac> most will not
<asac> i am gone till meeting
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 05 Apr 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 20:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 20:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 20:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 20:00: Forum Council
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 05 Apr 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 22:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 22:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 22:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 23:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 22:00: Forum Council
<asac> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: April 05 2007, 16:10:25 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 1 hour 49 minutes
<shirish> yup youtube does not work, although we do have the latest gnash, now I wait for somebody to do something about swf-player
<shirish> @now india
<shirish> @now Calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 05 2007, 19:44:22 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 1 hour 45 minutes
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 05 Apr 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Apr 16:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 16:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 16:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 16:00: Forum Council
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting in 1 1/2 hours
<gnomefreak> give or take
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> yes, i will attend :)
<gnomefreak> does the release file go in /feisty/ or in /mozilla-testing/
<gnomefreak> theres an issue im trying to work out but it may just be domain is down
<gnomefreak> Err http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com feisty/main iceape-calendar 1.1.1-3.mt0 404 Not Found
<gnomefreak> Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/binary-i386//iceape-calendar_1.1.1-3.mt0_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<gnomefreak> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> isnt the meeting in 1 hour?
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me try
* gnomefreak goes for smoke since its being a pain in the ass
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to gen from within feisty dir
<asac> not from within main
<asac> apt-cache show iceape-calendar shows
<asac> Filename: binary-i386//iceape-calendar_1.1.1-3.mt0_i386.deb
<asac> which should be
<asac> main/binary-i386//iceape-calendar_1.1.1-3.mt0_i386.deb
<asac> hjmf: you are in QA
<hjmf> oh thanks :)
<asac> yw
<hjmf> so I can decide bug importance now .... hmm :)
<asac> yeah ... no excuse to keep crashers undecided
<asac> they are high for now
<asac> as we lack proper categorization policy for now
<hjmf> all crashes = high --- OK
<asac> however i think that plugin crashers that are due to nonfree will become low
<asac> yes for now
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> lets do some evening triaging
<gnomefreak> asac: how do i change that? the repo itself(way its named in sources.list)
<asac> meeting started :)
<gnomefreak> maybe put Release file in a different dir. instead of /mozilla-testing/dist/feisty/ ?
<gnomefreak> i see
<asac> you run dpkg-scan* from within feisty
<asac> not from within feisty/main
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> will do ill let you know
<gnomefreak> and run cat header >> Release; apt-ftparchive release . >> Release in mozilla/dists/feisty and leave it there?
<asac> i think so yes
<asac> like where you did it before
<gnomefreak> doesnt help it
<asac> Release.gog was right afaik
<asac> gpg
<gnomefreak> asac: it was causing failure
<gnomefreak> so i left it out
<asac> important is to regen Packages.gz and Release.gz
<asac> aeh
<asac> Sources.gz
<asac> i mean
<gnomefreak> done
<gnomefreak> with Release.gpg you get Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<gnomefreak> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> without it you get the other error
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386  i dont understand why it wants // after i-386
<gnomefreak> finish the meeting ill be around when your done if you have time
<asac> bug 58503
<ubotu> Malone bug 58503 in usplash "No response to keyboard input at prompt after ejecting CD-ROM" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58503
<gnomefreak> problem is the way the Packages.gz is being made its listing them as Filename: main/binary-i386//firefox-trunk-dbg_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb (notice the 2//) not real sure how to change that other than changing it by hand and rezipping it and moving back (i might try this just to see if it works)
<asac> the two // don't hurt
<asac> but you can prevent it by not passing trailing / on dpkg-scan*
<gnomefreak> it doesnt fix it
<gnomefreak> if the domain was down i couldnt ssh into it
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im updating my feisty atm im gonna go for a while if you think of anything please let me know.  heres the link so you can browse around looking at things if you want. http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/  my head has been hurting for >= 1week and doc cant get me in till monday so these breaks are a bit helpful for me lately, just ping me if you have somehting ill answer when im back
<asac> take your time
<asac> we can sort this out through easter day
<asac> ok
<asac> back for a while
<asac> will go to holidays soon
<asac> will be hear in the european evening throughout weekend
<asac> s/hear/here/
<asac> gnomefreak: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/Release
<asac> 1st: contains the Release file from top-level itself (wrong)
<asac> packages.gz and sources.gz look good
<asac> i guess you only have to fix top-level Release file
<asac> then sign
<asac> done
<asac> apt-get update worked well
<asac> so i guess just signing release file should do the trick
<gnomefreak> regen Release and put it in mozilla-testing right?
<gnomefreak> and sign it
<gnomefreak> still wont fix the problem though
<gnomefreak> ok nap time ill try it again when i get up.
<asac> which problem?
<gnomefreak> the 404 error and if i sign it you will get the error we got yesterday
<gnomefreak> also failed to fetch
<gnomefreak> signing Release and uploading Release.gpg was causing the errors yesterday on apt-get update. generating the release in toplevel you will get same error as you do now when you go to install an app.
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe try to gen from mozilla-testing dir
<asac> e.g. packages.gz
<asac> and sources.gz
<asac> so you get full path: dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/....deb
<asac> on apt-cache show firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it and re do the release(.*) and let you know if your around later today
<asac> no i get main/binary-i386/....deb
<asac> and i fail like
<asac> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/main/binary-i386//firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak>  main/binary-i386/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070404-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<asac> so we miss dists/feisty
<asac> in there
<asac> so regen packages when being in mozilla-testing
<asac> same for sources
<gnomefreak> ok so gen the Sources.gz and Packages.gz from toplevel dir.
<asac> yes
<asac> give it a try
<gnomefreak> ok will do later adn we will see
<AlexLatchford> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/advanced-stylesheet/
<AlexLatchford> For anyone thats interested
<gnomefreak> god i hope this works
<gnomefreak> asac: its fixed for time being im about to try and break it again ;)
<gnomefreak> YAY repo is working :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah downloads
<asac> good work
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<gnomefreak> now i just have to figure out what to do with gnomefreak.asc before i write up the testing memo
<asac> gnomefreak: now automatize ;)
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> that sounds hard
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> i pasted a good link yesterday
<asac> try to find it :)
<gnomefreak> try to find something you pasted? on what domain?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> search for apt-key
<asac> hand gpg in history
<asac> of this channel :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill look after dinner i have logs i can grep through
<gnomefreak> bbs going to eat :)
<asac> cool i have logs
<asac> irclogs/ubuntu-mozilla-2007-04-04:19:45 < asac> gpg --armor --export 4F368D5D | sudo apt-key add -
<asac> irclogs/ubuntu-mozilla-2007-04-04:19:47 < asac> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A  |  apt-key add -
<asac> irclogs/ubuntu-mozilla-2007-04-04:19:59 < gnomefreak> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A  |  apt-key add -  fails
<asac> irclogs/ubuntu-mozilla-2007-04-04:20:00 < asac> you have to run apt-key as root
<asac> irclogs/ubuntu-mozilla-2007-04-04:20:00 < asac> gpg --armor --export 3C1C3C2A  |  sudo apt-key add -
<asac> irclogs/ubuntu-mozilla-2007-04-05:22:58 < asac> search for apt-key
<asac> before that
<asac> you have to use gpg --import gnomefreak.asc i guess
<asac> e.g. just
<asac> cat gnomefreak | gpg --import
<gnomefreak> i already have the public key and the gnomefreak.asc
<asac> gpg --armor --export <yourkeyid> | sudo apt-key add -
<asac> i mean for you instructions
<asac> you should try if that works
<asac> ok i am away again ... my back hurts a bit
<gnomefreak> k talk to you later
<gnomefreak> oh wth
<gnomefreak> ill deal with it tomorrow maybe. but i have everything and everything looks right
<gnomefreak> asac: the tb2 source is a tar.gz or tar.bz2?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-06
<ivg> Hi. Maybe a newbie question...
<ivg> What's about Seamonkey at Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ivg: i have it built for feisty but it will be in feisty+1
<ivg> That's good news... I wonder why it is not in a repository. I've heard something about licensing... but I think it is not closer than VMware-Player, for example, and the latter is there.
<gnomefreak> ivg: dont kno wwhy it wasnt but its being worked on for feisty+1 i will have a feisty repo open for it soon maybe nextweekish
<gnomefreak> how in gods name is 01/22/2007 the latest build :(
<gnomefreak> was hoping for something a bit more up to date but lets see what i can pull off
<gnomefreak> brb while this gets ready for me to screw up :)
<gnomefreak> now im no expert but i feel the following patch is needed and nothing in it seems version specific. applying patch 10_visibility_hidden_patch to ./ ... failed. (thunderbird 2.0b2 build
<gnomefreak> asac: ill ping you tomorrwo if your here about these patches, maybe its a simple line change? but good night
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 103468 take a look and see if we can do anything with this please. Im doubting it can be fixed in feisty or edgy or anythng but feisty+1 maybe when i finally get tb2 built ill add it there to see how well it works. but need help with patches on that. (maybe set up trunk like you did with fx3? for tb2or3? but will get with you later on it.
<ubotu> Malone bug 103468 in mozilla-thunderbird ""Get more extensions" points to firefox extensions" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103468
<gnomefreak> asac: gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ bzr merge
<gnomefreak> Merging from remembered location http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk/
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Working tree has uncommitted changes.
<gnomefreak> god its early :(
<poningru> gnomefreak: no wai
<poningru> its only 4:21
<poningru> so its late
<gnomefreak> yep too early to use brain
<AlexLatchford> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<ubotu> Malone bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> anyone know the status of the Firefox Portion of this bug?
<gnomefreak> not sure on flash stuff. there is very little we can do with flash AFAIK. crimsun would know better on flash
<AlexLatchford> He says he has fixed the bug, but there is still an open report on the firefox side
<gnomefreak> ask if its still reproducible. if its not than close it as fix released
<AlexLatchford> someone is saying it is on Breezy I believe, but seeing as that is unsupported
<gnomefreak> breezy bugs should be closed it isnt supported any longer
<AlexLatchford> also the report upstream is still unattended
<gnomefreak> fixed in ubuntu is closable IMHO since its fixed in ubuntu. we dont need upstream to fix it.
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> if it was fixed in ubuntu it was due to flash issue not firefox but have to make sure it is fixed. if i run into crimun ill ping him about it if i remember
<AlexLatchford> Okay, well I have assigned it to myself for now, I will leave it for a month or so and if there is no reply I will close it
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: btw my repo is open for team use atm. im gonna release it when i have key inportable and working
<AlexLatchford> koolio
<AlexLatchford> whats in there?
<gnomefreak> asac: fx3 needs to get google search fixed
<gnomefreak> ill get it
<gnomefreak> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<AlexLatchford> whats in the repositories?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: so far fx3 and iceape packages are in there
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<gnomefreak> those are the full repos above
<AlexLatchford> can I run fx2 & 3 together?
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<AlexLatchford> aha nice
<gnomefreak> well not at same time but you dont overwrite one
* AlexLatchford goes to add to sources.list
<gnomefreak> you will have both in menu :)
<AlexLatchford> smooth
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: see if you can get the google search to work in fx3 after you install. im gonna see if thats our fix or upstreams this weekend sometime. fx3 should be upgraded around once a week
<AlexLatchford> okay
<AlexLatchford> you uploaded the sources too?
<gnomefreak> yep
<AlexLatchford> nice
<gnomefreak> source for fx3 is in the topic :)
<AlexLatchford> ah yes
<AlexLatchford> aha firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> ;)
<AlexLatchford> was wondering how 2 different versions of the same name would work
<asac> gnomefreak: google search works ... but only if you add it manually :)
<AlexLatchford> heh
<asac> ji
<asac> hi
<AlexLatchford> are most of the changes in 3.x under the hood?
<asac> :)
<AlexLatchford> morning :)
<asac> yes ... most
<asac> good bunch of stuff in rendering engine
<AlexLatchford> JS2.0 looks good, but I wish they documented it
<asac> :-D
<AlexLatchford> like the PHP manual
<asac> yeah JS2.0 is one of the things i guess
<asac> however i don't know the state of it atm
<AlexLatchford> yeah I use JS alot but it bugs me that there isn't a standard website to look for documentation on it
<asac> you use JS a lot?
<asac> good to know ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> we need someone who can maintain greasemonkey scripts for mozilla team :)
<asac> anyway, http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p4kVYBRbEKKiemLr9CI-tZw ... those are the major things in work for ffox3
<AlexLatchford> aha nice
<AlexLatchford> Yeah I do a lot of AJAX work
<AlexLatchford> but at the moment I cant take on a responibility like that, I want to.. But I am doing major exams in 2 months
<AlexLatchford> Then I go off to Uni
<asac> yeah
<asac> go off to Uni ... what does that mean?
<AlexLatchford> University
<AlexLatchford> doing a computer Science degree
<asac> you are college now?
<AlexLatchford> yep
<asac> so you do a bachelor at college, right?
<AlexLatchford> no, thats next year
<asac> and then do master/phd at university??
<asac> ah ok
<asac> now i see
<AlexLatchford> no I do a Bachelor next year
<asac> you just do sophomore and freshmen at colleg
<AlexLatchford> well for the next 3 years
<gnomefreak> how do you add it manually?
<asac> i seem to have no idea about US school system apparently
<AlexLatchford> I dunno what the German schooling system is, but I am 17 so whatever that makes me
<asac> we go to school till 19 years ... (e.g. 13 degree), than go to university directly
<AlexLatchford> yes the UK is like that
<asac> gnomefreak: wait a sec
<gnomefreak> k
<AlexLatchford> Primary School, (3-11), Secondary (11-16), College (16-18), Univeristy (18+)
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: when I run firefox-trunk it seems to just run 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: close firefox first
<asac> http://mycroft.mozdev.org/quick/google.html
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> thats it
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
<asac> there you could add google US
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you can not run both at same time. but you can have them both on pc to use without changing symlinks
<asac> AlexLatchford: so Secondary is "High-School" ?
<AlexLatchford> pretty much
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: aha okay
<gnomefreak> all i want is the search :(
<AlexLatchford> it kept my PHP Search
<AlexLatchford> smooth
<AlexLatchford> nothing else though
<asac> i will take a look why its not there by default soon. for now the quick searches should be enough :)
<asac> yes user installed searches are kept
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: search using the address bar
<asac> i think the gran paradiso branding does not ship any quick searches
<AlexLatchford> that still works
<AlexLatchford> time to see what some sites look like
<AlexLatchford> wow, you really can notice the difference in some imaging
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> if you go to a wiki page text edit box you will see another difference  :)
<AlexLatchford> I made a gallery product that resized some images using JS, before it looked really terrible but now its all smooth
<asac> the caret is broken
<asac> really? cool ;)
<AlexLatchford> heh
<asac> i see big difference at this page: http://www.contelligent.com/contell/cms/c1web/contelligent/site/index.html
<gnomefreak> it works :) ty
<asac> top menu is broken in ffox3 ... while it works in ffox2
<asac> but i guess site is broken ;) and ffox2 just chewed it
<AlexLatchford> http://82.44.193.109/coursework/src/picture?id=1
<AlexLatchford> take a look at that page in the two
<AlexLatchford> the main image, which has been resized looks completely different
<asac> looks different?
<gnomefreak> i dont see image
<asac> i don't see it ;)
<asac> i see image
<gnomefreak> i see message
<asac> but it doesn't look different
<gnomefreak> sql error
<AlexLatchford> meh
<AlexLatchford> (its still in development)
<gnomefreak> guess i need sql to view it
<AlexLatchford> ill post some screenshots in a minute
<asac> i guess i am just too blind to see the difference ;)
<AlexLatchford> shouldn;t do
<gnomefreak> oh btw asac tb2 still fails to build but that can wait. i was gonna add it to repo but eh
<gnomefreak> asac: and i dont remember if you were here or not repo is fixed :)
<asac> sure
<asac> i will take a look at tb2 next week i guess
<AlexLatchford> http://82.44.193.109/screen
<AlexLatchford> the main image of the Railroad bridge
<asac> yeah its in deed smoother
<asac> interesting
<asac> thats jpeg code
<AlexLatchford> yep
<AlexLatchford> whats the 3.x Roadmap?
<AlexLatchford> is the release in time for Feisty+1?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> do you think that can be the same reason why the fonts are bigger in 3 than 2?
<asac> will be in jan 2008
<gnomefreak> whoa that late?
<asac> december 2007 is earliest date
<AlexLatchford> hmm, fair enough
<gnomefreak> damn
<AlexLatchford> well its a complete rewrite of the backend
<gnomefreak> maybe do what edgy did with 2.0?
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule
<asac> don't think so ... 2.0 came almost from the same branch as 1.5 ... so it was "pretty" safe
<asac> 3.0 will have plenty of bugs i guess
<asac> when initially relesaed
<gnomefreak> true
<AlexLatchford> Well it will be around Beta3 when Feisty+1 is released
<AlexLatchford> maybe Beta4
<asac> hmm
<asac> lets see
<asac> how far they push schedule back
<asac> ... who knows :)
<AlexLatchford> yep
<asac> gnomefreak: iceape is pulling from your repo as well
<asac> ... good
<asac> will let you know as soon as I have sync ... where you can pull amd64 bits from
<asac> does apt-get source work?
<AlexLatchford> should do
<AlexLatchford> he uploaded the sources he said earlier
<asac> with gnomefreak archive?
<asac> ok
<asac> no it doesn't
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> Get:1 http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com feisty/main iceape 1.1.1-3.mt0 (dsc) [1130B] 
<asac> Err http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com feisty/main iceape 1.1.1-3.mt0 (tar)
<asac>   404 Not Found
<asac> Fetched 1130B in 0s (2567B/s)
<asac> Failed to fetch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/iceape_1.1.1-3.mt0.tar.gz  404 Not Found
<asac> E: Failed to fetch some archives.
<asac> not a tar.gz
<asac> 1st: there should be an orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> thought there was
<gnomefreak> let me look
<asac> you need the orig.tar.gz when building iceape
<asac> by hand afterwards will not work
<asac> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/source/iceape_1.1.1-3.mt0.dsc
<asac> in that file there needs to be the orig.tar.gz and the diff.gz
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> those will be produced if you build iceape with orig.tar.gz in place
<asac> apt-get source firefox-trunk works ... so repo looks good
<asac> its just how you created iceape ;)
<gnomefreak> i created with seamonkey let me see if that is orig.tar
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok i see it
<asac> actually orig.tar.gz should have been created by ./debian/rules source
<gnomefreak> i have orig.tar but its not mt0 its just 1,1,1
<asac> that is right
<gnomefreak> ok ill upload it
<asac> how does it look like?
<asac> no
<asac> that won't help
<asac> you have to build iceape
<asac> so it detects orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> ok ill rebuild.
<asac> if it doesn't create diff.gz during build its something wrong
<asac> take care that it creates diff.gz
<asac> then you are fine
<asac> just try a full build
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -i.svn
<asac> to not include .svn dir in diff.gz
<asac> users of archives of ubuntu-bugs and desktop-bugs on lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> do we use those archives?
<asac> the only point i see atm is that not all modification actions are visibile in launchpad ... e.g. like who changed tile in what way ... or tags ... or state et al
<asac> how much mail does ubuntu-bugs get each day?
<asac> 40M ?
<asac> at least it was even too much work for me to just delete mail
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<asac> reboot
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> its not windows
<gnomefreak> i cant remember what changes i made :(
<gnomefreak> start with clean changelog?
<asac> are you redoing everything?
<asac> otherwise you should have all in place what you need
<asac> what pieces do you still have?
<gnomefreak> redoing everything
<asac> hmm
<asac> sad thing :)
<gnomefreak> i gen. the orig.tar already now i just made changes
<asac> you should have at least kept the README.source
<asac> there are the instructions
<asac> you checked out from svn as well?
<gnomefreak> during re-gen of tar i got warnings/errors about icons
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> i have instructions still
<asac> did you start with clean seamonkey tarball?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> no same one i used before
<asac> don't understand ... instructions start with seamonkey tarball, right?
<asac> extract that tarball
<asac> and rename it
<gnomefreak> yes. i already had it
<asac> then you checkout svn dir
<asac> if that is done
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> run ./debian/rules source
<gnomefreak> done
<asac> with fakeroot
<asac> i guess
<asac> or not
<asac> who knows :)
<gnomefreak> yes fakeroot
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> fakeroot debian/rules source
<asac> so at that point you got warnings?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> can you show one?
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> /home/gnomefreak/iceape-feisty/iceape-1.1.1/debian/remove.nonfree: 162: cannot create calendar/sunbird/app/brand.dtd.in.new: Directory nonexistent
<gnomefreak> cat: calendar/sunbird/app/brand.dtd.in: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> mv: cannot stat `calendar/sunbird/app/brand.dtd.in.new': No such file or directory
<asac> please show info inside debian/ dir as well
<gnomefreak> cat: calendar/sunbird/app/brand.properties: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> /home/gnomefreak/iceape-feisty/iceape-1.1.1/debian/remove.nonfree: 164: cannot create calendar/sunbird/app/brand.properties.new: Directory nonexistent
<gnomefreak> mv: cannot stat `calendar/sunbird/app/brand.properties.new': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> <end>
<gnomefreak> what info inside debian?
<asac> cd debian/; svn info
<asac> what svn url is printed?
<gnomefreak> Path: .
<gnomefreak> URL: svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-mozilla/iceape/branches/experimental/debian
<gnomefreak> Repository Root: svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-mozilla
<asac> ok
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> Repository UUID: f4e3d8d1-d80b-0410-9133-bbc0d6b0e2e8
<gnomefreak> Revision: 39885
<gnomefreak> Node Kind: directory
<asac> thats fine then i guess
<gnomefreak> Schedule: normal
<gnomefreak> Last Changed Author: asac
<asac> you have orig.tar.gz now on top?
<gnomefreak> Last Changed Rev: 39885
<gnomefreak> Last Changed Date: 2007-04-03 08:05:14 -0400 (Tue, 03 Apr 2007
<asac> yes
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> yep
* gnomefreak tries to build lets see what happens
<asac> then you add changelog entry
<asac> for mt1
<asac> and go
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you should see the diff.gz being generated fairly early during build
<asac> probably first time the text stops scrolling :)
<asac> as diff.gz generation should take a bit
<asac> if that does not happen (e.g. normal build starts) ...you have a problem
<asac> but i guess it should work
<asac> just build full
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -i.svn -k<yourkeyid>
<asac> and done
<asac> i guess -k is not necessary if you add last changelog entry
<asac> ok ... taking a shower now
<gnomefreak> i dont have the mt0 change log :(
<asac> look at other entries
<asac> adapt it
<asac> add .mt1 to version
<asac> and change name, date ... and the actualy comment to something making sens
<asac> e.g. build for ubuntu mozilla team
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: building iceape in iceape_1.1.1-3.mt1.diff.gz
* gnomefreak gone for a while
<asac> good
<hjmf> on bug 103587 we have a test case 100% reproducible for flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Malone bug 103587 in firefox "Firefox Crash when sending photo on picnik website" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103587
<hjmf> didn't we have a wiki page for plugins test cases? I'm unable to find it :/
<asac> oh yes :)
<asac> MozillaTeam/QA ?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<asac> anyway ... making that bug a master should be good enough
<asac> are there dupes from trace?
<hjmf> I still have to review it in deep
<hjmf> thanks for the link I couldn't find it at category mozillateam  :)
<asac> its not linked afaik
<asac> :)
<asac> kind of suboptimal i'd say
<asac> but defniitly my failure
<asac> :)
<asac> i already wanted to write something generic around it and add general firefox testplan
<hjmf> asac: I tried to reproduce the crash with firefox -g but when launched from gdb the page doesn't load. Is that normal?
<hjmf> I just could retrace it after the normal crash
<hjmf> when I try from gdb, firefox hangs and I just get a long backtrace as
<hjmf> #0  0xae2a8e6c in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> no shjould work
<asac> do other pages work well from gdb ?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> show me the backtrace?
<asac> does it crash at some point ... e.g. after hanging a while?
<asac> i guess we have stack overflow here
<hjmf> mm
<asac> depends how long is long for you :)
<hjmf> #0  0xae2a8e6c in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> #1  0xae32d5a7 in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> #2  0xae3041b6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> how long does it go ?
<hjmf> ...
<asac> till #10000 ?
<hjmf> #23 0xade025f9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> #24 0xaf334a0c in ?? ()
<hjmf> #25 0xb1676ec4 in ?? ()
<hjmf> #26 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<hjmf> :)
<asac> just to #26?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> thats not long ;)
<asac> in terms of stack overflow
<hjmf> if I run it away from gdb, then the page loads right
<hjmf> and the crash happens following the test case
<asac> hmm
<asac> do other flash sites work with gdb?
<hjmf> have to test
<hjmf> I was curious about this fact
<hjmf> I'll test this evening when I'll be back at home
<asac> how long did you wait to see page finish?
<hjmf> I'm still waiting :)
<asac> strange
<hjmf> yep
<hjmf> I'll test with other flash pages later
<asac> can you connect gdb after page loads
<asac> but before it crashes?
<hjmf> probably, I'll try later, now I'm in a hurry
<hjmf> added to my TODO
<asac> ty
<asac> bye
<hjmf> for this evening
<asac> ruN!!!
<hjmf> lol
<hjmf> bye
<roda> hey guys, do you know if mozilla/flash bug where mouse wheel doesn't work and keyboard focus is broken when the mouse pointer is over flash animation is being worked on?
<asac> flash is a hell of broken :)
<asac> if you use flash-nonfree, there is not much we can do
<asac> you should report things to adobe
<asac> as hard as this may seem
<asac> roda: ^^^
<roda> asac, i know, it's to old of a bug not to be reported
<asac> who knows :)
<asac> you are using flash 7?
<roda> i guess i'll try a free plugin when i have the time
<roda> no, latest flash 9
<asac> try flash 9 from backports archive
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> ok its built ill upload it a little later maybe spend afternoon uploading it
<hjmf> back for a while
<hjmf> asac: no way, if I connect gdb when the page is already load, then firefox hangs and the backtrace is the same I pasted above
<hjmf> I still have to  try with other flash pages
<hjmf> ... well it hangs, but the backtrace now is
<hjmf> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<hjmf> #1  0x4fa7f893 in poll () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<hjmf> #2  0x4fc9ae03 in g_main_context_iterate (context=0x808aaf0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=0x81381f8)
<hjmf>     at gmain.c:2979
<hjmf> #3  0x4fc9b179 in IA__g_main_loop_run (loop=0x82ccf40) at gmain.c:2881
<hjmf> #4  0xb7c4b044 in IA__gtk_main () at gtkmain.c:1177
<hjmf> #5  0xb6f6db12 in nsAppShell::Run (this=0x815f380) at nsAppShell.cpp:139
<hjmf> #6  0xb6efabe2 in nsAppStartup::Run (this=0x815f340) at nsAppStartup.cpp:151
<hjmf> #7  0x0804f8d1 in XRE_main (argc=4, argv=0xbfcfb764, aAppData=0x805a020) at nsAppRunner.cpp:2695
<hjmf> #8  0x0804ab8f in main (argc=Cannot access memory at address 0x8
<hjmf> ) at nsBrowserApp.cpp:61
<hjmf> #9  0x4f9cfebc in __libc_start_main () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<hjmf> #10 0x0804aac1 in _start ()
<hjmf> weird that gdb interferes that much with firefox
<hjmf> (gdb) continue
<hjmf> (gdb) bt
<hjmf> #0  0xb255de5a in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> and so on
<hjmf> ok out for another hour :)
<hjmf> and forget the above input (I've just learned the fg command in gdb) :-P
<hjmf> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<hjmf> [Switching to Thread -1213678752 (LWP 26365)] 
<hjmf> 0xafb6ae56 in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> what about other threads
<asac> ??
<asac> 16:07 < hjmf> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<asac> 16:07 < hjmf> #1  0x4fa7f893 in poll () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<asac> that means that its pulling on some file-descriptor
<asac> but that could be normal
<asac> maybe other threads are of interest here?
<hjmf> I guess that that maybe normal, but I'm getting similar results while trying gdb *live* on flash sites
<hjmf> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<hjmf> [Switching to Thread -1213678752 (LWP 26365)] 
<hjmf> 0xafb6afa6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> (gdb) bt
<hjmf> #0  0xafb6afa6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> #1  0xbfb82aac in ?? ()
<hjmf> #2  0x00000000 in ?? ()
<hjmf> (gdb) fg
<hjmf> Continuing.
<hjmf> Cannot get thread event message: debugger service failed
<hjmf> (gdb) quit
<hjmf> that lead to firefox crash on www.flash.com
<hjmf> I don't know if that should be normal, as I'm starting to learn how to use gdb, but is quite weird behavior
<hjmf> this output was after running gdb -p firefox-pid
<hjmf> on a already running firefox session
<asac> so what are you doing?
<asac> trying to resume after SIGSEGV?
<asac> that will not work :)
<asac> what i meant was something like thread apply all bt
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> that is long, I'll pastebin wait a second
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14196/
<hjmf> asac ^
<hjmf> That was not a crash, but firefox got hanged just clicking on a page with flash
<hjmf> while it was working fine on other pages
<hjmf> ... inside gdb
<asac> i have no idea whats going on there
<asac> only thing i can say is that the process does not like "alive" on first glance
<asac> however
<asac> you cannot continue right?
<asac> other wise try to observe if multiple times sending in background changes address of libflashplayer.so code
<asac> #0  0xae365e7a in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> e.g. if 0xae365e7a becomes something else
<asac> is there CPU utilization when it hangs like that?
<asac> or just nothing?
<hjmf> ok, I'll test
<hjmf> 0xb0171e6c in ?? () from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<hjmf> cpu is OK
<hjmf> firefox hangs always when flash loads, e.g. on www.flash.com the page loads right until the flash stuff
<hjmf> this time the bt is like the first one (that with 24 traces of libflashplayer.so
<asac> do you use ctrl-z to send in background and get bt ?
<hjmf> no
<hjmf> if I do that I'll put gdb in background
<asac> really?
<asac> for me it works
<asac> e.t. ctrl-z ... process gets to backgroun
<asac> i get to prompt
<hjmf> (gdb)
<hjmf> [2] +  Stopped                 gdb -p 30093
<hjmf> :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> ah
<asac> i guess you have to send firefox in background
<asac> do you do that?
<hjmf> how?
<asac> start ffox from command line
<asac> hit ctrl-z
<asac> ?
<asac> after gdb is attached
<hjmf> OK, I'm in the same term
<hjmf> I'll do it from a different one
<hjmf> wait
<hjmf> sorry I had to move afk
<hjmf> back for a while, lets test, you meant send firefox to background once gdb attaches it?
<hjmf> or before?
<hjmf> if I try to ctrl-z firefox when gdb is attached and firefox already has loaded a flash page nothing happens since firefox already is hanged
<hjmf> sorry asac I have to go again, today is not a good day to play with the computer :)
<hjmf> If I don't go, somebody is gonna kill me
<hjmf> somebody==my wife
<hjmf> see you
<asac> ok .... then serve your wife ;)
<asac> thats a better thing like playing with computer anyway :)
<gnomefreak> ok i started uploading but i think it fromze :(
<gnomefreak> ok should be updated and working
* gnomefreak testing atm
<gnomefreak> it updates fine :)
<gnomefreak> asac: theres an upgrade issue :( <pasting> error so i dont lose it.
<gnomefreak> Preparing to replace iceape-browser 1.1.1-3.mt0 (using .../iceape-browser_1.1.1-3.mt1_i386.deb) ...
<gnomefreak> Unpacking replacement iceape-browser ...
<gnomefreak> dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<gnomefreak> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<gnomefreak> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/iceape-browser_1.1.1-3.mt1_i386.deb (--unpack): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/iceape/chrome/en-US.jar')
<gnomefreak> Updating iceape chrome registry...done.
<gnomefreak> ill work on it later. when trying to fix i get E: Archive is too short
<gnomefreak> E: Prior errors apply to /var/cache/apt/archives/iceape-browser_1.1.1-3.mt1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor(Reading database ... 244917 files and directories currently installed.)
<gnomefreak> trying something
<asac> your deb is corrupted somehow
<gnomefreak> i just re uploaded it it took longer this time. it might have been from one of the times it froze up while uploading
<gnomefreak> im running update than see if it will install
<gnomefreak> if not i guess im re-re-building it
* gnomefreak is pissed
<asac> should work if you can install locally
<gnomefreak> looks much better 6 minutes for that one package to downlaod
<gnomefreak> apt-get -f install wouldnt even download it this time its atleast downloading
<asac> pulling latest iceape
<gnomefreak> the source should be there also
<gnomefreak> i havent tried yet
<gnomefreak> did you fix trunk bzr?
<asac> why should i fix?
<asac> its ok, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> nope there are uncommited changes it said
<gnomefreak> iceape-browser is fixe
<asac> no thats your local problem
<gnomefreak> d
<gnomefreak> oh it is?
<asac> what are you trying to do?
<asac> bzr merge?
<gnomefreak> bzr merge
<asac> what does bzr status yield?
<asac> what is modified?
<asac> probably changelog, right?
<gnomefreak> oh maybe
<gnomefreak> cant be it was built
<asac> you have to locally commit first
<asac> e.g. do a bzr commit
<asac> add some comment, like debian/changelog: prepared mt1 release
<gnomefreak> whole bunch of stuff on bzr commit
<asac> then you can murge
<gnomefreak> -------------- This line and the following will be ignored --------------
<asac> what does it read?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> and lists a bunch of stuff
<asac> yeah what does it read
<asac> does it say what gets committed?
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/427478
<gnomefreak> it opened in nano
<asac> what changes did you made to series?
<asac> btw, only modified things will get committed
<gnomefreak> i dont think much of anything this last build
<asac> series is modified
<gnomefreak> changelog and i think that is it, trying to remember but it was differnet than the times before
<asac> look with bzr diff
<asac> what has changed
<gnomefreak> changelog trunk and patches
<gnomefreak> === modified file 'debian/patches/series'
<asac> yes ... what are changes in series
<asac> you should eliminate those
* gnomefreak doesnt remember needing to chage patches
<gnomefreak> --- debian/patches/series       2007-03-28 10:14:56 +0000
<gnomefreak> +++ debian/patches/series       2007-04-04 10:44:31 +0000
<gnomefreak> @@ -1,4 +1,4 @@ no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch trunk-fsh ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<gnomefreak> -bz364093-thebes-system-cairo-fix
<gnomefreak> +
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> those were your changes?
<asac> so do bzr commit debian/patches/series
<asac> say in comment that you dropped that patch because it has been applied upstream
<gnomefreak> nano opened
<asac> then commit in a second one with
<asac> bzr commit debian/changelog ... ony
<asac> only
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> take care that dropping patch is documented in debian/changelog entry as well
<asac> when you commit changelog
<gnomefreak> nano keeps opening
<asac> but please commit changelog in a second commit
<asac> yes you have to comment in nano
<asac> everything above the --- ---- line will be in commit log
<asac> you can set editor with EDITOR=vi
<asac> then you will have vi
<asac> don't know if you like that more
<gnomefreak> bzr commit debian/patches
<gnomefreak> right?
<asac> yes ... or debian/patches/series
<asac> to be exact
<gnomefreak> modified: debian/patches/series
<asac> yes
<asac> add comment
<asac> that it has been applied upstream
<gnomefreak> no need to use #
<asac> and write out file before you quit
<asac> no
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> write out file?
<asac> save
<gnomefreak> in nano
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> just under it say it was applied upstream?
<asac> i use
<asac>  * debian/patches/series: dropping bz.... patch because applied upstream
<asac> thats it
<asac> thats the comment for both bzr commit of debian/patches/series
<gnomefreak> thats in changelog
<asac> as well as in changelog
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> the commit message of changelog commit could be
<asac>  * debian/changelog: updating changelog for .mt1 release
<asac> idea is that you update changelog once before release and add all committ messages to the changelog entry, makes sense?
<gnomefreak> is fx trunk an mt release?
<asac> yes ... you release mt now :)
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> at least you have a full archive
<asac> that works :)
<gnomefreak> ok everything was wrote and saved
<asac> good if you have checked in everything
<asac> please copy the debian directory to your online location
<asac> then i can check if you did right :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> if you did you can probably make your own branch in lanchpad from that i will sync stuff that i think are worth for main :)
<asac> or you could use ~mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> the full debian dir?
<asac> you can make a fakeroot ./debian/rules clean before
<asac> then its smaller
<asac> but yes
<asac> you have sftp ?
<asac> then you can just use
<asac> bzr push sftp://.../path/to/your/html/dir
<gnomefreak> i use ftp (i dont know what sftp is
<asac> sftp is based on ssh
<asac> so if you have ssh you probably have sftp
<asac> ok then you can push your branch with ftp: as well
<gnomefreak> yes i use ssh
<asac> try push like
<asac> bzr push sftp://username@hostname/~gnomefreak/....
<gnomefreak> ok im ssh'ed in
<asac> no you don't need to
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<asac> try to run that
<asac> you have to figure the path out
<asac> don't know if you have ~gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> the same path i follow when ssh in or is this the home dir?
<asac> don't know
<asac> play around
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> you should push it to some directory that is on the web
<gnomefreak> keep getting permission denied
<asac> yeah depends on how the directories are layed out
<gnomefreak> and no sudo doesnt work
<asac> sudo ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> why sudo?
<asac> you don't need sudo
<gnomefreak> error 13 is permissions denied sudo == permissions
<asac> what do you call?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$ sudo bzr push sftp://gnomefreak@youmortals.com/gnomefreak.youmortals.com
<gnomefreak> Password:
<gnomefreak> The authenticity of host 'youmortals.com (208.97.176.17)' can't be established.
<gnomefreak> RSA key fingerprint is bc:f9:b5:55:4b:2c:07:d7:42:8c:00:2a:8d:f0:2c:de.
<gnomefreak> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<gnomefreak> Warning: Permanently added 'youmortals.com,208.97.176.17' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@youmortals.com's password:
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '/gnomefreak.youmortals.com': [Errno 13]  Permission denied
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$  bzr push sftp://gnomefreak@youmortals.com/gnomefreak.youmortals.com
<asac> you don't need sudo
<gnomefreak> without sudo i get none of that
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@youmortals.com's password:
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '/gnomefreak.youmortals.com': [Errno 13]  Permission denied
<asac> then something is wrong
<asac> you don't need sudo
<asac> did you run everything with sudo?
<asac> e.g bzr branch ...
<asac> et al
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> you mean the address of the branch itself?
<asac> no bzr operation must be invoked with sudo
<asac> if you did that once you should definitly redo
<asac> same for ssh and scp
<gnomefreak> didnt think so. its uploading much smaller
<gnomefreak> a couple of minutes compared to 24+hours
<asac> ?
<asac> that i don't understand
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
<gnomefreak> go there the debian dir is there
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/debian
<gnomefreak> wgettable
<asac> you should definitly push it somehow
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp$ bzr branch http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/debian
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/debian/
<asac> i would like to branch it so i can integrate changes to mainline
<asac> you can push by ftp as well
<asac> just figure out which url you have to use :)
<gnomefreak> branch needs to be made on LP no?
<gnomefreak> the link i posted is the debian dir you wanted to see
<gnomefreak> not sure of the bzr push should be.
* gnomefreak never really played too deep with bzr (had problems setting up my planet.ubuntu.con blog with bzr that was a while ago
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm what should i name it?
<gnomefreak> i think i figured it out sort of
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk?
<gnomefreak> still getting permission denied
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/firefox-trunk-gnomefreak$  bzr push sftp://gnomefreak@youmortals.com/gnomefreak.youmortals.com/firefox-trunk --create-prefix
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@youmortals.com's password:
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '/gnomefreak.youmortals.com': [Errno 13]  Permission denied
<gnomefreak> and im giving it the right password
<gnomefreak> would it be easier to set one up on LP?
<asac> not easier
<asac> i am not sure whether  sftp://gnomefreak@youmortals.com/gnomefreak.youmortals.com/ exists
<asac> how does directory structure look like on that server?
<asac> try first if you can manually sftp
<asac> e.g.
<asac> sftp gnomefreak@youmortals.com
<asac> if that works
<gnomefreak> i use with ssh "ssh gnomefreak@youmortals.com <enter> than cd gnomefreak.youmortals.com than i have 3 folders i have downloads for apport i have repo top dir. mozilla-testing and i have a Feisty dir with feisty downloads
<asac> so try
<asac> sftp://gnomefreak@youmortals.com/~gnomefreak/firefox-trunk
<asac> and see if it ends up in your home
<asac> e.g. where you end up by just doing ssh
<asac> if that works
<asac> you can insert gnomefreak.youmortals as you like
<gnomefreak> just run that command or use bzr push?
<gnomefreak> with bzr push it says "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/gnomefreak/" without bzr push it says "bash: sftp://gnomefreak@youmortals.com/~gnomefreak/firefox-trunk: No such file or directory"
<gnomefreak> idea
<gnomefreak> hmmmm that failed too
<asac> what bzr version?
<gnomefreak> 0.15-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> Bazaar (bzr) 0.15.0
<gnomefreak> it doesnt give much info on the tutorial fro bzr :(
<gnomefreak> for*
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> bzr push sftp://servername.com/path/to/directory
<gnomefreak> (The destination directory must already exist unless the --create-prefix option is used.)
<gnomefreak> and i tried using the dir from the clone of yours and it failed same way.
<gnomefreak> im gonna go for the night i think. i have some things to attend to. night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-07
<posingaspopular> asac: it's Admiral_Chicago. I think the command you want to run is bughelper -p firefox "MASTER" "This bug is a master report for Firefox"
<posingaspopular> i'm stuck on a Windows system for the weekend, be back on Tuesday to test. hopefully earlier if I get this router going.
<hjmf> asac: I've marked bug 93517 as upstream's https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356007 as our crash shows the same backtrace that the one in upstream's https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374785 which is a dup of the former.
<ubotu> Malone bug 93517 in firefox "MASTER: Firefox Crash [@nsFormFillController::OnTextEntered] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93517
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 374785 in General "crash [@ nsFormFillController::OnTextEntered] " [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] 
<hjmf> just for the record :) ^^
<hjmf> ... upstream bug actually is https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356007
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 356007 in Satchel "Crashes [@ nsFormFillController::OnTextEntered] " [Critical,Resolved: fixed] 
<poningru> asac: ping
<poningru> re: thunderbird
<poningru> so 2.0 rc1 was released yesterday
<poningru> maybe we should reconsider the putting it in feisty thing
<poningru> s/we/mozteam sadly have not done anything to be included in the group :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-08
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 99684 is assigned to you. Maybe a patch caused this?
<ubotu> Malone bug 99684 in firefox "Backspace key not ignored rather than displaying previous url in Firefox 2.0.0.3" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99684
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 49568 is assigned to you for now also. Mark it for KDE* if they need to make the package (if possible or whatever)
<ubotu> Malone bug 49568 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird KDE-integration" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49568
<asac> gnomefreak: thx
<asac> i am doing an "away from computer easter" ... fixing my back, by doing sports and *not* sit ... i will look at things tomorrow in the evening again
<asac> actually what is 99684 about
<asac> bug 99684
<ubotu> Malone bug 99684 in firefox "Backspace key not ignored rather than displaying previous url in Firefox 2.0.0.3" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99684
<asac> have you reproduced?
<gnomefreak> no i didnt hang on i forgot the report.
<asac> hmm
<asac> you have any idea what ubuntu 6.0.1 was?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> i think its just a gone feature
<asac> maybe mozilla dropped it in 1.0 or 1.5 or 2.0
<asac> who knows
<gnomefreak> iirc backspace did what he stated it did before 2.0.0.3 hit backspace and get URL goes back (like hitting the back buttom on browser
<asac> its not important as you can use alt-cursor left to got back
<asac> you mean it did it in 2.0.0.2 ?
<gnomefreak> i think so hold on let me see if i have it in chroot
<asac> i can't see that from report at lesat
<asac> he upgraded straight maybe from fox 1.0.8 to 1.5.11 ... and then to 2.0.0.3
<asac> from that i won't be bothered if the feature is gone
<gnomefreak> checking edgy also
<asac> what i know
<asac> and afaik that feature has always existed
<asac> you can use space to scroll down
<asac> and backspace to scroll up
<asac> on a page
<asac> that feature works
<asac> its scroll up and down like pageup and pagedown
<gnomefreak> in dapper it will go back
<asac> ok but dapper it has 1.5
<asac> so not a problem either
<gnomefreak> using backspace will bring you to prevous page. correct
<gnomefreak> i dont know
<gnomefreak> he didnt test it on edgy only dapper
<gnomefreak> and feisty
<asac> nevermind ... its not a bug unless we know that it works with upstream binaries
<gnomefreak> backspace on trunk doesnt eve scroll up page
<gnomefreak> even
<asac> yeah ... could be
<gnomefreak> but doesnt do it in trunk either
<asac> trunk might be broken :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i guess it was dapper i remeber it on
<gnomefreak> remember*
<gnomefreak> at 3am this moring i was confused on what he meant was main reason i gave it to you. maybe you knew that feature was disabled.
<asac> i had no idea of that feature :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> nevertheless 2.0.0.x is stll pretty unstable
<gnomefreak> i find it fairly stable but i dont do movies and stuff
<asac> i somehow doubt if its really good to ship mozilla products before .6
<asac> yeah
<asac> but even my gf complains about ffox dying without reason ;)
<asac> pretty often
<asac> she doesn't do movies
<asac> ok ... got to go. tomorrow i am again all with you :) ... well at least with 50% of pace.
<gnomefreak> :) hav ea good holiday
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-31
<asac> i wouldn't expect it to be that way.
<fta> me neither
<asac> i think i understand the complain mozilla had in their bzr evaluation: "removes revisions"
<asac> i didn't know about that feature. and i was sure that with low bzr versions it didn't work that way
<asac> i rememberd that i get "diverged" messages back then
<fta> yep, me too
<fta> your patch is a c3 only, did you change your conf ?
<asac> on one hand its bad because it removed top level revisions
<asac> otoh its good  because it helps to deal with diverged branches
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> yeah
<asac> i did do that patch on my dev tree and forgot about the argument
<fta> no quiltrc ?
<asac> dev tree has no quilt
<asac> ist just a mozilla trunk checkout of browser,xulrunner,...
<asac> sorry for the redundant wording
<asac> maybe coding tree would be better name for that ;)
<asac> i am not 100% sure if thats enough anyway ... have to wait for build to finish
<asac> ha ... wrong dir ... stupid me. will test the updated patch now i guess :)
 * asac asleep while this builds ... n8
<asac> fta_: can you please comment about which case was fixed how in the main bug 203538
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203538 in apturl "Don't work with Firefox3 beta4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203538
<asac> ?
<asac> you commented on a duplicate
<asac> carlos: what escaping do you do? just " -> \" ... or anything else?
<carlos> asac: unicode_escape
<asac> carlos: but you don't do unicode_unescape on export?
<asac> or vv
<asac> i guess you do unicode_unescape on import and should do unicode_escape on export, right?
<carlos> asac: no, because the .po files doesn't need it
<carlos> .po files use UTF-8
<asac> ok
<carlos> we will do it when we offer XPI export directly in Launchpad
<asac> carlos: do you do that escaping on .dtds only?
<asac> or also properites?
<carlos> asac: we do it in properties
<carlos> for .dtds is the xml parser which unescapes it for us
<asac> carlos: do you have a small python snippet at hand that transforms the .po to escaped .po?
<asac> carlos: hmm.
<asac> carlos: do you use a SAX parser?
<asac> (just wonder how you parse the ENTITIES)
<carlos> asac: I don't, but Danilo had that in his scripts that he told you about, however he's a bit busy right now, he will take a look to see whether he has that still around
 * carlos checks
<asac> carlos: yes. otherwise i can probably escape shuffle in the bloody C code we have now :)
<carlos> class MozillaDtdConsumer (xmldtd.WFCDTD):
<asac> oh ok
<asac> most likely there doesn
<carlos> from xml.parsers.xmlproc import dtdparser, xmldtd, utils
<asac> 't exist something for the other direction
<Volans> Hi asac, I have a question about the use of Creative Commons icons in firefox addon in order to make a deb package (then GPL). I know that GPL and CC are incompatible, but the principle of having separate folders for icons and code in linux distros can be appliable also to FF extension?
<asac> carlos: but '"' gets a special treatment, right?
<asac> actually i think i only need to escape '"', "&", ";"
<asac> Volans: why do you face that question?
<asac> is there an addon distributed that way or do you wnt to creat a new one?
<Volans> because I have developed a FF extension that use some tango icons, and I would make a deb package for that FF extension
<asac> tango is CC?
<Volans> as I have see in gnome-look yes
<carlos> asac: This is the code we use: https://pastebin.canonical.com/3665/
<Volans> asac this is a password protected link
<asac> yeah
<asac> carlos: OK ill see what i can shake out of this
<asac> Volans: so you wrote the extension?
<carlos> asac: ok
<asac> Volans: if you are the author you can grant permission to use CC artwork
<Volans> Yes is a FF extension that is present also in Mozilla addon site (public section), is specific for the Ubuntu-it community
<asac> Volans: but you need to be the full copyright owner or need permmission of any contributor
<asac> Volans: which CC license is it?
<asac> there are some that are not even free :/
<Volans> I check on the gnome-look site... I don't remeber for sure
<Volans> http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Desktop_Project CC-BY-SA 2.5
 * Volans away for 30 minutes
<Volans> asac: I'm back... then you think that I can use the tango icons for the FF extension in order to make a ubuntu deb package ?
<asac> Volans: you need to grant an exception in your LICENSE file
<asac> please ship a license file in the top level directory
<asac> have you read the firefox3extension wiki page?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> ?
<Volans> No, I read... for the exception where I can see how to write it? I have all the copyright of the code, but not of the tango icons of course...
<asac> sure.
<asac> you add a license.txt in top level directory
<asac> there you state that all the code is licensed GPL v2 (or 3) and later
<asac> then you say
<asac> "as an exception permission is granted to make use of CCXYZ (specify the exact license here) licensed artwork
<asac> below your normal license statement
<asac> then you say: "current artwork is licensed under CC-XYZ" ... bla bla bla.
<asac> you need to name all the files at best
<asac> that are licensed as such
<Volans> ok, I have to request authorization to someone fot this exception?
<asac> Volans: you license your code as you like. so you can grant your code the exception on your own
<Volans> yes, but the icons are not mine...
<asac> unless the CC license forbids distribution with GPL you don't need any authorization
<asac> Volans: i don't htink that CC license forbids distribution with GPL
<asac> its just the other way around
<asac> so you need to explicitly allow CC artwork to be distributed with your GPL code
<asac> otherwise it would be illegal
<asac> to redistribute your bits
<asac> before you go ahead, you need to check if that particular CC license is allowed in ubuntu at all
<asac> my personal opinion is that you should try to use better licensed artwork
<asac> or tell the icon author about the problem (not usable with GPL aka most open-source software)
<asac> and hope that he finall relicenses it
<Volans> ok, but for the ubuntu theme icons how can work this system?
<asac> often those people don't know about the implications ... and are happy to relicense
<asac> i don't understand that question
<Volans> many of the icons (maybe all) are in my /usr/share/icons/Tango of my Ubuntu
<Volans> Ubuntu is realeased as GPL, then there isn't the same problem?
<asac> Volans: it depends in which context those icons are shipped
<asac> if they are just drop in replacements that are distributed independently then its not a problem
<asac> if its the only icon used, then combining with GPL would be a problem
<asac> however ubuntu is not GPL only ... its just that all the tools we are adding are GPL
<Volans> what a complex thing the licences are...
<asac> well ... it peers with law ... if law was simple then we wouldn't need lawyers
<Volans> eheheh
<Volans> I agree!
<asac> open-source licenses are usually doable without lawyer, which means that they are far more simplish then other licensing
<Volans> then after the exception I have to release my extension as "all gpl except a list of files"?
<asac> yes you say: all files are distributed under GPL v2 (or any later), except file1, file2, file3, which is licensed under CC-xXX
<asac> further, general permission is granted to distribute with artwork licensed under CC-xxx
<Volans> ok, I will try to see if is possibile to have these icons gpl, otherwise I apply this exception.
<Volans> thank you very much for the time!
<asac> yes, sorry for the inconvenience
<Volans> and the explanations of the intricate licence problem :D
<asac> Volans: if you want to get it packaged for hardy, hurry
<asac> :)
<asac> we need that submitted till end of this week
<asac> if you need help on packaging, feel free to ask here
<asac> once your code is properly licensed, i can probably find someone to package for you
<Volans> thanks, I have also some italian MOTU, in particular DktrKranz that have helped me to package it
<Volans> he think that for hardy is hard... probably we will apply it for intrepid
<asac> we can get it in for hardy
<asac> if its submitted until next week
<asac> aeh
<asac> end of this week
<asac> Volans: but you should send your motu here for packaging guidelines
<asac> he probabyl doesn't know about the latest and greatest packaging tools we have for extensions ;)
<Volans> ok I tell him, for the change of the licence file no problem, for finding gpl icons I think is too late
<Volans> for hardy
<asac> yes. i think if you grant exception in your license its ok
<asac> Volans: but if you provide me with the prepared license file i can get a good answer from one of the guy who finally would approve it
 * asac doing lunch now
<Volans> ok
<asac> jimmy_: could you test the b3 merge? did i loose any important feature before i go on?
<asac> bye ubotu
<DktrKranz2> asac: hi. Volans informed me there is a chance to have his Firefox extension in Hardy. We already have a "demo package", but we didn't use specific tools to build it, so I guess we are wrong. Are there any references about tools you use to manage extensions?
<asac> DktrKranz2: there is some info in my blog entry i just setup: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/132-firefox-3-extension-package-submission-deadline-reminder.html
<asac> DktrKranz2: after Volans has added an exception to all cc-by-sa 2.5 licensed artwork together with hid GPL extension we can probably distribute it
<asac> s/to all/to allow/
<asac> DktrKranz2: you can look at the extensions already hosted in firefox-extensions bzr
<asac> ouch ... the deadline date was wrong :)
<asac> apr 5
<asac> ;)
<DktrKranz2> asac: great, thanks! I'll have a look at them and adjust package accordingly. Once licensing issues will be over, mind reviewing it briefly? I'm totally new to FF packaging :)
<asac> DktrKranz2: sure
<asac> we need to ack the package anyway
<asac> if you have questions go ahead and ask me fta or jetsaredim
 * jetsaredim hides
<asac> hehe ;)
<DktrKranz2> :D
<asac> great works comes with increased responsibility ;)
<jetsaredim> what did I do now - and to whom?
<jetsaredim> thanks for the reminder about the deadline
<jetsaredim> probably not going to get to it till tomorrow or wed
<asac> jetsaredim: which extensions need improveent?
<asac> or are you planning to add more than already submitted?
<jetsaredim> well
<jetsaredim> I need to re-version a couple of packages
<jetsaredim> cause they have crazy version numbers ending with -ppa1
<jetsaredim> etc
<jetsaredim> and need to fixup a couple of copyright files as you indicated
<asac> ok. thanks
<jetsaredim> still trying to remember why the mozget extension bug is marked as incomplete
<asac> jetsaredim: bug id?
<jetsaredim> bug 196018
<asac> jetsaredim: please exclude the debian/ directory when zipping up.
<asac> if thats done then its confirmed
<asac>  /fix committed
<jetsaredim> lemmie double-check
<jetsaredim> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/mozgest.ubuntu/annotate/jgreenwa%404lom-20080227214222-fruivuu7tfxwbcka?file_id=rules-20080227041249-6uckd8mo559wu2sf-6
<jetsaredim> line 18
<jetsaredim> not sure if its the most concise way of doing it, but it works
<asac> jetsaredim: strange ... why is that bug not visible in the firefox-extensions bug list
<asac> jetsaredim: yes should work ... but better include just those files you want
<asac> but i don't mind
<asac> wierd ... apparently it was hidden because of incomplete
<jetsaredim> i updated it
<asac> yep
<saivann> asac : If you're ready to merge it, my ubufox translation branch is here and I don't receive any more translations since the last 2 days
<saivann> asac : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/ubufox/ubuntu_translations
<asac> saivann: cool
<saivann> asac : There's a good amount of translations :)
<asac> saivann: how many?
<saivann> asac : 15
<asac> looks good from scrolling through log ;)
 * asac hugs saivann  .... well done!
<saivann> asac : :)
<saivann> asac : Thank you!
<asac> saivann: ok merged to main branch
<saivann> asac : Also you can look at this branch which contains the greek locale, I just noticed it, looks OK
<saivann> asac : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alefteris/ubufox/ubufox-greek-locale
<saivann> asac : Great!
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<asac> ok
<asac> looking
<saivann> asac : I will take care to close all the bug reports when ubufox will get updated
<asac> el-GR?
<asac> is that the real language code?
<Volans> ellenic-GRECe
<asac> ok
<Volans> i think yes :)
<Volans> sorry I think so
<asac> saivann: you can also add the the main branch to each bug you see
<asac> ill remember to clos in changelog then
<saivann> asac : Ok, I do it now
<saivann> asac : Bugs all linked, thanks!
<asac> great
<fta> lo
<asac> lo
<fta> i've been flooded of crash+flash bug mails
<fta> asac, we really should do something about that. flash is almost everywhere and it seems worse than in ff2
<asac> fta: how many new crashes today?
<asac> fta: are those nspluginwrapper crashes or regular x86 ones?
<asac> PP
<asac> oops
<fta> someone called pedro rejected about 20 crash bugs in a row
<fta> even b5 is easy to crash with flash
<asac> fta: yes pedro
<asac> most likely crashes with bad backtraces
<asac> fta: you have a bug with a testcsae that crashes?
<jimmy_> asac: i sent email to our QA to test the beta 3 already
<asac> jimmy_: thanks
<jimmy_> asac: how did you build MID browser on hardy using --enable-system-cairo?
<asac> jimmy_: the old one or the new one?
<asac> the old one was not a problem ... the new one needs the right cairo
<jimmy_> asac: on hardy
<asac> jimmy_: well ... i think the new isn't updated yet.
<asac> only in PPA
<asac> i think it was blocked on the system-xulrunner issue for quite some time
<asac> meaning: we should rather hurry.
<asac> :)
<asac> ill see if i can go directly to b5 tomorrow
<jimmy_> asac: so is there a way for us to create a hardy image with the MID browser with the cairo linked correctly now?
<asac> jimmy_: have you tried to build it with that flag?
<jimmy_> i tried building it with that, but i got error with some undefined references in XRenderFindStandardFormat
<jimmy_> i am building it on the Ubuntu 8.04 beta I downloaded
<asac> jimmy_: yes. that means that cairo version doesn't match
<asac> it will work with beta4 and beta5
<asac> maybe even beta3
<asac> not sure about the latter
<jimmy_> so are you saying if we merge to beta4, it would build on hardy?
<asac> yes
<asac> well right now you could build against xulrunner even :)
<asac> of course with some featur regressions
<asac> we build it with --enable-system-cairo
<asac> and i don't see any path
<asac> thats cairo related
<asac> just checked
<jimmy_> so does beta3 build too?
<jimmy_> asac: i am going to test it
<asac> jimmy_: not sure
<asac> i think its broken
<asac> because i built midbrowser merge without system-cairo here
<asac> but might be that i turned that on when doing the start testbuild with beat2
<asac> s/on/off/ :)
<jimmy_> because we need the system-cairo to fix the rendering problems we see on some sites like yahoo.com
<jimmy_> ok, i'll give it a try
<asac> jimmy_: why do you care to fix them right now? i would suggest to test firefox 3 in hardy and if its fixed wait till we merged
<asac> (of course trying beta 3 is worth a shot)
<jimmy_> asac: i don't care, but one of the guys in UMG group is doing a demo presentation and they came out with this list of sites we need to have proper rendering, compared to other mobile browsers available, and we are failing on those sites because we didn't enable system-cairo in the current build
<jimmy_> so Carl and I are trying to create a image for him to install with the fix
<jimmy_> just temporary
<jimmy_> that's why we are trying to build it on hardy
<jimmy_> because i saw that FF 3.0b4 on 8.04 beta works
<jimmy_> and it is build using --enable-system-cairo
<fta> asac, easy, go on youtube, play anything, back, play again, it either crash or freeze
<fta> +s
<asac> fta: nonfree, right?
<fta> yep, but ff2 doesn't do that
<asac> good news is that trunk now calls itself 1.9pre
<asac> i guess we shouldn't move head forward until b5 is uploaded. is that ok?
<jimmy_> asac: which branch on mobiline is the beta3 code-based MIDBrowser?   is it the merge.3.0b3 or beta3?
<jimmy_> ok ,  i see it
<fta> asac, my bot ftbfs for both xul and ff so i'd like to fix that. I don't like 1.9pre at all. it creates 1.9~cvs.
<asac> fta: but this time 1.9~cvs is the right version
<asac> isn't it?
<asac> its before final
<asac> after b
<asac> jimmy_: merge
<asac> jimmy_: the other is the upstream branch?
<fta> well, no, mozclient goes with 1.9pre~cvs, which is bad. I'll fix it
<asac> fta: i cannot reproduce youtbut hangs
<asac> with checkout as of today
<jimmy_> asac: no it is not upstream, something else, but old
<asac> fta: ha ... now i could :)
<asac> fta: just with the sound lib?
<fta> ?
<asac> does this happen also without the sound helper?
<asac> oh its now a depends
<asac> bad
<asac> i don't see the crashes, but no sound either
<asac> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<asac> thats with upstream flash
<fta> i'm using pulseaudio now
<asac> without that i doesn happen
<asac> can be a race or libflashsupport bustage
<asac> fta: can you reproduce with libflashsupport-dbgsym installed?
<fta> Bug 209888
<asac> i am not completely happy with how the pref locking works now
<asac> its fine for xul apps ... but it applies to epiphany as well for example
 * asac off for a while
<Jazzva> Hey asac, I've prepared the updated package for mozilla-imagezoom... I'll try to package the source, instead of xpi file (I'm having some problems with package building, without the build script). I'll open a new bugreport once the package is ready...
<asac> Jazzva: which build script?
<asac> why is it bad to use that?
<Jazzva> asac: The problem is there is no build script in the package :). And I thought it's bad to package the xpi file and that we should use it as last resort... Is it bad? :)
<fta> could someone do dom-inspector ? it's obsolete in xul and i'd like to drop it from there. It's needed for prism
<asac> fta: why does prism need dom-inspector?
<asac> (more than firefox i mean)
<asac> fta:  where is the dom-inspector source hosted now?
<fta> i don't remember, it doesn't start without it
<fta> it's on amo
<asac> is that still the case with latest?
<asac> fta: where is the source :)
<fta> prism is not the latest, still the same old snapshot
<fta> i'm stuck with those nonfree icons
<asac> fta: how about latest? does it start without dom-inspector?
<fta> donno
<[reed]> nonfree icons?
<fta> google icons in the webapps
<fta> inside the .webapp files
<asac> fta: see hopw that would be a reason to get an exception?
<[reed]> ah, mm
<asac> ;)
<fta> I've filed a request to google long ago, no answer
<fta> asac, ?? get an exception for what ?
<[reed]> ff
<fta> ?
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> :p
<fta> i've created a project called prism-webapps to host all webapps, including those previously in the prism package that are now dropped upstream, but without icons, it's not worth it
<fta> favicons are good for windows icons (small) but not for desktop/menu icons
<asac> fta: hmm
<fta> I don't see how it's manageable to ask google, twitter, bbc, whatever for redistribution rights, it will take a lifetime
<fta> but i'm open to suggestions
<asac> what is twitter?
<[reed]> is it possible to ship with no icons and then populate the icons through favicon requests?
<[reed]> lol!
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> asac: you don't know what twitter is? ;)
<[reed]> http://twitter.com/
<fta> asac, seems miro.head now supports xul1.9
<fta> i haven't updated my package in a while, the full xul1.9 patch is rejected
<fta> mozilla bug 425077
<fta> ubuntu is dead ?
<fta> "Migrate mail/components to frozen linkage for non-static linux builds "
<fta> one step closer to xul-sdk for tb3
<fta> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=105   lol
<asac> fta: miro works for me without patch
<asac> at least 1.2
<fta> 1.2 ? hardy has 1.1.2
<asac> yes, but you are talking about head :)
<asac> just wanted to point out that 1.2 branch works out-of-box
<Jazzva> asac: Microblogging service... Got sort of addicted to it few months ago... It's cool, once you build a network... Before that it might seem pointless...
<fta> asac, that was what I meant with miro.head
<asac> 1.2 branch?
<asac> thought you mean trunk
<fta> trunk
<fta> head
<fta> whatever
<asac> yeah ... i have no idea about that :) ... better go for 1.2 branch which appears to be the place where current development happens
<asac> (as well)
<asac> i just wondered if trunk might be fixed for xul as well
<asac> 519 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<asac> Need to get 917MB of archives.
<asac> that happens if you don't upgrade hardy for a week or two :)
<Jazzva> mozilla-devscripts is unable to build from source if no build script is provided, right?
<asac> Jazzva: not sure what you mean?
<asac> you can create the .xpi either by running a script, or you could hook in your own rule targets
<Jazzva> asac: Well, it tries to unzip some file... I'll check the xpi.mk to see what it does... But can it just package everything, except debian?
<Jazzva> Oh... Then I'll edit the debian/rules, since there is no build script in the source... It should be just zipped...
<fta> miro is still slow as hell: TIMING   Database load slow: 26.032
<asac> Jazzva: the build script can also just zip :)
<asac> as long as you only create the .xpi as garbage it will even automatically clean that up on clean
<asac> Jazzva: so you could just copy the current lines from rules to a build.sh or something
<Jazzva> cool... So, I should provide my build-xpi rule?
<asac> let me look
<Jazzva> Shouldn't I copy it in debian/rules? Isn't it bad to edit files outside debian/?
<asac> Jazzva: you can provide build/BINARY_PACKAGE_NAME:: rule
<asac> e.g. build/ubufox::
<asac>     zip -r ubufox.xpi SOMETHING
<asac> and clean::
<asac> to clean up your mess
<asac> the default clean:: already removes the .xpi and the build files in debian/PACKAGENAME
<Jazzva> I think I'll produce only xpi, so I won't need clean rule :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> take care that the .xpi must be in top level directory to make xpi.mk automatically pick it up
<Jazzva> right...
<Jazzva> And will the build rule be called automatically?
<Jazzva> I haven't worked alot with cdbs, so I don't know...
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the cdbs hook
<asac> its called for each binary package
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll play a bit :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-01
<Jazzva> Well, the package is fine now... Image zoom is compatible with FF3, but there seems to be bug in it. When it's installed then on right-click on an image it displaces the context menu a bit to the left and up. I would like if someone could check this tool: http://jzv.ath.cx/mozilla-imagezoom.deb ... Thanks
<Jazzva> asac, I don't think it's really a big bug, so I think this could be uploaded... What do you think?
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741222
<asac> fta: no idea :)
<asac> Jazzva: is that a regression over ffox 2?
<asac> doesn't look too bad
<asac> Jazzva: i think i'd be fine to have
<Jazzva> dunno... I haven't tested it with FF2. I'd need to install it first, so I'll test it tomorrow, 'cause I'm going to sleep asap... Anyone with FF2 who could test it now :)? Anyway, I'll create the branches now, and we can file a bugreport later, upstream I suppose...
<asac> yes
<asac> or fix it after initial upload
<asac> Jazzva: please push branch asap :)
<asac> thanks!
<Jazzva> asac: no problem :)... Pushed, bug 209990. I'll subscribe mozillateam now
<Jazzva> Hmm... no ubotu
<Jazzva> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagezoom/+bug/209990
<Jazzva> BTW, should i also provide the diff against the version in the repository, or are the branches enough?
<asac> Jazzva: as its probably simplish you don't need the diff
<Jazzva> Ok... Well, I'm off... Have a good night :)...
<cwong1> asac: ping
<fta2> asac, http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2008/04/01/bzr-loom/
<fta2> could be useful for your 1.5 branch
<asac> yeah
<asac> can i do that post-hume?
<asac> or i loomify needed before i start :)
<asac> i have the feeling that this midbrowser merge will fail ;)
<fta2> it seems you can loomify an existing branch
<asac> oh cool
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-loom-devs/bzr-loom/trunk/annotate/head:/HOWTO
<asac> i tried the rebase plugin
<asac> but that was painful
<asac> with the huge mozilla branch
<fta2> mozilla bug 423060
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423060 in RSS Discovery and Preview "Feed Handling in Google/Yahoo/Bloglines broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423060
<fta2> I'd like to ship this fix in b5, it's annoying
<asac> fta2: do you remember when the preference application dialog became empty
<fta2> no
<asac> iirc, that was crowded with appliations from gnome registry once
<fta2> yes
<asac> can you remember that too or is that a false imaginatio?
<asac> ah good
<asac> i think that should be fixed for sure.
<asac> damn ... would i only know something ;)
<fta2> ?
<fta2> http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=149624
<fta2> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/announcing-project-virgle.html
<asac> nuclear still in beta :)
<asac> i knew it ... midbrowser merge is broken :(
<fta2> ?
<asac> beta 3 -> beta 5 upgrade
<asac> i am currently doing this dirt work
<asac> of course i was dumb and didn't do a debug build
<asac> so now rebuilding :(
<asac> fta2: can we figure what the expected behaviour for this firefox.cfg thing is? do we need an application greprefs folder?
<asac> (if thats possible at all)
<fta2> I would says it should be per app but as only 1 file is allowed, it doesn't matter to have only 1 dir
<fta2> says
<asac> jimmy___: b5 merge is now available
<asac> jimmy___: on its own branch again
<asac> fta2: yes. per app is important. but it shouldn't be possible for users to overload the general.config.filename setting
<asac> so we need something similar to greprefs per-app i guess
<asac> ok out for lunch
<asac> cwong1: b5 in repo ^^^
<asac> cwong1: now lets clean things up quick and merge to master ... then build packages out of it so i can upload to hardy
<asac> preferably with system-xul
<fta2> mozilla bug 424489
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 424489 in General "Change name of Firefox 3 M13 to "Firefox 3 Beta 5" for official branding (for beta build tagging only)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424489
<asac> yeah
<fta2> asac, there's a LP bug asking us to revert that, should we ?
<asac> why?
<asac> i am not out for lkunch ;)
<asac> be back in 20min
<fta2> bug 206275
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206275 in firefox-3.0 "Remove program version from titlebar" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206275
<fta2> oh, gnomefreak killed it
<asac> that was quick ;)
<asac> gnomefreak?
<asac> is the version in the .desktop file?
<asac> fta2: ?
<asac> bug 185622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622
<fta2> no
<asac> ok.
<asac> thats ok then
<asac> i doubt that it would be just to just call our build "final" :)
<asac> i think we should fix the bug above ... and the bloody gnome registry
<asac> that would give our browser a new level of expertise ;)
<fta2> whas it ok in b4 ?
<fta2> was
<fta2> dman
<asac> no ... its definitly not ok in b4
<fta2> grr
<asac> i am not sure about b3
<asac> but it worked at some poing :(
<asac> thats what i ment by saying "woudl i only know something" :)
<asac> i have the feeling that this has something to do with the gio transition
<asac> most likely gnomevfs is just seriously broken
<fta2> maybe ask seb128
<asac> i ask him right now :)
<asac> well ... he said that its still used a lot
<asac> fta2: do we build gnome-vfs explicitly?
<asac> i would expect a gnome.*xpt file in components/
<asac> but i don't see any
<asac> jimmy___: cwong1: b5 builds fine with current system cairo
<asac> except that we crash while shutting down
<asac> but thats only in debug builds i guess
<asac> fta2: midbrowser-bin: /build/buildd/cairo-1.5.14/src/cairo-hash.c:199: _cairo_hash_table_destroy: Assertion `hash_table->live_entries == 0' failed.
<asac> thats only in debug builds? (when using system-cairo)?
<asac> fta2: which icons do we need permission for to make prism nice?
<asac> fta2: i heard somewhere that you can use gmail in prism while being offline
<asac> fta2: do we need another extension for that to happen?
<fta2> yes, an extension from google, i don't remember the name
<fta2> Google Gears
<fta2> it's open source so we can package it
<asac> hmm
<fta2> asac,  "which icons do we need permission for to make prism nice?" => all those used for webapps
<asac> can you give me a complete list?
<asac> at best by mail ;)
<asac> so i can forward that
<fta2> apt-cache search prism-
<fta2> +gmaps
<asac> would be nice to have the list of urls pointing to it
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080324204534-1z7zj2mjjcniw58h?file_id=rules-20070927170613-rud1gn2vws5bsh1t-5
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism/annotate/head:/debian/rules
<asac> ok
<asac> so which images are used exactly? where have they been downloaded from?
<fta2> so far, i extract the icons from the .webapps but they are blurry on the dekstop
<fta2> and in the menu
<asac> hmm
<asac> but those have been removed from upstream right?
<asac> what do they ship now?
<fta2> oh, the webapps are still in trunk
<fta2> inspector too
<fta2> i'd check the true 0.9
<fta2> 'll
<fta2> [reed], do you know if there's a "source" package for prism 0.9 ? I see only binary packages there: http://people.mozilla.com/~mfinkle/prism/
<fta2> asac, the binary package does not ship any webapps, so no icon
<fta2> http://svn.mozilla.org/projects/webrunner/trunk/install/profiles/
<asac> ok
<asac> i think we have to wait for hardy
<asac> i will ask our bizdev folks to get the permission for that
<asac> they have contacts to google
<fta2> well, as it's still in trunk, i can just do a new snapshot under the same conditions
<fta2> I thought it had been removed
<fta2> for intrepid, i'd like to split the webapps from the core so icons will be needed
<asac> fta2: yes. maybe we can extend gnome to load menu icons like favicons
<asac> :)
<asac> that would solve this
<asac> e.g. just specify the url and a fallback icon
<asac> once the user gets online for the first time he will get the good icons
<asac> (downloaded by himself - so no licensing issue)
<fta2> favicons are lowres
<fta2> prism 0.9 already support that for window icons
<fta2> +s
<asac> fta2: can you set mozillateam as driver and bug contact on https://edge.launchpad.net/mozilla-devscripts/ ?
<asac> cwong1: i cannot find any info how to clone moblin branches without ssh access?
<fta2> asac, ok for the driver but I can't for the bug contact as i'm not admin of mozillateam
<asac> oh ... let me see
<fta2> i have prism 0.9+svn20080326r11579-0ubuntu1 ready
<asac> i cannot configure anything on mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> hmm
<asac> but i guess i am blind - again.
<asac> ahj maybe on the bug page
<asac> hmm nothing
<fta2> try again
<asac> oh i see more now
<asac> done
<fta2> i've set mt as maintainer
<asac> i don't understand why the team that wants to be bug contact needs to be the maintainer to set it
<asac> i guess thats a bug in LP
<asac> either you should have been able to do it
<asac> or a mozillateam admin
<asac> but well
<asac> now it works
<fta2> would be easier to put me admin ;)
<asac> fta2: looks like i can't
<asac> the UI allows me to remove administrator rights from anyone, but don't provide the UI to enable administrators
<asac> maybe only john can do that?
<cwong1> asac: sorry for late response..got your message and thanks for merging the B5 code.  I will pull it down to do a test build.
<asac> cwong1: are the next steps ok?
<asac> cwong1: what did you ping me bout yesterady?
<asac> merge or something else?
<cwong1> It was the merge..
<asac> cwong1: try the xulrunner build ... after installing the build deps it takes just 3 minutes ;) or so
<asac> to build
<asac> :)
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> Did you have probelm cloning the repo.?
<asac> cwong1: didn't clone today
<asac> cwong1: ah
<asac> no already solved
<cwong1> ok
<asac> but you should really document the read-only clone url more obvious
<cwong1> ok
<asac> its not documented at all ... most likely not a good way to attract 3rd party contributors
<asac> cwong1: often the git url its documented on the branch overwview page
<asac> e.g. below description or something
<cwong1> asac: We will add some doc to it...
<cwong1> I will do a build and send to our QA for testing
<asac> yeah. but having the urls directly on the webgit pages would be handy ;)
<asac> cwong1: thanks
<asac> cwong1: and if possible send me the xul gconf patch (if jimmy didn't do that last time)
 * asac out for a few hours
<cwong1> I will have jimmy do that and send to you
<cwong1> catch you later
<]reed[> fta_: <plasticmillion> reed: http://svn.mozilla.org/projects/webrunner/trunk
<fta> [reed], yes, that's what i've been using but it's a snapshot. a source tarball released as the same time as the binaries would be nice.
<fta> asac, bug 210155 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210155 in xulrunner "[xulrunner, iceape] [DSA-1532-1, DSA-1534-1] several vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210155
<[reed]> [12:37:38PM] <mfinkle> the linux.tar.bz2 is close, it just has xulrunner in it too
<[reed]> [12:37:49PM] <plasticmillion> mfinkle: are you tagging the releases in SVN?
<[reed]> [12:37:51PM] <mfinkle> remove one folder and you're done
<[reed]> [12:38:08PM] <mfinkle> plasticmillion: I am not - I wasn't until we hit 1.0
<[reed]> [12:39:02PM] <plasticmillion> well that'll be soon, hopefully :-)
<[reed]> [12:39:05PM] <plasticmillion> so not a big deal
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> btw, the build system in svn seems incomplete as it depends on the one in xul/ff to generate the makefiles and do the substs
<asac> cwong1: any results?
<cwong1> asac: I was able to build it on hardy and it seems to work ok. I did see couple of problems so far:
<asac> fta: can you nominate that security bug for the products and releases?
<asac> cwong1: regressions?
<fta> asac, ??
<cwong1> asac: 1)  When I go to yahoo.com and hit the signin button it couldn't go to the sign in page.
<cwong1> asac: 2) the back and forward buttons are not there
<asac> fta: you can "nominate for release" ... and can select the releases that are affected (like dapper, edgy, gutsy)
<asac> cwong1: back and forward is there for me
<fta> asac, i haven't looked further. I'm quite surprised to see xul and seamonkey mentioned while i've just upgraded them.
<asac> cwong1: and i get to sign in page
<cwong1> asac: hmmmm
<cwong1> asac: let me try again by removing my .mozilla directory
<asac> cwong1: for both cases: system-xul and in-source xul
<asac> works well for me
<asac> fta: its not about hardy
<fta> oh
<asac> fta: thats why we should document the releases affected by "nominating for release"
<asac> and can mark hardy as "fix released"
<asac> cwong1: did you build with system-xul?
<asac> cwong1: is your hardy up-to-date?
<asac> though i can't see why you won't see the back and forward button
<asac> maybe the icons are missing in your gnome theme?
<cwong1> asac: I build with system-xul and downloaded your xulrunner beta packages
<asac> cwong1: yes ... and you need the libnssX packages as well
<asac> cwong1: so all is now at b5~rc2, right?
<asac> libnss3* libnspr4* xulrunner-1.9, xulrunner-1.9-dev
<cwong1> asac: yes
<asac> ok that should work
<asac> did you use my .mozconfig?
<cwong1> asac: I will double check and I did use your .mozconfig
<cwong1> asac: are those packages available for gutsy?
<asac> cwong1: no.
<asac> cwong1: will take a bit longer, but usually someone provides them through -backports
<cwong1> asac: so I can't build midbrowser (beta5) on gutsy, right?
<asac> cwong1: you can
<asac> but not with system-cairo
<asac> not with system-nss/nspr
<asac> cwong1: but we should really look forward and use hardy imo
<asac> at least during development
<cwong1> so I will have the rendering issues in some of the webpages...
<asac> otherwise we fight fires that are not really driving things forward ;)
<cwong1> I agree but I have some internal milestones to meet
<cwong1> like our internal beta4 which is schedule to release next week.....sigh...
<cwong1> and its gutsy based..
<asac> cwong1: i know, i just hope that those are worth regularaly fixing things instead of driving them ;)
<asac> and i feel with you
<asac> cwong1: no the rendering should be fine
<asac> but why are you guys really care for rendering issues if you know that they will be fixed automatically?
<asac> anyway. give it a try
<cwong1> the UMG group cares and they are doing a demo in the one of the event coming up shortly
<asac> ah
<cwong1> I will give it a try and do some more testing and let you know
<cwong1> thanks for  your help
<fta> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=188
<asac> cwong1: np. just get me the gconf patch and QA feedback
<asac> ;)
<asac> so i can drive this forward in hardy
<cwong1> Will do.. Jimmy is going to get the gconf patch today and will send to you
<asac> fta: yeah i had that on the gnome announce lis
<asac> t
<asac> fta: i did that now in bug 210155
<fta> oops, sorry, i was on prism
<asac> retitled  bug 210155
<asac> bug 210155
<asac> wake up
<asac> np
<asac> are there other packages affected?
<asac> hmm
<asac> thunderbird has outstanding issues, but is not yet released
<asac> bug 210155
<asac> i think its dead ;)
<armin76> mozilla bug 210155
<asac> ubotu suffers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suffers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Volans> Hi asac, today I have changed my icons with that of gnome-icon-theme that is GPL, then I will try to make a pure GPL extension
<asac> Volans: that is great news.
<Volans> I have only some little dubt on some icons and on one file
<Volans> the file is the install.js, that is not mine, I have used one founded when I have created the extension one year ago
<Volans> and I don't know the license...
<asac> Volans: install.js is for seamonkey, right? we don't need that for firefox
<asac> Volans: maybe you can just copy an example from the mozilla dev net?
<Volans> In the past I have tried to adapt the extension also for SeaMonkey but it never worked... and after I never found the time to check again this compatibility
<Volans> then if you are sure that is not necessary for firefox I can delete it
<Volans> :)
<asac> Volans: install.rdf should be enough. you can easily test, but excluding it from the .xpi and installing
<asac> in fact install.js is not supported in gecko 1.9 anymore
<Volans> yes of course :D
<Volans> ok thanks, very good news!
<asac> hehe ;)
<Volans> last thing are some icons that I can substitute, the *ubuntu logos and some icons form LP
<Volans> but is not clear if I can use it or not
<asac> Volans: are you using stock icons?
<asac> (e.g. gnome stock icons)
<Volans> no
<Volans> why?
<asac> didn't you say that they are in a ubuntu theme?
<Volans> maybe due to my bad english I'm not explained well... let me retry :)
<Volans> until yesterday I used the tango icons for quite all icons and a little number of external icons (*ubuntu logos and launchpad icons)
<Volans> today I have changed all the possibile icons to the ones of gnome theme, then GPL and without problems, but the extenal icon problem still remain
<Volans> for clarification I use the icons of the size of 16x16px like a favicon near the links that are in my extension that is a menu, like ubuntuforums menu extension
<asac> [reed]: do you know a NSPR_DEBUG module that will give parser errors (e.g. for locale .dtd files)
<jimmy___> asac: ping
<asac> jimmy___: i just talked a second ago ... no need to ping ;)
<asac> jimmy___: found the mail about b5 ;)?
<jimmy___> asac: carl asked me to provide you the diff for the gconf patch? what exactly do you need? i see the gconf already merged into b5
<jimmy___> yeah i saw the email, and i am testing it now
<asac> jimmy___: i need the patch ;) .. .so i can move it to ubuntu xulrunner
<asac> the complete toolkit patch i guess, but without the default preference flip
<jimmy___> asac: i thought you did the the toolkit patch
<Volans> asac: you think that I can use those icons? for example one is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/@@/bug-unknown for a link to LP bugs for ubuntu, ecc...
<asac> jimmy___: yeah, but i don't have it in patch form anymore
<jimmy___> asac: we never did have a patch, because we checked them into the repository, we never created a patch for it
<asac> yeah :/ but now we need it
<asac> let me look in the mail
<jimmy___> so what would be an easy way to do this? diff our master branch against the original source, and take out anything not-related to gconf?
<asac> jimmy___: i cannot find your mail right now
<asac> jimmy___: yes, just diff the merge 0.5 branch (if gconf still work) against UPSTREAM.3.x for the files affected
<asac> if there is no overlap then that should be easy
<asac> like git diff UPSTREAM.3.x merge.3.0b5 FILES
<jimmy___> but that would include all the diffs we made as well besides gconf
<asac> not if you only name the files that were touched
<asac> if there is overlap one need to strip manually
<asac> but i hope that overlap is rare
<jimmy___> ok
<cwong1> asac: quick question
<cwong1> asac: I update my hardy build enivornment and try to do a build built ran into a compilation error in jsxml.c. I got bunch of underfined reference to "PR_Lock" and "PR_Unlock".  Is it because I have an old nspr lbirary in my system?
<asac> cwong1: yes, upgrade against the archive i send you
<asac> those will be in hardy tomorrow or so
<asac> those or similar ;)
<jimmy___> asac: how do you use git-diff to compare files multiple files, i am not git-master
<asac> jimmy___: like what i pasted about
<asac> above
<asac> git diff UPSTREAM.3.x merge.3.0b5 FILE1 FILE2 ...
<asac> does that work?
<asac> (use the proper branch name for merge)
<asac> \o/ this translation thing works ... somewhat ;)
<asac> Volans: where did you take your icons from. do you have an example?
<asac> path in ubuntu
<Volans> asac: yes I have send you the link in query some minutes ago
<asac> Volans: if you are using icons that are in the gnome themes you can use stock icons
<asac> that will automatically bring you the themed icons
<asac> Volans: no ... i am interested in the origin path
<Volans> actually the icons are included in the xpi
<asac> Volans: yes i know
<asac> just tell me an example path :)
<asac> Volans: otherwise i don't mind
<asac> Volans: you can ship the extension now as discussed (with the exception)
<asac> later we can clean this up
<asac> (once i have more time)
<Volans> I'm not sure to understand what you want
<Volans> from the css file, for example a path is list-style-image: url("chrome://ubuntuit/skin/icons/ubuntu.png");
<asac> Volans: yes. but where did you copy it from  :)?
<asac> the path on the ubuntu disk i want to know :)
<asac> where you initially took it ;)
<Volans> eheheh sincerly I don't remember... but some icons I have tooked directly from sites, like the LP ones
<asac> yeah ok
<Volans> why this strange question... there is a difference tooking from my system or from web?
<asac> Volans:
<asac> #zoom-reduce-button { list-style-image: url("moz-icon://stock/gtk-zoom-out?size=dialog");
<asac> }
<asac> thats possible in your css
<asac> you just need to know how its named on your disk :)
<asac> at least we could try that
<Volans> ok, but this is true only for themeicons, not the ones tooked from sites, true?
<asac> Volans: yes, but maybe you can find them in the theme?
<Volans> I can find substituite, but near a link to Ubuntu Bugs in Launchpad will be great to have the LP "original" icon
<Volans> but if this can't be done in GPL, I can substitute them with other icons
<asac> ah ... now i see
<asac> i have no answer for the ubuntu icons yet.
<Volans> in the link I have sended to you in query you can see a screenshot of a submenu of the extension
<Volans> with "utils" link to ubuntu community
<asac> most likely replacing them is the right thing to do
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-02
<Volans> I have read the LP legal page, is quite misterious... :)
<Volans> "Before you use this content in some way please take care to ensure that you have the relevant rights and permissions from the copyright holder.   "
<asac> Volans: i am sure we can get that permission
<asac> point is that its hairy from the overall licensing POV
<asac> imo making it themable is the appropriate way to do that.
<Volans> then using some theme icon that can be similat to those I have used?
<asac> Volans: imo we should not tackle the licensing issue now, but take some time for that
<asac> the way you did the copyright file was just right for a short term thing
<asac> you can also say that the ubuntu logo has special copyrights
<asac> that should be fine imo
<asac> if its for you of course
<jimmy___> asac: so you want me to diff everything excluding the /extensions/pref directory that included the gconf changes, right?
<asac> after this is packaged and uplaoded, we should evaluate the options
<asac> jimmy___: not sure ... i just want the default preference patch not to be in xulrunner-1.9
<asac> (so its not enabled by default for all other xulrunner apps)
<asac> i think it was just a one line patch
<Volans> ok asac, I try to find a solution for now and a better solution for the next version
<asac> Volans: good. can't we keep the icons like before with the copyright you suggested?
<Volans> I was sure of the CC license for tango icons that I have substituted... for the LP or Ubuntu icons I'm not sure of the relative license, but a ubuntu logo is also in the gnome theme icon that is GPL ( /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/places/start-here.png  )
<jimmy___> asac: i am still confused,  you want a gconf patch for the UPSTREAM.3.x branch, but it is not enabled in the xulrunner?
<asac> jimmy___: the patch consists of lots of code, and a preference that enables the system proxy stuff
<asac> i want the code in the patch, but not the preference flip
<asac> i can also striip that out ... if its just that hunk that is too much :)
<asac> jimmy___: you see that pref?
<jimmy___> asac: what patch are you talking about? the original gconf patch for the 2.0.0.x source?
<asac> jimmy___: i am talking about the patch we currently carry
<asac> e.g. UPSTREAM3.x vs. merge3.x
<asac> but just the gconf parts :)
<jimmy___> ok
<jimmy___> but where is the pref flip? i thought it is enabled by default
<asac> jimmy___: no idea :) ... we will see. just get all the gconf bits together. if there is no such flip its ok as well
<asac> by afaik its a preference we switched somewhere
<asac> but maybe thats in the midbrowser hierarchy
<jimmy___> asac: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commit;h=1af2c210c6c278234e5a9704d52111005a025c39
<jimmy___> this is the gconf patch
<jimmy___> http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commit;h=ee1c1f2f3f065709af08cb02555c1f2f05d8cdd6
<jimmy___> that's all the files we've changed
<asac> jimmy___: yeah so maybe diff the files involved there
<jimmy___> ok, i'll just diff those files then
<asac> jimmy___: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=blobdiff;f=modules/libpref/src/init/all.js;h=dbd2dc439f0bd6bb913641783803f37358c04469;hp=e86cc411e4ce4b2914fe68a345c72958df01e214;hb=ba7a782c2b71e565df7372eca6ae968e03f755e9;hpb=5def8c0ff75f49fe119ea4c021193307ca242c63
<asac> thats the flip i ment
<asac> it landed in http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commit;h=ba7a782c2b71e565df7372eca6ae968e03f755e9
<asac> which probably got then carried over until today
<asac> maybe see what diffing the files in that commit (if not yet in the other commits) yield now
<jimmy___> yeah, that was the original patch we did for 2.0.0.6
<asac> right ... and since we merged, we might still have those bits i guess
<asac> so include those files in the diff
<asac> and we hopefully have everything
<jimmy___> ok
<cwong1> asac: I can't seems to connect to any secure sites https:// with my beta5 build.  Got any idea?
<jimmy___> asac: how do I send the patch file to u?
<cwong1> jimmy___: email to him
<asac> cwong1: libnss properly upgraded? i can visit launchpad
<asac> cwong1: works for both: system-xul + in-source xul build
<asac> cwong1: i can also login in gmail (which uses https as well for login i guess)
<cwong1> asac: I just downloaded the firefox  3.0 from the ppa and I have the same issue
<asac> cwong1: don't download ... add to sources.list and dist-upgrade
<asac> likely that you forgot something
<asac> cwong1: thats most likely a libnss thats too old
<cwong1> asac: I updated the sources.list and did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<asac> you need libnss3-1d libnss3-0d and libnss3-dev
<asac> which versions do you have for the ones above?
<asac> 0d is not required
<cwong1> I did dpkg -l libnss3 and <version> is none
<asac> dpkg -l libnss3\*
<asac> should give you all
<cwong1> I see the following:
<cwong1> un  libnss3        <none>         (no description available)
<cwong1> un  libnss3-0d     <none>         (no description available)
<cwong1> ii  libnss3-1d     3.12.0~cvs2008 Network Security Service libraries
<cwong1> ii  libnss3-dev    3.12.0~cvs2008 Development files for the Network Security S
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l libnss3\*
<asac> gives you more context
<asac> but i guess that looks right
<asac> cwong1: did you build with or without system-xul?
<cwong1> asac: I use --with-libxul-sdk
<cwong1> that should do it right?
<asac> for mit works with xulrunner-1.9 1.9~b5~rc2*
<asac> and with the .mozconfig i sent you
<asac> cwong1: do you have more than one version of xulrunner in /usr/lib/ ?
<asac> but i doubt that thats it
<cwong1> yes I have multiple libxul in my directory
<asac> libxul?
<asac> what does ls -d /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9* give ?
<cwong1> and I use ac_add_options --with-libxul-sdk=$(ls -d /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9*)
<asac> yeah
<asac> is that un-ambigious?
<cwong1> it return /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5
<asac> ok
<asac> what do you have in /etc/gre.d ?
<asac> cwong1: actually, maybe fire it up with strace -f -eopen ./midbrowser and see if the right xulrunner is really used
<cwong1> it has 1.9b4.system.conf  1.9b5.system.conf  libxul0d.conf  xulrunner.conf
<cwong1> how can I tell if I am using the right xulrunner?
<cwong1> from the strace I mean?
<cwong1> s/mean/meant/
<asac> hmm apparently it copies the xulrunner files to dist ... so you can't
<asac> what a shame
<asac> but that means that it should pick up the right one
<asac> cwong1: what happens if you try to go to launchpad.net ?
<cwong1> just 1 sec
<asac> https://www.launchpad.net/
<cwong1> it sits there and try to connect to it just like any other https sites
<cwong1> it will timeout eventually
<asac> how sure are you that you are not struck by any firewall bug :) ?
<cwong1> that is the next thing I am going to try
<asac> try that first ;)
<cwong1> ok  chat with you later
<asac> i mean if even firefox-3 from that archive is broken its likely a network setup
<asac> thing
<cwong1> I need to do it from home to get a direct connection to internet..  :)
<asac> strange
<asac> but i see ;)
<cwong1> big company....paranoid..:(
<asac> hehe
<jimmy___> asac: i emailed u the patch already
<asac> phoenix24: hi
<asac> phoenix24: did you see my comments/changes i did to the extension i uploaded?
<phoenix24> Hi asac
<phoenix24> Yes, I did see.. I was all fine with the changes, so did not reply.
<phoenix24> I think I should have.
<asac> phoenix24: no thats fine. http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/132-firefox-3-extension-package-submission-deadline-reminder.html
<asac> phoenix24: just wanted to ensure that you read what i suggested
<asac> as i am particular bad in followin gup on bug mail for times :)
<phoenix24> ok!
<[reed]> asac:
<[reed]> [09:02:52PM] <EruditeHermit> hi, I noticed you checked in a fix to a DPI problem, bug 394103, that seems to revert everything to 96dpi. This is causing everything to be tiny on my 147DPI 1920x1200 screen. As a compromise for those who the DPI setting makes everything too big and people who have high DPI screens, there should be an option to set the default zoom level before any site specific zoom level. This would stop people from ha
<[reed]> ving to change the zoom level all the time for
<[reed]> [09:03:38PM] <EruditeHermit> thanks for looking into this issue, you can contact me at rohitpid@gmail.com
<asac> [reed]: the font dpi can be overwritten from outside iirc
<[reed]> can you e-mail him?
<asac> who is he?
<asac> hmm, maybe i should comment on bug?
<[reed]> never heard of the guy
<[reed]> ;)
<[reed]> he just msg'd me on IRC
<[reed]> out of the blue
<asac> [reed]: ... he should then follow up on the bug ;)
<[reed]> well, can you comment in the bug, at least?
<[reed]> :)
<asac> yeah ... but only because location search is so easy nowadays :)
<asac> no need to remember bugid
<asac> [reed]: ok i commented a rather cryptic text
<[reed]> thanks
<asac> it doesn't answer his questin explicitly ... but if he reads carefully he might figure out
<[reed]> how nice of you
<[reed]> :p
<asac> [reed]: i had a hard time debugging why a generated langpack made firefox choke here
<asac> [reed]: do you have any idea how to get more detailed info to the console about parser issues (like undefined entittes)
<asac> ?
<asac> console aka gnome terminal
<[reed]> not off the top of my head, no... maybe #developers or #extdev on moznet?
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> carlos: we have a bug for accesskeys: the msgid for accesskey-accept reads "accesskey-accept" (instead of "O")
<asac> but maybe thats already fixed?
<asac> afaik we don't special treat accesskeys anymore
<carlos> asac: which files are you using now?
<asac> carlos: look in xulrunner-de.po
<carlos> the ones I sent you last week?
<asac> carlos: hmm ... the one you gave me last week i think
<carlos> I gave you a tarball link for firefox and xulrunner
<asac> yes i think that should be them
<carlos> is it coming from there or the German file I prepare in my laptop?
<asac> carlos: i am 95% sure that its from the tarballs
<asac> i have a rather complete translation set here
<carlos> hmm, then no, it's not fixed, because I didn't change the code
<carlos> but I don't know how that would happen
<asac> e.g. xulrunner-de, xulrunner-xy and so on
<carlos> so I think is not from hte tarball :-P
<carlos> ;-)
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/global/dialog.properties:5(accesskey-accept)
<asac> msgid "accesskey-accept"
<asac> msgstr ""
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, there is a case when it may happen
<carlos> that's different in the way we handle that in the old code
<asac> carlos:   * remove alternative for xulrunner-addons in prerm as well
<asac>     - update debian/mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm
<asac> ups
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6355/
<asac> thats the one
<carlos> when for some reason we don't find the 'translation' used by the en-US
<asac> the files i have for xulrunner
<jtv> asac: can we borrow carlos for a bit?
<asac> jtv: sure
<jtv> asac: thanks :)
<asac> if you give him back ;)
<jtv> later!  :)
<carlos> asac: btw, firefox and xulrunner are available in Hardy already
<carlos> asac: see you later!
<carlos> asac: I mean for translating using Ubuntu
<asac> carlos: can you give me rights so i can confirm the missing strings for german?
<asac> i would like to have one complete so i can see if there are bogus ui elements
<carlos> asac: rights for what?
<asac> carlos: btw, it works :-D
<asac> carlos: to approve translations (for all those that currently hav two suggestions due to import clashes)
<asac> carlos: or who to ask?
<asac> right aka permissions ;)
<asac> anyway ... lets do that later when you have more time
<carlos> asac: you don't have permissions to translate, but you should have permissions to see them and download them too
<armin76> poor asac
<asac> carlos: yeah. thats why i ask whom to ask
<asac> ;)
<carlos> asac: sorry, I didn't read your last part
<carlos> asac: hmm
<asac> i just want them temporarily
<asac> to approve them once :)
<asac> and only for de ;)
<carlos> ok, jtv just told me that he forgot to talk with you about it...
<jtv> asac: sorry about that!
<asac> ?
<carlos> asac: could you talk with mrevell about it so he prepares and sends an announcement to ubuntu-translators mailing list asking for such approval?
<asac> carlos: well i would like to do the test right now ;)
<carlos> mrevell handles all the announcements from Launchpad team to our users
<asac> but i can talk to him ... sure
<carlos> asac: which test? changing strings?
<asac> no ... having a complete translation ;)
<asac> to see if there are bits missing
<carlos> well, we cannot do it automatically right now...
<carlos> we need to fix the bug that produced it, which is not trivial and thus, nothing we can deploy before the end of the month
<asac> thats why i ask who i should ask so i can go through the german list manually and approve the right ones ;)
<carlos> asac: oh, so you want it for a single language?
<asac> you understand what i ask for?
<asac> yes
<carlos> yeah
<asac> i want de ... which is where i can check best if things are correct
<carlos> if you are able to do such approval, I can give you such permissions
<carlos> is that enough?
<asac> definitly
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just a second...
<asac> i go through them and once hardy is out ill ask for removal of that permissions ;)
<carlos> asac: actually
<carlos> translators already started doing that job ;-)
<asac> really?
<carlos> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox/es/+translate
<carlos> Spanish is already full translated
<carlos> Swedish is near to be full translated (only 2 strings left)
<carlos> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox
<asac> and xulrunner?
<asac> thats much more important
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> no
<carlos> no one started with xulrunner
<carlos> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner
<asac> carlos: can you give me the permissions for now?
<carlos> asac: btw, I had a problem with zh-TW.xpi I hope to get it fixed soon (no need to wait for the end of the month)
<carlos> asac: yeah, I'm preparing that now
<asac> carlos: sure. a unicode issue?
<carlos> no, the same problem I found, seems like I didn't fix it properly
<carlos> a bug handling one of the comments
<asac> carlos: what makes me wonder is that there is often only one translation suggestion?
<asac> can't we use that by default (looks like its always right here)
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/de/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated
<asac> look for Host:
<asac> or Path:
<jtv> asac: sorry, Carlos is very busy at the moment.  I'll take over for a bit.
<asac> ok
<asac> no problem
<jtv> asac: the idea sounds good.
<asac> doing lunch anyway
<asac> jtv: what is up with MODIFIER_SEPARATOR ... why is there a "+" as suggestion?
<asac> (in de for xulrunnre)
<jtv> asac: isn't that one of those ids from the system-specific part?
<asac> jtv: yes
<jtv> asac: then what happens is this:
<asac> mac/platformKeys.properties is in ctxt
<jtv> We detect that there are multiple strings with the same msgid ("message key").
<jtv> So we give them different context strings.
<asac> yeah
<jtv> Ah wait, you already know this.
<asac> i can follow for that
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i just wonder why there is a "+" suggestion instead of nothing
<jtv> So question: why would there not be a suggestion?
<asac> no ... why is there a "+" ;)
<jtv> :-)
<asac> instead of nothing
<jtv> Isn't there at least an "English translation" of that message somewhere?
<jtv> Maybe even outside the platform-specific directories?
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/de/+translate?show=untranslated&start=10
<asac> the top most
<asac> English: MODIFIER_SEPARATOR .. Suggetsions: +
<jtv> looking...
<jtv> asac: the Unix and Windows versions of that string are translated.
<jtv> So that's where the suggestion is coming from.
<jtv> They happen to be identical, which is why you see only one of them popping up as a suggestion here.
<jtv> The suggestions code looks for identical msgids, but ignores the difference in context.
<asac> the unix and windows version have a 'x' as translation?
<asac> aeh '+'
<asac> anyway .. doing lunch now
<jtv> Yes, they do.  Bon appétit!
<asac> jtv: can you add me to the german translators/contributors? or did carlos already do that and i have no clue where to look in LP :) ?
<jtv> asac: just a moment, I'll have a look.
<carlos> asac: I think you should have those permissions already
<jtv> asac: you're the owner of the template, so that should give you privileges.
<jtv> asac: we may be mistaken... have you tried?
<asac> hmm ... on the left i only see overview, translate, upload a file and download
<asac> and when going to translate i can only add new suggestions
<asac> like: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox/de/+translate
<jtv> asac: Ah.  Problem is, we don't run the German translators team.
<asac> hmm
<asac> who does?
<jtv> asac: don't know off the top of my head.  Have to look up the team.
<jtv> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de
<asac> how unfortunate :( i pinged smurf for now
<jtv> Best we can do for now I'm afraid.
<asac> jtv: how long does it usually take after requesting a download and receiving the mail?
<jtv> asac: usually, very briefly.  At the moment, we're catching up from a problem we had over the weekend.
<asac> ok
<jtv> asac: a fix is being tested right now.
<asac> ill wait a bit longer then ;)
<asac> oh
<jeroen-> any change Firefox 3b5 will be in the Hardy-repos today or tomorrow - or can I download a Ubuntu Hardy package somewhere else in the meantime?
<asac> jeroen-: why so eager?
<asac> we will upload asap
<jeroen-> asac: because b5 will be released today and I like to try it out, but its better to wait for the ubuntu stuff
<jeroen-> ok thanks
<asac> jeroen-: we have an archive, but i'd advice to stay on plain hardy given that the upload will happen very soon
<jeroen-> asac: is very soon today?
<jeroen-> or else I just use the version in the archive
<asac> more like tomorrow
<jeroen-> I'm not a newbie
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<jeroen-> so I can handle any glitches
<asac> thats the archive
<jeroen-> ok tnx
<asac> but we have a nss version screw in there
<asac> so remember to reinstall the version that landin hardy in a few days
<jeroen-> a what?
<asac> and remove that archive
<jeroen-> ok, it will not do that automaticaly
<asac> jeroen-: the version is too high so you won't auto upgrade to hardy
<jeroen-> aha
<asac> yes
<jeroen-> ok
<jeroen-> I understand
<asac> its just nss and maybe nspr
<jeroen-> but its the same binary?
<asac> just remember if you have issues in the future that you have the nss/nspr version from hardy before reporting a bug
<asac> jeroen-: in the archive its b5~rc2 ... which is identical to what gets released
<jeroen-> I will reinstall in a few days
<asac> ok
<jeroen-> thanks
<jeroen-> asac: I see one bug
<jeroen-> tested with a clean profile
<jeroen-> I can't see a list in preferences > applications - allthough I added one as a test
<asac> yes thats known
<jeroen-> ok thanks
<asac> jeroen-: do you have xulrunner gnome-support installed?
<jeroen-> asac: no, I am running in Kubuntu
<jeroen-> asac: I tested it with en_US version from ftp.mozilla.org and that seems to work
<jeroen-> should I install xulrunner gnome-support (1.9) ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> no
<jeroen-> ok
<asac> it doesn't help
<asac> its on my TODOs
<jeroen-> ok, good luck with it asac
<Volans> asac: I'm back, with the license problem of the day :D
<Volans> the gnome theme icons are GPL without any exception: /usr/share/doc/gnome-icon-theme/copyright
<Volans> but... /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/places/start-here.png is the Ubuntu logo...
<Volans> thus I can use it without any problem?
<asac> Volans: is it part of the gnome-icon-theme package?
<Volans> I'm not sure, I will check if is in the source package
<asac> Volans: ok just use that for now
<asac> if someone complains we can react
<asac> Volans: yes, please check the source
<Volans> in the tar.gz of the source package there is the start-here.png icon but is the Gnome foot icon... not Ubuntu
<Volans> asac: in the source package there is the gnome logo, in the .deb package there is the ubuntu logo, then is at compiling time that automagically the logo changes :)
<asac> yeah
<Volans> maybe I can do the same?
<asac> i think its dirty
<asac> you should just grant an exception :)
<asac> then you can copy
<Volans> the only thing is that I need all the 4 logos (ub, kub, xub, edub) at one time
<asac> but without adapting the license is a bi harsh
<asac> you can build-depend on multiple packages (whatever include the required)
<fta_> hi
<fta> [reed], why is mozilla bug 423334 shifting to posix_memalign ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 423334 in XPCOM "crash at startup in [@ NS_CompareVersions] when using --with-libxul-sdk" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423334
<fta> asac, do you think we should release b5 with the gnome helper bug and print to pdf crash ? I'm kind of reluctant
<asac> fta: no print crash here
<fta> hm
<fta> asac, go to the forums and print that in a pdf
<fta> on launchpad, it works, on the forums, it crashes 100%
<asac> fta: and upstream build works?
<asac> fta: i can print a forum thread to pdf
<fta> i can't
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742334
<fta> upstream build works
<asac> that works
<fta> i have 54 tabs...
<asac> try to reproduce with a single tab open
<asac> maybe its flash related
<fta> your url crashes, it even crashes gdb
<fta> hm, no crash with a fresh profile
<asac> fta: plugin/extension ? ;)
<fta> all extensions disabled => crash
<fta> i've deleted extension* and plugin* in my profile => crash
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737666
<fta> that why I tried in the 1st place
<asac> i think we'll upload tomorrow
<asac> i guess i can fix the applications dialog at least
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377/
<fta> http://people.mozilla.com/~polvi/threedom/status-bars.html
<asac> fta: are you running hardy cairo?
<fta> yes
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison cairo
<fta>      cairo | 1.5.14-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<fta> http://starkravingfinkle.org/blog/2008/04/have-xulrunner-will-travel-its-mobile-baby/
<Jazzva> asac: The new revisions of mozilla-imagezoom are uploaded. I'm not really satisfied with the looks of zip command in debian/rules, but it does what it needs to do :). bug 209990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209990 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor mozilla-imagezoom" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209990
<Jazzva> Sorry for the delay, I felt asleep last night, so I didn't do anything until now...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-03
<fta> asac, our sdk lacks nsISupports.idl
<fta> hmm
<fta> nm
<fta>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5/bin/xpidl -m java -w -I. -I../../../dist/idl -o _javagen/org/mozilla/interfaces/nsIApplicationTile nsIApplicationTile.idl
<fta> ./nsIApplicationTile.idl:40: can't open included file nsISupports.idl for reading
<fta> I guess I need to explicitly set the sdk include dir :(
<asac> fta_: you didn' setup the right infrastructure directories for sysprefs in xulrunner, did you?
<asac> or just the patch=
<asac> ?
<asac> hmm .·. apparently we have not per-gre sysprefs right now
<asac> carlos: the exports came through ... however, there is no .xpi in the tarballs
<carlos> yeah, that manual export request is not designed to do that
<carlos> only language pack exports do that
<asac> and how can i get those?
<asac> can i download the full language pack?
<carlos> from the page I gave you last week
<asac> i have to write the "real" integration now
<carlos> let me check whether we got a new export already
<carlos> that includes firefox
<carlos> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13040412/ubuntu-hardy-translations-update.tar.gz
<asac> carlos: at best give me the tarball that pitti gets
<asac> is that the one?
<carlos> that one should include those files
<carlos> asac: I got the link from https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+language-packs
<carlos> asac: yeah, is that one
<asac> still have no reply from the de translators admins :(
<asac> carlos: that tarball has no xpi in it (except adblockplus.xpi for whatever reason)
<asac> rosetta-hardy$ find | grep xpi$
<asac> ./xpi
<asac> ./xpi/adblockplugin/en-US.xpi
<carlos> asac: yeah, I just saw that
<carlos> not sure what happened there....
<carlos> asac: ok, I found a bug with the export
<asac> cool
<carlos> asac: I'm going to prepare a fixed language pack export for you so you are unblocked and prepare a proper fix next week after the sprint
<asac> ok thanks
<carlos> so future language pack exports are fixed
<fta2> http://producten.hema.nl  (click and wait a few seconds, don't touch anything)
<AnAnt> Hello, someone a package for a firefox addon: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13090871/firefox-praytimes_1.1.3-0~ppa1_all.deb, is it possible that it would be added to ubufox in Hardy+1
<asac> damn xine-plugin fails to build now
<asac> checking for XINE-LIB version >= 1.0.0...
<asac> *** 'xine-config --version' returned -1717986918.1072798105.-1717986918, but XINE (1072798105.858993459.1076245299)
<asac> AnAnt: is that in the archive?
<asac> fta_: whats the state of our system cairo?
<asac> how much do we diverge from what upstream ships right now (both, version wise as of patch wise)?
<carlos> asac: http://people.ubuntu.com/~carlos/langpack.tar.gz
<carlos> asac: that's a language pack with the bug fixed
<carlos> asac: I removed all other translations from Ubuntu so I get it faster
<fta2> asac, mozilla bug 421017
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 421017 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to 1.5.12-14-gd89edde" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421017
<fta2> that was the last upgrade for b5
<fta2> 1.5.14 has been released a few days after
<asac> carlos: ok
<asac> fta2: http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u3/desktop-tn.png if you scale that in and out ... is it broken for you?
<AnAnt> asac: what archive ?
<fta2> asac, no (ati here)
<asac> fta2: XaaNoOffScreenPixmaps do you have that set?
<asac> AnAnt: into ubuntu
<fta2> root@cube:~ # grep -i XaaNoOffScreenPixmaps /var/log/Xorg.0.log /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fta2> root@cube:~ #
<asac> AnAnt: add the extension here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> AnAnt: find some QA contact who packages it as bzr
<asac> and we will get that in hardy
<AnAnt> asac: what do you mean by "package it as bzr" ?
<asac> in bzr
<asac> as a bzr branch so we can review and upload that
<asac> http://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> there are a bunch of others already
<asac> AnAnt: read the wiki page
<AnAnt> asac: ah, we got bzr repository in launchpad
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta2: are jpeg broken when scaling?
<asac> fta2: do you use -fglrx or -ati?
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<fta2> hold on, let me upgrade that box
<carlos> asac: btw, we just got an email to ubuntu-translators mailing list about a bug in Firefox
<carlos> asac: when you go to 'Help' -> 'Translate this application', it points to firefox, instead of firefox-3.0
<carlos> asac: are you aware of that?
<asac> carlos: thanks ... fix commmitted it to ubufox
<asac> will be in hardy on next upload
<carlos> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> it also pointed to feisty ... not hardy ;)
<asac> carlos: btw, i wonder why all the files are named "firefox", "xulrunner" during export and not "firefox-3.0" and xulrunner-1.9 ... will that change?
<asac> or is that the project name?
<asac> not the source package?
 * asac confused
<carlos> it's controlled by the 'translation domain'
<carlos> which is a field that we control, so if you prefer that other name
<carlos> Is easy to change it
<asac> I'll think about it
<asac> since we have a firefox (2) package in hardy and xulrunner (1.8) we might want to consolidate this
<asac> i don't think its feasible now, but might be in future: can we maintain two versions translation wise?
<carlos> yes, we can
<asac> ok
<carlos> technically speaking
<carlos> however, the policy is to do it only for main packages
<carlos> so firefox (2) wouldn't be supported in that way
<carlos> unless you do the translation update work manually and outside Ubuntu language packs
<asac> the policy is to only translate main packages at all?
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats clear
<asac> maybe we can have a Ubuntu universe language pack at some point though i guess?
<carlos> yeah, because we have some limitations with current language packs feature
<carlos> asac: that's something we discussed a while ago, but we don't have an approved solution for that yet
<asac> i guess that issue is more on distro side
<carlos> yeah, that's the most complex part of the solution
<carlos> Launchpad side is more or less solved
<carlos> asac: so, should I rename the those files?
<asac> ok, thanks for clarifying
<asac> carlos: could we do that in hardy+1?
<asac> intrepid ;)
<carlos> the rename?
<asac> yes.
<carlos> it can be done at any time you want
<asac> ok
<carlos> it's done in the database not in the code
<asac> ill let you know then
<carlos> ok
<fta2> asac, no zoom issue with png/jpg using fglrx
<fta2> using b5 rc2
<asac> fta2: what i don't understand is thati see it
<asac> on fglrx
<asac> fta2: did you see that i hooked in the xpi export in xulrunner + firefox?
<asac> do you understand why the hook in mozilla-devscripts doesn't automatically kick in ?
<asac> (i had to explicitly add it to rules)
<asac> cwong1: morning :)
<cwong1> asac: morning
<cwong1> asac: come down with a bad cold..:(
<cwong1> asac: I notice that you have move the URL bar to the middle of the toolbar.  Is that intensional or by accident?
<asac> cwong1: me too. i am almost dying
<asac> ;)
<asac> have a bad cold too
<asac> but no time to be sick :(
<cwong1> lol
<asac> cwong1: i moved it?
<cwong1> asac: ok.  I will leave it alone then.
<asac> he?
<asac> cwong1: i don't think it changed its position
<asac> are you sure that its somewhere else now?
<cwong1> the urlbar used be on the left
<cwong1> I will check into it
<asac> hmm zoom buttons on the left of it?
<asac> and the quick search field?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> cwong1: i didn't move it intentionally. if its wrong, go ahead and shuffle it as it was
<cwong1> ok
<asac> anything else that regressed in a5?
<cwong1> btw, I am going prepare the package today
<asac> will you merge that branch to master?
<asac> cwong1: thanks!
<cwong1>  I forwarded you an email form our QA and it has a few minor regression, I will take care of them.
<cwong1> question of uploading the package
<cwong1> do I upload the package like I did before to ubuntu-mobile?
<cwong1> asac: ^^^
<asac> cwong1: is that a xul based build?
<asac> or a complete package?
<cwong1> it wasn't
<cwong1> It was a source package along with a debian directory
<asac> yes right
<asac> thats how it works
<asac> i just wonder if you prepare a system-xul package or a all-in one?
<cwong1> I just need to update the debian's rule, right?
<cwong1> to build with system-xul
<asac> yeah
<asac> you need to do that.
<cwong1> ok
<asac> and add xulrunner-1.9-dev to build depends
<cwong1> will get on it... :)
<cwong1> got that.. do I need to specify beta5 rc2
<cwong1> ?
<asac> not sure ... in firefox we used 3.0~b5~rc2 ... and for final b5: 3.0~b5
<asac> but mid has a different versioning scheme
<asac> whats the current version?
<asac> in changelog?
<cwong1> on midbrowser?
<asac> yeah
<cwong1> 1 sec
<cwong1> it is 0.3.0b2d~mt1ubuntu11
<cwong1> what should I change it to?
<asac> cwong1: i guess we should use 0.3.1 for final
<asac> then we can just use 0.3.0b5a or something
<cwong1> ok
<asac> i think i already choose a proper versio in version.txt
<asac> use taht
<cwong1> got it
<asac> please add the ~mt1ubuntu1 extension as well
<asac> if you upload to ~mobile
<asac> PPA
<asac> so i can upload without it to hardy
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> what is mt1 stand for?
<asac> mozillateam1 :)
<asac> you can also use ~mobile1ubuntu1
<cwong1> ok :)
<asac> it doesnt matter much
<asac> or ~ppa...
<rzr> hi
<asac> hi
<rzr> hi asac how you doing ?
<asac> good ... a little cold that strikes me though
<rzr> last time you told me that flashblock was in the poll
<rzr> but i dont see it on the wiki list
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/132-firefox-3-extension-package-submission-deadline-reminder.html
<rzr> yea
<asac> read that
<rzr> that's why i am here
<asac> you have to add it if you care
<asac> and make  bzr branch out of it ;)
<rzr> that's what i am doing now
<asac> (if possible)
<rzr> i am editing the wiki
<asac> and use xpi.mk if its feasible
<rzr> i wanted to make sure noone is on this already
<rzr> maybe you confused flashblock w/ adblock+ ?
<asac> yeah might be
<asac> if its not on that page and not in hardy yet then its definitly not claimed
<asac> so whoever comes first, wins
<Jazzva> so, asac, I'm not breaking the rules if I don't ask the last uploader (for the packages that are in the repos)?
<asac> Jazzva: 20:08 < asac> if its not on that page and not in hardy yet then its definitly not claimed
<asac> i'd say that the packages already in the archive are already in hardy
<asac> Jazzva: however, if they are not yet migrated to ffox 3 ... there is no time left to ask
<asac> just upgrade
<Jazzva> ok...
<asac> Jazzva: so no ... atm, you probably don't need to ask anyone if you want to upgrade an extension to ffox3
<Jazzva> Thanks...
<Jazzva> I thought about that few days ago, since I learned that the proper (and polite) way is to ask the last uploade... But I wasn't sure how to act in this situation...
<Jazzva> Off to choose another one...
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> just get work done :)
<Jazzva> sure thing :)...
<andres_> asac, ok
<asac> hi andres_ ;)
<andres_> 	
<andres_> I am helping in the HugDay and is not to do with these reports
<andres_> !
<andres_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/198287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198287 in firefox-3.0 "multiple tabs don't look like in GTK apps" [Undecided,New]
<asac> andres_: yeah. thats an upstream wishlist bug
<andres_> Usually if an application gnome , Use upstream
<andres_> ah ok
<asac> its actually only about the arrows imo
<asac> i don't see anything else in there
<andres_> ok, Then use the same procedure
<asac> sebner: hi! ;)
<sebner> asac: ^^
<Jazzva> Hmm, the arrows render fine here... Just like in the GTK app. Though, this is the newer version from fta's PPA...
<asac> Jazzva: hmm.
<asac> andres_: you could verify if this is fixed in the next upload and close
<asac> sebner: what can i do for you?
<sebner> asac: I fixed the versioning. but MPL *is* included. I just have to mention it in debian/copyright
<Jazzva> andres_, asac, though, the tab splitting is still present...
<asac> sebner: good.
<sebner> asac: ^^ just because you complained :P
<andres_> Jazzva, ok
<asac> sebner: you mean GPL?
<asac> not MPL?
<sebner> asac: MPL
<asac> Jazzva: andres_: i don't think the tab splitting is a problem.
<sebner> asac: GPL and this stuff is default on a ubuntu system and you told me to include MPL license file
<asac> sebner: yes right. then why do you say _but_?
<asac> or did i complain that its not in a separate file?
<sebner> asac: xD nvm
<asac> hehe
<asac> sebner: so your extension is ready. great.
<sebner> asac: dunno. I'll update the branch and we'll see
<sebner> asac: not yet
<sebner> ^^
<asac> yeah. let me know
<sebner> give me some minutes :D
<Jazzva> asac: I suppose... Firefox is not using plain GTK libs for it's GUI, right? So, that might be the source of the "problem"
<sebner> asac: deadline is tomorrow right?
<asac> Jazzva: i don't hink that there is anything like "tabs" in gtk lib
<asac> so there is no standard for that imo
<asac> thats why i doubt that its really a bug
<asac> sebner: tomorrow is good.... i will not refuse extensions finished by sat though
<Jazzva> asac: I played only a bit with it, so I'm assuming :). Never mind...
<sebner> asac: Ah I'll finish today :D to make mighty alexander happy :P
<asac> sebner: gives us a better chance to still fix things in time for hardy
<asac> cool
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: where should the MPL1.1 license file should be placed? /usr/share/all-in-one-sidebar/ is bad or?
<asac> sebner: just put it in the debian/ directory and create a file called debian/docs where you add "MPL"
<asac> that will take care of the right place
<sebner> asac: debian/rules can face that?
<asac> sebner: it will consider debian/docs automatically
<sebner> asac: nice :D :D :D
<asac> sebner: like in xulrunner we have:
<asac> $ cat debian/docs
<asac> debian/MPL
<sebner> asac: and where is it situated after installation?
<asac> and it ends up in /usr/share/doc/xulrunner-1.9/MPL.gz
<sebner> nice :D
<asac> so ... it just happens automatically
<sebner> asac: not working :( It doesn't get included
<asac> sebner: debhelper.mk is included, right?
<sebner> yep
<sebner> I will upload the new revision. maybe you can look at it
<asac> maybe set DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_ALL = debian/MPL
<asac> maybe set DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_ALL := debian/MPL
<asac> but it should work imo
<sebner> I'll try
<asac> yeah .. try that
<asac> Files named debian/package.docs can list other files to be installed.
<asac> maybe use that instead of just debian/docs
<asac> but it works in xulrunner ... so no idea
<sebner> asac: No way Oo
<asac> strange ... where is the branch?
<sebner> asac: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sebner/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<asac> there is neither docs nor MPL in that ;)
<sebner> asac: ah not the actual one
<asac> sebner: all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu$ ls debian/all-in-one-sidebar/usr/share/doc/all-in-one-sidebar/
<asac> changelog.Debian.gz  copyright	MPL.gz
<asac> thjat works
<asac> just like i said
<sebner> wtf?
<asac> sebner: bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<asac> i pushed it there
<asac> you can just merge that to your branch
<sebner> asac: but if I build the package myself it isn't working?
<asac> and then take a look at the diff
<sebner> asac: I thought MPL should be in debian/docs?
<asac> no look ;)
<asac> 20:35 < asac> sebner: like in xulrunner we have:
<asac> 20:35 < asac> $ cat debian/docs
<asac> 20:35 < asac> debian/MPL
<asac> sebner: anyway ... do a bzr merge ... + commit
<sebner> how to merge ^^
<asac> bzr merge "BRANCHURL"
<asac> then review changes
<asac> resolve eventual conflicts
<asac> then bzr commit
<asac> and provide a reasonable merge message
<sebner> buh
<asac> e.g. merge fix for XYZ from branch URL revision XXX"
<sebner> would be easier when I just move my MPL file ^^
<asac> yeah, but its about doing simple things in bzr right now
<asac> ;)
<sebner> ^^
<asac> whjich was one of the other objectives of this it guess
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: uploaded but I made some mistakes ^^. The Changelog looks horrible. Maybe I should start from scratch again?
<asac> sebner: doesn't look that bad ... what do you mean?
<sebner> asac: hmm. n00b alarm
<sebner> ^^
<asac> you should not use comments like "Small fix"
<asac> but there are always things to improve
<asac> sebner: you committed the merge twice?
<sebner> asac: As I said. "Noob alarm" ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> but the current head looks alright
<asac> so lets not bother
<asac> sebner: there is one more thing left. please add the review/sponsor bug to the changelog entry
<asac> e.g. LP: #xxxx
<sebner> ^^
<asac> we need that so ftp admins can figure the Ack and the FF exception
<sebner> Everytime I started a new kind of motu work I sucked and I have no problem with starting again
<asac> he?
<asac> don't need to start ;)
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> asac: example bug report for me?
<asac> just add the bug to debian/changelog
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/
<asac> there are some
<asac> please file one for you extension so i can document the FF exception and ackknowledge that this has been reviewed
<asac> fta2: btw, the application dialog has been fixed by the .autoreg fix
<asac> fta2: except if you don't have the gnome-support package
<asac> but i cannot fix that for this upload i guess
<asac> i currently have no real clue what should happen if ther eis no gnome-support
<asac> (code-wise)
<sebner> asac: it's totally new to me? Besides that you are here. Set it to new or confirmed?
<asac> sebner: New
<sebner> asac: And subscribe ...?
<sebner> asac: Mozilla Team?
<asac> yes
<sebner> done
<asac> sebner: ok. does install.rdf have maxVersion 3.0.* ?
<asac> if not please do that ... otherwise we need to upload on every new ffox update ;)
<sebner> maxVersion="1.1.*
<sebner> xD
<sebner> xD
<sebner> xD
<sebner> ah
<sebner> no wait
<sebner> there are two of them
<sebner> Hmm I should change this one with 3.0b4
<asac> for the firefox targetApplication
<asac> yes most likely
<asac> 3.0.*
<asac> the maxVersion should read
<asac> you can change that in ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> asac, what if extension is not compatible, but is installable, since it depends on firefox? Should we just update the Depends line to "firefox-2"?
<asac> Jazzva: is not compatbile even if you boost the maxVersion?
<asac> in install.rdf?
<Jazzva> haven't tried... But I have disabled checkCompatibility in Firefox. It shows the sidebar, but it's not reacting on buttons...
<asac> ah ok
<asac> then its not compatible?
<asac> nothing newer?
<asac> somewhere?
<sebner> asac: already looked at it?
<Jazzva> So, I suppose it's not compatible... nope, neither on addons.mozilla.org, nor on mozdev.org, where their webpage is
<asac> sebner: is it ready?
<sebner> asac: since half an hour ^^ hmm I hope so :P
 * asac looking
<asac> :)
<asac> sebner: the bzr url is wrong :) ... typo
<asac> anyway, can you change that to ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> and make MOTU the Maintainer: (move you to XSBC-Original-Maintainer) ?
<asac> that should be it imo
<sebner> Hmm I'm just to stupid for such stuff
<asac> hey ;) ... in accuracy != stupidity :)
<asac> s/in a/ina/
<Jazzva> sebner: No, you're not :)... There's a page documenting the Maintainer address https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<sebner> Jazzva: Yeah I know
<asac> sebner: feel free to use you as Original-Maintainer as there is none in debian :)
<sebner> asac: hmm I think you deserve it ^^
<asac> hehe
<asac> then just switch Maintainer:
<asac> and please replace sebner with ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> i will push the uploaded branch there (so the realm is right)
<sebner> asac: ehm. where change  ~sebner to ~ubuntu-dev ?
<asac> sebner: in control
<sebner> ah
<asac> sebner: you can also drop the XS- prefix
<asac> its now a first class citizien control header
<asac> its not that important though
<sebner> so just "Orginal-Maintainer" ?
<asac> no ;)
<asac> the bzr branch
<asac> the original is still XSBC- :=
<sebner> xD
<asac> sebner: oh its already correct
<sebner> xD
<asac> at least here in my local branch
<sebner> xD
<sebner> xD
<asac> no idea if i fixed it
<asac> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/sebner/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<sebner> I don't have a XS
<asac> thats how it reads
<sebner> I have the same
<asac> replace sebner with ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> then its fine
<sebner> xD
<sebner> asac: finally
<sebner> gn8 folks
<Jazzva> night, sebner...
<Volans> asac: Hi, DktrKranz and I have a deb package for a first review
<Volans> maybe you can take a look? http://debomatic.linuxdc.it/hardy/result/ubuntu-it-menu_1.0.6-0ubuntu1/
<asac> Volans: did you setup a bzr branch in launchpad already?
<Volans> no
<Volans> is one of the final thing to do
<asac> Volans: chrome/ubuntuit/content/ubuntuit/GPLv2Licence.txt
<asac> chrome/ubuntuit/content/ubuntuit/UbuntuitLicence.txt
<asac> those paths don't exist
<Volans> they are in the locale dir, maybe there is some problem in the packaging?
<asac> Volans: no idea ... you reference them in that way in copyright
<asac> please fix that
<Volans> ops, sorry
<asac> i see a LICENSE file in top level
<Volans> and for the icons I have only the Launchpad missile icon and the 4 ubuntu logos not GPL
<asac> maybe thats good enough?
<asac> whats in UbuntuitLicense.txt
<asac> btw, its License ... no Licence ;)
<asac> at least i think so
<asac> Volans: ah
<asac> ok
<Volans> I have placed the license in the locale dir beacause the extension have two locale's
<asac> you should grant an exception for the ubuntu logos in LICENSE
<Volans> it-IT and en-US
<Volans> yes, I was try to finding a system to bring up them from the systems icon... but maybe in the next relase
<asac> Volans: i don't think you need them
<Volans> s/relase/release
<asac> in the source package just the LICENSE is enough
<fta> hm, my bzr is broken
<fta> no more builddeb
<asac> fta: do you have a bzr tree checkout?
<asac> or only .deb files?
<fta> and an assert in pycentral
<asac> i have no problems today
<fta> Unable to load plugin 'builddeb' from '/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins'
<Volans> the other license are there beacose if go to Tool->addon and open the about of my extension, you see a page with a link to the license, and this link open in a popup the license itself, according to the locale choosed
<Volans> en-US UbuntuitLicence.txt is a copy of LICENSE
<asac> Volans: is the GPL translated?
<asac> don't do that ... they are not legally signed off ... only english texts are ok
<Volans> the UbuntuitLicence.txt is the LICENSE translated
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449/
<asac> Volans: you can translate texts like: this is licensed under GPL xyz ... but you should not include any license text itself translated
<Volans> why? in the translation is written that is unofficial and to see the orginal one
<fta> hm, for some reason, my .Xauthority is owned by root, breaking my ssh forwarding
<fta> and my theme is broken
<fta> waaa, so many regressions
<asac> sounds bad
<fta> murrine is broken
<asac> Volans: ok
<Volans> asac: like this one: http://www.pluto.it/gpl.html?chunk=all
<Volans> read the second paragraph is in english
<asac> Volans: <em:maxVersion>3.0pre</em:maxVersion>
<asac> you should use 3.0.*
<Volans> I can?
<asac> yes
<Volans> usually i refer to  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/pages/appversions
<asac> Volans: well ... we have to bounce ahead
<asac> we cannot update the package on every firefox upgrade
<asac> (every minor)
<Volans> yes of course, ok
<asac> so as we target 3.0.x ... we claim it to be 3.0.*
<asac> in the hope that firefox will not change that bad
<Volans> ahahah
<fta> bug 210168
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210168 in bzrtools "Installing bzrtools1.3 for Hardy from the bzr PPA causes a pycentral traceback" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210168
<Volans> I don't know of firefox recognise 3.0pre as compatible with 3.0.*
<Volans> due to the "."
<fta> so i'm not alone
<Volans> before the ^
<asac> Volans: it does
<asac> the version compare function is a bit strange
<Volans> ok, good
<asac> they try to be "human readable" :)
<fta> asac, are all the branches "buildable" ?
<fta> i'm syncing my ppa
<asac> fta: i think i did a test build of the latest xul, yes.
<asac> firefox worked as well
<fta> good
<asac> i am not sure about nss/nspr ... have to figure that tomorrow together with mozilla-devscripts
<asac> can you prepare bzr branch of mozilla-devscripts for 0.06 sponsoring?
<fta> do you want the midbrowser in 0.06 ?
<asac> no not needed
<fta> I can do that tomorrow
<asac> thats not a high priority thing
<fta> ok
<asac> for hardy midbrowser will be a native package
<asac> because moblin folks do it that way
<fta> ok
<fta> you still need to document lp-locale-export.mk a bit in README
<fta> there's  todo
<fta> +a
<asac> fta: yeah. but the cdbs hook doesn't work :(
<asac> the binary-post-install/% :: thing is not called if its not in the rules file itself :(
<fta> oh, I'll have a look tomorrow then. I'm just back from a party, my brain is not very clear
<asac> fta: ok. we can probably wait til tomorrow evening with the update batch
<asac> i am still wrestling on something else
<asac> fta: if we don't get this fixed for 0.06, so be ti
<asac> its just important to have automatically in intrepid when we want to start translating all mozillas in launchpad
<asac> (and extensions)
<fta> k
<asac> fta: so if you don't see an obvious glitch, just close log and push
<fta> i'm building
<fta> dput fta mozilla-devscripts_0.06~fta11_source.changes xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta6_source.changes firefox-3.0_3.0~b5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta3_source.changes
<asac> why still rc2? lazyness to wrap a fresh orig?
<fta> no, I wanted to do it
<asac> (i think the bits are identical anyways)
<fta> yep and it's released so I can prepare the tarballs easily
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-04
<fta> oh, i need nspr/nss too. damn, this needs concentration
<asac> lol ;)
<asac> i know what you mean
<fta> damn versions
<asac> do you still have a version skew?
<asac> in your ppa?
<fta> nss only
<fta> nspr is ok now
<asac> yes i know
<asac> can't you delete nss packages once and for all so this can get back in line?
<asac> you could upload an intermediate xul with tight dependencies to bring folks tracking your ppa in line again
<asac> (but please not in bzr ;))
<asac> no idea if apt will refuse to downgrade on upgrade though :/
<fta> all my ppa uploads are in distinct branches
<fta> it will not, packages will be on hold
<fta> mozilla bug 420151
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420151 in Security: PSM "FF3Beta5 should use updated NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420151
<fta> + "Also updating NSPR tag to NSPR_4_7_1_BETA2"
<fta> ok, at least it's clear this time
<asac> fta: they will be on hold? why not just downgrade ;)
<fta> apt never downgrades by itself
<asac> anyway, i understand i guess
<asac> yeah thats what i doubted above
<asac> lets look at blocker bugs :)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=829&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<asac> thats firefox
<fta> i have cairo 1.5.16 to do too
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.milestone%3Alist=829&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<asac> thats xul
<asac> for firefox i only see bug 185622 as not yet triaged
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622
<asac> can we close bug 194342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194342 in xulrunner-1.9 "review make install target and package-static files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194342
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> i would say yes, not sure though
<fta> seb128 asked me if I wanted to do it
<fta> (cairo)
<asac> yes, please try to look for rendering regressions ;)
<asac> fta: seb is open to apply bug 175904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<asac> in metacity
<fta> good
<asac> he said, that we should do that ;)
<fta> for 194342, I need to rerun compare
<asac> fta: where is compare? in moz-devscripts?
<fta> yes
<asac> can't we run that by default now?
<asac> so we can look at buildd logs regularaly?
<fta> we can if we hook after the debs are built
<asac> hmm
<asac> given that even binary-post-install didn't work ;)
<asac> fta: if that hook works you can inspect the unpacked hierarchies?
<asac> is that ok?
<asac> debs are not yet packed though iirc
<asac> i think thats the last time we can do anything without adding other hooks to cdbs
<fta> I need the full debian/{pkg*} populated
<asac> thats the case at that point
<fta> "Cairo now depends on pixman 0.10.0 which was recently released"
<fta> hmm
<asac> so another reason why the lp- hook doesn't work
<asac> i think we need that as well then
<fta> !info pixman hardy
<ubotu> Package pixman does not exist in hardy
<fta> pfff
<asac> !info libpixman-1-0 hardy
<ubotu> Package libpixman-1-0 does not exist in hardy
<fta> !info libpixman-1-0 hardy
<fta> hihi
<asac> !info libpixman-1-0
<ubotu> Package libpixman-1-0 does not exist in gutsy
<fta> 0.9.6-1
<asac> !info pixman
<ubotu> Package pixman does not exist in gutsy
<asac> !info flood excess
<ubotu> Package flood does not exist in gutsy
<asac> zillions of rdepends ... great
<asac> i wonder if cairo is ever going to release
<asac> or if they really wait for firefox to finish
<fta> Increase the precision of color stops for gradients. This fixes a
<fta> regression in gradient rendering that had been present since the
<fta> 1.5.12 snapshot.
<asac> who cares about gradients ;)
<asac> i want backgrounds :)
<asac> repeat reflect ones with acceleration ;)
<asac> and fixed image rendering :(
<fta> This is definitely a "release candidate" snapshot for cairo 1.6.0
<Jazzva> asac, I've ran through list of already packaged extensions. There are 3 that needs to be repackaged with xpi.mk, some of them are compat with checkCompatibility off. Few of them are noncompat, and there are few left that I need to check some more.
<fta>  At this point all significant items from the cairo 1.6.0 roadmap are already in this snapshot.
<asac> Jazzva: can you document your findings somewhere?
<Jazzva> Two extensions are repaced with newer extensions, but with different names. What should we do in that case? Make the first package dummy, and make a new one for replacement?
<Jazzva> *replaced
<Jazzva> And I think there are few more, that weren't in this list, so I'll take a look at that tomorrow, if that's ok.
<asac> we need to categorize extensions in "upgradable", "upgradable with maxVersion fix" and "firefox 2"
<asac> so we can move the ones not compatible to only depend on firefox-2
<Jazzva> Sure, I can... I'll do it now.
<asac> and fix th others
<Jazzva> Should I put them on the FF3Extensions wiki page?
<Jazzva> Is that the right place?
<asac> yeah ... maybe add a new table (Existing Extensions summary)
<asac> or something
<asac> field like " Name", Homepage, compatible (yes, no, compatibility fixed), hardy status (open/done)
<asac> and maybe "Ubuntu Contact"
<Jazzva> k, thanks :)
<asac> which means that someone is working on the getting it done ;)
<cosmodad> I'm trying to get to know how the thunderbird package in Ubuntu builds and need some help. Basically, my final goal is to add a patch to the TB package, so I downloaded the source package.
<cosmodad> Since this is my first approach to quilt, I wanted to see how quilt-patching works and did a `quilt push' after unpacking the source tarball.
<cosmodad> When I try so, however, I get a "can't find file to patch at input line X" error. Is there something else I need to do to have quilt apply the existing patches?
<asac> cosmodad: you can only push in build-tree/mozilla i guess
<cosmodad> asac: hm. When I unpacked the mozilla tarball, it created a `mozilla' dir. Do I need to move that somewhere? Or move debian/ into mozilla/ ?
<cosmodad> asac: is that what you mean?
<asac> why don't you use our package?
<asac> cosmodad: you have to start the build and abort when patching is over
<asac> then you can work "normally" in build-tree/mozilla/
<asac> if the package was in source
<asac> tarball in source orig i mean
<asac> if it was just a normal orig, just linking debian/patches is enough
<cosmodad> asac: because I believe that the following patch isn't included in the hardy yet: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278383
<asac> or telling quilt that the patches dir is there
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 278383 in MailNews: Movemail "Get All New Messages doesn't work with movemail account" [Normal,Assigned]
<cosmodad> asac: oh you mean why I don't use your source package? I do use that.
<asac> ok
<asac> then use the instructions above
<cosmodad> asac: so how'd I interrupt the build process right after patches have been applied?
<asac> ctrl+c :)
<cosmodad> oh, ok.
<asac> if the build starts its not a problem .. .just abort
<asac> there is also a "patch" target or something in rules
<asac> no idea how its called though ;)
<asac> its somewhere in cdbs i guess
<cosmodad> asac: can't I just use quilt to apply my new patch, add that to debian/patches and have CDBS run all over again?
<cosmodad> that'd save me the hassle of finding the right spot for CTRL+C interruption...
<cosmodad> right now, I temporarily moved debian/ into mozilla/ and set QUILT_PATCHES to debian/patches, but I'm not sure if that is the canonical approach.
<asac> you can do whatever you want ... ctrl+c is not a problem though ;)
<asac> you can also work somewhere else and copy the patches dir in there
<asac> but doing it in build hierarchy without creating too much clutter is the preferable way imo ;)
<cosmodad> okey
<cosmodad> I'll try "my" way first though because I'm curious and want to check whether it works. :)
<asac> i'd just copy the patches directory
<asac> not the complete debian one
<asac> actually better create a link
<cosmodad> sounds reasonable.
<cosmodad> and worked. :)
<cosmodad> asac: are you by chance quite familiar with quilt and mind if I ask you a question about it?
<Jazzva> asac: Done <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions>. There are two new lists at the and of the page. Any suggestions?
<asac> Jazzva: isn't adblock plus already uplaoded?
<asac> i think its new though
<asac> Jazzva: Live HTTP Headers  works?
<Jazzva> Dunno... I searched the bug reports, but I haven't found one. Haven't checked the changelogs.ubuntu.com, though...
<asac> thats good news
<asac> Jazzva: $ apt-cache search adblock plus
<asac> adblock-plus - advertisement blocking extension for web browsers
<asac> mozilla-firefox-adblock - advertisement blocking extension for web browsers (dummy package)
<Jazzva> asac: I think it does... I haven't used it before, so I'm not sure if that was live http headers what I thought :)
<asac> so its in (its NEW)
<asac> Jazzva: you can see the http headers :)
<Jazzva> Oh, I see... I'll remove it from the list then...
<asac> could you do that?
<asac> (monitoring http headers)
<Jazzva> Hmm... I haven't found the option. Lemme see...
<asac> Jazzva: actually adblock-plus replaces adblock (thats why there is the dummy package)
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> I can see them :)
<asac> so maybe suitable for the laste table
<Jazzva> Host: en.wikipedia.org ... etc
<asac> yeah ... you should see a a bunch of headers
<asac> like GET /xxxx
<asac> if that works. great
<Jazzva> yep...
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll then just move adblock plus to the last table and I'm off for tonight :). I'll try to package two or three tomorrow afternoon. What's the deadline?
<Jazzva> *then I'll
<asac> tomorrow evening would be great ... but sat is also fine ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> i go to bed now ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... No problem
<Jazzva> Good night...
<asac> ola
<asac> fta: is nspr 4.7.0~1.9b5   ok? and nss 3.12.0~1.9b5 ?
<asac> or should we tweak the nss version to help your ppa escape the trap?
<asac> fta: let me know when moz devscripts is ready for upload
<asac> it should go up first obviously ;)
<asac> phoenix24: jetsaredim_: firebug, firefox-showcase and mozgest are in the archive now
<asac> phoenix24: jetsaredim_: please close your bugs once they are built and available on the mirrors ;)
<asac> jetsaredim_: phoenix24: and remember to look what i did to give them the final polish
<phoenix24> asac: ok!
<phoenix24> asac: I'll do it in about an hour, is that ok ?
<asac> sure. outstanding sponsorships are useragentswitcher, imagezoom, all-in-one-sidebar and flashblock
<asac> if i missed anything, let me know
<asac> phoenix24: it probably takes an out anyway until its built and hits the mirrors
<asac> s/out/hour/
<asac> ok -venkman and -dom-inspector are now unsupported for us
<asac> (e.g. those binaries go back to universe)
<fta> hi
<fta> asac> ok -venkman and -dom-inspector are now unsupported for us <= how?
<fta> 4.7.0~1.9b5 => 4.7.1~beta2~1.9b5 or better 4.7.1~beta2 as it's NSPR_4_7_1_BETA2
<fta> for nss, i have 3.12.0~cvs2008xx and the tag is NSS_3_12_BETA3, would 3.12~beta3 work ?
<fta> no
<asac> fta: they are now in universe
<asac> binary demotion
<fta> but they still need to be updated, right ?
<fta> maxversion is too low
<fta> asac, what do you think of nspr 4.7.1~beta2 ?
<asac> fta: what happens aftewards?
<asac> fta: i never used venkman? is that broken too?
<fta> let me re-enable all my extensions...
<fta> i miss live http headers and jsview
<asac> jazzva said http headers works and just needs a maxversion bump
<asac> he wanted to do that today afaik
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> jsview i don't know
<asac> you can test with the compatibility check disabled (like described on ffox3extension wiki page)
<fta> jsview was ok in b4 so i guess it's just maxversion bump
<asac> fta: is that from AMO ?
<fta> http://forum.softwareblaze.com/
<fta> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2076
<fta> bug 209035
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209035 in firefox-3.0 "cannot subscribe to RSS feeds" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209035
<fta> is that what i've fixed ?
<fta> venkman is ok. dom is not
<fta> bug 210003
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210003 in firefox-3.0 "Loss of whitespace in text entry" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210003
<asac> fta: does dom really need anything except a maxVersion fix?
<fta> i don't think so. amo bumps maxVersion automatically without requiring authors to re upload their stuff
<asac> it does?
<fta> authors just need to click on something
<asac> well
<asac> yeah. we have bump in advance ;)
<asac> i feel hate against this plugin wizard thing ;)
<fta> http://blog.mozilla.com/basil/2008/03/26/availability-of-new-addons.mozilla.org-amo-site/
<fta> bug 211315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211315 in update-manager "Unable to upgrade from 7:10 to 8:04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211315
<fta> Bug 204753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204753 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox shown in wrong menu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204753
<fta> asac, could agree on something for nspr/nss versions so I can close moz devscripts ?
<fta> could we
<fta> bug 206191
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206191 in firefox-3.0 "[hardy beta] Firefox 3.0b4 "set as Desktop background" does not respond" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206191
<fta> oh, assigned to you :)
<fta> Bug 209794
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209794 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3 does not clear private data" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209794
<fta> this is bad
<asac> does not clear private data?
<asac> fta: i am fine with the ~beta thing i guess
<asac> we could use ~beta2+1.9pre1 in case the release RC1 with a non-tagged NSS
<asac> (as worst case)
<asac> what are the negative implications?
<fta> none that I can see
<asac> ok lets use that then
<asac> what is the current nspr version?
<fta> 4.7.0~1.9b4-0ubuntu1
<asac> they don't have a tag yet?
<fta> we need NSPR_4_7_1_BETA2 and NSS_3_12_BETA3 for b5
<asac> are we sure that BETA2 is used in b5 ?
<asac> (for nss)
<asac> aeh
<asac> beta3
<asac> ok
<fta> mozilla bug 420151
<asac> if we are sure that they have those tags in synch, then we can go for it
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420151 in Security: PSM "FF3Beta5 should use updated NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420151
<asac> beta > 1 right?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<fta> ?
<asac> all ok ... 4.7.0~beta2 is higher than 4.7.0~1.9
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg --compare-versions 4.7.0~1.9b4-0ubuntu1 lt 4.7.1~beta2-0ubuntu1 && echo OK || echo NOK
<fta> OK
<fta> question is more on nss
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg --compare-versions 3.12.0~1.9b4-0ubuntu1 lt 3.12.0~beta3-0ubuntu1 && echo OK || echo NOK
<fta> OK
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg --compare-versions 3.12.0~cvs lt 3.12.0~beta3-0ubuntu1 && echo OK || echo NOK
<fta> NOK
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats the cvs problem
<asac> can't your users accept the burden to get on hold?
<fta> sure
<asac> ok ... then lets not care?
<fta> ok, fine with me
<asac> and you upload xulrunner-1.9 with tight depends next time to ~fta
<asac> (for a month or so ... so your users have some time to notice)
<fta> you just scare them each you send them to my ppa ;)
<asac> huh?
<asac> i am doing that?
<fta> yes :)
<asac> well ... i think last time i did that because of nss ;)
<asac> but that should be done soon
<asac> question is for how long ;)
<fta> [reed], do you know when the nss guys plan to release 3.12.0 final ?
<asac> and even moblin folks are using your repo now that i send them there for midbrowser with xul testing :)
<fta> :)
<asac> fta: ask kaie (or kengert?) on moznet
<asac> but i guess they tag in sync with ffox
<fta> not until now
<asac> yeah ... but i think 3.12 is targetted to be in sync with it
<asac> they just skipped a bunch of intermediate steps
<fta> at least, except for b5, it was always strange HEAD tags
<asac> yeah
<asac> because they have far less developers and hate branches and all that
<asac> so they just said: use whatever you want for now ;)
<asac>  *argh*
<asac> plugin scanner still not working
<asac> whats up?
<asac> hehe
<asac> lets enable plugin.allow_alien_star_handler
<asac> :)
<asac> just because the name is funny
<fta> asac, did you find the root cause of the missing app helper in ff3 ?
<asac> yes
<asac> for gnome-support it was just that gnomevfs was not registered
<fta> fixed ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i am now on kubuntu-devel to get testers for non libgnomevfs setups
<asac> if it doesn't work with upstream build then its hard to fix ... otherwise we might have a chance
<asac> but i think they dropped all the mailcap logic
<asac> so chances are high that it doesn't work without gnomevfs
<asac> fta: so i mozill-devscripts ready for prime time?
<fta> not yet, i was on pixman
<asac> k
<fta> a lot of context switches today
<asac> yay ... multi-tasking ;)
<asac> yay ... upstream plugin finder wizard cannot install flash at all
<asac> great
<asac> now i can't see if its a regression for us that xulrunner plugins are not auto detected after install
<asac> i love it
 * asac goes for fresh profile
<asac> [reed]: b5 does indeed not install the flash plugin through your plugin finder wizard
<asac> it bails out with something like "install-XX.rdf is not well-formed ... giving up in shame"
<fta> ok, i'm done with pixman and cairo, moving to mozilla devscripts
<fta> asac, mozilla devscripts closed
<fta> asac, take #87, next is the reopen
<fta> asac, hold on, nspr is not right in mozclient, it should now use + instead of ~
<asac> ok
<asac> so thats it with "no uncommitting" on mt branches ;)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> ... again ;)
<asac> but i think this falls in the "within 5 minutes" moratorium ;)
<fta> yep
<asac> tell me when's ready
<asac> fta: where does it use + instead of ~
<asac> ?
<asac> ithought we have 3.12.0~beta3 now
<asac> ?
<fta> nspr_4.7.1~beta2.orig.tar.gz
<fta> nspr_4.7.1~beta2+1.9b5~cvs20080314t1505.orig.tar.gz
<asac> yeah
<asac> ah ok
<asac> thats right
<fta> hm, why is it still b5..... hmmmmm
<asac> it should be pre1 or something now
<asac> or just pre
<asac> (we could name it rc)
<asac> fta: i have one blocker bug i would be sure about that it works: checkout of dates on branches ;)
<fta> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot -q -z 3 co -P -A -D "2008/03/14 15:05 PST"  mozilla/nsprpub mozilla/config/milestone.txt
<asac> does that work?
<asac> once 3.0 is released it will fork away from trunk
<fta> hm, because nspr hasn't been touched in a while, milestone.txt is old
<asac> and tracking that would be beneficial
<asac> fta: i don't think its bad here :)
<asac> in this particular situation
<fta> yep, it's weird but it doesn't hurt
<asac> ok, all fine now?
<fta> not yet, committing....
<asac> please test one more time ;)
<asac> i will just blindly upload it
<fta> done
<fta> works for me (tm)
<fta> asac, go for it :)
<fta> asac, i have nspr ready too
<fta> nspr.head branch
<fta> closed for 4.7.1~beta2-0ubuntu1
<asac> fta: i cannot merge down from that
<asac> unless you started that branch again
<fta> ?
<fta> hm
<asac> thats what i told you after release: no common ancestor
<asac> maybe fork again and just copy over on top
<fta> where is your branch then ? i was able to push to mt head without issue
<asac> or do on top of current branch
<asac> fta: mt head never had a common ancestor for me
<fta> hm
<asac> its just plain branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/nspr/nspr
<asac> and and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/nss/nss/
<fta> oh, ok. I'll fix that, it's just the 3rd time we encounter this issue
<asac> fta: back in * RELEASE 3.12.0~1.9b3-0ubuntu1 to hardy you prepared the release on that branch
<fta> that's nss
<fta> i've just done nspr so far
<asac> ah
<asac> lets see
<asac> fta: for nss please base on the main branch
<fta> oh, i also need to merge nspr.head in plan nspr
<asac> maybe replace your .head with that to finally eliminate that
<fta> plain
<asac> i can just commit that merge
<asac> applies cleanly
<fta> already done
<asac> k
<asac> fta: +  * Refresh diverged patch:
<asac> +    - update debian/patches/99_configure.patch
<asac> how did that end up in this branch now?
<asac> ok i see+
<fta> from one of the 2 mergs
<fta> merges
<fta> nspr #24
<asac> fta: no symbol changes?
<asac> in nspr?
<fta> no
<fta> it's pretty stable
<asac> k
<fta> in fact, the one you uploaded for b4 was already a 4.7.1 beta but you named it 4.7.0
<fta> merge nss.head into nss worked for me
<fta> asac, it seems my nss branches matches those on LP, maybe yours don't, could you check ?
<asac> which url are you using to full .head?
<asac> pull
<fta> ix:~/bzr/nss.head$ bzr pull
<fta> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.head/
<fta> No revisions to pull.
<fta> ix:~/bzr/nss$ bzr pull
<fta> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss/
<fta> No revisions to pull.
<asac> ok i have the plugin autoreloading under control it appears
<fta> asac, so, branches, which one is wrong?
<fta> 156 new threads in the forum for hardy in just 36h
<fta> 123 new commits in bonsai for the same period
<asac> haha
<asac> sorry dropped the ball on the branch
<asac> let me see
<asac> fta:
<asac> $ bzr merge ../nspr.head/
<asac> WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<asac> $ bzr push
<asac> WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'
<asac> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss/
<asac> No new revisions to push.
<asac>  push branch: bzr+ssh://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/nss/nss/
<asac> aeh :)
<asac> i see the problem
<asac> fta: i have now a ~cvs revision in changelog
<fta> up to 20080319t1013 ?
<asac> fta: +#MISSING: 3.12.0~1.9b4# __nss_InitLock_Util@NSSUTIL_3.12 3.12.0~1.9b3
<asac> +#MISSING: 3.12.0~1.9b4# secoid_Init@NSSUTIL_3.12 3.12.0~1.9b3
<asac> shouldn't those be removed from symbols file?
<fta> i was planing to, once we have this branch issue sorted out
<asac> fta: i already removed them in last merge
<fta> ?
<asac> well i did that independent i guess
<asac> on nss branch
<asac> for 1.9b4
<asac> fta: please remove that lines either on head or while merging
<fta> k
<fta> bug 44851
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44851 in acroread "mozilla-acroread places Firefox plugin in "wrong" path" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44851
<asac> do we ship that?
<fta> medibuntu
<fta> asac, nss & nss.head ready
<fta> tarballs are there: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<asac> i will produce them to test mozclient ;)
<fta> ok
<fta> the ff3 notification is still broken
<fta> hm, maybe not, i had a ff process without window.
<Jazzva> asac, dunno if you missed one new package, so I'm just reminding that firefox-greasemonkey is prepared... I just need to do a little change in debian/copyright. bug 205172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205172 in greasemonkey "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor firefox-greasemonkey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205172
<Jazzva> asac, pushed the new revision...
<asac> Jazzva: wasn't it uploaded yet?
<asac> strange
<asac> ah you didn't add the firefox-extensions project ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I need to add it too? Oh :). Anyway, I'm looking at the livehttpheaders now. The latest source is already in the repo, so I'll just bump the maxVersion and repackage it with xpi.mk. Sounds good?
<Jazzva> s/add it/add that/
<asac> no i did it
<Jazzva> Thanks...
<asac> well my mail filter apparently sucks
<asac> thoguth that mozailltaem was enough
<asac> but isn't :)
<Jazzva> Murphy's laws :)
<asac> Jazzva: commented
<Jazzva> thanks :)...
<fta> asac, anything else needed for xul/ff ?
<fta> asac, is that expected ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480/
<asac> do
<asac> no
<asac> but the contents appear to be correct
<fta> i've hook up compare
<asac> didn't i push blocklist?
<fta> nope
<asac> strange
<fta> asac, would you let me close xul/ff ? you've closed the last two beta
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: you can close both now, but i will open one of them again for the plugin fix. i am not sure where it lands atm. there are multiple options.
<fta_> grr
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: you can close both now, but i will open one of them again for the plugin fix. i am not sure where it lands atm. there are multiple options.
<fta_> <fta> what is the impact ?
<fta_> <fta> bug id ?
<asac> i hate this event things.
<asac> i mean i am sure that i am currently bumping in the same issue that prevents us from setting arguments on the epiphany cert dialog
<fta_> I hate dsl daily disconnect, it's from another age
<asac> thought you have fiber ;)
<fta_> nope
<fta_> i could, my area is eligible
<fta_> both closed
<Jazzva> asac, I'm running into some problems. Imagezoom and LiveHTTPHeaders seems to be broken on beta4 (which I have in my chroot), but work fine od beta5(pre), where I tested them last night...
<Jazzva> I'm testing some more to see where's the problem...
<fta_> asac, ^^ feel free to push. if you update b5, please do so in *.dev as I'm updating *.head with trunk.
<asac> fta_: yes. did you merge over the b5 already?
<asac> Jazzva: thats ok then.
<asac> fta_: how recent is your b5 ?
<asac> did you push today? so Jazzva can test that?
<Jazzva> asac: I think I found the source, but I don't know how I missed it...
<fta_> asac, all the .dev and .head branches are in sync (nspr/nss/xul/ff)
<fta_> as for my ppa.. it's about 20h old
<asac> Jazzva: if it works with fta ppa then all should be fine
<fta_> ppa: xulrunner-1.9.head #217 out of #222 and  firefox-3.0.head #233 out of #238
<Jazzva> when I unzip the .jar file it rebuilds the chrome/ inside chrome/, so we have chrome/chrome/... which is why it's not working. Although, I'm sure I tested the deb :/...
<Jazzva> I'll just add option to zip to skip the inclusion of chrome/ dir...
<fta_> ppa resynched... building
<Jazzva> asac, should I change bzr url for mozilla-imagezoom to ~ubuntu-dev too? BTW, I fixed both imagezoom and livehttpheaders, I'll push them in the next few minutes...
<Jazzva> Hmm, the xpi file produced for livehttpheaders works ok, but it fails when I install the deb... I get this error "Firefox could not install this item because of a failure in Chrome Registration. Please contact the author about this problem." Any ideas?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. please
<asac> everything that has Maintainer: ... MOTU
<asac> needs ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> Jazzva: any files not available in the deb that are in the .xpi?
<Jazzva> I'll check it...
<asac> Jazzva: is the extension ID correctly detected and encoded in the path in firefox-addons that links to it?
<Jazzva> yep...
<Jazzva> Checked the files, everything in xpi is in deb file (in /usr/share/mozilla-livehttpheaders/) /usr/lib/firefox{,-adons}/extensions/{id} are linking to /usr/share/mozilla-livehttpheaders
<Jazzva> asac ^^
<Jazzva> and the id matches the one in install.rdf
<Jazzva> i'll try to put it in rules, just to try that way...
<Jazzva> nope, still the same... :/
<Jazzva> pushed imagezoom with corrected bzr url (~ubuntu-dev)...
<Jazzva> greasemonkey too...
<asac> Jazzva: push the livehttpheaders branch somewhere
<asac> i can take a lok then
<Jazzva> ok...
<sebner> asac: aloha
<Jazzva> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/mozilla-livehttpheaders.test
<Jazzva> asac: I have to go now... We have some guests overnight, so they'll sleep in my room... Why didn't I get a laptop? I'll finish ctxextensions in the morning, it seems easy to package
<Jazzva> Thanks for checking livehttpheaders :)
<Jazzva> See ya later... night, all
<asac> fta_: ok the first three are uploaded
<asac> xul and ffox waiting for final testing ... same for ubufox
<fta_> excellent
<asac> fta: i will keep you in changelog for all as its not a two way fix, but a three way :) ... just bump the times
<asac> can i push the xul changes to .head still?
<fta> yes
<asac> trying
<asac> ok
<sebner> asac: any progress with all in one sidebar?
<fta> i'm working on a build system a-la-xul for prism 0.9
<asac> sebner: didn't i comment in bug?
<asac> fta: what do you mean? like cdbs or upstream build system?
<fta> no, configure.in, config/* build/autoconf/* etc
<asac> fta: all pushed. lets hope the xul patch is really accurate now
<fta> upstream build system
<asac> you can move ahead anyway
<asac> if there is something left ill do it in .dev
<sebner> asac: your comment was "FFe: bug 193225" ^^
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193225 in firefox-3.0 "FF: general exception for firefox 3 extension packages signed off by the mozillateam" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193225
<asac> sebner: ok confirmed
<rzr> same for flashblock, what's next now ?
<rzr> hi btw
<fta> asac, upstream builds prism along with xul, I don't want that so i've made a --with-libxul-sdk build system
<asac> sebner: look out for typos
<asac> your version read ...ubntu1
<asac> i fixed that now before the push
<asac> :)
<sebner> asac: grr. bzr is surely nothing for me
<asac> sebner: thats in changelog ... not related to bzr :)
<sebner> asac: the use of bzr makes my nervous what leads to mistakes ;P
<asac> sebner: haha :)
<asac> just relax.
<asac> before you commit you just look at bzr diff
<asac> and remove any cruft
<asac> thats quite comfortable :)
<asac> rzr: ill look at yours next
<asac> bug 211494
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211494 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor All in One Sidebar extension" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211494
<sebner> asac: k, thanks so far. I'll take a look at it tomorrow/today. gn8 :D
<asac> sebner: uploaded
<sebner> asac: wuhu. first Orginal Maintainer field by me :D
<sebner> asac: gn8 then :D
<asac> fta: lintian complains about executable flag for all our idls
<asac> maybe we should fix that
<asac> W: xulrunner-1.9-dev: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9b5/unstable/nsIDOMLSException.idl
<asac> like 100 times ;)
<fta> lol
<rzr> asac: ok thx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-05
<asac> fta: i think everything is now up. i had to improve the firefox changelog. that was far too much cryptic content. we should try to clean it up that way before uploading everytime i gues
 * asac back to fighting spam flood
<fta> asac, lp rendered the changelog strangely
<fta> nss 3.12 rc1 is in progress upstream
<fta> sunbird 0.8 is out
<fta> xul ftbfsed on hppa
<fta> g++-4.2 -o nsGREGlue.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -I./../build  -I. -I. -I../../dist/include/string -I../../dist/include   -I../../dist/include/xpcom -I/usr/include/nspr   -I/usr/include  -I../../dist/sdk/include    -fPIC   -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -fno-strict-aliasi
<fta> ng -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -finline-limit=50   -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsGREGlue.pp nsGREGlue.cpp
<fta> nsGREGlue.cpp: In function 'nsresult GRE_GetGREPathWithProperties(const GREVersionRange*, PRUint32, const GREProperty*, PRUint32, char*, PRUint32)':
<fta> nsGREGlue.cpp:174: error: invalid conversion from 'const GREProperty*' to 'GREProperty*'
<fta> make[5]: *** [nsGREGlue.o] Error 1
<fta> make[5]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9-1.9~b5+nobinonly/mozilla/xpcom/glue'
<fta> make[4]: *** [libs] Error 2
<asac> fta: what do you mean?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13134463/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-hppa.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> i have no idea why you are not linked directly
<asac> maybe it only looks for ubuntu.com addresses
<asac> or your address is not in launchpad as primary address?
<fta> and you have 5 icons
<asac> 5?
<asac> hehe i see 7 heads :)
<asac> fta: David Futcher < bobbocanfly@gmail.com> is properly displayed
<asac> you probably really use a bad mail?
<asac> fta: you don't even have an email setup in launchapd?
<asac> yeah ... no public address provided
<asac> your fault
<asac> :-P
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta
<asac> we should really try to polish the firefox changelog before release. It read by lots of people before upgrading
<fta> my email is correct, but not public, but I expect lp to have access to it, just not spam spiders
<asac> well
<asac> its important to also show your email to other ubuntu folks
<asac> but its definitly the reason why your email is not properly parsed
<asac> (given that your email is already everywhere i'd suggest you let it go :))
<asac> btw, if you are not logged in all emails are hidden in launchpad
<asac> try it
<asac> at least they definitly are hidden in bzr code browse
<fta> done
<asac> great!
<asac> yeah
<asac> you even have a head more than me ;)
<asac> most likely it depends how frequently you are named in log
<fta> looks like a bug to me
<asac> yeah i think so too ... but its funny ;)
<asac> anyway ... i think this is a great release :)
<asac> now we have translations left as only really big issue :/
<fta> too bad we still have the flash crashes
<fta> what do you see when you open this pdf ? http://eloise.cocolog-nifty.com/rodoku/fileschikamatsu/SonezakiShinju_michiyuki.pdf
<asac> black garbage
<asac> cairo regression?
<fta> i don't know
<fta> same with xpdf
<asac> why do you think itts a good document=
<fta> because it comes from a site i often visit
<fta> but i don't know about that particular pdf
<fta> pkgstriptranslations: xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym does not contain translations, skipping
<fta> cp: target `/tmp/pkgstriptranslations.ew7658/source/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<fta> make: *** [binary-strip-IMPL/xulrunner-1.9] Error 1
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13135043/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-sparc.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> appears to be only on sparc
<asac> pkgstriptranslations: preparing translation tarball xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz...done (1 files)
<asac> pkgmaintainermangler: Not overriding Maintainer for domain lists.ubuntu.com
<asac>  \o/ yay it works ;)
<asac> rock on
<shirish> hi guys, does anybody of an addon which tells about how much time it took for a webpage to render as well as gives a split chart or something of each component
<shirish>  know I had seen something like that way way back, but don't remember
<asac> hmm
<asac> use tools-> addons and search there ?
<asac>  :)
<asac> lets see when the translation template hits translatinos.launchpad.net
<shirish> asac: dunno what keyword to use for that
<fta> b5 built on i386 :)
<shirish> yeah, that's good news fta ;)
<shirish> any idea if xulrunner building great with galeon as well?
<shirish> fabien ^
<fta> i don't know, i haven't touched galeon in years
<fta> it was my main browser for many years
<shirish> I use galeon as well ff3
<fta> amd64 done too
<asac> shirish: most likely not
<asac> upstream has to fix it
<asac> (e.g. suport xul-1.9
<asac> )
<shirish> asac: right
<asac> if upstream is active at all ;)
<shirish> that is false
<asac> what is false?
<shirish> they have introduced galeon 2.0.5
<asac> great
<asac> hot that many changes i guess ;)
<shirish> few days back
<shirish> I have put up a bug report in debian for the same
<asac> in previous release they claimed to "support 1.9", but apparently had no clue what that means ;)
<shirish> was thinking let it come into experimental/unstable then would give a sync request
<shirish> right
<asac> shirish: debian has no xul 1.9
<shirish> wow, didn't know that
<asac> they are lame
<asac> and when they release it will most likely be completely broken
<shirish> also haven't they forked ff or something to that effect
<asac> thats just a rebranding
<asac> not a complete fork
<asac> we have iceweasel, icedove, iceape in debian
<xhaker> shirish: firebug + yslow is what you need for webpage time benchmarking
<asac> firebug is either in the archive or waiting for a push
<asac> its definitly in our firefox-extensions project on LP ... ready.
<shirish> firebug+yslow ok
<shirish> asac: I think its waiting for a push, I checked the irc logs yesterday and then looked for them today morning
<shirish> its 12 hours now, lemme recheck the same
<shirish> nope, not till now :(
<shirish> asac: its named firebug or something else
<asac> bug 194375
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194375 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor firebug extension" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194375
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firebug/1.1.0~b11+svn317-0ubuntu2
<asac> ok sits in binary NEW
<shirish> asac: so its going to take a day or something?
<asac> next time an archive admin comes around, it will go in
<asac> let me ask hobbsee
<asac> asked
<asac> lets see if she is awake
<shirish> she has been idle for sometime.
<shirish> anyway bbiaf
<asac> shirish: she lives in australia :)
<asac> @time australia
<asac> @time sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: April 06 2008, 03:35:17 - Next meeting: Server Team in 4 days
<shirish> ok, that explains it :)
<asac> fta: what do you think about the changelog format?
<asac> i consider to not use * XXXX <asac...> ... but * Signed-Off: XXXX
<asac> of * Credits: ....
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> aeh ... https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> thats it
<asac> ok ... as hard as this might sound. i am working on fixing icedove today
<asac> otherwise debian folks will shoot me if they come to hamburg i guess
<fta> :)
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?which=src&data=icedove&archive=no&pend-exc=pending-fixed&pend-exc=fixed&pend-exc=done&sev-inc=critical&sev-inc=grave&sev-inc=serious
<asac> those are the grave bugs ;)
<asac> #461981: icedove: the new package on powerpc does not work  => 74 days old
<asac> dear
<asac> debian bug 463062
<ubotu> Debian bug 463062 in icedove "icedove corrrupts mail cache repeatedly" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/463062
<asac> i doubt that thats a valid bug ;)
<asac> at least not due to my packaging
<asac> debian bug 468353
<ubotu> Debian bug 468353 in icedove "crash: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin: double free or corruption (out): 0xb65acd40 ***" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/468353
<asac> fta: do you want to upload to debian directly? i think there is a control field that i could add to allow you to upload icedove directly ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> debian bug 470168
<ubotu> Debian bug 470168 in icedove "iceweasel & icedove crashed, corrupted filesystem, ~/.mozilla-thunderbird became a pipe" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/470168
<asac> hell whats that
<asac> .mozilla-thunderbird _became a pipe_
<asac> read that twice
<asac> debian bug 470542
<fta> I need your help for prism
<ubotu> Debian bug 470542 in icedove "icedove 2.0.0.9-3: 100%cpu consumption and unusable" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/470542
<asac> thats not a grave bug for sure
<asac> fta: what can i do?
<asac> debian bug 470128
<ubotu> Debian bug 470128 in icedove "xulrunner: FTBFS with libnss3-dev=3.12.0~beta2-1" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/470128
<asac> ok thats what i know how to fix ;)
<fta> help me find what's wrong :)
<asac> fta: does dom-inspector work now?
<asac> i haven't tested ... just bumped the maxVersion ;)
<asac> ubufox was a really great release .... it closed more than a half of the open bugs in changelog \o/
<asac> if that could ever happen to firefox i would burst out in tears
<asac> fta: whats wrong?
<asac> :)
<asac> completely broken?
<asac> fta: in configure.in ... if i want external env variable to overload the default, do i need to do anything?
<asac> like test -n "$OS_ARCH" && OS_ARCH=Default ?
<asac> or is that done automagically?
<fta> no it's not. if it assigns a default value,  it will erase yours
<asac> ok ... so i have to check that manually
<asac> thats what i thought, but i remember that in gnash it worked automagically for some
<asac> fta: tell me whats up with your prism thing
<fta> grab https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism
<fta> merge with the source
<fta> run autoconf2.13 + ./configure --with-libxul-sdk=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b5
<fta> make
<fta> and try dist/bin/prism
<fta> and try dist/bin/prism -jsconsole
<fta> (debian/rules is not updated yet)
<asac> where is the source?
<asac> fta: can you bring that up into bzr as .upstream branch?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/prism_0.9+svn20080403r11903.orig.tar.gz
<asac> you can ask for sync in launchpad for svn
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/prism/trunk
<fta> well, i want to post the build system patch in bugzilla
<asac> can you ask for a sync?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i can try now
<asac> but i'd love to have everything we deal with that can be synched in lp
<asac> ok merged
<fta> build it
<fta> it will create deb but ignore them
<asac> fta: there is no configure.in
<asac> no idea whats going on
<fta> build it, it's needed to apply the patches and do a subst o, the .ini
<asac> i am in prism/ directory
<asac> ok
<asac> oh ... no cdbs?
<fta> not yet
<fta> i will trash most of debian/rules once this build system is ok
<asac> fta: why do you want to use the mozilla build system?
<asac> why not plain configure.ac + automake?
<fta> because that's what upstream wants
<fta> there are two xpi now, and soon some binaries
<fta> already on mac and win
<asac> is upstream aware the mozilla build-system is one of the most rotten things on earth;) .... mozilla only keeps it because they fear regressions ;)
<asac> and they switch to python for mozilla 2
<asac> anyway
<asac> it built and starts
<asac> whats the issue?
<fta> you can't get anything to work except the initial dialog
<asac> ok
<fta> try -webapp path/to/a/webapp
<asac> Error: Cc['@mozilla.org/desktop-environment;1'] is undefined
<asac> Source File: chrome://webrunner/content/webrunner.js
<asac> Line: 511
<asac> you really have to tell me more ... is that a recent regression?
<asac> or is that only reproducible with your build system?
<fta> 0.8 was ok. 0.9 changed a lot
<fta> well, the debs don't work either
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/prism.png
<asac> fta: there is no DesktopEnvionrment for unix
<asac> no doubt thats one of the issues (as we see an uncatched exception resolving @mozilla.org/desktop-enviornment
<fta> the docshell seems to prevent the main window to appear
<asac> either fix prism to survive a non existing component or code that for unix/linux
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: wanna give me a patch to you?
<asac> fta: look at the apprunner.js line 511
<asac> if that throws an exception then delayedStartup is not called at all (see a few lines below in setTimeout)
<asac> you should deal with that situation by just catching the exception and somehow taking care that the missing features get disabled for the time after that
<asac> but i think catching that exception should at least help you to get further now
<asac> copy?
<asac> but coding the desktop envioronment for unix shouldn't bet that hard either ;)
<asac> a bit low level stuff, but in general doable i guess
<fta> hmmn i thought it was supposed to work and then it was just a packaging issue
<fta> bug 212416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212416 in firefox-3.0 "latest xulrunner-1.9 update breaks firefox-3.0" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212416
<asac> damn
<asac> i have to talk to mvo
<asac> he said that versioned Breaks: does the right thing
<fta> not if people force it
<asac> how?
<asac> dist-upgrade?
<fta> yes
<asac> well ... its the most graceful thing we can do right now
<asac> tightening up depends with upper bounds on firefox side is just too bad to pursue
<fta> that happens only when the upgrade in the middle (xul avail, but not ff3 yet)
<asac> yeah sure
<fta> they
<fta> seems ff3 is not avail on i386 yet
<fta> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<fta> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<asac> bug 212416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212416 in firefox-3.0 "latest xulrunner-1.9 update breaks firefox-3.0" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212416
<asac> back to incomplete
<fta> how does the kernel handle this ? they have to update nvidia at the same time too
<asac> fta: they have a meta package
<asac> that they bump once everything is available
<Jazzva> asac, ping...
<asac> pongy
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<Jazzva> Hey, hey...
<Jazzva> Did you have time to look at the packaging?
<asac> no ;) ... isn't it ok?
<asac> :-P
<asac> Jazzva: ah
<asac> you were gone yesterday
<asac> the http header problem is that they use contents.rdf instead of chrome.manifest ... which isn't support natively on 1.9 branch anymore
<Jazzva> damn it... any fix for that?
<asac> Jazzva: just write a chrome.manifest
<asac> that should be simple
<Jazzva> Ok, just to check the structure of both files first :)?
<Jazzva> ?=...
<asac> its shipped in top level directlry of .xpi
<Jazzva> Should I write it manually, put it in debian and then move it in debian/rules
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> Jazzva: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Chrome_Registration
<Jazzva> Thanks...
<asac> there are examples for content, locale and skin
<asac> that should be enough
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> if you have concrete problems let me know
<Jazzva> I will...
<asac> Jazzva: look in the other extensions . there should be plenty of examples
<Jazzva> Doing that... :)
<Jazzva> asac: Could you also try the mozilla-stumbleupon? They are using chrome.manifest, but it's not showing up... It might be something wrong with my FF...
<asac> Jazzva: you can remove the files in your profile that match extensions.*
<asac> then start ffox
<asac> that should clean up anything that might be broken in your profile
<asac> e.g. reregistering extensions and all that
<Jazzva> ok... I'll try that ...
<asac> fta: did you try to wrap prism thing with a try { } catch?
<asac> looks like they make extensive use of desktop-environment now
<asac> so maybe its worth to implement
<fta> if you feel like doing it, please, feel free
<asac> yeah ;) ... definitly not before release
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: did you ever get a stacktrace with xul symbols out of your flash thing?
<asac> i am looking at bug 207907
<ubotu> Bug 207907 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/207907 is private
<asac> that code looks definitly wrong
<asac> [reed]: i think there is something wrong with the patch for mozilla bug 386844 that you landed
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386844 in Plug-ins "Crash when running Java Applets [@ XSync - JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow]" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386844
<fta> no, i didn't.
<asac> [reed]: look at stacktrace in bug 207907 ... and the comment i will drop in a minute
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207907 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Beta 4 crashed while displaying a flash-popup" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207907
<Jazzva> asac, LiveHTTPHeaders is working :)... I'll push the branch in few minutes...
<Jazzva> just to move chrome.manifest to debian
<asac> Jazzva: to debian?
<asac> you can just commit that in .ubuntu branch
<asac> thats the idea of the .upstream + ubuntu branch split
<Jazzva> I will...
<asac> no need to maintain patches/ or fix files during build
<asac> just commit as usual
<Jazzva> Oh... So, I can leave it in top level?
<asac> but remember to properly document that in changelog and commit message
<Jazzva> asac ^^
<asac> Jazzva: yes. just commit it
<asac> if top level is upstream top level
<Jazzva> k
<asac> and forward that upstream so hopefully it will be included at some point
<fta> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/
<fta> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<fta> asac, ?
<Volans> Hi asac, we are ready with the package (if is not too late), you can find it here: http://debomatic.linuxdc.it/hardy/result/ubuntu-it-menu_1.0.6-0ubuntu1/
<Volans> sorry for the delay due to a little problem encountered
<asac> fta: well ... i pushed without overwrite
<asac> and didn't merge in advance ...
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505/
<asac> so you probably committed something locally that you didn't push yet
<asac> fta: remember that  bzr merge will eliminate my revisions
<asac> pull first and merge your branch on top
<fta> I can't pull
<fta> diverged
<asac> pull new ... merge your branch over
<warp10> Hi all!
<asac> warp10: hi
<warp10> hey asac
<fta> asac, I don't get why bzr wants to revert 12+ commits when just the last one diverged
<asac> fta: no idea ... it won't revert anything if you branch a few checkout and merge your local branch to that
<asac> i will try to look closer what merge does when i get diverged again at some point
<asac> warp10: new channel member or just a question?
<asac> ;)
<warp10> asac: no questions now... but maybe I will get closer to mozilla packages for Intrepid :)
<asac> great. welcome then ;)
<warp10> thank you! :)
<Volans> asac: I hope it is not too late for including it in Hardy, anyway
<asac> Volans: did you file a bug against firefox-extensions project ... please do so: ask for REVIEW/SPONSORSHIP
<asac> and attach the required files to the bug report
<asac> and add your extension the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions wiki page
<asac> with yourself as QA Contact
<Volans> asac for the bug the required files are: orig.tar.gz, diff.gz e dsc ?
<asac> yes
<cosmodad> heya. I was curious about when TB 3 will be part of Ubuntu. I guess it won't make it into Hardy anymore, or will it?
<fta> it wont
<cosmodad> is 8.10 a good prediction for TB 3?
<cosmodad> let me rephrase: how much longer is the 2.x branch going to be developed?
<fta> not sure. they didn't announce a roadmap, afair
<fta> i have it packaged for hardy if that's the question but it's pre alpha 1
<fta> so there's still a long way to go
<Jazzva> asac: stumbleupon is fixed too... The problem was that I used lowercase id to declare MOZ_XPI_EMID, but it wasn't all lowercase in install.rdf, so there was a problem :)
<cosmodad> I'm asking because there is a patch for a movemail bug but it's only working "against 1.8 branch, [...] and as such it works when building TB 3 or SM 2 from trunk".
<cosmodad> sorry *not* against 1.8
<cosmodad> but trunk
<cosmodad> how's the 1.8 branch related to 2.x?
<fta> 1.8 is the gecko part, the core, used by tb2
<fta> tb3 uses 1.9
<cosmodad> I wonder why patches are released for trunk when there isn't even a roadmap leading to TB 3.
<cosmodad> assuming that TB 2 will be in action for quite a while.
<asac> Jazzva: goof
<asac> god
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> lol
<Jazzva> Yay... made it by saturday midnight :)
<asac> thats cool
<Volans> asac: wiki updated, bug updated ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/112846 ) I hope in the right way
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112846 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ubuntu-it Menu (Firefox extension)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<fta> cosmodad, maybe ask on moznet, this has nothing to do with ubuntu. we package what they produce.
<Jazzva> thanks for your help :)... I think I'd never guess the contents.rdg => chrome.manifest part
<asac> Volans: looking
<cosmodad> fta: you are right. I guess I will just comment the bug report.
<asac> cosmodad: trunk is current development focs
<asac> focus
<asac> nothing new is introduced on 1.8 branch
<cosmodad> asac: not even bug fixes?
<asac> tbird was more or less in sync wth ffox 1.8, but for trunk it isn't
<asac> cosmodad: bug fixes only for regressions and high impact bugs
<asac> given that movemail was never really officially supported i doubt that it qualifies for that
<cosmodad> darn. :/
<asac> however, i think it could go in, but its hard to find someone investing time in 1.8 branch
<cosmodad> wish I knew enough about the TB code to do modify the patch on my own.
<asac> cosmodad: learning by doing ;)
<cosmodad> it's only a bunch of lines, and the patch applies, but it's not working.
<asac> well tbird 3 is most likely still shaky
<fta> asac, are we releasing extensions with b4 hardcoded ?
<asac> fta: do we?
<asac> thats a bug. i tried to take care that thats not happening
<fta> asblock+
<fta> adblock+
<asac> but maybe i missed it her and there
<asac> yeah ... thats not me
<asac> rainct is motu ...
<asac> we should fix that though
<cosmodad> asac: could the patch be introduced to TB 2 by some Ubuntu group, e.g. your team, MOTU, whatever?
<asac> fta: let me fix it
<asac> cosmodad: i think we have no time right now. i guess there is already a bug open
<asac> iirc it already has a patch
<asac> maybe take a look
<cosmodad> asac: the bug is filed, but there was no patch 24h ago.
<cosmodad> asac: there's only one patch in mozilla bugzilla, but like I said, it only applies against trunk.
<asac> cosmodad: i mean bug in launchpad
<fta> asac, i'm using a devel version but users are complaining in the forum and are now jumping on the tester extension :P
<cosmodad> asac: yeah the bug is filed in LP, but no fix available.
<asac> fta: please deescalate in the forum, comment and say that an upgrade will be available in a few
<asac> thanks
<fta> done
<asac> fta: its bug 203015 ...  he didn't commit to bzr back then
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203015 in adblock-plus "not compatible with firefox 3.0b4" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203015
<asac> i will just upload again
<asac> ubuntu3
<asac> and push that to branch
<asac> ok fix uploaded
<fta> thx for them ;)
<asac> can we monitor all branches and kick people when a higher version appears in archive then in bzr?
<fta> easy :)
<asac> uploading icedove beast
<asac> eat this ;)
<asac> jimmy_: that gconf patch is really dirty
<asac> jimmy_: you didn't upgrade the UPSTREAM branch?
<asac> jimmy_: thats really much work for me now
<Volans> by the way asac, have you had the time to look if all was fine?
<asac> jimmy_: please provide me a clean one first thing on monday. otherwise we cannot support gconf in midbrowser hardy
<Jazzva> asac: anything left for those extensions, or is it up to the archive team now?
<Jazzva> *left for me to do
<asac> Jazzva: i think 4 are not uploaded yet
<asac> Jazzva: what about those that are not yet upgraded?
<asac> Jazzva: we need to move them to firefox-2
<asac> if we cannot fix them
<Jazzva> asac: ok... I'll provide a fix for those that are not compatible for sure...
<Jazzva> bug report + diff?
<asac> yes.
<asac> that should be ok
<Jazzva> and firefox extensions + mozillateam?
<asac> maybe note the bug in the table of extensions page
<asac> Jazzva: yes, upstream firefox extensions would be helpful
<asac> i don't read bugmail right now ... so mozillateam is not helpful
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> oh, it's good to know :)
<asac> well. i think i should filter mozillateam mail somewhere else
<asac> it should be far less
<asac> most goes to mozilla-bugs (hopefully)
<asac> this upload to dewbian is really creeping along
<asac> Jazzva: can you send a message on such a bug again?
<Jazzva> asac: huh?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> yay ... deleted 10000 unread mails in ubuntu-bugs ;)
<asac> now directing to /dev/null ;)
<Jazzva> soooo ... i need to resend bugmails? :)
<asac> Jazzva: the idea was to see if it ends up in my high prio folder now
<asac> if you send a message on firefox-extensions
<Jazzva> ok, i'll write something in a few minutes...
<asac> let me know ;)
<Jazzva> asac, done... edited the description for bug 205172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205172 in greasemonkey "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor firefox-greasemonkey" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205172
<fta> asac, why did you post a midbrowser patch to bug 23369 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23369 in firefox "firefox(-gnome-support) should get proxy from gconf" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23369
<asac> fta: well. thats the gconf backend patch against xul 1.9
<Jazzva> Hmm, I thought that description editing will send a notice to subscribers
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-06
<asac> fta: however jimmy_ didn't do well :) so its pretty dirty
<fta> and it's huge
<asac> yes, but after cleanup it shouldn't be that huge anymore
<asac> ok second try to upload
<asac> (icedove)
<asac> Jazzva: just send a comment :)
<Jazzva> wouldn't that be spamming? :)
<asac> no ;)
<asac> not in this particular case
<Jazzva> anyway, here's spamming... changed the status to "confirmed" and then back to "new"
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> ...and a comment, in case this is not delivered
<Jazzva> *that
 * Jazzva feels like a spammer now
<fta> -                      {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser});
<fta> +                      {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser });
<fta> asac, cosmetic, right?
<fta> (from your bzXXX_reload_new_plugins.patch)
<asac> thats ok
<fta> it diverged so i'm manually redoing it
<asac> why would it diverge?
<fta> 1.9pre
<asac> let me do it please. i don't want this to break again :)
<fta> it's not in your part
<asac> he?
<fta> the context changed around
<asac> yeah ... if thats the case i certainly want to look ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6507/
<asac> broken in 20080404t1714?
<fta> yes
<fta> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvslog.cgi?file=/mozilla/browser/base/content/browser.js&rev=HEAD&mark=1.1021
<fta> i was done anyway
<asac> Jazzva: ok both mails retrieved
<asac> (description change as well
<asac> looks like i have a chance to follow up again :)
<asac> damn thing
<asac> upload to debian hangs again
<fta> asac, could I commit ? it's a trivial change
<fta> -                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<fta> +                       "PFSWindow", "modal,chrome,resizable=yes",
<Jazzva> asac: cool for mail, damn for debian :/
<fta> done, drop it if you want, i need that to finish my builds
<asac> fta: please eliminate the diff you showed above. and _test_ that the plugin install wizard from ubufox automatically reloads plugins still
<asac> ok
<fta> above as in the cosmetic one ? or the chrome/modal change from upstream?
<asac> no the cosmetic one
<fta> oh, done :)
<asac> though i am not sure if non-modal is really good here
<asac> but well
<fta> it's modal now, was not before
<fta> hm
<asac> oh ok
<asac> he?
<fta> nope, reverse
<asac> yeah ... thats what i ment
<asac> ok because of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424137#c12
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 424137 in Plugin Finder Service "PFS does not restart FF, therefore plug-ins do not render after install" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> that should fix the wierd restart behaviour i had yesterday ;)
<asac> when ubufox still thought a restart was required for everything ;)
<asac> it happened when you installed a plugin and then closed the browser ... it would just re-pop up again ;)
<asac> most likely the idea was to restart right away or show notification area
<asac> good
<asac> fta: why is -                       "PFSWindow", "modal,chrome,resizable=yes",
<asac> now in the patch?
<asac> +                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<asac> ah sorry
<asac> :)
<fta> diff of diff
<asac> what is different in the removeListener lines?
<fta> tabs vs spaces
<asac> fta: i had no tabs
<fta> I don't either
<asac> then its not tabs vs spaces ;)
<fta> oh, trailing spaces in your version
<fta> -+  tabbrowser.selectedBrowser.removeEventListener("NewPluginInstalled", $
<fta> -+                                                 gMissingPluginInstaller.refreshBrowserAndPlugins, $
<fta> ++  tabbrowser.selectedBrowser.removeEventListener("NewPluginInstalled",$
<fta> ++                                                 gMissingPluginInstaller.refreshBrowserAndPlugins,$
<asac> yeah
<asac> see that
<fta> quilt dropped them for me
<fta> QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="--diffstat -U8 --strip-trailing-whitespace"
<asac> Jazzva: the stumbleopen .ubuntu branch has no debian/ directory
<Jazzva> really? that's weird... give me a sec to check
<asac> Volans: you should attach those files in the bug
<asac> not urls
<asac> urls are known to be invalid at some point
<asac> Volans: they are 404 already ;)
<asac> please attach the bits
<Jazzva> damn, forgot to commit...
<Jazzva> asac, done... sorry :)
<Jazzva> asac, please take a look at bug 212579, and tell me if that's all that should be done for noncompat extensions. Thanks :).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212579 in firefox-sage "Fixed dependencies (firefox => firefox-2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212579
<Jazzva> I haven't tested the build, since this shouldn't be a major change...
<Volans> asac: it's strange the file are there one hour ago, now thery are disappeared and DktrKranz is not there
<asac> Volans: please upload as attachments ;)
<Volans> but I don't have saved those files to my pc.... :(
<asac> Volans: never give away your code ;)
<asac> ok i give up ... second upload attempt failed to debian
<Volans> I have the source and all the stuff but not saved yet the packaging files
<asac> Jazzva: sometimes its also a build depends issue
<asac> but in general yes.
<asac> Jazzva: close the bug in changelog ;)
<Jazzva> oh, right :)
<Jazzva> hmm, i might check the debian/dirs... have the usual dirs changed with ff3?
<Jazzva> to see if it installs in the correct place
<Volans> asac: sorry, I have to wait warp10 or dktrkranz in order to recompile or found the lost files...
<asac> Jazzva: doing that now
<asac> Jazzva: no firefox 2 still has the old dirs
<asac> Jazzva: so dirs and links most likely don't need to be changed
<Jazzva> Mhm... cool
<asac> Jazzva: it doesn't link to firefox at all
<Jazzva> yeah, noticed that now
<Jazzva> I'll fixe it
<Jazzva> *fix
<Jazzva> btw, shouldn't it install to /usr/lib/... and then link /usr/share/... dirs to that?
<asac> ok i uploaded sage now
<Jazzva> (though, I'm not willing to break the build by that :))
<asac> thats ok how it works i guess
<Jazzva> hmm... wasn't I suppose to close the bug report first? Or, did you do that? :)
<asac> attached what i uploaded
<asac> Jazzva: i closed the project task
<asac> the other will be closed by upload i guess
<asac> but look out :)
<asac> Jazzva: can you fix the license in stumbleupon=
<asac> ?
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/212534/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212534 in mozilla-stumbleupon "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor mozilla-stumbleupon" [Undecided,New]
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> debian/docs work with xpi.mk in usual way?
<asac> yesa
<asac> its used in other packages already
<Jazzva> Great...
<asac> look all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> (iirc)
<Jazzva> asac, done
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6508/
<asac> Jazzva: liveheaders done
<Jazzva> yay :)
<asac> Jazzva: stumble upon uploaded
 * asac on upload spree ;)
<Jazzva> wee...
<Jazzva> i'm checking the rest of extensions in the repos, that weren't in the list... just to see if they're compat with ff3...
<Jazzva> few more left
<asac> Jazzva: please add any new you find to the table
<asac> even if not with all data
<Jazzva> sure thing
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6510/
<asac> jetsaredim_: bug 203814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203814 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor useragentswitcher extension" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203814
<asac> jetsaredim_: can you fix those things timely?
<asac> fta: why is my all-in-one-sidebar branch in that list?
<fta> I list all branches in firefox-extensions
<fta> all in active statis
<fta> u
<asac> yeahg .... marked as merged now
<asac> hmm ... i think all .upstream branches should go to mozillateam?
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> or open a new team: mozextteam :)
<fta> maybe a new team
<asac> yeah
<asac> i guess its better
<asac> Jazzva: we should change the copyright reference to point to GPL (not GPL) for "or any later version" GPLs
<asac> i will upload imagezoom as it is though
<asac> just for future
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll submit the fix these days as a diff... Is that ok?
<Jazzva> (these days == 2-3 days
<Jazzva> )
<asac> Jazzva: imagezoom upped
<Jazzva> Good :)... I'm installing current extension (4 of them) from repos to test them...
<asac> Jazzva: MPL issue left in bug 212157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212157 in ctxextensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor mozilla-ctxextensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212157
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6514/
<Jazzva> I'll fix it now
<asac> please set back to new if done
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> no problem :)...
<asac> Jazzva: maybe also fix jetsaredim_'s bug 203814 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203814 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor useragentswitcher extension" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203814
<asac> of course ;)
<Jazzva> I'll take a look after this... BTW, one extensions shows up in addons, says it's not compat, dunno if it works. Three of them don't show up at all... *sighs*
<asac> Jazzva: not compat? install.rdf maxversion?
<Jazzva> mhm... seems to work, though...
<Jazzva> yep, it does... I'll bump the maxVersion for scrapbook
<asac> rzr: i have two comments for your control file in bug 211532 ... can you fix that? otherwise it looks good
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211532 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor flashblock" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211532
<asac> ok firefox-extensions plate is now clean :)
<asac> only incomplete or fix committed \o/
<asac> yay
<Jazzva> :D
 * asac waits for more debdiffs from Jazzva  :
<asac> )
<Jazzva> On their way... Little elves are currently packaging them :)...
<asac> elves == one of your monkeys  :) ?
<Jazzva> ...or that :P
<Jazzva> oops, forgot to mention new MPL file in changelog for mozilla-stumbleupon
<asac> yeah :) ... remember to be strict ;)
 * Jazzva is making a to-do list for tomorrow...
<fta> asac, here is the script, if you want to run it or extend it: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/check-extensions.sh.txt
<rzr> asac: ok i am doing this now and go to bed
<asac> rzr: thanks ;)
<rzr> asac: btw should i keep the CVS folders ?
<asac> rzr: in .upstream branch?
<asac> at best document the upstream commit in a way that one can reproduce the tree
<rzr> both
<asac> then CVS is not needed
<asac> yes, ubuntu hopefully ships what upstream has
<asac> so, no. at best not.
<asac> but if you have no way to document how to produce that tree again, then CVS dirs might be helpful
<rzr> maybe I can edit upstream branch to link to CVS upstream
<rzr> I should have use the VC import process
<Jazzva> asac, ctxextensions are fixed
<Jazzva> (MPL issue)
<asac> rzr: well CVS import is bad ... so manually doing it should be ok
<asac> just exporting with a TAG should be ok if you document the cvs command used in upstream brnach commit
<rzr> humm i dont commit in upstream branch
<rzr> so I remove CVS in .ubunutu tree , and document in debian/copyright
<asac> rzr: he=
<asac> ?
<asac> you can commit to upstream branch to correct an mistake
<asac> remove the CVS directories there and tell how to reproduce ;)
<rzr> ok you're talking about .upstream brancj ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> after removing it from there you need to bzr merge ../name.upstream to your .ubuntu branch
<asac> so the dirs get removed as well from therer
<asac> bzr merge
<asac> + bzr commit -m "* merge CVS cleanup"
<asac> + bzr commit -m "* merge CVS cleanup from .upstream branch" :)
<rzr> too late
<rzr> i removed into .ubuntu one
<asac> better uncommit
<rzr> let's do the same job again
<asac> bzr uncommit
<asac> bzr revert
<rzr> ok
<asac> (if you haven't pushed)
<rzr> I pushed it
<rzr> :)
<asac> otherwise you will get nasty conflicts when merging from upstream
<asac> which you have to do sooner or later
<rzr> If i remoove CVS in .upstream
<rzr> and merge again
<rzr> it should be ok
<rzr> let's try now
<rzr> So you want me to documment the CVS addy on launchpad or in a README file in .upstream branch ?
<asac> no just stating how to redo the export in initial commit message would have been ok
<asac> now i don't know
<asac> maybe document it in the CVS removal commit message
<asac> if thats not possible, remove them and then upgrade upstream by checking out a tag
<rzr> ok;, i updated on LP
<asac> k
<asac> rzr: that doesn't tell me how to reproduce if
<asac> you checkout v1.3.9
<asac> you probably used a -r TAG
<asac> or you should name which date that checkout is from
<asac> in a form suitable for cvs checkout -D "date here"
<asac> its ok for now
<asac> just in future
<asac> maybe on next update
<rzr> merge is ok
<rzr> # rzr@nrv:flashblock.ubuntu/ # [0] # bzr merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream
<rzr> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream is redirected to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream/
<rzr> All changes applied successfully.
<rzr> bzr is a neat tool
<asac> yeah
<asac> you need to commit that with "* merge CVS dir removal from .upstream branch"
<asac> or something
<asac> then all should be find
<asac> fine
<rzr> final push
<rzr> done
<rzr> btw, i removed CVS folder twice , it wasnt reported but it's ok
<rzr> asac: it's synced now ~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu
<rzr> bed time now we deserve it
<rzr> see ya
<Jazzva> asac, useragentswitcher wasn't uploaded before... is it ok if it has 2 entries in debian/changelog?
<asac> Jazzva: merge them
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Done, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/useragentswitcher.ubuntu
<Jazzva> asac ^^
<asac> Jazzva: please close bug in changelog
<asac> and set bug to New again
<Jazzva> right... forgot that :)
<Jazzva> asac, done
<Jazzva> do you want me to add the branch to bugreport?
<Jazzva> (since you're gonna finish it now... is it needed?)
<asac> no
<asac> ill add the -dev branch
<asac> like i did to the other bugs
<Jazzva> I'm testing the scrapbook build and will submit diff soon...
<Volans> asac: I go to sleep now, I come back tomorrow when I have attacched the files to the bug, thanks for the patience and sorry for the mistake :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> Jazzva: i cannot --export-upstream the uptream branch for whatever reason
<asac> :(
<asac> useragentswitcher that is
<asac> can't tell whats going on right now
<Jazzva> Hmm... That's bzr stuff? I branched jetsaredim_ ubuntu branch, then worked on it. Should I branch from upstream, and then merge with ubuntu?
<asac> no
<asac> it should just work i guess
<Jazzva> I'll try it this way too...
<asac> he?
<asac> Jazzva: i build with
<Jazzva> just after I upload scrapbook's diff
<asac> bzr bd --dont-purge --merge --builder='debuild -b' --export-upstream=UPSTREAMURL
<asac> it works for everything except this one
<Jazzva> maybe it's all branching :/
<Jazzva> Don't know... Haven't heard about that before...
<asac> Jazzva: the changelog is wrong
<asac> look at it
<asac> Jazzva: first line :)
<Jazzva> a space... how convenient :)...
<asac> Jazzva: ill fix it
<Jazzva> ok...
<Jazzva> thanks :)...
<asac> ok uploaded
<asac> and pushed to ~ubuntu-dev
<Jazzva> yay :)
<Jazzva> i'll merge back...
<asac> merge back? ah right :)
<Jazzva> scrapbook maxVersion bump, bug 212622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212622 in scrapbook "Fixed dependencies (firefox and firefox-2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212622
<Jazzva> hopefully, i didn't forge to check anything :)
<Jazzva> *forget to check everything...
<Jazzva> I'll add three left extensions to check on wiki... and mark done as 'done'...
<Jazzva> since I'm not sure about their compatibility, I'll add them the the last table (extensions in the repos) only...
<asac> ok scrapbook is done
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> ok ... thanks all. nice run on extensions today ;) ... only flashblock needs a tiny improvement. otherwise tabula-rasa :)
<Jazzva> Not so ... Just noticed new upstream of foxyproxy... Can it be uploaded tomorrow?
<Jazzva> Or are we closed?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<asac> this weekend is all fine
<asac> deadline was ment so we can upload on monday
<Jazzva> This was good :)...
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> done with wiki...
<Jazzva> i'm off to bed... :)
<Jazzva> night, all
<asac> night
<jetsaredim_> i heard my name
 * jetsaredim_ wakes up
<Volans> Hi, I have noticed a probable mistake in Firefox3 on Hardy, the locale on the system is italian (it_IT), Firefox layout is in english (mozilla-firefox-locale-it-it is already installed) and the welcome page is Lituanian (lt_LT) showing the "index-lt.html" page instead of the "index-it_IT.html" one. Maybe a mistyping of "it" with "lt"?
<rZr> asac: hi, I fixed FB's control now
<shirish> asac: firebird isn't still isn't in the archive :(
<CheGuevara> ping asac or fta
<shirish> CheGuevara: both seem to be asleep ;)
<CheGuevara> yeah lol
<CheGuevara> anyone else running latest firefox from fta's ppa
<CheGuevara> need to confirm a crash
<Jazzva> CheGuevara, I am.
<CheGuevara> Jazzva, go to mail.ru
<CheGuevara> and tell me if it crashes please
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Hmm, well it's not starting. Is the last update from 4.4.?
<Jazzva> (I mean, the firefox is not starting at all)
<Jazzva> CheGuevara, give me a sec... There is also a new kernel installed, so I'll just restart the computer and then try again.
<fta> CheGuevara, works for me
<CheGuevara> weird
<CheGuevara> crashes for me every time
<Volans> asac: bug 112846 -> files attached as requested, I think all is  ready now :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112846 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ubuntu-it Menu (Firefox extension)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112846
<CheGuevara> Aborted (core dumped)
<CheGuevara> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [ABRT], NULL, 8) = 0
<CheGuevara> tgkill(23071, 23071, SIGABRT)           = 0
<CheGuevara> --- SIGABRT (Aborted) @ 0 (0) ---
<CheGuevara> meh
<CheGuevara> fta, doesn't crash with a new profile
<CheGuevara> i have auto completition on that site
<CheGuevara> could it be that
<fta> hm; do you have a stack trace ?
<CheGuevara> fta: not yet, can you remind me the wiki page with instructions
<fta> !dbgsym
<ubotu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<CheGuevara> ta
<CheGuevara> is firefox 3 already with debug symbols atm?
<fta> CheGuevara, I have all the dbgsym for i386 if you need them
<Jazzva> CheGuevara, it's still crashing (at start)... fta, it crashes when it calls a function from libc (I think)...
<CheGuevara> Jazzva, so you cant even start firefox?
<Jazzva> Nope
<CheGuevara> strace might help
<fta> Jazzva, could you try with a fresh profile?
<CheGuevara> fta, whats the binary to feed to gdb
<CheGuevara> since everything seems to be a symlink
<Jazzva> it's ok :)
<CheGuevara> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0pre/firefox
<Jazzva> my profile was messy, then
<Jazzva> CheGuevara, mail.ru opens and firefox is still here
<CheGuevara> yeah fta i need a binary with dbgsyms
<CheGuevara> yeah Jazzva it also looks to be a profile thing
<Jazzva> that's good :)...
<fta> CheGuevara: i386 ?
<CheGuevara> fta, yep
<fta> ok, uploading the last batch to http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/debs/
<CheGuevara> thx fta, let me know when its done please
<CheGuevara> fta, how come a dbg package aint provided by default like for ff2
<fta> we started to depend on dbgsym a long time ago but ppa are not building them :(
<CheGuevara> figures...
<Jazzva> What are the files for stored passwords that I need to move to the new profile?
<Jazzva> Found it...
<fta> CheGuevara, done
<CheGuevara> cheers
<fta> oops missed two.
<CheGuevara> :P
<fta> done
<fta> CheGuevara, I can tar them if you prefer
<fta> are the forums dead ?
<CheGuevara> yeah they are down for a bit
<CheGuevara> nah fta i'll be fine thanks
<Jazzva> sigh... can't get my passwords back... oh, well.
<fta> "The forums are currently offline while we do maintenance. We will return shortly."
 * fta wonders why some people are still running hardy with firefox from Jan 1st and complaining about bugs..
<fta> all the bugs today are for either b3pre or b3
<fta> Am I back in time ?
<fta> !time
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fta> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fta> er
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> fta, if i do "gdb firefox" it still says no debugging symbols found
<fta> gdb /usr/lib/firefox-3.0pre/firefox
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> ./firefox -g -d gdb don't work either
<CheGuevara> This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"...
<CheGuevara> (no debugging symbols found)
<fta> that I should resurrect
<CheGuevara> rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 26520 2008-04-06 02:48 firefox
<CheGuevara> does that look right
<fta> try with *all* my debs so the dbgsym matches, dpkg -i *
<CheGuevara> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libnspr4-0d-dbgsym:
<CheGuevara>  libnspr4-0d-dbgsym depends on libnspr4-0d (= 4.7.1~beta2-0ubuntu1~fta1); however:
<CheGuevara>   Version of libnspr4-0d on system is 4.7.1~beta2-0ubuntu1
<fta> hm, slight downgrade, but it's the same code so it's harmless
<CheGuevara> let me force ur one
<fta> did you run it anyway inside gdb ? it works for me despite the "(no debugging symbols found)"
<fta> I'm still waiting for someone to open a crash bug on lp to see if my apport hook changes in b5 are correct
<CheGuevara> fta, hmmm there are dbg packages in ur ppa already
<fta> not for xul
<fta> The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error.
<fta> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<fta> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<fta>   (Details: serial 45662 error_code 11 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
<fta> doh!
<CheGuevara> lol
<fta> bug 212759
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212759 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crash opening corrupted png" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212759
<fta> try http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/kernel_history/developer_graph-2.6.22.png
<fta> lets see if upstream is impacted too
<CheGuevara> crashes for me :P
<fta> ... that's when my new minefield-packager comes in
<CheGuevara> hehe
<fta> bug 212726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212726 in firefox-3.0 "Eight (8) instances of back/forward buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212726
<CheGuevara> i had that on windows vista yesterday
<CheGuevara> wasn't 8
<CheGuevara> but 4 i think
<CheGuevara> after upgrade to beta 5
<fta> sudo dpkg -i firefox-minefield_3.0~build2008040604-1_i386.deb
<fta> retrying...
<CheGuevara> fta, i now got firefox, libsnpr, libnss3-1d, xulrunner dbgsym
<CheGuevara> should be all?
<fta> depends on where you crash
<fta> ok, minefield crashes too
<CheGuevara> ...
<fta> CheGuevara, so, what about your crash ?
<fta> Jazzva, could you tag as merged the branches that are indeed merged ?
<Jazzva> Ok...
<fta> same for everyone btw
<Jazzva> Hmm... I don't think I merged any of my branches with any other. upstreams are all new, and ubuntu branches are created by branching from upstream...
<Jazzva> fta ^^
<CheGuevara> fta, min
<CheGuevara> got distracted by smthing
<Jazzva> ...unless mine ubuntu branches are merged with ~ubuntu-dev's ubuntu branches... Are they?
<fta> Jazzva, I mean /~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-greasemonkey.ubuntu vs /~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-greasemonkey.ubuntu
<Jazzva> Yep... that's it :)
<fta> if /~ubuntu-dev is up-to-date, then i'd call the other one merged (as in not containing anything newer)
<Jazzva> mhm... I think all ubuntu branches are merged then, but I'll recheck
<Jazzva> fta, done...
<fta> thanks
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<Jazzva> I'll also edit the status of upstream branches...
<CheGuevara> fta, http://pastebin.com/m7910212b
<CheGuevara> looks useless
<fta> indeed
<CheGuevara> any idea why
<fta> why it crashes, no (i would bet on flashplayer), why it doesn't see the symbols, no clue. it used to work
<Jazzva> asac, foxyproxy package is prepared
<Jazzva> hopefully, it is clean :)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6519/
<fta> too bad i don't have access to upstream version
<Jazzva> fta, what do you mean?
<fta> display another column with upstream version to show when we are obsolete
<Jazzva> oh, that... that would be cool.
<Jazzva> I was thinking about that. The problem is that lots of extensions are obsolete *sigh*...
<fta> i need the amo id.. maybe I can parse the wiki
<Jazzva> You could .. as far as I know, most of the extension have the amo id noted...
<fta> btw, you let one 3.0pre slip through
<Jazzva> noticed and changed :)
<Jazzva> rerun check-extensions.sh
<Jazzva> That's what you get when you say "hopefully it's clean"... A minute later you realize it's not and then push 3 (I think) new revisions...
<fta> parsing the wiki in shell is a sport :)
<Jazzva> wish I could do that... though, I don't have time right now ... I suppose it would take a looot
<Jazzva> good luck :)
<fta> i like shell so it's at least it's fun
<Jazzva> Is new FF3 crashing to others too? Currently, at google's web history and at some pages in joomla's control panel...
<fta> not for me
<fta> well, at least it's not worse than b5 in hardy
<Jazzva> true :)
<Jazzva> i'm off for half an hour... to see the end of a movie i like ... see ya soon
<fta> good, the apport script seems to work fine. we now see the extensions and plugins users have in ff3 bugs
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13150240/ExtensionSummary.txt
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13150241/pluginreg.dat.txt
<fta> maybe we can compile a list of extensions from those reports
<fta> Jazzva, too bad, there's no mapping between the bzr branch, or source package name, and the amo id in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<fta> for example adblock-plus
<Jazzva> fta, I was adding for some... The second table from the end...
<Jazzva> I was thinking of doing the same for the rest of extensions, and to make uniform column names for all tables
<fta> would be nice. Could you do it please ?
<Jazzva> Sure...
<Jazzva> Just to make a list of relevant information from the tables...
<Jazzva> Give me half an hour
<fta> np
<Jazzva> Well, I think we need three tables
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524/
<Jazzva> maybe two...
<Jazzva> This is the suggestion of the new structure
<Jazzva> we could merge the current 1, 3, 4. and 5.  tables in one table (Main table)
<Jazzva> Maybe we could also merge the No license table, stating "No" in License field, and adding the Comment field to the Main table
<Jazzva> Any suggestions?
<Jazzva> fta, asac ^^
<Jazzva> fta, asac, ping
<fta> back
<Jazzva> good, I'm almost at the end. Some data will be missing for now
<fta> what is the url ?
<Jazzva> Just a sec, to re-check the table fields...
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions that's the link...
<Jazzva> I left the duplicate tables, in case this is not good :)
<Jazzva> give him a second to save
<Jazzva> fta ^^ done
<fta> why isn't adblock-plus in ?
<Jazzva> It's a bit too wide. Since it's long, maybe it would be wise to add column names in different colore, every 15 lines
<Jazzva> It's the first entry ;)
<Jazzva> Ok, second... first is an example...
<Jazzva> I skipped some of the info (which wasn't present in the previous tables) for now ... It will be add...
<fta> line 2 (Adblock Plus) is in the very last table
<fta> oh, plu
<fta> plus
<Jazzva> Did we keep the adblock too>
<Jazzva> ?
<Jazzva> I thought that adblock plus replaces adblock, that's why I added it to the last table few days ago...
<fta> yes
<fta> i misread
<fta> but the string "adblock-plus" is nowhere in the page
<Jazzva> yep... adblock-plus replaces mozilla-firefox-adblock...
<Jazzva> I wasn't sure about the package name... I said I skipped some info for now... :)
<fta> as it's the 1st in my list, i was testing with it ;)
<Jazzva> The new table is merged from old 1, 2 and 4, since it (should) replace them :)
<Jazzva> I'll add as much missing data as I can :)...
<Jazzva> What do you think about the structure?
<Jazzva> Does it cover everything?
<aleehk82> about the awesomebar. object focus behaves somewhat backwards.
<fta> Jazzva, maybe remove the url and make the name clickable instead to have a smaller table
<Jazzva> fta, good one...
<Jazzva> fits perfectly :)
<fta> it's still the same here
<Jazzva> I previewed it :)
<Jazzva> fta, check it now...
<Jazzva> Maybe it would be good to define statuses for extensions at the beginning
<Jazzva> if it's broken, works with bumped maxVerision, what to do if it's in the repos, or not... and stuff... Basically, just to rearange the list before the table...
<fta> the line imagezoom is bogus
<Jazzva> edited it...
<Jazzva> Updated package name and repo columns...
<Jazzva> Dinner time... Be back later.
<fta> Jazzva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6527/
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... missing amo ids?
<Jazzva> though, it looks good :)
<fta> is search for the exact source package name
<fta> -is-I
<Jazzva> Oh... you need that? :)
<Jazzva> and not the package name?
<fta> could be several pkgs but always only 1 source pkg
<Jazzva> I'll change the field in the table to source package then.
<Jazzva> fta, done...
<fta> testing...
<Jazzva> i have to change few more (mozilla-beagle => beagle and so...)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6528/
<Jazzva> congrats :D...
<Jazzva> looks good :)
<Jazzva> not all the data in, but it's cool :)
<fta> fixing...
<Jazzva> ok, i'm currently searching for license data
<CheGuevara> meh this version of ff3 is deff buggy
<CheGuevara> crashes on phpbb2 install apge
<CheGuevara> *page
<fta> same with b5 ?
<CheGuevara> no idea, am using the one from ur ppa
<fta> Jazzva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529/
<Jazzva> yay :)... I'll add the ctxextensions amoid in the next update :)
<Jazzva> is this the MIT license?
<Jazzva> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/t/torbutton/torbutton_1.0.4-2ubuntu1~gutsy1/torbutton-extension.copyright
<Jazzva> Ok, it is...
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> evening, asac
<asac> hi sorry ... couldn't makeit earlier
<fta> hi
<Jazzva> no problem :)
 * asac reading backlog
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529/
 * Jazzva can't find contextmenu extensions on amo...
<asac> fta: why are some indented?
<Jazzva> I think I found them only once (if I found them)
<fta> alignment
<Jazzva> s/them/it/
<Jazzva> brb
<asac> hmm
<asac> is there no url in copyright?
<fta> http://piro.sakura.ne.jp/xul/ctxextensions/index.html.en
<fta> but we need amo
<rzr> fta: hey there's flashblock, maybe i'll have to sync to latest upstream and drop my previous work for debian
<fta> rzr, my list is automatic, it's for everything with a branch in the firefox-extensions project
<rzr> ok i am checking anyway
<Jazzva> asac, no url on that page pointing to amo...
<rzr> well nevermind upstream repo is now ..
<Jazzva> asac, what do you think on the new table for ff3 extensions?
<rzr> down
<Jazzva> is it too confusing?
<rzr> any mozdev memebers around
<rzr> tell you sysop about : can't create temporary directory /mozdev/cvstmp/cvs-serv36023
<asac> Jazzva: let me check
<Jazzva> ok...
<rzr> later guys
<Jazzva> bye, rzr
<asac> Jazzva: it doesn't fit on my small laptop screen ;)
<Jazzva> yeah... that's an issue...
<fta> zoom out ;)
<asac> looks good
<Jazzva> to shrink e-mail column, i.e. just to say [mail@... link]
<asac> what about the LP number?
<Jazzva> since it's pretty wide
<Jazzva> I was lazy to search for every number, so I updated the easier columns first :). And it's there to point to relevant bug reports (new upstream, diff, blah...)
<Jazzva> mostly for new upstream ... or if the extension is broken, it can point to that bug report, so it can easily be found, once there's a fix
<asac> Jazzva: maybe the launchpad number could be used to link for the "status" column?
<asac> e.g. "submitted", "uploaded", "new upstream" (linked to a bug) ?
<Jazzva> I suppose it could... It's more meaningful than "open" and "done"...
<Jazzva> Ok, off to editing... Is it ok if I remove the old 1, 3 and 4 table, since they were merged into main?
<asac> Jazzva: actually i liked the idea to have extensions that need someone to work on in a separate table
<asac> but i am not sure now
<asac> e.g. maintain a main table for extensions that are either worked actively on or are already in the archive
<asac> the other table would be used for extensions that are not worked on, which is particular useful to document extensions that do not yet have all information available needed to work on them
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... "and the rest" == "without Ubuntu QA contact"?
<asac> Jazzva: well ... i think the second table can also lack other things like "license"
<Jazzva> Hmm, Well, the old 2 (no license) and 5 (changed extension name) would be left...
<Jazzva> they weren't merged...
<asac> hmm quite complex ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm... so...
<Jazzva> One main table for active and in repos
<Jazzva> the other for "need some love" extensions?
<Jazzva> asac ^^
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... how about:
<asac> 1. table: table of extensions maintained or currently worked on
<asac> 2. table. extensions that have all the required informations but need a maintainer
<Jazzva> BTW, do we need developer names? How about just an e-mail address? :)
<asac> 3. table: extensions that are suggested, but lack details ;)
<asac> 4. table: extensions that were suggested, but found not suitable for ubuntu
<asac> 5. table: extensions that were previously available in the archive, but are now replaced
<asac> ;)
<asac> if you scratch the ",but ..." then thats complete
<Jazzva> Sounds good to me ...
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> And in the 2. table... "need a maintainer" == "not having Ubuntu QA contact"?
<asac> Id say that we don't really need a maintainer, but one or more persons that care for that extension
<asac> do upstream communication and take care that updates available are packaged
<Jazzva> meaning Ubuntu QA contact :)...
<asac> right ;)
<asac> no idea if that was defined
<asac> but thats what i had in mind
<Jazzva> Cool... then it's basically just lot of copy/paste... *starts_gedit*
<fta> I hope it won't break my code...
<Jazzva> It might...
<Jazzva> Column rearrangement.
<Jazzva> Otherwise, no... everything that's scanned will be in the first table
<Jazzva> Basically, the LP bug number link will be in the "hardy status", and "LP bug number" column will be removed
<fta> tell me when you're down, i'll give it another try
<Jazzva> Ok...
<fta> of course, i meant done, not down
<fta> but maybe you'll be down after so many cut/paste
<Jazzva> lol... :)
<fta> asac, did you end up with something with the plugin code ?
<asac> fta: you mean the crashes?
<asac> waited for reeds comment on that
<asac> but if he does not appear i will just look closer
<asac> but changing plugin code is pretty fragile
<asac> so hoped i get infos first
<fta> > [reed] is away (gone for the weekend -- be back Sunday afternoon/night)
<asac> ah
<fta> ask on moznet :)
<asac> fta: he committed that ;)
<asac> so good start ;)
<fta> what was the bug already ?
<Jazzva> Oke, I'm down... I mean, done with the column rearrangement...
<fta> :)
<Jazzva> now to table rearrangement :)... no columns will be edited...
<Jazzva> Hmm... is beagle extension supported in ff3?
<fta> no idea
<Jazzva> ok, i'll check the source later/tomorrow...
<fta> Jazzva, is the page stable now ?
<Jazzva> Pretty much, I removed some entries from the first table to the rest... give me a few more minutes
<Jazzva> that should be it... it will need a minor corrections though...
<Jazzva> I'm off... Will be back tomorrow afternoon. Have guests overnight, again...
<fta> cu
<fta> and thanks for your work :)
<Jazzva> No problem :)...
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6534/
<fta> flashblock and speeddial are behind AMO
<asac> yeah
<fta> mozilla bug 412171
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412171 in XUL Widgets "[FIXED in FF] In <browser.xml>, "Error: this.docShell is null", when the sidebar opens" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412171
<fta> looks familiar... my prism issue
<asac> hmm
<asac> we have one ugly situation here
<fta> ?
<asac> we have versioned paths for xul ... so we cannot add xul chrome if its not an extension :/
<asac> now thats all fine, but extensions are not really available for xulrunner
<asac> so we cannot use to add translations of the xulrunner part to any xulrunner based application
<asac> without adding the application as target application
<fta> isn't /usr/lib/mozilla supposed to allow that too ?
<asac> allow what?
<fta> chrome
<asac> i can't find that in code
<asac> afaik only extensions are now looked up there
<asac> in /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions
<fta> and plugins
<asac> in fact the problem with chrome is that you cannot state versions ... so its dangerous to inject that from outside packages
<fta> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=189
<asac> yeah plugins
<fta> just one month late :)
<asac> might be
<asac> do plugins really work=
<asac> not that it matters in our case
<fta> apparently, 1.9pre is crashing and freezing like hell
<CheGuevara> meh my ff is crashing on all phpbb boards i think
<CheGuevara> ok forums.gentoo.org works
<CheGuevara> just installed phpbb2 makes ff crash
<asac> oh i see
<asac>           if ((data.id == gApp.ID) ||
<asac>               (data.id == TOOLKIT_ID) && !installData.currentApp)
<asac>             installData.currentApp = data;
<asac> TOOLKIT_ID
<asac> lets hope that its what i think it is
<fta> (oh, it's snowing here)
<asac> fta: \o/ i think it works ,)
<asac> TOOLKIT_ID in targetApplicatoin is what we want
<asac> instead of listing all
<asac> apps
<asac> time to test that i guess ;)
<CheGuevara> was snowing earlier on
<asac> most likely its never been tested
<asac> for real ... so expect hick-ups ;)
<fta> cairo 1.5.18 out
<Volans> asac: I don't know if you have read my message of today afternoon:  bug 112846 -> files attached as requested, I think all is ready now :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112846 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ubuntu-it Menu (Firefox extension)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112846
<asac> fta: btw, mike set my bug about "please package the upstream way" to + pending
<asac> apparently he will use our package names ... most likely thoughtfully so we cannot overload ours on him
<asac> (unconfirmed trollish claim warning)
<asac> Volans: yeah. i saw that bug ;)
<fta> asac, make sure there's no auto sync then. preventive measure.
<asac> yeah
<asac> he doesn't use our source name
<asac> so in the end all debian cruft will have to stay out
<fta> debian bug 474136
<ubotu> Debian bug 474136 in libcairo2 "Error when creating pdf charts for new FreeSerifItalic.ttf" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/474136
<Volans> ok asac, thank you very much, there is other that I have to do for this?
<asac> Volans: i haven't checked the packaging yet :)
<fta> freedesktop bug 15348
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 15348 in pdf backend "printing some PDFs from evince is crashing our Xerox printer" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15348
<asac> Volans: copyright OK
<fta> "Fix serious failure on X servers without the Render extension"
<Volans> fiuuu... :) was the hardest thing to do
<asac> Volans: Maintainer: dktrkranz ?
<fta> Enable the buggy_repeat workaround for Xorg servers < 1.4
<asac> why not MOTU?
<asac> fta: ?
<Volans> at the moment yes DktrKranz, maybe myself in future
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6538/
<asac> Volans: use MOTU please
<asac> as obviously you packaged it
<asac> you can add yourself to XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<asac> field
<Volans> you refer to the dsc file?
<asac> fta: is that from cairo list?
<asac> Volans: no debian/control
<fta> http://cairographics.org//news/cairo-1.5.18/
<asac> Volans: look at the other extensions in the firefox-extensions project
<asac> you can use browesr code in .ubuntu branches to inspect the control file
<asac> fta: so i buggy repeat enabled now by default or just fro 1.3.x?
<Volans> ok, I will check
<fta> dling the tarball
<asac> Volans: otherwise it looks good to me
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-30
<asac> Jazzva: prod --export-upstream=. still broken :(
<fta> builders are seriously broken :(
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> 16 hours, some are still not built, even if all queues are empty
<fta> and some packages took 7h to build, like this one: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/922877
<BUGabundo> hey guys, good morning
<Jazzva> asac: bzr --export-upstream?
<asac> Jazzva: sorry. wanted to prod james_w who isnt here
<asac> james_w: oh he is ;)
<asac> odd
<asac> prod --export-upstream=. still broken :(
<Jazzva> ah, ok :)
<fta> 11522 chromium-browser                1998    95     0  1903     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 11785 firefox-3.1                     1887   337   780   711    59 (Unknown)
<fta> 31499 firefox-3.5                       98     6     0    92     0 (Unknown)
<fta> lol, more chromium-browser users than ff 3.1+3.5 :)
<BUGabundo> fta: eheh
<BUGabundo> how can that be?
<asac> Jazzva: so what about flash ;)
<asac> err nspluginwrapper
<BUGabundo> fta I'm RTing that quote
<asac> i would like to use kind of "nsp-recreate-wrappers" in next .postinst of flashplugin-nonfree
 * asac has a dream ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I need to check pointers. I promise I will finish it soon :). Sorry for the delay. When is the nex upload of flash?
<asac> Jazzva: heh. i am here to ask ;)
<Jazzva> asac: ah, ok. It will be soon. I'll start checking right now :)
<asac> err
<asac> does the weather clock thing work for anyone?
<asac> moving to #..desktop
<BUGabundo> it does here
<asac> odd
<asac> but thats a fresh install i guess
<asac> fta: did the clock applet break for you?
<asac> at some point during jaunty?
<Jazzva> asac: works for me
<asac> the location wizard is kind of broken too
<asac> at least Germany/Berlin is in africa
<Jazzva> it's in europe for me. though, I updated the system two days ago. maybe it broke at some point after that.
<BUGabundo> Porto works here
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> let me test berlin
<asac> let me upgrade
<BUGabundo> berlin is fine here
<BUGabundo> updated 2h ago
<Jazzva> hmm. I'm trying to use read(), as it is used throughout npw (afaics)... and I want it to read line by line. Is there any way to do that with read(), or should I just use fgets()?
<Jazzva> ok, nspluginwrapper uses fgets too. I'll use that :)
<asac> Jazzva: what are you trying to do?
<asac> i mean where ;)
<asac> reading a file with a list of files`?
<Jazzva> asac: yes.
<asac> err list of directories ;)
<Jazzva> read just returned something like "/bla/file1\n/bla/file2\n..."
<asac> Jazzva: i dont think we need to put that part in C
<asac> we can use NSPLUGINDIRS=/path/1:/path/2
<asac> and then write a wrapper script
<asac> does that sound better?
<Jazzva> asac: um, I thought we wanted to make npw envdir-conscious in "nspluginwrapper --list"
<asac> yes
<asac> but why do you need to parse a file?
<asac> i would think you use getenv ("NSPLUGINDIRS")
<asac> and then tokenize it by ':'
<Jazzva> so it can use them process_list
<Jazzva> and what about using something like /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d/ for storing meta-files?
<Jazzva> I think you mentioned that :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. but thats on the packaging level
<asac> Jazzva: nspw on its own just need a way to get other directories configured
<asac> we can write a wrapper script that assembles NSPLUGINDIRS=... from /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d/
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah i would think thats ok
<Jazzva> asac: well, it's almost done in C :). if it's really bad I guess we can remove it
<asac> sure go ahead
<asac> to parse lines you should just pull the full buffer
<asac> and then search for the \n tokens
<Jazzva> so running "nspluginwrapper --list" would process our env dirs
<Jazzva> if they exist
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> um, let me rephrase it
<Jazzva> would process files listed in meta-files in /var/lib/npw/dirs.d
<Jazzva> brb, late breakfast
<asac> Jazzva: see, its a bit of a problem that you cannot opt out of that behaviour
<asac>  /var/lib/npw/dirs.d will usually exist, and then the user cannot use the normal "--list" anymore
<asac> personally i think NSPLUGINDIRS env is right to do that.
<asac> everything else means more work ;)
<asac> like adding --list-from-dirs.d=/var/lib/npw/dirs.d
<Jazzva> asac: that sounds good
<asac> for me it doesnt ;)
<Jazzva> so, --list-from-dirs=... should be implemented
<Jazzva> I meant "--list-from-dir="
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> i still think its really too high level ;)
<asac> so saying --list-from-dirs=/real/dirs/
<asac> that would make sense
<asac> but --list-from-dirs-you-can-find-in-files-in-dir=/
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> ok, so you just want to check few specified dirs? :)
<asac> but even for --list-from-dirs=/real/dirs
<Jazzva> so, how are we going to do "update all wrappers" on nspluginwrapper update :)?
<asac> i would really suggest to add parameter used for everything like: --nspluginwrapper-dirs=/real/path
<asac> so you can either use NSPLUGINDIRS= ... or --nspluginwrapper-dirs=
<asac> Jazzva: packages shipping wrapped plugins should call:
<asac> update-npwrappers
<asac> which would look at /var/lib/npw/dirs.d/
<asac> get the directories in there and calls
<asac> NSPLUGINDIR=... --list
<asac> or --upgrade
<asac> also they ship their own dir in a file in /var/lib/npw/dirs.d/
<Jazzva> and what happens on nspluginwrapper upgrade?
<asac> Jazzva: the same. nspluginwrapper calls update-npwrappers
<asac> only difference is that nspluginwrapper doesnt ship a dir in /var/lib/npw/dirs.d/
<Jazzva> mhm, ok
<asac> maybe wrapper plugins dont even need to run update-npwrappers
<asac> just --install
<asac> so just nspluginwraopper would call that
<asac> Jazzva: anyway. if the code is there you can also keep it
<asac> just name it --with-conf-dir=/var/lib/npw/dirs.d/
<asac> ;)
<asac> or something
<Jazzva> I will use it, since we will need it with NSPLUGINDIRS=... --list
<asac> Jazzva: you definitly will need parts of it
<Jazzva> we can keep it here where it is now, and it will be called if getenv(NSPLUGINDIRS) != NULL
<Jazzva> if that's the case, then npw --list will list wrappers in default and env dirs. that can be used in update-all, which only needs to be called on nspluginwrapper update
<asac> Jazzva: i would think so, yes.
<Jazzva> (I think that's the only occasion when we need to list wrappers in env dirs)
<Jazzva> and packages that need wrappers would ship a meta-file to NSPLUGINDIR
<asac> Jazzva: i would think that fixing get_mozilla_dirs function would be the right thing
<asac> are there any issues with that?
<Jazzva> asac: yeah, it's a list of predefined directories
<asac> i would think that nspw looks at that dir list in update-all ... and we just need to call that
<asac> Jazzva: right. but shouldnt we just extend that by adding NSPLUGINDIRS=... directories?
<Jazzva> we still need a way to process meta-files. I don't see any other way to list/update all wrappers in env dirs on nspluginwrapper update.
<asac> Jazzva: auto_update_plugins uses get_mozilla_plugin_dirs
<asac> so if we add our NSPLUGINDIRS to it it should work?
<asac> shouldnt it?
<asac> and yes. we need meta-files
<asac> but only on a package base
<Jazzva> asac: how do we determine NSPLUGINDIRS in case where we upgrade nspluginwrapper?
<asac> yes
<asac> oh
<asac> how ;)
<asac> nspluginwrapper.postinst gets shell code to
<asac> make that env from the files in /var/lib//...
<asac> does that make sense?
<asac> or am i getting something completely wrong now?
<asac> whats the problem again ;)?
<Jazzva> asac: I think that's ok too.
<asac> yeah i think its ok
<Jazzva> It's just that the code is already written for that in C :). I just need to change readdir("/var/lib/...") to readdir(getenv(NSPLUGINDIRS));
<asac> readdir?
<Jazzva> it will return a list of env dirs, which are written in meta-files
<asac> for NSPLUGINDIRS?
<Jazzva> oh, opendir :)
<asac> i thought its already a list of dirs
<Jazzva> i thought it contains files which contain list of env dirs...
<asac> heh
<asac> no i ment that we just have directories in there
<Jazzva> asac: and where do we keep files with env-dirs?
<asac> Jazzva: we keep them in /var/lib/ ... its just that the logic moves to the package postinst
<gnomefreak> what does it mean when mozilla bugs are grayed out while others are normal? this is on bugzilla.mozilla
<Jazzva> so, package postinst would parse them and return something like NSPLUGINDIRS=/some/file1:/some/file2:...?
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> yes.
<Jazzva> asac: and then we process that in npw --list..
<asac> Jazzva: i think we just extend the get_mozilla_plugins_dir function
<asac> to include them
<asac> that should fix --list
<asac> and update-all
<Jazzva> mhm... ok
<asac> Jazzva: if you really want we can drop the env approach
<asac> and use something like: --with-extra-dirs/path/to/directory/with/links/ ;)
<asac> e.g. /var/lib/npw/extra-dirs.d/flash -> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Jazzva> asac: no, I'm fine. at least I refreshed my pointers and I/O in C knowledge :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> great
<Jazzva> programming all school projects in Java (which is a usual requirement) makes you don't worry about pointers, string manipulation and stuff...
<asac> Jazzva: i am currently not exactly sure if we really want to add NSPLUGINDIRS to get_mozilla_plugins_dir or replace the other list
<asac> we need to test whether it deliberately wipes the update-alternatives links i guess
<asac> if it doesnt do that its good to just add it
<Jazzva> asac: I think we can keep the other list. It's no harm and there might be a case where there is a wrapper installed in some of those dirs
<Jazzva> wipes links? when?
<fta2> asac, we no longer have the notification from ff to restart it in jaunty. this was annoying but needed, so it is bad
<asac> fta2: we have the ubufox notification
<asac> but i see your point
<asac> Jazzva: heh. just add the dirs for now
<asac> we can check wehther that works as expected
<Jazzva> asac: ok. I have to go get ready for school. But I'll maybe work on it during school in case we lose classes.
<asac> sure ;)
<gnomefreak> How do i get a list of all bugs i filed or commented on to show up in my "bug list" for my account with upstream Mozilla bug tracker?
<gnomefreak> right now it only shows the one i just reported none of the other ones are there filed or not
<fta2> asac, bug 158570
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/158570/+text)
<fta2>  bug 158570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158570 in soyuz "Please allow multiple PPAs per user" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158570
<fta2> asac, you last xul broke prism (because of python)
<fta2> bug 351308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351308 in prism "[jaunty] Prism applications does not work under ubuntu 9.04 (dup-of: 350636)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350636 in prism "Prism will not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350636
<gnomefreak> was this caused by the broken Python in Jaunty last week?
<asac> fta2: what is "last xul"?
<asac> 1.9.0.8?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> asac, /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.8/xulrunner-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.8/libpyxpcom.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS2_DecodeUTF16
<fta2> it's the very old prism so it was calling xul directly, not the stub
<asac> nm -D /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.8/libpyxpcom.so | grep PyUnicodeUCS2_DecodeUTF16
<asac> asac@hector:~$
<asac> fta2: can you run that on i386?
<asac> i dont have any reference to it
<fta2> it's not me, i pasted from th ebug
<fta2> i'm using a fresh prism everywhere
<BUGabundo> asac: setting my system to 96 DPIs still has some apps looking strange!
<asac> fta2: the bug suggests that prism calls xulrunner-bin
<asac> which has no such symbol reference here on amd64
<asac> thougth maybe the i386 got bad symbols because being built against old bad pytho
<asac> n
<BUGabundo> do Notifications bubble make your screens flash too, when using a FulScreen app?
<asac> e.g. the one we had to fix right after beta
<asac> no
<BUGabundo> asac: is that to me?
<asac> no its about prism/python
<asac> i dont know
<asac> you need to reset everything to 10pt
<asac> if there are still apps behaving wrong let me know and show screenshots
<asac> but only after resetting everything ;)
<BUGabundo> Filezilla
<BUGabundo> is the only one bad as far as I can see
<asac> is that 1.8 branch?
<asac> not sure what filezilla is ;)
<fta2> a kind of ftp/fxp addon
<fta2> clinet
<fta2> client
<asac> yeah. is that mozilla based?
<asac> or just named as such
<fta2> donno, i haven't used it in years
<gnomefreak> bug 310128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310128 in flashplugin-nonfree "Adobe flash plugin missing symlinks to work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310128
<gnomefreak> fta2: is bug 351150 the same as the problem you mentioned above about python/prism breakage?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351150 in prism "firefox opens multiple tabs when a link is clicked in prism" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351150
<asac> fta2: fixed the prism build
<asac> but there are other issues i think
<asac> doesnt start here.
<asac> guess we should bump the snapshot a bit at least
<fta2> the ppa has the latest snapshot
<asac> err ... latest snapshot doesnt even build ;)
<asac> fixed
<gnomefreak> is Ubuntu Netbook Remix only for netbooks?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure
<asac> could be that they strip off not needed drivers ;)
<asac> if not i dont see a reason why it would be just netbooks
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no
<BUGabundo> you can use it on anything
<BUGabundo> its just a skin
<BUGabundo> but I guess I'm to used to the Desktop
<BUGabundo> to loose it
<gnomefreak> it says that its used with desktop cd or something like that and and boot thing needs to be installed so im guessin gyou cant just use the theme
<BUGabundo> I already did it
<BUGabundo> on old mobile
<BUGabundo> on a 903 eeepc
<BUGabundo> did regular ubuntu and then change to UNR
<BUGabundo> didn't liked it so went to MID... got even worse UI
<BUGabundo> so got Mobile look....
<BUGabundo> don't know where that is now
<asac> i think you can just install a package in normal ubuntu
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> but you still need to hack some startup daemons
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/
<BUGabundo> "s there isn't a configuration package available yet, you will need to setup the gnome-panel to mimic the standard UNR set-up. The applet order is as follows: "
<BUGabundo> go-home-applet | window-picker-applet | notifcation-area-applet | mixer-applet | clock
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> I've been keeping an eye on the project
<BUGabundo> its a shame its almost stopped now
<asac> what is stoped?
<BUGabundo> afaik not enough man power for mobile edition
<BUGabundo> some OEMs are pushing UNR
<BUGabundo> but other then that.... stall
<asac> fta2: ok now all works again as it seems
<fta2> good
<asac> so will there be a release or what?
<asac> fta2: so how do we get tags for moz-central stuff?
<asac> e.g. get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=... probably doesntw ork
<fta2> asac, it does
<asac> ok
<asac> good
<BUGabundo> asac: did you find Bug 151869 as funny as I did?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151869 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet connects to unsecured networks by default " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151869
<asac> i stopped finding bugs funny some time agao ;)
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> the guy is ilarious
<Jazzva> asac: I think it works. I wrote tokenizer for NSPLUGIN_DIRS env variable and modified get_env_plugin_dirs to use returned dirs. It only works if env var NSPLUGIN_DIRS is set. So, now just to append those dirs to get_mozilla_plugin_dirs, right?
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure
<asac> i thought we would just put it in get_mozilla-plugin_dirs
<asac> if we can move that part to get_env_plugin_dirs its ok i guess
<asac> but i dont have get_env_plugin_dirs in the upstream branch here
<asac> so cannot tell
<asac> most likely that works
<Jazzva> asac: I added get_env_plugin_dirs, so it will be inside a patch. I thought to call it from get_mozilla_plugin_dirs, and merge it to the current list
<asac> yeah
<asac> good
<Jazzva> It should work. I just left it as it was before (as in few hours ago :)), but added part to read env variable.
<asac> give it a try ;)
<asac> should be easy to test
<asac> --list
<asac> or even --update-all
<Jazzva> there is no --update-all yet ;). We need to add that too
<Jazzva> (at least it wasn't there before IIRC)
<Jazzva> but list should work :)
<Jazzva> Ok, going back home now, will be online in about an hour or so.
<BUGabundo> gym time ppl! see you tomorrow
<asac> james_w: yeah list works
<asac> err jazzva ;)
<asac> sorry
<james_w> np :-)
<james_w> I have the --export-upstream issue fixed in my branch, just collecting some other fixes before upload
<fta> there's definitely something weird with the builders. https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  most should be done by now
 * asac hugs james_w 
<asac> shall i test?
<asac> fta: xul started 35 minutes ago
<asac> seems still in line
<james_w> asac: please: lp:~bzr-builddeb-hackers/bzr-builddeb/2.1
<asac> james_w: now do i build it at best?
<asac> just debuild?
<james_w> you mean build bzr-builddeb itself?
<asac> yeah
<asac> now using debuild -b ;)
<asac> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140882/
<asac> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140883/
<james_w> odd
<asac> thats what is in .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<james_w> damn
<james_w> pushed
<asac> heh ;)
<asac> ok let me pull again
<james_w> sorry about that, was a stupid mistake
<asac> thats why i am testing ;)
<asac> so no need for excuse;)
<asac> james_w: looks good. thanks a lot.
<fta> could bd also consider a non-hidden conf file, something like debian/bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: we can commit a link ;)
<asac> ln -s debian/bzr-builddeb.conf .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> not sure if diff.gz goes mad ;)
<fta> i want to make it more obvious that a package is bd ready
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24543134/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.prism_0.9.1%2Bsvn20090309r23002-0ubuntu1~umd2~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> tar: /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.8/sdk/build-system.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<fta> i thought you took it since 1.9.0.7 ?!?
<asac> fta: i dont know what to tell ;) ... since ever i have been asking what it takes to take that  ;)
<asac> i never got an answer on that
<asac> or maybe i got it last time ;9 ... then excuse
<fta> there's no possible regression, i jsut tar a few files before the build begins, and i ship that tar in the sdk
<asac> yeah
<asac> i see that now
<asac> its the script
<asac> plus some rules code
<asac> fta: just that or also some patch?
<fta> asac, what is the delta between your branch and head?
<fta> there shouldn't be much
<fta> [reed], how far is 1.9.1 b4
<fta> ?
<[reed]> fta: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.5b4
<fta> hmm
<fta> asac, ^^ too late for jaunty?
<jcastro> asac: fta: ok so I think ryan was  able to work around that webkit crasher
<fta> jcastro, great, will he commit the fix to trunk soon? i remember he was supposed to commit something else too, never happened
<fta> jcastro, that: http://identi.ca/notice/2944178
<jcastro> yeah he merged that this weekend
<jcastro> afaik
<jcastro> I need to track him down, he's busy and the clock is ticking
<jcastro> plus the keyring is crashing now
<fta> really?
<fta> for me, gwibber freezes or crashes almost daily, but i suspect it's webkit
<jcastro> mine doesn't, but I am running 1.0 branch not trunk
<fta> (maybe not daily, but several times a week)
<fta> the two branches are really close
<asac> fta: should be ok
<asac> i assume that they release later anyway
<asac> but we have committed to maintainer 3.5 in jaunty
<fta> Bug 351988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351988 in prism "Prism for Facebook & twitter don't start any longer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351988
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> asac, Bug 350594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350594 in xulrunner-1.9 "[jaunty] gnome-web-photo symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350594
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-31
<asac> heh. launchpad ppa is down?
<asac> cannot upload
<fta> hm, i don't think so
<asac> http://blog.launchpad.net/maintenance
<asac> so nothing
<fta> that's for tomorrow
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  too bad, almost all green
<asac>  yeah now it works for me too
<fta> ok so now, i pushed the transitioned ff to my own ppa, to update those who are not using the dailies
<fta> let's see how popcon reacts to that
<fta> 11752 firefox-3.1                     1905   320   785   740    60 (Unknown)
<fta> 22960 firefox-3.2                      322    28    98   167    29 (Unknown)
<fta> 31361 firefox-3.5                      100     8     0    92     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 35974 firefox-3.6                       51     8     0    43     0 (Unknown)
<fta> we'll be fixed next week though
<fta> -fixed+sure
<fta> funny:
<fta> 22534 iceweasel                        342    17   321     4     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 34586 icedove                           63     2    58     3     0 (Unknown)
<asac> heh
<fta> scary:
<fta> 1328  msttcorefonts                  370622    18 62724     8 307872 (Thijs Kinkhorst)
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree seems to be rdepend'ish
<asac> but suggest
<asac> maybe we install it by default?
<fta> msttcorefonts? i don't think so, it was not in my new desktop at work, i had to install it for chromium
<BUGabundo> guud morning ppl
<asac> guud morning BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<asac> uiuiui
<asac> my bug karma got a boost ;) ... i am at 100k again ;)
<asac> err "karma" ... not "bug karma"
<BUGabundo> 100k?
<BUGabundo> I just have 11k
<BUGabundo> its all that work on ppa and teams, isn't it?
<asac> no its main distro work
<asac> mostly
<asac> seems rosetta karma went out of band: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<asac> definitly a bug
<asac> everbody has 100's of K translation karma
<BUGabundo> asac are you trying to become a µblogging spammer?
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac_> why? ;)
<BUGabundo> ehe
<asac_> i think most should be ok as long as you dont misuse it for private chatting
<BUGabundo> humm 30 dents in such a small period of time
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac_> 30?
<BUGabundo> you are over compensating for when you are quiet
<asac_> yeah
<BUGabundo> I lost count! I just see you nick on pretty much every OSD bubbl
<asac_> probably have high variance depending on whether gwibber being open or not
<asac_> hehe
<asac_> remember that OSD bubbles often display twice ;)
<asac_> (e.g. i think its a gwibber notification bug)
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> I get some twice
<BUGabundo> $ pkill notify-osd
<BUGabundo> should do it
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/329798
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329798 in network-manager "NM will not connect to FON AP" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> do you know if both does users are using archive or ppa nm version?
<BUGabundo> asac: I asked them
<asac> i already asked something
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> setting to incomplete
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I'm the OP, and now I'm helping others!
<BUGabundo> btw I have two logs here of low signal
<BUGabundo> want me to pastebin them?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141288/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141289/
<asac> BUGabundo: can you connect using wpasupplicant manually? (e.g. without NM)?
<asac> yeah your second paste shows that there is instability
<asac> if its driver related its really too deep for anyone, but the driver maintainer
<BUGabundo> its intel
<BUGabundo> the 1st was at home with a neibours open wifi
<BUGabundo> the 2nd was out side my office
<BUGabundo> maybe the 3 walls between laptop and AP (FON) weren't making it easy
<BUGabundo> still 40-50% signal and failing to connect via wpasup is very bad!
<BUGabundo> open wifi actually connected out side the office
<BUGabundo> but then again this place is overrun with wifi signals! I count over 10
<asac> BUGabundo: 40-50% is really bad signal
<asac> meaning: that the slightest interference thing can kill your connection
<asac> if you get better stability on windows that would be interesting
<asac> (using same hardware/connect method)
<BUGabundo> asac: I don't use windows
<BUGabundo> this laptop never even seen it
<asac> fta_nano: look at sebs karma ... now hiw 24/7 bugwork is worth nothing ;)
<asac> at least seemlingly not worth the effort ;)
<BUGabundo> heheh
<BUGabundo> you guys value karma too much!
<BUGabundo> I never look at it!
 * asac  neither
<asac> but its funny sometimes ;)
<BUGabundo> was only when jneves mention it on my wiki profile
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~seb128/+karma
<BUGabundo> yeah Roseta is much more valuevale
<BUGabundo> let me do a few strings and boots mine
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-seb128.png
<asac> fta: thats not updated ;)
<asac> he has 600K now
<fta> ?
<fta> reload
<asac> heh right
<asac> bad ffox cache
<asac> or your server doesnt sent right modified headers
<fta> Last-Modified: Tue, 31 Mar 2009 10:23:12 GMT
<asac> hmm. so ffox bug
<asac> maybe problem with timezones ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141309/
<fta> it's my last debian server
<BUGabundo> ohhh no http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-bugabundo.png
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: nice 404...
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: yeah
<gnomefreak> can i use firefox's fsh patch in SM-2
<asac> gnomefreak: no ;)
<gnomefreak> well that sucks hard
<asac> gnomefreak: look at what we do for ffox 3.5 and xul 1.9.1
<gnomefreak> i can use that patch?
<gnomefreak> fsh looks like a general patch
<gnomefreak> hint its starting to really piss me off
<gnomefreak> if i let patch fail than i have no upstream dir. but that is only way to get the rej file
<gnomefreak> mozilla/config/Makefile.in
<asac> gnomefreak: sounds odd
<gnomefreak> autoconf2.13 == cd mozilla, pop -a, autoconf2.13 : these commands cause upstream patches to no longer be there. what am i missing, this happens in /mozilla/mozilla as well. I ran diff on rej and our patch and nothing is different
<asac> are you sure your tarball is correct?
<gnomefreak> im assuming so since it was made by ./debian orig-source
<gnomefreak> sorry its ./debian/rules get-orig-sourc
<gnomefreak> +e
<gnomefreak> it has failed last 3 tarballs so i would guess tarball is good
<gnomefreak> this has been a pain in my side for 2 weeks or so nothing seems to work
<asac> well. if it always fails i dont see how that proofs that the tarball is good
<gnomefreak> asac: not the same tarball each time
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to create the patches link in the mozilla/ dir
<gnomefreak> copt debian/patches to /mozilla/mozilla/patches?
 * gnomefreak still not sure why there are 2 mozilla dirs
<asac> gnomefreak: two mozilla dirs == tarball is wrong
<asac> most likely mozclient issue
<asac> or well
<asac> gnomefreak: actually you have to copy it to first mozilla dir
<asac> the second one is the comm-central one
<asac> so do that
<gnomefreak> asac: i would but even in /mozilla no such patches dir
<gnomefreak> ah ok im grabbing branch again and make new tarball and see if that helps
<asac> gnomefreak: no tarball is good i guess
<asac> patches have to go into first mozilla/ dir
<gnomefreak> asac: off hand do you know if cleaner_dist_clean.patch was applied upstream? i havent gottena  minute to look at it yet
<gnomefreak> it seems now fsh applies but cleaner_dist.... doesnt
<asac> hmm. unlikely it was applied completely
<asac> but i cannot tell for sure
<gnomefreak> ill look at it before pop -a there is no quilt edit patch is there. if not than i should be able to edit patch using textt editor right?
 * gnomefreak hopes to have this building before i start my day since il; be tied up most of day
<gnomefreak> asac: before i forget, did you get a chance to review/push SM-1.1.15?
<BUGabundo> asac: what's up with flash?
<BUGabundo> every 20 min an user popups on +1 asking about it
<asac> gnomefreak: see identi.ca ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i merged your branches. you can mark them merged again
<gnomefreak> ah ok looking
<asac> and uplaoded to jaunty
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> mark what branch as merged mine?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> your branches are merged, so you can let them go and create new ones next time
<BUGabundo> just hear that twitter is going to be paid! ROFL good bye!
<asac> unlikely i would say
<asac> maybe they add a "pro" option ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> but you cannot reawlly charge money ;)
<BUGabundo> 1 free 3 paid
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool thanks ill look at them in a few
<asac> gnomefreak: no need to. just mark them merged -> done
<gnomefreak> ah
<BUGabundo> April’s fool fail?
<asac> lol
<asac> its 31st mar
<BUGabundo> fail!
 * gnomefreak be back i need a smoke #1 of the day been up for 3 hours already
<fta2> BUGabundo, lol, "GET /ubuntu/tmp/karma-bugabundo.png HTTP/1.1" 404
<gnomefreak> ha found one of the problems :)
<gnomefreak> is there a quilt command to edit a patch?
<asac> gnomefreak: quilt push -f
<asac> fix stuff
<asac> quilt refresh
<gnomefreak> k thx
<BUGabundo> fta yeah I already laugh at it
 * BUGabundo starts spamming identica users
<fta2> asac, debian has libnss3-1d_3.12.2.with.ckbi.1.73-1, wtf is that?
<asac> thats what we have ;)
<fta2> with.ckbi.1.73 ?
<asac> that thes NSS_3_12_2_WITH_CKBI_1_7_73 tag?
<fta2> oh
<fta2> lol
<asac> hehe
<asac> no seriously
<asac> not sure if they created that tag
<asac> but they created something like that for 3_11
<asac> which version did i use?
<asac> or did i even fail to update that in jaunty?
<asac> nss (3.12.2+cbki.1.73-ubuntu1) jaunty; urgency=low
<asac> my name is better ;)
<fta2> ok, nm then ;)
<asac> its the rogue certificate fix
<asac> they created a minitag/branch for that fix
<asac> its basically just blacklisting a rogue md5 certicate presented at some security conference
<fta2> ok, i remember now, i read something about this
<asac> mozilla Bug 471715, Add cert to nssckbi to override rogue md5-collision CA cert
<asac> r=nelsonb, r=wtc Bug 471715, Add cert to nssckbi to override rogue md5-collision CA cert
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471715 in Libraries "Add cert to nssckbi to override rogue md5-collision CA cert" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471715
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 471715 could not be found
<asac> r=nelsonb, r=wtc
 * asac on mission impossible: bumping xul from 1.8.0.4 to 1.8.1.18+cvs
<asac> lets see if it builds in gutsy ;)
<asac> somehow our gutsy compiler is way faster ;)
<BUGabundo> diff flags
<BUGabundo> ppl keep bashing on that
<asac> diff flags?
<jcastro> fta2: that bug is for newer webkits than what's in jaunty afaik
<jcastro> fta2: I think the only concern is there were some keyring crashers
 * BUGabundo finds cross talk funny
<BUGabundo> jcastro: I'm one of them
<BUGabundo> I can't keep gwibber open for more then 20 mins
<jcastro> 1.0 branch?
<BUGabundo> Couldn't retrieve GConf value for key: password
<BUGabundo> keep getting that
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.0.1~bzr277-0ubuntu1~daily1
<jcastro> pretty sure that is trunk not 1.0 branch
<BUGabundo> its trunk
<BUGabundo> it is what ever fta daily ppa fetch
<jcastro> yeah, I don't care about that right now, we know that's broken
<jcastro> I care about what we're putting into Jaunty
<jcastro> the keyring thing is crashing for the upstream author as well
<fta2> jcastro, so 1.0 is not ready then?
<jcastro> fta2: I think 1.0 is ready
<jcastro> it's trunk that's a mess
<BUGabundo> fta is there any other daily bruch that works?
<BUGabundo> or I better downgrade?
<BUGabundo> to 0.8-0ubuntu3
<jcastro> just use the build in jaunty
<jcastro> that one works
<fta2> jcastro, ok so i just need oldmanuk or someone else commit the right version number. it's still 0.9.1
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/gwibber-1.0/annotate/head%3A/gwibber//client.py
<fta2> line 43
<BUGabundo> blows like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/141550/
<fta2> BUGabundo, the daily one is working for me on 4 different PCs
<BUGabundo> fta2 see http://paste.ubuntu.com/141550/
<BUGabundo> I get a bunch of those daily
<jcastro> fta2: yep I've asked him to join us here so we can finalize these last few bits and be done with it
 * BUGabundo downgrading gwibber and testing
<BUGabundo>  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/microblog/support/facelib.py:47: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<jcastro> half the archive has that warning. :p
<fta2> yep
<fta2> asac, 1.8.1.18+nobinonly.b308.cvs20090331t155113-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 yeck! :P
<asac> yeah. this upload has a bunch of world records
<asac> 1. longest version ;)
<asac> 2. most MFSAs ever listed in a single changelog entry ;)
<asac> probably also most security fixes in one upload
<Ampelbein> ping asac : about changing bug's status to invalid when duping them. you have commented in one report i marked duplicate and stated that you don't know why I closed the report. bug #345418 . I thought it to be common practice to set status invalid. seen it by done by many people.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345418 in network-manager "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_device_get_udi() (dup-of: 319918)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319918 in network-manager "MASTER NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_device_get_udi()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319918
<fta2> that's gutsy?
<fta2> i thought it was eol
<BUGabundo> jcastro: will anyone be working on jaiku new API?
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/141553/
<jcastro> BUGabundo: dunno
<fta2> asac, lol
<jcastro> fta2: ryan tells me that the keyring problem is evident in both 1.0 and trunk
<jcastro> iirc something changed in the gnome keyring this cycle didn't it?
<fta2> how come i don't it then? strange
<fta2> +see
<jcastro> nor me
<jcastro> he says he can reproduce it consistently.
<BUGabundo> I can
<BUGabundo> and several users on LP
<jcastro> BUGabundo: on 1.0 branch?
<BUGabundo> daily
<jcastro> dude, we are testing 1.0
<jcastro> what is going into ubuntu
<jcastro> not trunk or daily or whatever
<BUGabundo> fta daily fetch 1.0 branch?
<jcastro> you need to pull the 1.0 branch from bzr
<fta2> no
<fta2> all my dailies are tracking trunk
<BUGabundo> right now I'm using the Jaunty version
<BUGabundo> I downgraged
<fta2> 0.8 ?
<BUGabundo> ill let you know if it crashes if a while
<BUGabundo> yes fta
<fta2> ok, I should just push a fresher 0.9.1 to the team ppa, for testing...
<BUGabundo> and PPA team also has 0.8
<fta2> (but 0.8 is old)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's why I use daily
<BUGabundo> is there any ppa with 1.0, but not trunk?
<fta2> no
<BUGabundo> then I can only fetch it from bzr
<fta2> jcastro, just pushed the latest commit of the 1.0 branch (0.9.1~bzr255) to the team ppa, for those willing to test it
<jcastro> \o/
 * asac_the_bumber waves
<asac> hi armin
<asac> armin76: back?
<asac_the_bumber> i never left :P
<asac> hmm did someone unvoice you ;)?
<asac_the_bumber> nope, just got more interesting things to do :P
<asac_the_bumber> i may have the definitive sparc patch :D
<asac> hehe
<asac_the_bumber> testing it now
<asac> thats a great come back then ;)
<asac> fta: there? are you running UNR?
<asac> whats env of DESKTOP_SESSION?
<fta> yes
<fta_nano> GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=this-is-deprecated
<fta_nano> hm
<fta_nano> DESKTOP_SESSION=default
<asac> default
<asac> hmm
<asac_the_bumber> bumb!
<asac_the_bumber> whats this stuff
<asac_the_bumber> oh
<BUGabundo> fta chromiun will not install
<BUGabundo> on daily image
<fta> logs?
<BUGabundo> because of depencecies
<BUGabundo> msttcorefons
<BUGabundo> on font ftf-libveration
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> its what synaptic tells me
<fta> plz pastebin an apt-get intall chromiun-browser (or upgrade)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> fta http://paste.ubuntu.com/141656/
<fta> hm, i added that dep ~2 weeks ago
<fta> it's not clear from that paste why it's a problem
<BUGabundo> to me neither
<BUGabundo> i have the same repo on the laptop
<BUGabundo> and its working
<fta> try apt-get intall chromiun-browser msttcorefonts
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> mirror probs
<BUGabundo> let me change it
<fta> msttcorefonts should drag ttf-mscorefonts-installer in
<BUGabundo> it works now
<BUGabundo> it was repo trouble
<BUGabundo> sorry for the noise
<fta> BUGabundo, so, gwibber?
<fta> it's the team ppa now btw
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> tomorrow ill upgrade
<BUGabundo> my laptop isnt booting since the last updates
<BUGabundo> im running it from LiveUSB
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> how come i never have any of those issues?
<fta> maybe you're doomed
<BUGabundo> i dont know
<fta> or cursed
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> it gives me extra change to file bugs
<BUGabundo> just by booting this daily liveusb
<BUGabundo> i can file 4 new bugs
<BUGabundo> i see 2 battery icons
<BUGabundo> brasero has a tray icon
<BUGabundo> time is in the wrong time zone
<BUGabundo> a bluetooth icon
<BUGabundo> a bunch of stuff!!
<BUGabundo> found intel 865 bug and confirmed workaround for bryce
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> $ sudo chroot /tmp/disco/ chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<BUGabundo> how nice of bash
<fta> d'oh!! sm-mta[17772]: n2VJspJB017772: SYSERR(root): out of memory: Cannot allocate memory
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> so u have yuor own troubles too
<fta> it's a debian server
<BUGabundo> lenny?
<fta> sid
<fta> hm, it's clamav-milter
<BUGabundo> i have no idea how to bypass the chroot error
<fta> what does "file /tmp/disco/bin/bash" give you?
<BUGabundo>  /tmp/disco/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<fta> you're on adm64?
<BUGabundo> and now i core dumped gksu LOL
<fta> looks like your main host is 32b
<BUGabundo> yes fta
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> i remember now
<BUGabundo> host is 64b
<BUGabundo> but livecd is 32
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> i keep forgeting that
<BUGabundo> LOLOL apport cant file the gksu crash cause of python
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<fta> there's on live 64?
<BUGabundo> no... thats on another pc
<BUGabundo> with 32 live cd
<BUGabundo> but theres is live64 too
<BUGabundo> why woulnd it there be?
<BUGabundo> i had it on my flashpen, but installed 32 yesterday to remove virus from a PC
<BUGabundo> forgot to put 64 back
<BUGabundo> tonighg i 'll run a CD and dd it to flashpen 64b to chroot to my laptop
<xjjk> hallo, has anyone (personally) enabled profile-guided optimization on their firefox packages?
<xjjk> I'm having trouble understanding Firefox's debian/rules file
<fta> [reed], how can i find which bug removed some files using hgweb?
<fta> like embedding/browser/gtk/src/gtkmozembed_common.h
<[reed]> um
<fta> [reed], i want to understand what happened to some gtkmozembed* files
<fta> it broke a patch
<[reed]> I'm not sure
<[reed]> ask #developers
<[reed]> or #hg
<fta> got it, mozilla 484708
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 484708 in Build Config "Intermittent bustage building embedding/browser/gtk/src/gtkmozembed2.cpp" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=484708
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-01
<BUGabundo> asac around?
<BUGabundo> wt heck is asac_the_bumber ?
<asac> its him
<asac> armin
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> who?
<BUGabundo> asac can you popup on +1? NM questions
<gnomefreak> sorry spelling alone made it take forever :(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: your wiki has been updated however keep in mind it is only 0500 here
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BUGabundo> np
<gnomefreak> asac: how did you and fta work around the Pango_fonts bug during build
<gnomefreak> crap forgot bug #
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what you mean
<gnomefreak> asac: looking for bug atm but pango causes FTB
<asac> gnomefreak: on which mozilla branch is that?
<gnomefreak> 1.9.1 i think the package is set to core
<gnomefreak> asac: when i get to email i should be able to give you bug link
<gnomefreak> asac: mozilla 478871
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478871 in GFX: Thebes "compile error 'struct _PangoFcFontMapClass' has no member named 'context_substitute' with pango 1.23" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478871
<gnomefreak> i got caught up in that with seamonkey-2
<asac> gnomefreak: you could help testing seamonkey/xulrunner in security PPA
<asac> but i guess you just ahve jaunty right?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have been running 1.1.15 here
<gnomefreak> asac: and intrepid but no hardy atm
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<fta> bz478871_att369648_new_pango_api.patch
<gnomefreak> fta: ah you patched it. it is a universal patch isnt it?
<asac> [reed]: mozilla bug 486278
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486278 in sq / Albanian "sq.xpi for 3.0.8 uninstallable on ubuntu" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486278
<asac> how can we raise severity for something like that?
<[reed]> I cc'd some l10n-drivers
<[reed]> and requested blocking
<asac> [reed]: great. rock
<[reed]> care to post the actual error?
<[reed]> give as much detail as you can
<asac> i didnt know if can misuse mozilla blocking flags
<asac> let me check what you did
<[reed]> anybody can request blocking
<asac> lets see if i can copy it
<asac> [reed]: updated
<asac> [reed]: wasnt sure if l10n for minority locales would block main products ;)
<[reed]> probably won't
<[reed]> but it still gets it on somebody's radar
<[reed]> :)
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> I got denied blocking for a patch to remove the mention of the EULA from about:license
<[reed]> so, they are picky :p
<asac_the_bumber> asac: looks like the patch definitely works
<asac_the_bumber> [reed]: apply!
<[reed]> which patch?
<[reed]> 478871?
<asac_the_bumber> no
<asac_the_bumber> sigbus on sparc
<[reed]> bug #?
<asac_the_bumber> i'll poke you when i attach the patch :)
<BUGabundo> what ever you do don't open http://www.smouch.net/lol
<asac_> fta: we need to stabilize ffox 3.5
<asac_> and upload to jaunty
<asac_> or upload b3 as 3.5
<fta> a snapshot? or b4?
<asac_> fta: well. b4 isnt out ;)
<fta> i know
<asac_> we need to do that before final freeze
<asac_> afterwards it will be cumbersome
<fta> when is that?
<asac_> final freeze is apr 9
<asac_> but better check to be sure ;)
<fta> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.5b4
<asac_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<asac_> [reed]: do you set a tag on "Code Freeze"?
<asac_> or only when QA starts?
<[reed]> when builds are built
<[reed]> which is sometime between code freeze and when QA starts
<asac_> any indication code freeze will slip a few days?
<asac_> for b4?
<[reed]> not sure
<[reed]> I haven't been paying attention
<[reed]> I'll ask
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> thanks a lot
<fta> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-April/025259.html
<asac_> fta: yeah. but if its in bin NEW its really risky. so lets upload snapshot today or so
<fta> ok, easy
<asac> fta: you can name it ~b4~u1
<asac> ;)(
<asac> or just the name we use now
<fta> should it close a bug?
<BUGabundo> asac fta 3.6 is brokwn
<asac> extensions ;)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141950/
<fta> asac, er, i guess upstream will head shoot me if i do that
<BUGabundo> no addons on 3.6
<asac> fta: we dont use their marks ;)
<asac> but well. lets upload it
<asac> but lets open a bug so archive admins see the reason
<fta> could you do it please? i'm busy with work right now
<asac> fta: 352995
<asac> fta: oh. remember to also add Provides: firefox-3.1 ... firefox-3.1-gnome-support and so on
<asac> e.g. Conflicts/replaces/provides
<asac> bug 352995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352995 in firefox-3.1 "firefox 3.1 was reversioned to 3.5 upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352995
<asac> ok improved title a bit
<asac> bug 352995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352995 in firefox-3.1 "firefox 3.1 was reversioned to 3.5 upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352995
<armin76> [reed]: for what tree i should do the patch? mozilla-central, or mozilla-1.9.1?
<[reed]> mozilla-central
<armin76> [reed]: the sigbus affects all 3.x, so it would be great if it would be applied to all
<armin76> k, thanks
<asac> armin76: -central
<[reed]> always do patches against trunk / tip
<asac> armin76: then let it land in trunk and once that happened request approvals for the branches
<fta> asac, eh? didn't you look at the package already? was my transition incomplete/broken??
<asac> fta: i looked, but i forgot to mention that the transition could be optimized by adding replaces ;)
<asac> err Provides i mean ;)
<asac> actually i wanted to just commit that, but now i remember that i didnt ;)
<asac> let me know. i can also do that swiftly
<fta> i'll do it
<asac> kk
<asac> argh. gwibber hangs
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> .9.x
<BUGabundo> and ff3.6 doesn't start
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141950/
<BUGabundo> humm something locked?
<BUGabundo> killall and start it again and it works
<BUGabundo> go figure
<asac> ok done with my #git rants on identi.ca for now ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 309390 345125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309390 in flashblock "Intrepid: Flashblock plugin doesn't work in Firefox again" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309390
<gnomefreak> bug 345125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345125 in flashblock "Jaunty beta: Flashblock doesn't block flash and totally disallows 'embed' flash content" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345125
<fta> for gwibber, it freezes when you update it underneath. a bit like ff turns crazy when you update it or xul.  just restart it
<fta> the chromium guys are working on a way to do transparent upgrades that don't require a restart, and even user attention
<asac> fta: tell chromium folks to also think about packaging
<asac> they most likely work on something like the auto updates
<asac> otoh their multi process approach should make it easy
<asac> its just killing the rendering processes and let them restart again with same state
<bdrung> ping asac
<asac> pong bdrung
<bdrung> asac: I need a sponsor for bug #340435. ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340435 in adblock-plus "FFe request for adblock-plus 1.0.1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340435
<asac> bdrung: wasnt there a branch?
<bdrung> yes: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu
<asac> ok let me get that
<bdrung> asac: and for upstream: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.upstream
<BUGabundo> can some on explain to me what is the use of packaging addons?
<BUGabundo> is it to make it system wide??
<bdrung> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> can't the addon just be copied to the system addon dir?
<BUGabundo> sure apt makes that easy
<asac> BUGabundo: its to make it ubuntu maintained
<asac> stabilized
<asac> etc.
<asac> and system wide yes.
<BUGabundo> but is it worth all the trouble of packaging?
<asac> bdrung: did you start with the ~ubuntu-dev branch?
<asac> bdrung: you should dump your branch on every upload
<asac> bdrung: and start with ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> thats the baseline
<asac> e.g. not "sync changlog from ubuntu archive"
<asac> e.g. use topic branches, e.g. adblock-plus.ubuntu.NEWVERSION
<bdrung> asac: i started with the ~ubuntu-dev branch.
<asac> bdrung: so i forgot to push to ~ubuntu-dev?
<asac> or why is the "sync changelog commit" needed?
<asac> or did someone else just upload it without committing?
<asac> ok seems it was my fault
<asac> or someone uploaded
<asac> bdrung: ok something new :) ... look at bzr log -l1 --show-id in the .upstream branch
<bdrung> asac: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals uploaded adblock-plus 1.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> in future you will have to update .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> to properly refer to that revid
<asac> as it allows us to automatically extract .upstream from the .ubuntu branch
<asac> i will do that so maybe look what i do ;)
<asac> bdrung: ok pushing: bzr push lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu/
<asac> bdrung: so now you just need to branch
<asac> and run bzr bd
<asac> it will auto create your orig.tar.gz
<asac> checkout .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> the upstream revision id is what needs to be bumped in the "merge" commit
<bdrung> k
<asac> pushing still ongoing
<asac> bdrung: can you please subscribe universe-sponsors (if not done yet)
<asac> (so i get sponsor credits ;))
<bdrung> asac: done
<asac> bdrung: uploaded
<bdrung> asac: thanks
<BUGabundo> asac isn't this Fix Release https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/329798 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329798 in network-manager "NM will not connect to FON AP" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> based on the last comment?
<asac> BUGabundo: closed invalid (we dont know what caused this and dont know what fixed it ;))
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> that's one of mine!
<BUGabundo> its not invalid
<BUGabundo> I could do it repetily
<BUGabundo> for more then a year
<BUGabundo> recently it started to work!
<BUGabundo> ok... driver may explain it
<BUGabundo> or wpasup
<asac> iu dont think we updated wpasupp in recent history
<asac> so linux is the reason ;)
<BUGabundo> works now
<BUGabundo> its all I care
<asac> good ;)
<BUGabundo> but we can't ask every user to jump to jaunty to fix wifi wpa/wpa2 of FON
<asac> only thing they need are new kernels ;)
<fta2> something is leaving /tmp/tmp.*/state/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_* behind
<fta2> asac, do you see that in your syslog? http://paste.ubuntu.com/142020/
<asac> hmm ... not
<asac> maybe ask tedg
<asac> on -desktop
<asac> he is hte one doing the new indicator
<asac> he is US guy so probably will pop up later
<fta2> bug 346513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346513 in indicator-applet ""dbus-daemon: Rejected send message" for indicator-applet spams /var/log/auth.log" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346513
 * BUGabundo pokes asac to lift his /ignore from +1
<asac> heh. ask gnomefreak when he is back
<asac> he has far better connections to -ops than me
<Guest49783> Hello, is there anyway to sync Nokia N81 with mozilla sunbird
<asac> i am not aware of any extension
<asac> that doesnt mean there is none
<BUGabundo> asac: its not a question of OPs but NM questions
<BUGabundo> what I meant to say is that you don't look too much to what its going on there
<asac> well.
<asac> time is constraining factor
<asac> if i am debugging something i cannot really answer questions ;)
<asac> i need helpers that know the right initial questions
<BUGabundo> I know some
<BUGabundo> but not that many
<asac> jtv: hey. you think you can debug the xpi import things with the unicode? its not really easy for us to do that as it doesnt even tell us where the problem originates from
<jtv> asac: hi
<asac> jtv: you can probably just run it locally and get the file
<asac> in the backtrace
<jtv> asac: not quite _that_ easy.  If this is becoming a problem, bug danilo about it.
<jtv> asac: we have a lot of other priorities for now, so haven't been able to do much on XPI support lately.
<asac> jtv: yeah right. ok. its not that important
<asac> jtv: its just that we have close to zero chance to see whats going on
<asac> as we dont have the importer code we can run locally
<jtv> asac: yeah, I really wish I had some time to put into this.
<asac> jtv: will rosetta be opensourced in Jul 26? or still discussed?
<jtv> asac: it goes open just like most of the rest.
<asac> jtv: yeah. wasnt sure which part dont go open
<asac> great news ;)
<asac> jtv: ok we found it ;)
<asac> (it seems)
<asac> thanks a bunch
<jtv> asac: found what?
<asac> foud the problem of that import thing we were missing ;)
<asac> seems we figured all import issues for ffox then
 * asac_the_bumber waves
 * asac waves to asac_the_bumber 
<fta2> <BUGabundo> what I meant to say is that you don't look too much to what its going on there <= this is harsh
<BUGabundo> fta2 not meant to be.. if it sounded , sorry
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/142150/ is that what you want? how come it optimizes the transition?
<fta2> BUGabundo, strange, i no longer have any of your dents in my list, wtf?
 * BUGabundo fta has banned me!
<fta2> re-added you
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/142166/ if i understand correctly, i can drop the ff-3.1* packages too
<fta2> is that correct?
<BUGabundo> fta didn't get any email of you dropping out!
<fta2> i'm sure i didn't, should be a bug
<BUGabundo> its a BUGabundo
<asac> fta2: no we need to keep transitional packages
<asac> just add the PRovides
<fta2> then I'm done
<fta2> asac, pushing...
<fta2> funny the auto-comments: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.1/+bug/352995
<fta2> +new
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352995 in firefox-3.1 "transition package name firefox-3.1 to firefox-3.5 (reversioned upstream) for jaunty" [High,Triaged]
<asac> yeah those are nice
<asac> activity log entries;)
<asac> fta2: pushed new source?
<asac> is it in NEW already?
<asac> fta2: comment in changelog is wrong
<asac> "... initiate the 3.1->3.6 transition (s/3.6/3.5/)
<asac_the_bumber> is it quick!? :D
<asac> fta2: rev 405 doesnt have a changelog in commit
<asac> fta2: oh already fixed the typo
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> asac ping
<BUGabundo> I'm with that SiS based laptop again
<BUGabundo> any tips to make network work?
<BUGabundo> maybe chainging MTU or something?
<BUGabundo> asac using jaunty it's the same
<BUGabundo> :(
<Jazzva> asac: the patch should be done... I'll push it in few minutes
<Jazzva> asac: also, I noticed now that it contains an "--auto" parameter which will update all found plugins
<asac> yeah
<asac> thts what i ment ;)
<asac> e.g. nspluginwrapper --auto --update
<Jazzva> I didn't notice that one before.
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> yeah, and it works
<asac> cool
<Jazzva> I'll test --update with NSPLUGIN_DIRS now... --list worked
<asac> thats great ... so we install with just NSPLUGIN_DIR
<asac> and we --update with NSPLUGIN_DIRS?
<Jazzva> should --update too, but  just to be sure
<Jazzva> asac: well, NSPLUGIN_DIRS is something like /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d/, which contains a file like "flashplugin-nonfree" (installed by flashplugin-nonfree package)
<Jazzva> and the content of the file is something like "/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree" (that's the directory where we installed the wrapper
<asac> so you still parse a file?
<Jazzva> umm... yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> well ok
<asac> so basically we NSPLUGIN_DIRS is always constnat ;)
<asac> e.g. always /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d/
<asac> or what?
<Jazzva> I think that's true :).
<asac> heh ;)
<asac> you really like overkill ;)
<asac> but push ;)
<asac> i want to see it
<asac> i guess its ok. just have to realign my ideas a bit ;)
<Jazzva> and I don't think it's pretty written :)
<Jazzva> just to check something
<Jazzva> hmm... it skips /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree, but it doesn't skip /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (those are two directories that I placed in the metafile)
<Jazzva> asac: here it is, should be visible soon https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3
<asac> Jazzva: revision 49 doesnt add the patch ;)
<asac> you forgot to add it?
<Jazzva> Hmm, I added it. It was visible in bzr diff.
<Jazzva> hmm, weird
<asac> maybe after the commit ;)
<Jazzva> maybe. But I was sure I added it :).
<Jazzva> Ok, I pushed rev 50
<asac> Jazzva: doesnt nspluginwrapper link against libglib anyway?
<asac> g_strsplit
<Jazzva> I think it does...
<Jazzva> But I wasn't aware of those functions. And that would be very useful :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok so why not dump the get_env_plugin_dirs function
<asac> and just use the tokenizer results?
<asac> and for the tokenizer using g_strsplit ;)
<asac> doing that file parsing is - as expected - kind of ugly ;) ... as you already noted ;)
<asac> with that the patch would be quite clean: e.g.
<asac> just the @@ -257,13 +345,24 @@  hunk
<asac> and the simple get_env_plugin_dirs function using g_strsplit
<asac> also its more common to not do something like:
<Jazzva> so, to use NSPLUGIN_DIRS for dirs where we keep wrappers?
<asac> while (*(env_dirs + n_env_dirs) != NULL) n_env_dirs++;
<asac> Jazzva: right
<asac> that was my idea anyway ;)
<Jazzva> Ok, I just have one problem with that :)
<asac> you can use char **iter = env_dirs; while (iter) { ....; iter++ }
<Jazzva> what do we do on nspluginwrapper upgrade?
<asac> err while (*iter) ...
<asac> Jazzva: lets do that outside of the bloody C code ;)
<asac> we can use the /var/ dir you proposed
<asac> and provide a wrapper that packages that use nspluginwrapper can use
<asac> e.g. update-np-wrappers
<asac> that will do the magic of assembling NSPLUGIN_DIRS
<asac> from the whereever we decide it to get it from
<asac> Jazzva: i guess that code was good for your C-fu skills ... so even if we remove that function its not lost;)
<asac> Jazzva: so even though we remove it ... for plugin_path_length you should rather use "MAXPATHLEN" which is defined
<Jazzva> mhm, ok :)
<asac> yeah also try to use iterators like above
<asac> but you said you had to look up pointers
<asac> so thats a good lesson to take out of here ;)
<Jazzva> so, the C part should just split something like NSPLUGIN_DIRS=/var/lib/package1-that-use-wrapper:/var/lib/package2-that-use-wrapper:/.../bla, and append that to mozilla_plugin_dirs, right?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> as i said
<Jazzva> btw, that part with n_env_dirs++ was just to count the number of directories in the list.
<asac> just the last hunk of path + the simple get_dirs function
<asac> that uses split ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i think thats ok. just hide that in the get_env_...dir function
<asac> like char** get_env_dir... (int *count)
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<asac> and use iterators instead of +n imo
<fta> back
<asac> welcome
<fta> hm, what happened to xul? it's not in the queue
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<fta> i didn't get *any* email from lp
<dtchen> asac: kubuntu does not ship with pulseaudio, so i don't see how bug 345096 involves PA...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345096 in pulseaudio "No Sound In Flash" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345096
<asac> dtchen: well. if its not flash its probably alsa. maybe now that pulse is working so great, alsa has issues?
<asac> ;)
<asac> s/not flash/not pulse/
<dtchen> man, i really need to get alsa-info.sh hooked into ubuntu-bug/apport
<dtchen> so many of these reports are just mixer elements being muted and/or zeroed
<dtchen> anyhow, i'll ask for more information, but i doubt it has anything to do with PA
<BUGabundo> dtchen: that would be noise
<BUGabundo> *nice
<BUGabundo> dtchen: my sound just got muted after reboot
<BUGabundo> no idea why
<fta> oops http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24639098/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.firefox-3.5_3.5~b4~hg20090401r24201%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<fta> hm, n-m
<mariuz> hello
<mariuz> fta , i wanted to ask about that auto bot you have for daily mozilla builds
<asac> hi mariuz
<fta> mariuz, something i created
<fta> mariuz, it's kind of public, but lack documentation
<mariuz> no problem
<fta> mariuz, it has some pre-requisites, such as your packages must be in a bzr branch (the packaging part, mergable with bzr builddeb, unless it's native), and it has to know how to create the proper source tarball using get-orig-source.
<fta> other than that, it should be able to handle everything else
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<fta> you can take gwibber as a really simple example
<fta> i planed to move that to a proper project once i improve logging and write some docs
<mariuz> ok thanks , i will take an look , good that is perl
<fta> :) you're the first to tell me that perl is good
<fta> basically, once the 2 conf files are ready, i run daily.sh in cron. Like: /data/bot/src/daily.sh gwibber umd ucd 2>&1 | mailx -s '[BOT] daily builds' fta
<fta> I can show you my conf files, i have gwibber, umd (mozilla) and ucd (chromium)
<fta> (i should put that in a branch too)
<asac> yeah
<mariuz> ok , maybe what you have said above should be in an small readme, i will take a look later today
<fta> mariuz, yeah, i know, i suck at writing docs ;)
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs
<fta> (give lp a chance to sync my branch)
<mariuz> i will wait
<fta> asac, oh, xul has been built already: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=xulrunner-1.9.1&build_state=all
<fta> armin76, ^^ sparc :P
<[reed]> armin76: did you file a bug yet?
<asac> fta: xul has no new packages
<asac> fta: is ffox in NEW now?
<mariuz> my intention is to create an daily arora browser with qt 4.5.x daily , and later daily firebird database snapshots
<fta> asac, still NEW-source so it needs an admin
<fta> mariuz, could work, depends on your packaging, maybe with just a few tweaks.
<asac> fta: ok i am on it
<fta> asac, hold on, i wonder with 3.5 is stuck in the ppa
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> dep wait
<fta> oh, xul failed
<fta> n-m, it's a problem with todays commits
 * fta blames [reed] 
<asac> fta: but the upload to archive probably will work
<asac> or didnt you test that?
 * [reed] blames fta
<fta> yes, i pushed a snapshot i tested, 2 days old
<asac> damn lp is going down in six minutes
<fta> [reed], i expected you to relay our downstream patches ;)
<asac> guess that means that archive push will have to wait till tomorro
<asac> fta: yeah. i think that should work
<asac> xul 1.9.1 is built
<asac> unless you uploaded wrong ffox lower bounds its ok
<[reed]> did you file an upstream bug with the patch attached?
<[reed]> or will you make me shake my finger at you?
<mariuz> Thanks for the code and tips , i will check today
<[reed]> personally, I think all bugs in Firefox are fta's fault
<[reed]> :)
<fta> the same patch failed in the 1.9.2 branch yesterday
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> there it is ;)
<asac> so tomorrow we have binary new
<asac> and all will be fine
<asac> -> mission accomplished
<asac> ffox 3.1 is supportable in jaunty ;)
<fta> thanks
<fta> you mean 3.5 :)
<asac> ouch ;)
<fta> 2 min left
<asac> fta: please remember to file a removal bug once the binaries are in the archive ;)
<asac> or remind me to  ;)
<asac> i will try to remember the same;)
<BUGabundo1> fta archive still has 3.1
<BUGabundo1> shouldn't it be already 3.5 ?
<fta> <asac> so tomorrow we have binary new
<fta> ok, down "for up to one hour"
<asac> fta: i think it was extended to 3 hours
<asac> but i could be wrong
<BUGabundo1> 3h
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla bug 448658
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448658 in Phishing Protection "nsUrlClassifierDBService has bad alignment, causes SIGBUS" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448658
<armin76> [reed]: need to attach the patch
<armin76> asac: it wasn't a buildtime failure, you slacker
<asac> armin76: we never have build time failures because on sparc et al we build without Walign ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-02
<jcastro> hey asac/fta
<jcastro> if we're shipping google gmail and cal prism stuff
<jcastro> wouldn't it make sense to bundle offline support (gears) with that?
<asac> jcastro: whats the license of that?
<fta> i wanted to do that more than a year ago
<jcastro> bsd afaict
<fta> i don't remember what stopped me
<jcastro> http://code.google.com/p/gears/
<asac> so thats a xulrunner extension ?
<jcastro> because I just set up gears with fta's 3.5 package, and it's pretty awesome
<asac> jcastro: can you copy the extension into xulrunner-addons and flip the targeta pplication to toolkit@mozilla.org
<asac> and then see if it just works?
<jcastro> yeah it's an extensiion
<asac> jcastro: or give me the xpi ;) ... they dont offer it to me
<asac> as i run trunk ;)
<asac> gears-read-only/gears/test/testcases/testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.txtfoo
<asac> heh
<jcastro> http://dl.google.com/gears/current/gears-linux-opt.xpi
<jcastro> how's that?
<fta> so many third_parties in the source tree :P
<asac> jcastro: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/gears.tgz
<asac> unpack that in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/
<jcastro> ok
<asac> and check whether it "just works" ;)
 * asac  installs prism-gmail
<jcastro> ok, one moment
<asac> jcastro: oh. also touch /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0*/.autoreg
<fta> asac, do you want to just ship a repackaged xpi blob? or build it from source?
<asac> hmm.
<asac> fta: obviously from source
<asac> its just for testing
<fta> k
<asac> not sure how offline would work in prism ;)
<asac> guess prism could deserve a offline switch
<asac> fta: is there a way to access about:config ?
<asac> jcastro: does that work on amd64 at all?
<asac> or just 32 bits?
<jcastro> I am 90% sure it does not
<jcastro> it's 32 bit only
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> so my test failed
<jcastro> I am on 32 bit
<jcastro> one moment
<asac> jcastro: try it then
<asac> jcastro: howveer for setting to offline we might need a trick
<asac> hmm ... i guess network-manager _should_ work
<fta> nspluginwrapper
<jcastro> well, the gmail will tell me if it works
<asac> that doesnt work for extensions ;)
<asac> jcastro: how?
<asac> :)
<asac> jcastro: you can check whether the extension is properly setup in the bottom right menu of prism
<jcastro> you click the button and if it doesn't work it tells you you can't go offline
<asac> there you can access tools -> addons
<fta> http://groups.google.com/group/gears-users/browse_thread/thread/4584842dd14a4882
<asac> well. the source seems to come with full v8 and so on ;)
<asac> gears-read-only/third_party/v8/bindings_local/v8_np_utils.h
<asac> thats ridiculous ;)
<asac> grant-google-svn
<asac> grand
<fta> $ du -sm gears-read-only
<fta> 670     gears-read-only
<asac> what a mess
<fta> i think that's what stopped me
<jcastro> haha
<asac> jcastro: so from here i would say its afe to say, that this wont happen for jaunty ;)
<jcastro> asac: !!!! it worked!
<jcastro> asac: oh no dude, I was thinking ppa
<asac> jcastro: cool. thats good news at least ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/142406/ pfff
<asac> at some point ppa folks will hunt us down for putting tera-bytes of sources in it ;)
<jcastro> asac: I was just thinking that 3.5+gears in a ppa for laptop users for gcal/gmail would be sweet
<asac> jcastro: i think we should write a simple how to
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> what did you do to make that tgz?
<asac> and ppa when we manage to figure out the packaging
<asac> jcastro: magic ;)
<asac> jcastro: poked install.rdf
<asac> and created a proper top level dir
<asac> matching the extension id
<jcastro> ah, I saw people doing that on blogs
<asac> not sure if they poked it the way i did though
<asac> i will look if its submit worthy
<asac> maybe we can make it "just" work with upstream .xpis
<asac> jcastro: do we know anthing about gears release cycle?
<asac> update-cycle actually
<jcastro> nope
<asac> good :-P
<jcastro> let me hunt down stuff
<asac> nah. no need to
<asac> if it makes sense we should submit the generic install.rdf i guess
<jcastro> I know they keep a copy of it in chromium
<asac> some captchas are really ridiculous
<fta> lp is back
<asac> thats too late for me ;)
<asac> i am down
<asac> :-P
<asac> cu
<fta> cu
<Jazzva> asac: rev 52 pushed. I'll ask for merge so you can see it when you get up :)
<fta> armin76, did you fix that on sparc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/142423/
<asac> Jazzva: its not there yet
<asac> Jazzva: you forgot to push as it seems
<asac> even ssh doesnt have it
<Jazzva> asac: No new revisions to push.
<Jazzva> maybe it's LP lag or something...
<Jazzva> hmm... I suppose it will be visible soon :/
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3?
<Jazzva> yep, that's the one
<asac> really odd. i go through bzr+ssh ... whihc accesses a not mirrored machine i think
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142428/
<Jazzva> that's what I get on "bzr push"
<asac> bzr log -l1 ;)
<asac> is that 52?
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/142429/
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> so no luck today
<asac> guess "code" didnt like the maintenance today
<asac> Jazzva: can you paste the diff?
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> umm, sure
<asac> i mean the latest patch ;)
<Jazzva> -r52..50?
<Jazzva> I think you have the rev 50
<asac> that or just the .diff of the patch
<asac> the rest is probably good ;)
<asac> i mean cat debian/patches/yourpatch.diff | pastebinit
<Jazzva> yeah, just reworded changelog :)
<Jazzva> oh, also edit to the Makefile, to include glib for npw-config.c
<asac> oh that wasnt there. hmm
<asac> well.
<asac> we can also look tomorrow
<asac> maybe the push made it through by then ;)
<asac> cu. and thanks!
<Jazzva> asac: no problem, sorry for the delay :)
<asac> if we still can gt that fixed in jaunty, the world will be better
<asac> not your fault ;)
<Jazzva> here's the paste in case you want to inspect
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/142435/
<Jazzva> I guess this can make it to jaunty
<asac> Jazzva: GLIB_CFLAGS + GLIB_LDFLAGS dont work?
<asac> i guess we should use those there
<Jazzva> Umm... not sure, I just tried to copy what npw developers used for other npw-*.c files
<asac> ok. if they use that for glib its probably fine
<asac> Jazzva: they also use GLIB_CFLAGS and _LDFLAGS
<Jazzva> asac: hmm, I'll check
<asac> ok.const char **dirs = malloc((n_default_dirs + n_env_dirs + 2) * sizeof(dirs[0]));
<asac> shouldnt that be env_dirs[0] ?
<Jazzva> asac: I left what he used before. And sizeof(dirs[0]) will be sizeof(char *), just as size of(env_dirs[0]) (which is gchar *, which is the same as char *) IIRC
<asac> ok. wonder why he just doesnt do char* but ok
<Jazzva> I wondered that too
<asac> i mean it dereferences an unintialized pointer somewhat
<asac> meaning: *0xRANDOM
<asac> of course sizeof isnt runtime
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Well, we can always change that and submit upstream :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should cache the split array in the get_ function
<Jazzva> though, I think this way works too (though, a little bit confusing :))
<asac> its const char
<asac> so folks shouldnt free it and we can reuse it
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: or does get_mozilla_plugin_dirs cache things?
<asac> if not dont bother
<asac> it leaks mem anyway then.
<asac> i will check the bzr branch tomorrow in detail
<asac> cu
<Jazzva> ok, cu
<fta> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs
<armin76> fta: i haven't tried 1.9.1 on sparc lately, so haven't seen that
<fta> armin76, according to http://popcon.ubuntu.com/, we just have 39 sparc users
<fta> so, well...
<fta> *sigh*
<armin76> :D
<asac> armin76: you are lacking and slacking ;)
<asac> bundle your sparc builders to our daily build;)
<fta> lol
<asac> gentoo dailies
<fta> armin76, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
 * armin76 yawns
<fta> asac_, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=firefox  ???
<asac_> fta: yeah we pushed it in
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison firefox-3.5
<fta> firefox-3.5 | 3.5~b4~hg20090401r24201+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<fta> firefox-3.5 | 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<fta> firefox-3.5 | 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
<fta> firefox-3.5 | 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Sources
<fta> firefox-3.5 | 3.5~b4~hg20090401r24201+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Sources
<fta> can't see the bins
<fta> i thought they were still in the NEW bin queue
<asac> fta: they are waiting for a publisher run most likely ;)
<asac> we bin NEWed them not long ago
<fta> ok
<asac> 40 minutes
<asac> probably just missed that run
<fta> strange i didn't get any email for that whole thing
<asac> fta: you get a NEW in the beginning thats it
<asac> we dont send any "now NEWed" mails
<asac> irritating, but known :)
<fta> didn't get the initial, accepted but delayed for approval, as usual
<fta> strange
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<fta> firefox-3.5 | 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<fta> good, it's in
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> \o/
<asac> jcastro: does epiphany also have gears for you now?
<jcastro> asac: nope, doesn't work there
<asac> jcastro: running epiphany-gecko?
<asac> maybe you are on -webkit?
<asac_the_bumber> ricing!
<jcastro> nope, gecko
<asac> k
<jcastro> I don't see why it would work, it's a firefox extension?
<asac_the_bumber> i bumb!
<asac_the_bumber> asac: you guys bumb hppa to?
<asac_the_bumber> too?
<asac> hppa is ready for action for us
<asac> jcastro: its a xulrunner extension
<asac> ephy runs xulrunner
<armin76> asac: [reed]: under which category should i fill bugs about the configure file?
<armin76> oh, nvm
<Jazzva> asac: I'll set char *'s as const and push a new revision. Then you can release it :)
<Jazzva> (that is if you reviewed everything else
<jtv> asac: good news for you—I worked up a sweat last night and fixed all those unreported exceptions with the XPI imports.  Fix is waiting for review.
<asac> jtv: great
<Jazzva> asac: I pushed up to rev 54 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3/+merge/5140
<asac> Jazzva: use GLIB_LDFLAGS too please
<asac> Jazzva: also have you checked that get_plugin_dirs is run just once?
<asac> otherwise we should cache it
<asac> and dont do the env parsing over and over again
<Jazzva> asac: you mean instead of GTK_LDFLAGS?
<Jazzva> asac: I think it's called only once, AFAICS from the code. It's called only to get the list and then it just iterates through it (in auto_{install,remove,update}_plugins and process_list)
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<asac> Jazzva: ok.
<asac> but fixing GLIB_LDFLAGS makes more sense for what we are trying to do
<Jazzva> asac: fixing? what do you mean?
<asac> Jazzva: using it ;)
<Jazzva> asac: instead of GTK_CFLAGS? just checking if I understood correctly
<Jazzva> *GTK_LDFLAGS
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> I'm running a test build
<Jazzva> asac: done, pushed
<asac> ok rejected the previous merge
<Jazzva> and proposed a new one for rev 55 :)
<Jazzva> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3/+merge/5142
<asac> odd ... there is no diff :(
<asac> maybe that takes a bit to generate?
<Jazzva> hmm, it's generated now
<Jazzva> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3/revision/55
<asac> no look at the other merge page
<asac> you can review the diff directly there
<asac> its not visible on the new merge for unknown reasons
<Jazzva> where should it be on that page?
<Jazzva> ok, just to change UNRELEASED to jaunty in changelog
<Jazzva> I forgot to do that
<Jazzva> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3/+merge/5143 sorry for the reproposal
<asac> Jazzva: hold on :) ... so *count = 0 is missing i guess
<asac> depending on having that set to 0 is not good i think
<Jazzva> asac: int n_env_dirs = 0;
<Jazzva> asac: const gchar **env_dirs = get_env_plugin_dirs(&n_env_dirs);
<Jazzva> I just thought it shouldn't be the get_env_plugin_dirs' job to  set that to 0, since I'm passing it as a parameter. But in this case it wouldn't change anything if it was reset there to 0.
<asac> yes the problem is inside the get_env_plugin_dirs
<asac> you shouldnt depend on whatever the caller sets
<asac> so just int n_dev_dirs; is enough
<Jazzva> aha... so to set it inside the get_env?
<asac> its best practices that the caller doesnt need to set the value for call by reference. caller is only responsible that the mem is allocated
<asac> Jazzva: right
<Jazzva> mhm... ok
<asac> Jazzva: so what caller has to do is:
<asac> int *n_dev_dirs = malloc (sizeof (int));
<asac> or (int n_dev_dirs;) of course
<Jazzva> yeah, the second is already there, and then get_env...(&n_env_dirs)
<Jazzva> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu.1.2.2-0ubuntu3/+merge/5146
<asac> Jazzva: merged
<asac> pushed
<Jazzva> asac: noticed, thanks :)
<Jazzva> I'll mark branch as merged... or is that done automatically...
<asac_the_bumber> bumb!
<thunderstruck> oh what the fuck
<asac> Jazzva: should be automatically i think
 * asac_the_bumber has patches, asac doesn't
<gnomefreak> asac: what version of pango is used in TB3 and FF 3.5 3.6?
<asac> gnomefreak: the current version
<gnomefreak> 1.24?
<gnomefreak> makes me wonder why they dont fail to build since it is a core bug
<gnomefreak> this is the upstream patch https://bug478871.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=369648
<asac> bug 197911 bug 195698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197911 in firefox-3.0 "Multiple Software Security Device popups" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195698 in firefox "Password asked separately for each tab that requires it " [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195698
<gnomefreak> anyone getting keyring errors in Gwibber?
<gnomefreak> looks like it froze now
<gnomefreak> its nokeyringdaemonerror  when trying to retrieve messages and replies
<gnomefreak> and it keeps crashing
<Mirv> Was there a reason http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main/revision/141.1.1 resetted browser.throbber.url and app.update.url.details to the English version instead of localized ones? No in Jaunty only English is shown even though localized versions would be there. (when offline)
<asac> Mirv: which language was reset?
<Mirv> asac: all that had the localized version in use before that commit, eg. fi, lt. In the bug report the changes are claimed to come from, I submitted a tarball that did use the localized version URL.
<Mirv> I now wrote details at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/353924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353924 in ubufox "Offline home page URLs resetted to English version for all languages" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> In that commit, all files under "files modified" title are the same: release notes changed to 810 and URLs resetted from the localized ones to the English one (even if in the bug report #283517 localized URLs would have been offered)
<asac> seems to be a bug
<asac> seems lots of translations were added
<asac> and the modified ones have regressions
<asac> but not all
<asac> actually havent found any other language than FI ;)
<asac> bug 283517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283517 in ubufox "ubufox 0.6pre lacks translations for new strings" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283517
<Mirv> pt-BR, lt, uk, cs_CZ
<asac> Mirv: those are already in intrepid, arent they?
<Mirv> el_GR, it_IT, ru_RU, sl_SI, sv_SE. and that fi.
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/283517/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283517 in ubufox "ubufox 0.6pre lacks translations for new strings" [High,Fix released]
<asac> isnt that what we have now?
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems saivvan didnt do it right
<Mirv> asac: probably. I think I never checked if that bug was really fixed for intrepid, since normally I am not offline :)
<asac> but those should be in intrepid or is it just jaunt?
<Mirv> let me check with my intrepid to make sure
<asac> seems we have to rereview that commit
<asac> and fix regressions
<asac> but tomorrow
<asac> have to run
<Mirv> interesting, looks like it works in intrepid for some reason or another
<asac> it ws committed before 0.6 final
<asac> which should be what we have in intrepid
<Mirv> I'll check it a bit more
<asac> Mirv: maybe intrepid still has the alternative which is right for you for fi
<asac> so in theory you would always get fi even if you used one of the other languages that point to that generic path now
<Mirv> asac: in intrepid the starpage.html constructed the URL by itself
<Mirv> so that's why the URLs in ubufox.properties did not matter. somehow that same thing doesn't now work in jaunty
<asac> good point
<Mirv> and it's probably related to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main/revision/149 somehow ("drop localizable general.useragent.locale pref from ubuntu-mods.js to unbreak mozilla usage stats")
<asac> i will check that
<asac> yeah. i have to check
<asac> thought i fixed everything
<Mirv> there is some code still there, but it doesn't work at the moment
<Mirv> ok, thans
<Mirv> +k
<gnomefreak> asac: where is the profile kept for gwibber? i dont see a .gwibber
<asac> gnomefreak: have to run
<asac> i would think there
<asac> or in .gnome2/gwibber
<asac> or in .config/gwibber
<gnomefreak> ok ill look
<gnomefreak> its .gconf/apps/gwibber/ and its not being very helpful
<BUGabundo_> hey
<BUGabundo_> asac ping
<BUGabundo_> asac https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/353957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353957 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "wrong APN" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_> bye
<Mirv> asac: ok added some more details to bug #353924 ... it seems there is zero way in jaunty to get the user's language otherwise than Accept-Language HTTP header, since everything is hard-coded to en-US.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353924 in ubufox "Offline home page always English (browser language hard-coded to en-US)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353924
<Mirv> I believe it also breaks all pages that expect to show correct language via javascript instead of PHP
<Mirv> I now reopened bug #117915
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/117915/+text)
<asac> Mirv: i have attached a patch. you can just apply it after apt-get source ubufox and build with debuild -b
<jcastro> asac: hey so sorry I dropped out early last night, what was the plan as far as prism/gears? (I am assuming you have no time to look at it until past release)
<asac> jcastro: yeah. we can investigate then. just wondered if it works for epiphany too now that you installed it in system xulrunner
<jcastro> yeah it definately doesn't
<asac> but you already denied it ;)
<asac> i will check with the prism guy then if he did something to make this happening
<jcastro> asac: I am unsure if it would make sense to ship it with xulrunner unless one installs a prism app
<jcastro> so like, only install it if I install prism-google-mail or something
<asac> jcastro: i need to figure out if it would work in all xulapps
<asac> epiphany is a bit special because its not a xulapp, but rather just an embedder
<asac> jcastro: it would be a separate package for sure
<jcastro> right
<asac> i will dig out a simple browser xulapp for you to check ;)
<Mirv> asac: tried the patch, does not seem to help. did you read the updated description? it's en-US everywhere, so there's not much to get something else out of
<jcastro> asac: I think this whole thing is FF specific tbh
<asac> Mirv: you sure you didnt manually tweak your preferred lanaguages list in firefox?
<asac> e.g. the one in preferences -> content
<asac> jcastro: well. prism doesnt have much with firefox in common ;)
<asac> at least not more than any other xulapp ;)
<Mirv> asac: there is Finnish (fi) first, English (en) second...
<jcastro> asac: ah ok, fair enough
<Mirv> asac: I have touched those, though
<Mirv> asac: I also tried with mv .firefox test
<Mirv> .mozilla, that is
<asac> Components.classes["@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIPrefBranch).getCharPref("general.useragent.locale")
<asac> Mirv: can you run that in tools -> error console please
<asac> (e.g. hit clear first)
<Mirv> asac: en-US
<Mirv> also the bug report has the .html attachment which gives en-US for everything in jaunty and fi-FI in intrepid
<asac> yeah obviously kind of sucks ;)
<Mirv> and that's why I reopened bug #117915 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117915 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox navigator.language always return en-US" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117915
<asac> Mirv: err. the ubuntu starpage online works right
<asac> hmm
<Mirv> asac: it probably uses PHP to get Accept-Language, but it's not receivable via javascript
<asac> so we need to fix the other bug which was made wontfix upstream because we shouldnt use the other mechanism
<asac> Mirv:  can we close the old bug please and open a regression bug instead?
<Mirv> asac: yes I'll do that.
<Mirv> so what has changed since intrepid?
<asac> Mirv: lets keep it ;)
<asac> Mirv: we dropped localized pref for user locale
<Mirv> so no closing of the old bug? :)
<asac> Mirv: its fine
<Mirv> ok.
<asac> usually i dont like reopening old bugs
<asac> if its a regression its a different bug
<asac> this is different because its an upstream bug
<Mirv> ok. I have to flee now, but good that the problem is becoming understood
<gnomefreak> ok its fixed :)
<[reed]> asac: upstream bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 347972 is fixed debdiff attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347972 in ubufox "Does not work with Shiretoko Web Browser (Firefox 3.5)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347972
<gnomefreak> damn it
<gnomefreak> its fixed im working out kinks in branching
<gnomefreak> ok fixed i can go eat dinner now its already 4:30pm
<armin76> fta: from what i can tell, that sparc failure its because its using a solaris function, yay...
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla bug 476042 uses a solaris function, should i open a new bug or comment there?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 476042 in JavaScript Engine "Integrate sparc nanojit intro tracemonkey" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=476042
<[reed]> new bug
<armin76> k, thanks
<[reed]> mark dependencies correct
<[reed]> etc.
<armin76> mozilla bug 486584
<armin76> have fun
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486584 in JavaScript Engine "tracemonkey uses Solaris-only code on SPARC" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486584
<fta> armin76, thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i provided a fix for the above ubufox bug, it was easy and fast so i didnt do anything else to it.
<gnomefreak> im gone ;)
<rzr> hi
<fta> asac, SEAMONKEY_1_1_16_RELEASE
<rZr> asac: i'll be back for FB tomorow k ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-03
<fta> mozilla 406646
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 406646 in XP Toolkit/Widgets: Menus "Clicking to open slow menu (e.g. Bookmarks) invokes first item in menu (e.g. "Bookmark This Page")" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406646
<sindhudweep1> asac: you awake?
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> seamonkey tagged stuff
<asac> [reed]: you remember the odd chrome:// in the blocklist call URL?
<asac> [reed]: so we tried to not use localized pref for language
<asac> but now it turns out that ffox with matchOS is kind of broken because of that
<asac> e.g. navigator.language is  always en-US
<asac> so we need the patch we wont-fixed at some point
<asac> now i just have to find the mozilla bug we had for that "statistic" thing again
<armin76> bumb!
<asac> armin76: we are bumping everyday ;)
<asac> armin76: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 are your gwibbers still crashing?
<asac> i dont have it running as it hung yesterday (as you can probably tell from my non-dents ;))
 * gnomefreak found out what was causing the URL bar to show progress bar.
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant get it to be usable it crashes everytime i try to set it up or when it tries to connect
 * gnomefreak downgrading from 1.xxx to 0.9
<asac> ok i am running archive version
<asac> not sure whats in there
<gnomefreak> asac: if you mean ubuntu archives the version is 0.8-0ubuntu3 fta has 0.9 and daily gwibber is 1.*
<asac> yeah. i dont run dailies nor fta
<gnomefreak> asac: i'm assumiong ubufox only supports i386?
<asac> no
<asac> supports every arch
<gnomefreak> asac: PPA doesnt build anything but 386
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=ubufox&build_state=all
<gnomefreak> hmmmm maybe 386 can be used on 64
<gnomefreak> and yes its too damn early for thinking. I'm pre coffee
<asac> gnomefreak: its arch all ... e.g. it just gets built once and released everywhere
<gnomefreak> asac: ah thanks i'll let him know :)
<sindhudweep1> asac: ping
<asac> please no content-less pings ;)
<asac> otherwise i say pong and go to lunch ;)
<sindhudweep1> i'm not sure how to add kde4 support to the debian packaging for gnash
<sindhudweep1> from my limited understanding it was added to gnash .8.5
<asac> sindhudweep1: how about -> #gnash?
<asac> i am not sure about the kde4 state atm
<asac> this reminds me that i am still waiting for a contribution of 0.8.5
<asac> let me do that after lunch on my own
<sindhudweep1> well my branch is just a two line change
<asac> time is really running low
<sindhudweep1> do yo want me to point the merge in the correct place, like timo suggested?
<asac> sindhudweep1: thought you said you "are not sure" ... so you have a fix?
<sindhudweep1> I have a fix for mozilla and epiphany
<sindhudweep1> that works for amd64 and 386
<asac> sorry i cant follow :(
<asac> mozila/epiphany have nothing to do with kde4
<sindhudweep1> uhh well the plugin works on those two browsers
<sindhudweep1> right
<asac> yeah. thats good
<asac> sindhudweep1: so you did the merge?
<sindhudweep1> but the gnash source package should build a kde4 plugin too
<asac> sindhudweep1: lets first get the plain merge in
<asac> if we have time to do the kde4 parts too that would be great. but step by step
<sindhudweep1> ahh okay
<asac> sindhudweep1: so did you push that somewhere yet?
<sindhudweep1> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/trunk
<sindhudweep1> 10 days old
<asac> let me look
<sindhudweep1> sanity check it while i move the request to the right branch
<sindhudweep1> from what i could gather kde support was originally remove from the package starting with revision 146
<sindhudweep1> *removed
<asac> yeah the old kde3 thing was just too borked
<sindhudweep1> the debian maintainer for gnash has a .8.5 package in debian unstable
<asac> ignore her
<sindhudweep1> but it uses ffmpeg instead of gstreamer
<sindhudweep1> ahh okay.
<asac> sindhudweep1: did you find the revision in the upstream branch?
<sindhudweep1> which revision?
<asac> the release revision
<asac> oh wait they did a branch for that
<sindhudweep1> yes
<asac> its http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/gnash/release_0_8_5/
<sindhudweep1> that is what i used bzr-buildpackage against
<asac> sindhudweep1: so two things. please uncommit your topmost commit
<sindhudweep1> okay i am new to bzr
<sindhudweep1> how do i do that?
<asac> 1. dont create a new changlog entry; bump the topmost (UNRELEASED)
<asac> keep it at unreleased
<asac> bzr uncommit
<sindhudweep1> ahh okay
<asac> add your stuff there
<asac> 2. please add a file .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with the following content:
<asac> [BUILDDEB]
<asac> Merge = True
<asac> export-upstream = http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/gnash/release_0_8_5/
<asac> after committing that you should be able to just run:
<asac> bzr bd
<asac> and that will properly create the tarball for you from the upstream branch
<asac> (e.g. delete all orig.tar.gz you have locally for testing)
<sindhudweep1> okay
<asac> 3. remember to use your right email on commit
<asac> e.g. the one you have in launchpad
<asac> e.g. look how miserable it looks like here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/trunk
<asac> ;)
<sindhudweep1> haha yes
<sindhudweep1> how do i set that? i configured the launchpad-login thing in bzr
<asac> i have in .bazaar/bazaar.conf:
<asac> [DEFAULT]
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>
<asac> build-dir = /tmp/build
<asac> launchpad_username = asac
<sindhudweep1> thanks
<asac> remove build-dir ;)
 * gnomefreak loves my anti-ping script, cant remember who wrote it but i modified it to use pm instead of channel :)
 * asac did that now to
<asac> gnomefreak: heh. yeah
<asac> i prefer to tell that presonally ;)
<asac> sindhudweep1:  you think you can do those 3. points swiftly? i would love to look at this merge after lunch ;)
<gnomefreak> good point, It gets to be a problem whne you are in 33+ channels
<sindhudweep1> yes doing it now
<asac> sindhudweep1: great.
<sindhudweep1> just have to upload an ssh key from this machine to lp
<asac> sindhudweep1: also please use the same format for changelog that we use
<asac> e.g. use - update this/file
<asac> and so on
<sindhudweep1> okay
<asac> just  look at the previous changelog entries
<sindhudweep1> i will look at other entried
<sindhudweep1> yup
<asac> sindhudweep1: and keep it at UNRELEASED until the very last thing
<asac> for release you usually just do a commit that just flips that to jaunty
<asac> like i did in rev 163: [DEFAULT]
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>
<asac> build-dir = /tmp/build
<asac> launchpad_username = asac
<asac> oops
<sindhudweep1> ahh okay i see that now
<asac> like i did in rev 163: * RELEASE 0.8.4-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepid
<asac> sindhudweep1: so for that commit just do dch -r
<asac> that will update the timestamp and flip to jaunty
<asac> ok going for lunch
<asac> bb in 1h
<gnomefreak> asac: is mozilla 404314 the same as the right click master bug we have?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XUL "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<gnomefreak> our bug that i am talking about is bug 187313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<gnomefreak> hmmm mvo disabled upgrades intrepid -> jaunty in update manager
<gnomefreak> asac: does bugzilla3 allow us to reply to a comment on upstream bugs? or do i have to set something up to do this?
<armin76> fta: asac: a workaround for sparc is using --disable-jit
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure.
<sindhudweep1> asac: bzr-bd seems to try and get the source from cvs and from a orig.tar.gz and fails. It doesnt seem to be using debian/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> sindhudweep1: its not in debian/, but on top level
<sindhudweep1> ahh okay
<sindhudweep1> thanks
<sindhudweep1> asac: it has the same behavior after i moved the directory. http://pastebin.com/d2d872390
<asac> sindhudweep1: you need to add that to bzr
<asac> e.g. bzr add .bzr-builddeb
<sindhudweep1> haha
<asac> if you dont do that bzr bd will not see that file
<gnomefreak> sindhudweep1: that normall happens when the tarball isnt in the dir named tarballs if i understand it right. when trying to build it tries to grab source instead
<sindhudweep1> yup
<sindhudweep1> thanks, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
<asac> gnomefreak: we are trying "automated generation of tarballs here" ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<sindhudweep1> well still good to know for my future reference
 * gnomefreak really really hates mozilla bugs, cant seem to search for bugs you reported that have been closed it seems
<sindhudweep1> asac: it claims to have added .bzr-builddeb and the default.conf file in it but i still get the same behavior
<asac> sindhudweep1: please commit it and push so i can try
<sindhudweep1> okay
<gnomefreak> [reed]: asac ok there has to be a  way to search bugs that you filed in bugzilla that have been closed for any reason?' is it possible to do this
<asac> gnomefreak: search for you as reporter and allow any state
<asac> or just the resolved state
<asac> you can do both on the advanced search form
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks looking at it
<sindhudweep1> lp:~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnashpackaging.8.5
<asac> sindhudweep1: thanks. remember to mark your other branches as "abandoned" or so ...
<sindhudweep1> i deleted it
<asac> otherwise they wills tay on the active branch list forever
<asac> good
<asac> sindhudweep1: works for me ;)
<sindhudweep1> haha maybe i havent configured something somewhere.
<asac> usually not
<asac> sindhudweep1: running jaunty?
<sindhudweep1> yes
<asac> sindhudweep1: maybe adding wasnt enough, but you needed to commit it
<asac> maybe it works for you now?
<sindhudweep1> ahh
<sindhudweep1> nope
<sindhudweep1> but the changes made aren't really too intensive; I figure you're gonna have to redo it anyways
<asac> oh shit ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: nope its still not finding them
<asac> sindhudweep1: you have to remove the whole get-orig-source thing ;)
<sindhudweep1> hmm okay
<asac> sindhudweep1: its indeed broken
<sindhudweep1> how do i uncommit and get lp to merge my changes
<asac> sindhudweep1: uncommit +  push --overwrite
<sindhudweep1> thanks
<asac> sindhudweep1: remove the get-orig-source please for now
<sindhudweep1> in build_head? rules?
<sindhudweep1> where is that located?
<asac> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/143447/
<asac> still borked as it seems
<asac> sindhudweep1: just rules for now
<asac> build_head we have to fix later
<asac> james_w: even passing proper --export-upstream-revision= doesnt help
<sindhudweep1> asac: i think i've made the necessary changes, still breaks. I've pushed it to lp
<asac> sindhudweep1: good.
<asac> sindhudweep1: your commit messages are really bad still
<asac> you shouldnt merge, but uncommit
<asac> sindhudweep1: can you start with trunk again and do a few tiny commits?
<sindhudweep1> yes
<asac> and keep this UNRELEASED ?
<sindhudweep1> yes, sorry
<asac> sindhudweep1: no problem ;)
<asac> sorry for being picky
<asac> ;)
<sindhudweep1> no no
<asac> sindhudweep1: you can do the - add .bzr-builddeb/default.conf for the "* new upstream release" changelog entry
<asac> e.g. do it together with the version bump (thats where it belongs)
<sindhudweep1> it must have got in when i did the first uncommit and got errors trying to push back to lp and it complains. know i know the power of overwrite
<asac> sindhudweep1: also try to use debcommit (without anything)
<sindhudweep1> yup
<sindhudweep1> dbecommit?
<asac> that will create bzr commit messages from your changelog entries
<asac> and auto close bugs in launchpad
<sindhudweep1> okay
<asac> sindhudweep1: just start from scratch and do the few changes manually again ;)
<asac> sindhudweep1: also we should remove the watch
<sindhudweep1> watch?
<asac> bzr rm debian/watch
<asac> do that in a distinct commit
<asac> we use bzr for upstream tarballs and not watches
<asac> james_w: bug 354472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354472 in bzr-builddeb "REGRESSION --export-upstream doesnt convince builddeb to export anything in jaunty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354472
<james_w> what's going on with your watch file?
<james_w> asac: and *please* include a reference to the branch you are building in your bug reports
<asac> james_w: watch file removed doesnt change a thing
<james_w> I realise that, but I wonder what is wrong with it
<asac> james_w: i would think that you can run that command in any branch
<james_w> if it's another bug then I would like to fix that too
<james_w> well, not necessarily
<james_w> I don't have any --export-upstream branches to hand, so building yours would be much quicker, and make sure that I am fixing the problem that you are seeing
<asac> james_w: --export-upstream branches are not special ... ;)
<asac> anyway let me try
<asac> sindhudweep1: ready?
<sindhudweep1> just a sec
<asac> i need a branch so james_w can test ;)
<asac> james_w: so another bug: if i run --export-upstream=... then i certainly dont want to run get-orig-source ;)
<james_w> well, it wouldn't if this first bug wasn't there
<asac> you can test that with any branch that has get-orig-source
<asac> james_w: so --export-upstream= is repferred?
<asac> good
<asac> james_w: then you can really try that with any branch ... just run the command above in it and it will
<asac> run get-orig-source ;)
<asac> james_w: ok added a brnach to summary bzr branch lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu.head
<asac> it will run get-orig-source until we removed that (will happen in  a few)
<james_w> ok
<sindhudweep1> lp:~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnashpackaging.8.5-attempt2
<james_w> the issue with lp:~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnashpackaging.8.5 is that it should be "merge = True", not "Merge = True"
<sindhudweep1> oO
<sindhudweep1> let em fix that
<asac> james_w: urgh
<asac> james_w: so no export if not --merge?
<james_w> yes
<asac> why does it attempt get-orig-source and watch then?
<asac> ok untargetted bug
<asac> sindhudweep1: yeah fix that syntax ;)
<james_w> good question
<sindhudweep1> asac: how do i roll back a few commits, make the fix and then move forward again?
<james_w> I might change that one way or the other
<sindhudweep1> i'd rather not have that fix in the change log with something else...
<asac> james_w: bug 354472
<james_w> but if you have a non-merge branch then I would seriously recommend you use merge-upstream and not export-upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354472 in bzr-builddeb "REGRESSION --export-upstream doesnt convince builddeb to export anything in jaunty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354472
<asac> updated
<asac> untargetted
<james_w> thanks
<asac> lowering to medium
<asac> sindhudweep1: not possible
<asac> sindhudweep1: just fix the syntax error on top
<asac> thats ok
<sindhudweep1> okay
<asac> no need to add changelog entry for just that
<asac> james_w: ok. so false alert; sorry for that ;) ... confusion never stops me
<james_w> no problem
<asac> james_w: also unassigned so random bzr-builddeb-hackers can grab it ;)
<james_w> heh
<asac> james_w: no that this remote export is running (taking ages) ... i wonder if that should rather be a lightweight checkout for export upstream?
<sindhudweep1> asac: changes in lp:~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnashpackaging.8.5-attempt2 it seems to grab the upstream now
<asac> james_w: or doesnt that give any perf benefit?
<asac> sindhudweep1: ok looking
<james_w> it shouldn't really
<james_w> I don't know the codepaths in detail though
<asac> james_w: ok. so the purpose of --lightweight is a bit of a mystery then ;)
<asac> except maybe local storage save
<james_w> yeah
<asac> but that doesnt sound like something folks really care about nowadays ;)
<james_w> both just grab the latest revision though, so they should have equivalent performace
<james_w> well, it should download less data
<james_w> so be quicker than a full branch
<asac> james_w: yeah. so it should be faster
<sindhudweep1> well that is the wait time involved
<asac> james_w: right. thats why i wonder whether --export-upstream should use --lightweight
<james_w> um, no
<james_w> I just said that export and --lightweight should be equivalent
<asac> oh right you need it for merging ;)
<james_w> perhaps you have the wrong idea about what it is doing
<asac> most likely
<asac> so you are using bzr export?
<asac> sindhudweep1: ok good. its working here.
<asac> sindhudweep1: cool. so debcommit is nice ;)? :)
<asac> sindhudweep1: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/143468/ ... and then its fine i guess
<asac> (i prefer that with emails)
<james_w> asac: essentially, yes
<asac> sindhudweep1: welcome to the gnash team ;)
<asac> sindhudweep1: feel free to push to the .head branch
<asac> i will push that over to the non head branch when uploading
<asac> sindhudweep1: do you have a twitter or identi.ca account?
<asac> nevermind
<asac> sindhudweep1: http://identi.ca/notice/3193288 ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have bugs 347972 and 272959 ready hey easy ubufox fixes :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347972 in ubufox "Does not work with Shiretoko Web Browser (Firefox 3.5)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347972
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959/+text)
<asac> bug 272959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in ubufox "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<armin76> mozStorageEvents.cpp: In member function 'nsresult AsyncExecuteStatements::BuildAndNotifyResults(sqlite3_stmt*)':
<armin76> mozStorageEvents.cpp:454: error: 'PR_ASSERT_CURRENT_THREAD_OWNS_LOCK' was not declared in this scope
<armin76> make[4]: *** [mozStorageEvents.o] Error 1
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks. we have to fix something else for shiretoko
<armin76> hrm...
<asac> currently ubufox breaks stuff
<asac> armin76: i saw that somewhere ;)
<asac> which version?
<armin76> trunk
<gnomefreak> asac: thats fine those were ones that stood out as easy fixes. i will leave the desciption to you ;)
<armin76> oh, i think its related to nspr
 * armin76 disables system nss/nspr
<asac> gnomefreak: did you request merge for those?
<gnomefreak> not yet, where do you want me to request it merged to?
<asac> gnomefreak: against ubufox upstream branch for the first bug
<asac> and against the packaging branch for the firefox-2 bug
<gnomefreak> theres an upstreaam branch?
<asac> lp:ubufox
 * asac on call
<gnomefreak> ah ok that cant be good :( i branched from core-dev branch as it looked like it had everything in it
<asac> core-dev is the packaging branch
<gnomefreak> would you perfer that i branch upstream branch than merge it?
<gnomefreak> upstream branch doesnt have a debian dir that is why i branched from core-dev since changes applied to install.rdf and debian/control
<jesse__> hello
<jesse__> does anyone know about the mozilla campus rep program?
<gnomefreak> jesse__: http://www.spreadfirefox.com/campusreps
<gnomefreak> that should give you what you want :)
<gnomefreak> ok gwibber is really starting to piss me off. there doesnt seem to be another blogger that uses indenti
<jesse__> I signed up a month ago and have not heard anything back.
<rZr> hi asac
<rZr> so what's up w/ https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu/+merge/3697
<gnomefreak> jesse__: im guessing you emailed campusreps at mozilla dot com to follow up on it?
<rZr> asac: oh wait upstream released a new version
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i think i have an idea for foxmarks but need to figure it out, name changes and maybe change a few little things to make it under free license oh hell what can i lose :)
<gnomefreak> rZr: hes on a call atm
<jesse__> no I will do that. thanks gnomefreak!
<asac> rZr: ok. do that quick. i will upload in 2-3 hours ;)
<gnomefreak> jesse__: np
<rZr> asac: k
 * gnomefreak not lying i swear he was on a call
<rZr> i installed jaunty i can test it
<sindhudweep1> asac: thanks and done. I'll be back on monday to work on the other issues with the package.
<sindhudweep1> Have a good weekend.
<armin76> asac: apply apply!
<asac> armin76: file abug ;)
<asac> i never get any complains about hppa ;)
<asac> nor sparc
<gnomefreak> greasemonkey fixed removed firefox-2 and updated for 3.6 in install.rdf now back to finding out what blogger app to use in stead of gwibber (none outright state for use with indenti
<armin76> asac: liar, there's a bug for sparc segfaulting!
<armin76> or there used to
<gnomefreak> any ideas i would greatly apperciate on blogger
<asac> armin76: ubuntu bug?
<asac> i doubt it ;)
<asac> if there was that guy probably gave up ;)
<armin76> gah, bus error on trunk
<rzr_> gnomefreak: hi john
<rzr_> gnomefreak: i just got your emails
<rzr_> should i remove firefox-3.0 in depends ?
<gnomefreak> rzr_: no leave it there for now. shit thanks for reminding me :(
<gnomefreak> i forgot to add them to depends but it still works in 3.5 and 3.6 :)
<rzr_> k
<rzr_> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, iceweasel | firefox | abrowser | firefox-3.0 | seamonkey-browser | thunderbird | midbrower
<rzr_> is this ok then ?
<gnomefreak> rzr_: yeah i plan on adding firefox-3.5 to depends since it is in repos in jaunty but i would like to find out what asac thinks
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: abrowser-3.5 is in, too
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah that is 3.1 renamed
<gnomefreak> so 3.5 should be ok as a depends
<Jazzva> yep. I just wanted to comment on that, so it doesn't get left behind :).
<gnomefreak> rzr_: what extension is that
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: :)
<gnomefreak> should we add both cant hurt i geuss
<gnomefreak> guess
<gnomefreak> and abrowser 3.5 as well
<Jazzva> yeah, if extension works with 3.5, I think it's ok
<rzr_> gnomefreak: flashblock
<rzr_> the terrible and infamous flashblock
<gnomefreak> rzr_: yeah add arowser and firefox 3.5 and is it supporting tb3.0 yet?
<RzR> tb ?
<RzR> thunderbird ?
<RzR> i dont think so
<gnomefreak> Depends: firefox | abrowser | abrowser-3.5 | firefox-3.5 | firefox-3.0, apturl (>= 0.1.2ubuntu1)
<gnomefreak> RzR: yeah thunderbird
<RzR> no ${misc:Depends} ?
<gnomefreak> i dont have it in ubufox
<RzR> lintian complain about
<gnomefreak> not sure about greasemonkey but i wanted to fix something else in there anyway
<RzR> my ppa replied :
<RzR> Rejected:
<RzR> Could not find person ''
<RzR> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<gnomefreak> i have yet seen something like that it would bother the hell out of me if i did
<RzR> something wrong in my pgp configuration
<gnomefreak> getting tired of typing in password for bzr
<RzR> ssh-add -L || ssh-add
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok fixed my branches for grease.. and ubufox
<RzR> is the team in hurry as hell for the release ?
 * gnomefreak not so much but i have a few packages waiting for sponsor
<asac> RzR: hard freeze is 9th Apr
<asac> fta2: do you have a no-password gpg key you use for the dailies?
<gnomefreak> ok now everything is fixed with -3.5
<asac> gnomefreak: in dailies or archive?
<gnomefreak> asac: what comment are you asking about?
<asac> 17:52 < gnomefreak> ok now everything is fixed with -3.5
<gnomefreak> asac: in the extensions for the remove ff2 from deps and i added 3.5 to them
<gnomefreak> im looking for bug atm
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 272959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in ubufox "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<gnomefreak> asac: ignore the ubufox merge im going to use upstream branch
<gnomefreak> asac: if i use upstrem it will not contain any changes to debian/control /changelog  using the core-dev branch i can add those changes
<asac> gnomefreak: dont bother about the install.rdf bump
<asac> i will just do it while i touch that branch now
<gnomefreak> asac: oh ok already done here but thats fine
<asac> gnomefreak: so do the core-dev changes only
<asac> gnomefreak: when i pushed the new upstream snapshot you can merge that to core-dev and finish release
<asac> i will let you know
<gnomefreak> asac: i did i changed install.rdf control
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> and mozgest is done :)
<asac> fta2: so we killed the dom-inspector from all branches?
<asac> is that not in the sources anymore or what?
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a list of all code-dev branches or atleast updated branches searching in LP isnt helpful
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/dom-inspector/
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i just commented on bug 184882 for you. sure you already knew it but what the hell :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184882 in mozilla-stumbleupon "Dependencies correct but Synaptic does not warn of incompatability" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184882
<gnomefreak> asac: wasnt dom always been packaged as an extension?
<gnomefreak> ok done with extensions for today. i still need to figure out what to use in place of gwibber
<asac> gnomefreak: it was built from the main tree
<gnomefreak> asac: oh
<asac> hah. it works ;)
 * asac talks to himself
<gnomefreak> looks like release of 1.1.16 is happening around time 3.0.9 is released
<gnomefreak> what works?
<asac> building dom-inspector ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ill be back later its time for lunch and house work :(
<RzR> asac: ok flashblock tested about to push
<asac> armin76: gnash fails on hppa and sparc
<asac> your turn
<BUGabundo> asac: Bug 353957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353957 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "wrong APN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353957
<BUGabundo> isn't it just a text file?
<BUGabundo> maybe I could make my own 1st pathc
<asac> yes xml
<asac> BUGabundo: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/latest/6622
<asac> oops
<asac> lp:~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info.ubuntu
<asac> fix it and propose a merge
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that was what I was thinking of doing it
<BUGabundo> but wouldn't it need a ffe?
<BUGabundo> or is it just bug fix?
<BUGabundo> I saw several others like mine, on LP, when I reported it
 * BUGabundo tries to remember how to branch
<BUGabundo> $ bzr branch
<asac> you will figure
<asac> learning NEW stuff (on your own) is good for the overall brain capabilities ;)
<asac> i am out now ;)
<asac> bzr help gives you comamnds ;)
<BUGabundo> I already have it
<asac> well. you also need to commit and push for proposing the fix ;)
<BUGabundo> I know that too
<BUGabundo> just ,never did a push to lp
<BUGabundo> will try latter
<BUGabundo> talk to you if I see you here
<RzR> asac: ok pushed , please double check about last commit, i did like we decided last time
<RzR> waitcouple of  minutes if possible
<RzR> asac: get-orig-version doest work on new naming scheme
<RzR> i am fixing this
<RzR> asac: ok should be ready
<RzR> now
<RzR> i have to go
<RzR> i'll be back this night if needed on tomorow
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> are you back?
<BUGabundo> need help debuging hal or udev for an 3G dongle
<armin76> asac: current trunk will be broken on sparc until sqlite3 is fixed, unaligned stuff, again :)
<RzR> asac: your turn to play , i'll be back
<BUGabundo> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/bug353957/+merge/5210
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> 1st patch done!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-04
 * asac off
<rzr> asac: hi, samstag = nicht arbeit ?
<rzr> http://linuxdevices.com/news/NS4852301494.html
<rzr> i stay around
<asac> hmm ... after looking whole day at tiny mini screen, i cannot recognize anything on my normal monitor ;)
<dtchen> i can't handle mini screens currently, but i'm sure i could adjust ;-)
<fta> asac, dtchen: i used my nc10 for a few days, now, my 15" laptop seems really huge
<dtchen> "huge" screen -> much better for coding
<dtchen> (just IMO)
<fta> i still prefer my desktops for coding
<rzr> 80 cols 25 line and i am happy
<rzr> screen do the rest
<asac> fta: 15" was always huge ;)
<rzr> asac: sorry to disturb w/ that , but will current FB branch merged before freeze ?
<asac> rzr: yes, if its all ok ;) ... today i took off deliberately
<rzr> ok
<rzr> i'll stay around if needed
<asac> great thanks
<asac> fta: you have a "normal" huawei with option driver, right? (or is it hso?)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-05
<fta> asac, ? how do i know?
<fta> dtchen, i can't unpause mplayer, it just shows a few more frames then stop. to force it, i have to use << or >>, looks like mplayer is confused when trying to sync A & V
<dtchen> fta: using mplayer's pulseaudio or alsa output?
<dtchen> also, with luke's 0.9.15-test7 or with jaunty's 0.9.14?
<fta> ao=pulse
<dtchen> fta: ok, and ao=alsa?
<dtchen> i will likely ask for mplayer to ship with ao=alsa
<fta> i used to run mplayer with ao=alsa but a few weeks ago, it became unusable
<fta> -d
<dtchen> hmm, but is this with 0.9.15 or 0.9.14?
<fta> 0.9.15~test5-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<fta> back with ao=alsa
<dtchen> ok, but that doesn't really help me make a decision for jaunty ;(
<thom_> Does anyone have an explanation for this: When I load a page and choose "view source" I get one version of the html, but if I view source a few seconds later an element has changed. I don't see javascript making and changes and if I use curl to fetch the page a second time I *always* get the frst version of the html
<cosmix> hello. i'm getting consistent segfaults with firefox 3.5 on jaunty/64bit. symbolised bt shows the crash at nsLocalFile::GetNativePath(). This persists with new profiles etc. Any ideas?
<rzr> http://mobile.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/04/228240&art_pos=2
<rzr> http://mobile.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/04/04/228240&art_pos=2
<fta> asac, how can i stop receiving all the firefox-3.0 bug mails? can't find how i get that
<fta> it's particularly annoying, especially for bugs totally unrelated to ff
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon everyone
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> hm, hidden changesets? bad <= http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml
<fta> no moz daily today then
<fta> oh, no, bad rss
<fta> [reed], http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushlog  => http://hg-slow/mozilla-central ?????
<fta> d'oh
<fta> dpkg-deb: building package `chromium-testsuite-dbgsym' in `../chromium-testsuite-dbgsym_2.0.173.0~svn20090405r13134-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb'.
<fta> dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip error: read(4096) != write(0): No space left on device
<asac> fta: thats ffox 3 bug reporting ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: you never get rid of i
<asac> fta: i would think you subscribed to firefox-3.0 bugmail on launchpad
<asac> you can unsubscrbe there
<fta> can't find where
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<asac> top right corner?
<fta> nope
<asac> what do you see there?
<asac> i have subscribe to bugmail there
<asac> if you are subscribed it should be "unsubscribed"
<fta> it shows "subscribe to bugmail"
<asac> otherwise you probably dont get all bug mail, but just the bugs that someone subscribed mozillateam to (which is a minority)
<fta> oh, it's a confusing wording
<asac> fta: only other source i can see is mozilla-bugs mailing list
<asac> but i doubt you are subscrbied there
<BUGabundo1> hey there you are both
<BUGabundo1> how was the trip asac?
<asac> its really high load ;)
<fta> i clicked on "subscribe to bugmail", there's a list of options, the 1st was checked
<asac> BUGabundo1: good
<asac> fta: oh yeah. then that
<BUGabundo1> I guess fta has several teams!
<BUGabundo1> he may already be with one (himself)
<BUGabundo1> asac: was my last commit correct?
<asac> not looked yet ;)
<BUGabundo1> ehe
<fta> at last, i fixed the chromium branch
<fta> 20 commits to integrate gyp
<fta> asac, as long as http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushlog will be broken, the dailies will be too
<fta> -will
<[reed]> fta: yeah, server issues
<[reed]> fixed now
<[reed]> afaik
<fta> [reed], http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushlog still shows http://hg-slow/ everywhere
<[reed]> mozilla bug 486966
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486966 in Server Operations "hg.mozilla.org feeds have wrong hostname in them" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486966
<fta> [reed], how long will it take to fix that?
<[reed]> I dunno
<[reed]> is it breaking your usability?
<fta> s
<fta> yes
<fta> if there's no ETA, i will stop my bot producing the dailies
<BUGabundo> fta is python or gwibber broken again?
<BUGabundo>   File "setup.py", line 6, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from DistUtilsExtra.command import *
<BUGabundo> ImportError: No module named DistUtilsExtra.command
<fta> hm, not that i know
<fta> i didn't do any upgrade today
<BUGabundo> strange
<fta> 222 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 364MB of archives.
<fta> d'oh
<BUGabundo> just tried to branch two devel bzr of gwibber to test some stuff
<BUGabundo> and can't install it
<BUGabundo> python2.5 (2.5.4-1ubuntu4) jaunty; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> I got a py 2.5 update... find that as odd as I ?
<dtchen> no, there are quite a few bugfixes in that upload
<BUGabundo> then I have no idea why gwibber won't install from setup
<BUGabundo> fta bye
<fta> bye
<asac> fta: whats the problem with the rss?
<fta> i use it in mozclient now
<fta> it reports bogus urls
<fta>  http://hg-slow/mozilla-central
<asac> oh
<asac> just wrong host?
<fta> yes
<asac> or completely wrong?
<fta> no, just the host
<asac> yeah. so i would think waiting a few days is ok. if not, we can probably work around by replacing that host ;)
<fta> yep
<fta> oh, caught the gwibber freeze (error) on upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145169/
<fta> python is worse than xul ;)
<asac> does python load stuff lazily?
<asac> DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.625 was not provided by any .service files
<asac> seems to be dbus
<asac> looks like the notification daemon went down or something
<asac> maybe it crashed temporarily?
<fta> damn, openoffice ignores the preferred browser :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-05
<chrisccoulson> i would probably backport the lucid one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm going to have the same problem for the thunderbird stable PPA
<micahg> I guess I can just binary copy the pacakges from firefox-stable
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<micahg> well, I'll get that all updated Tuesday night
<micahg> I've only got an hour left till I go offline
<vish> heh , i had gotten used to the fonts in FF3.6 and had forgotten how good they are supposed to look ;) thanks chrisccoulson and mdeslaur for fixing it :)
<persia> I'm trying to sort out what has to happen to the langpacks to set the search preferences based on the changes noted in bug #526411 : does anyone have pointers to docs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<BUGabundo> fta_: what did you do to my precious fonts??
<BUGabundo> :(((((
<BUGabundo> oias
<chrisccoulson> vish - you like the fonts now then? ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: now.. of course ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 555878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555878 in gnome-panel "[Lucid] Panel applets have problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555878
<gnomefreak> bug 426185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426185 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel fails to load various applets" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426185
<gnomefreak> what happened to thunderbird? i now get bug changes important/status/affects/ect.. in a graphical table between headers and body of email
<gnomefreak> bug 544757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544757 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544757
<gnomefreak> did we not add a kde-support package in Lucid? the only thing im seeing with kde/QT support is kubuntu-firefox-installer
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: when you get a minute please fiond out what is going on in bug 555807 the user is annoying me in #ubuntu+1 with just posting the bug number so i assume he has a problem with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I can no longer take that users
<BUGabundo> *user
<gnomefreak> you too :)
<BUGabundo> either he is passing as dumb , or is really dumb
<BUGabundo> to the poin the should not be running a devel distro
<gnomefreak> i commented on bug and i commented to him in IRC i am really trying not to remove him
<gnomefreak> win 3
<gnomefreak> s/win 3/ /win 3
<BUGabundo> some users expect to be the center of attention
<BUGabundo> or consider the problem worse then everyone else
<BUGabundo> I understand not having wifi sucks
<gnomefreak> yep. if he hurries i can give him a little help but if not screw em
<BUGabundo> I leaved with it for 3 months
<BUGabundo> cause kernel could not enable my wifi
<BUGabundo> only booting to windows would do it, but I never had windows on this machine
 * gnomefreak doesnt use wifi unless i am at LUG meetings i can use it here i just choose not to.
<gnomefreak> and he has stopped with the bug # crap
<BUGabundo> my ether cable is 50cm from me
<BUGabundo> still I use only wifi
<BUGabundo> unless its broken
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-06
<bdrung> who decided about this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, me
<chrisccoulson> although other people have looked at it too
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: why can bugmail-extension stay, but pwdhash has to go. both work, but pwdhash has six times more users
<bdrung> s/\./?/
<chrisccoulson> oh, bugmail-extensions could probably go too tbh
<bdrung> and downloadstatusbar?
<bdrung> bindwood?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, bindwood is canonical maintained and we don't ship a xpi file for that
<chrisccoulson> extensions that aren't easily installable from a.m.o stay
<persia> Why shouldn't extensions that are easily installable from a.m.o also stay?
<chrisccoulson> and downloadstatusbar is incredibly popular and well maintained
<chrisccoulson> persia - we're trimming down the extensions in preparation for how we're supporting firefox in the future
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: popcon stat = 18?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung -that's only because it appeared in the archive this cycle. i'm also using figures on a.m.o too, and downloadstatusbar is currently at 27,978,689
<chrisccoulson> versus 91,532 for pwdhash
<persia> Well, OK.  I'm philosophically against the concept of encouraging folks to install anything from anywhere other than the repos, but if it won't be maintained otherwise, it makes sense.
<chrisccoulson> persia - the issue is that it's going to be difficult and time consuming to maintain these in 4 supported releases moving forwards
<chrisccoulson> persia - this explains everything - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/
<Mitch> You're against Firefox users installing extensions from its own addons site?
<persia> Mitch: Yes.
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i still think that pwdhash should stay - it's maintained by me and isn't easy installable from a.m.o atm
<persia> chrisccoulson: I understand.  It doesn't mean I like it.  It's a matter of not having an infinite number of maintainers.
 * bdrung agrees with persia.
 * Mitch scratches head
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, why is it not easily installable from a.m.o? i even provided a link to the xpi on the wiki page
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: you have to edit install.rdf to allow FF 3.6
<bdrung> Mitch: this is an example why a debian package is better ^
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - well, it works here from a.m.o
<chrisccoulson> and i disagree there. i'm sure if you looked at all the extensions on a.m.o, you will find plenty of them with various problems which mean they don't work properly, but that's not a good reason to package them in our archive
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i think that's a good reason *not* to package them
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: "PwdHash 1.7 konnte nicht installiert werden, da es nicht kompatibel mit Firefox 3.6.3 ist." - not compatible with FF 3.6.3
<Mitch> bdrung: You can't always bump the maxVersion and expect it to work.
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - well, i just installed it from there and it's working fine
<bdrung> Mitch: i know, but in this case the extension needs no modification
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: with FF 3.6?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - yes
<persia> chrisccoulson: It's a philosophical thing: my packaging it, we can patch it to work, and provide some expectation to users that it should work.  By not packaging popular stuff, we encourage users to pull from other sources, which may spread to e.g. PPAs, and cause systems to become unstable through no fault of our own.
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: but why does mine FF complain about it?
<chrisccoulson> persia - i've deliberately tried to keep some of the most popular extensions though
<chrisccoulson> we just want to keep the number to a mimimum so we don't have to spend ages fixing them each time we update firefox in the stable release
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: you agree, that this issue is a lack of manpower?
<chrisccoulson> we can't have extensions blocking firefox updates, and users won't be happy if we update firefox and break all their extensions until we find the time to fix them all
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - yes, but the answer is not increasing manpower
<persia> chrisccoulson: Like I said, I understand, I'm just opposed.  To me the right solution is for firefox to have a sane release model. :)
<chrisccoulson> persia - agreed, but that is beyond our control
<chrisccoulson> and it's the same support model that chromium will be using too
<chrisccoulson> that is never going to change unfortunately, so we just have to adapt our processes to that
<persia> I thought that was still being hotly debated.
<chrisccoulson> which bit was being debated?
<persia> At least chromium doesn't have the annoying "you can't patch this without our approval" restriction.
<persia> The chromium support model.
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: really? we can release a new version of FF and it will break the extensions downloaded from e.m.o and the users will be unhappy, too
<persia> But anyway, I'm dragging you off-topic, on to something I don't wish to debate, as it's long been decided :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not that familiar with chromium, but i don't think they're going to adopt the model that mozilla have been using all this time
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - but those will be updated faster than the ones in our archive
<Mitch> Chromium != Google Chrome.
<chrisccoulson> Mitch, i know ;)
<Mitch> They're not letting anyone use their name either.
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: only if we lack manpower. e.g. pwdhash is updated in the archive earlier
<persia> This is OK though, because it's true for *every* distribution.
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - why would pwdhash be updated in the archive earlier? we definately don't want to be spending efforts porting extensions ourselves each time there is a firefox update
<chrisccoulson> and if you're saying that pwdhash will be slow to be ported, then that really isn't a good argument for keeping it in the archive anyway
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: because i updated it.
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - so, if pwdhash was in the archive, you would be able to guarantee to support this on all 4 stable releases plus the development release?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: yes
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i am using it on a daily basis - i have an incentive to have a working version of it
<chrisccoulson> ok, well, maybe we could keep that one then. but i'm not going to start adding lots of extensions back just because people have a preference for them
<chrisccoulson> otherwise we would still end up with an archive full of random extensions ;)
<persia> Which ought be fine, if we have sufficient maintainers.
<BUGa_vacations> morning
<persia> On a completely different topic, does anyone happen to know how the localised search providers hook referenced in bug #526411 works?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<chrisccoulson> persia - good question, i will try and find that out
<persia> chrisccoulson: That'd be great.  English Yahoo fails miserably for Japan, and we'd like to use yahoo.jp at least.
<chrisccoulson> persia - oh, ok. so, you're actually asking for a locale specific search URL instead?
<persia> Yeah.  Based on the changes, I *think* it can be set in the langpack, but I just can't find any docs on what settings are needed.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure how to provide localised search plugins at the moment
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: do you want to keep livehttpheaders if it's updated?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - i'm indifferent about that one. it seems quite popular according to popcon, so i'm ok with keeping that if it gets updated
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: a.m.o shows 2 M downloads. sage-extension (low popcon due to new package) has 2.5 M downloads. the question is where to make the cut
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - tbh, those are all borderline really. for consistency, we should probably srop livehttpheaders (it doesn't really fall in the category of the really popular extensions like adblock and greasemonkey
<chrisccoulson> s/srop/drop
<bdrung> agreed
<chrisccoulson> noscript needs updating too, and that is one that we should keep around
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i'll update greasemonkey - to short the todo list
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, thanks
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: the install.rdf from webdeveloper says maxVersion 3.5
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - yeah, micahg thinks that was changed in debian, as that's different to the upstream version
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: nope. upstream is the same - look into the xpi file from e.m.o
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: it's the same issue as pwdhash. e.m.o says that it works with FF 3.6, but the install.rdf says max version = 3.5
<chrisccoulson> now i'm confused :-/
<bdrung> :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: greasemonkey uploaded
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: btw, look at http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/history/ -> No FF 3.6 mentioned
<bdrung> asac: around?
<fta2> !info closure-compiler
<ubottu> Package closure-compiler does not exist in lucid
<fta2> BUGabundo, http://www.tijuana.fr/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/groupe-suricate.jpg
<BUGabundo> hihih
<fta2> who's volunteering to package closure-compiler?
<fta2> debian 555683
<ubottu> Debian bug 555683 in wnpp "ITP: closure-compiler -- JavaScript optimizing compiler" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/555683
<nijaba> Hello. Do you know of a thunderbird with enigmail bug where the pinentry window sometimes does not get displayed and TB gets stuck waiting in lucid?
<moldo> hi, anyone using googles toolbar with firefox?- can i get favicons in the favorites?
<BUGabundo> \o
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: regarding pwdhash, upstream is very responsive. i wrote a mail today and got a response hours later. upstream knew that pwdhash works with FF 3.6. so he bumped the version via e.m.o (that's the reason that you see FF 3.6 support there)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-07
<BUGa_vacations> asac: chrisccoulson: http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=6016
<chrisccoulson> BUGa_vacations, at the bottom of the article: "UPDATE: Mozilla now says that an official at RSA has confirmed that the root CA authority does belong to RSA.  Miscommunication drama."
<BUGa_vacations> ahaha
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<Mook_sb> yeah, see m.d.s.p; it got into the cert store properly in 2001, it's just been bought/sold so many times it got confusing as to who owns the private key.
<[reed]> micahg: what's going on?
<micahg> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> micahg: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140751#c27
<[reed]> that is new
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 140751 in General "Integrate Mozilla with KDE" [Normal,New]
<micahg> [reed]: yeah, slightly broken: bug 488536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488536 in malone "subsequent upstream comments in email have no title or note that they are from upstream" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488536
<micahg> it was created so people can communicate seamlessly with upstream from launchpad
<[reed]> yeah, would have been nice to know this was being turned on
<micahg> I think it's been on for a while actually
<[reed]> not afaik...
 * [reed] looks
<micahg> [reed]: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478463#c20
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478463 in Backend "Add libnotify (+ libindicate) support to Thunderbird" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<micahg> [reed]: and it seems like it's buggy upstream as well since the LP bug # is linked to a bmo bug
<[reed]> well, that's not "buggy"
 * micahg is filing a bug on LP for it
<[reed]> it's just catching the auto-linkification of bug #s
<micahg> we have the same problem
<micahg> bug 505760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505760 in malone "Upstream bug comments about other upstream bugs that are imported to Launchpad create confusion" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505760
<micahg> [reed]: should I subscribe you to any LP bugs that might affect upstream bugzilla as I file them?
<[reed]> yes, please
<micahg> [reed]: just added you to bug 557032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557032 in malone "launchpad's auto-sync comment to bugzilla is linkified upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557032
<asac> hi
<asac> mi
 * asac is back ;)
<ddecator> heya asac
<asac> hi ddecator
<asac> ;)
<asac> i was on easter holiday
<ddecator> good time?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> one day off :-P
<ddecator> well, better than none =)
<asac> Bug 520166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520166 in ubufox "Manage Content Plugins doesn't work with Firefox 3.6" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520166
<asac> Bug 526290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526290 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3 hyperlinks broken" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526290
<chrisccoulson> asac - for the jaunty xul191 security update in universe, we agreed that we could use bundled NSS for that didn't we? (so we didn't have to update the system NSS)
<chrisccoulson> (hello btw)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, thts the last i remember
<asac> hi
<chrisccoulson> asac - excellent. all the other updates (in main) are done, i just need to finish the universe update really
<chrisccoulson> how are you anyway?
<asac> chrisccoulson: back from easter holiday ... processing mails ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i still haven't finished doing that yet ;)
<asac> shoulder is still not full cured
<asac> i dont see me finishing soon ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's not good. is it getting better though?
<asac> not sure ... have to see the doctor
<asac> think its inflammataed
<asac> chrisccoulson: so 3.6.4 is scheduled for beginning of may
<asac> chrisccoulson: we will get out of process plugins there
<asac> at least its likely
<asac> we need to do thorough in advance testing
<asac> e.g. this time stuff should go into security ppa when the beta period starts
<asac> thats like next week ;)
<asac> but first i think we should take care of the xulrunner-list
<asac> so did we get enough ported so we can say that the rest gets removed?
<asac> or are there builds where we didnt try basic porting at all=?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, should be ok. is there a process for suggesting patches to go in to 3.6.4? (the startup notification bug has a fix in 3.7 already, and would be nice to have that in 3.6)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you go to the bug + patch and ask for approval3.6.4?
<asac> or approval1.9.2.4?
<asac> thats a flag you can switch in patch details
<chrisccoulson> we've got most bits ported, i need to check progress on that though. micahg has been focusing on that mainly
<asac> and while doing the flip you need to add justification
<asac> e.g. why is it important enough to go into a stable branch
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<asac> basically the same questions our SRU process would ask ... e.g. if you say its a blocker for ubuntu you can get it in ;)
<asac> if its just a cosmetic bug with high regression risk, unlikely :)
<asac> startup notification bug feels important enough ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you should ask for approval soon ...
<[reed]> which startup notification bug?
<asac> otherwise it has to wait for 3.6.5?
<asac> if its not too late yet ;)
<asac> [reed]: hi ;)
<[reed]> hi
<asac> [reed]: i think if you click on gnome and firefox starts
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - hi
<asac> gnome doesnt recognize that the window comes up
<[reed]> mozilla bug 416053 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 416053 in Widget: Gtk "KDE/Gnome startup notification not disappearing when app window is up" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416053
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, i will just try and find the bug (and the patch)
<asac> yeah. that sounds like it
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - that looks like the one
<[reed]> ok, that landed on 1.9.2 branch yesterday
<asac> chrisccoulson: so yes, the other way is to talk to [reed] who is a rocking upstream for us ;)
<asac> cool
<[reed]> mozilla bug 534845 is still needed to fix it
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534845 in Widget: Gtk "KDE/Gnome startup notification not disappearing for the first time startup (needsRestart)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534845
<[reed]> I'll get that approved
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - excellent - thank you :-)
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> I'm the unofficial "rocking upstream" contact for Linux distros in general
<[reed]> they all come to me ;)
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - cool, that's good to know ;)
<[reed]> what's your bugmail address on bmo?
<[reed]> I'll watch you
<[reed]> are you @googlemail.com or @softhome.net?
<[reed]> I see two accounts
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - neither, and i'm not sure of the passwords to those
<chrisccoulson> i just created a new one (chrisccoulson@ubuntu.com)
<[reed]> ok
<chrisccoulson> is there already 2 accounts?
<[reed]> three now!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i don't even have the softhome mail address any more
<chrisccoulson> and the googlemail account is my non-work account ;)
<[reed]> ok, I'm watching you now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<[reed]> if you need me in a bug, you can CC :reed or just ping me here
<chrisccoulson> asac - packagekit needs a rebuild in main for xul192. i can't upload that though ;)
<chrisccoulson> [reed] -ok, no worries. thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - we haven't got a good build of xul192 on ia64 yet
<chrisccoulson> and gjs is still causing a headache, as that doesn't build on i386 and armel (with 2 separate issues)
<asac> chrisccoulson: rebuild? or any patch?
<asac> hmm ia64 ...  bad
<chrisccoulson> asac - packagekit just needs a rebuild
<asac> chrisccoulson: so that builds against xulrunner-dev?
<asac> interesting that it wasnt uploaded since we have 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it builds against xulrunner-dev
<asac> kk
<asac> TestPoisonArea.cpp:178:2: error: #error "Need return instruction for this architecture"
<asac> TestPoisonArea.cpp: In function 'uintptr_t ReserveNegativeControl()':
<asac> TestPoisonArea.cpp:382: error: 'RETURN_INSTR' was not declared in this scope
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, micahg tried to look at this briefly to figure out why firefox builds ok on ia64 and xulrunner fails
<asac> chrisccoulson: does ffox build on ia64?
<chrisccoulson> and it seems that we're running some tests on xulrunner that we're not doing in the firefox build
<asac> yeah
<chrisccoulson> so i was going to ask if we can disable those for the ia64 build for now
<asac> in worst case we disable tests for ia64
<asac> but mostlikely its just the same as on i386? ;)
<asac> lets file a bug upstream
<asac> and disable
<asac> found a bunch of assembly instruction books
<asac> chrisccoulson: debian maybe made a patch for that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i can check debian
<asac> most likely he forwarded it upstream already
<asac> anyway. we should disable tests there
<asac> and wait till the fix lands
<chrisccoulson> asac - on the topic of patches - we have a patch in xulrunner for enabling the locking of preferences. i've been asked if we can apply that to firefox
<chrisccoulson> (bug 541951)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541951 in firefox "Firefox 3.6 does not honour lockPref " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541951
<chrisccoulson> is there any reason not to use that?
<bdrung> asac, chrisccoulson: can i reintroduce pwdhash to lucid and which process should i follow? updating the wiki and upload it?
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. i need to resurrect stuff
<asac> to remember whats bets
<asac> the xulrunner patch was xulrunner special as it allows you to set lockPrefs in the GRE dir and the APP dir
<asac> we dont need that
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - would you mind talking to pitti about that? i think it was blacklisted to stop it from automatically syncing from debian
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: ok
<asac> bdrung: we are currently filtering for most important extensions
<asac> as we need to be able to update major versions
<asac> if pwdhash is important enough we can have it whitelisted
<bdrung> asac: i talked to chrisccoulson yesterday. i volunteer to maintain that extension and upstream is very responsive.
<asac> especially if its a native component extension
<asac> ok that shouldnt be a problem then
<asac> you are core dev, right? that should be enough
<asac> :-P
<bdrung> yes
<asac> if you bump into walls with pitti let me know
<bdrung> asac: the extension is for password managing - without it i cannot log into launchpad for example
<bdrung> asac: btw, i have release m-d 0.21
<asac> bdrung: yeah
<asac> bdrung: new features?
<asac> otherwise we can upload it
<asac> without checking ;)
<bdrung> asac: kind of. it now creates empty config files and puts all extensions in a subdirectory to unclutter /usr/share
<asac> hmm. is there an upgrade risk?
<bdrung> asac: only a little. you have a switch for disabling the new config file creation.
<bdrung> asac: bug #557081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557081 in mozilla-devscripts "Sync mozilla-devscripts 0.21 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557081
<asac> bdrung: how many packages have been tested with it?
<bdrung> asac: should i do a full archive test?
<asac> bdrung: do you have the ability to do that?
<asac> we might even want to respin everything in universe then
<bdrung> asac: i have a script that does that (at least most of the extensions)
<asac> so all this gets it right
<bdrung> asac: yes
<asac> yeah. so give that locally a try.
<bdrung> k
<asac> and post results to the sync bug
<asac> then i am fine with it ;)
<asac> mozilla bug 555822
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 555822 in Release Engineering "Throttle automatic updates of Firefox 3.5.9 on release date" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555822
<asac> ddecator: can you check with fta on your songbird merge request=
<asac> ?
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~ddecator/songbird/fix-songbird-daily-build-20100401/+merge/22592
<sebner> asac: songbird died anyways
<bdrung> asac: can we rename ubufox to xul-ext-ubufox?
<asac> not for this cycle
<asac> it doesnt use md atm
<asac> too
<asac> we can do that beginning next cycle
<bdrung> asac: if we do it this cycle we can drop the transitional package in maverick (otherwise we have to carry it until the next lts)
<asac> chrisccoulson: so ... ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list
<asac> never ending topic :-P
<asac> if we check lucid main and lucid universe table
<chrisccoulson> kazehakase has gone :)
<asac> are all that have not "Uploaded"
<chrisccoulson> i just asked pitti to remove that
<asac> chrisccoulson: kazehakase was already fixed, wasnt it?
<asac> according to table its:
<asac> Disabled
<asac> e.g. the gecko part was disabled
<asac> only webkit used
<chrisccoulson> asac - we disabled the gecko backend, but the webkit backend doesn't work at all
<asac> ah ok
<asac> well
<asac> thats bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, we just removed it rather than spending time trying to fix it
<asac> e.g. it doesnt really help
<asac> we need something for hardy-karmic
<asac> we need to fix it anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<asac> so fixing the gecko backend isnt easy?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure actually, as micahg looked at that
<asac> yeah. we shouldnt have removed it imo
<chrisccoulson> it's probably fixable for hardy -> karmic, but i'm not sure we want to keep on maintaining it for the future
<asac> it was in the insecure list
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should try if its easy to maintain at least
<asac> that was the qualifying factor
<asac> if it just works with bumping GREVersion etc.
<asac> galeon is much more important to remove because thats dead upstream
<asac> though its not a regression
<asac> so we can say its a debian problem
<chrisccoulson> yeah, micahg talked about removing galeon
<asac> anyway. i am more concerned a bout the white holes in the table ;)
<asac> libgtk2-mozembed-perl
<asac> mediatomb
<asac> miro
<asac> libjavascript-perl
<asac> libjdic-java
<asac> classpath (is that not ported??)
<asac> gxine ( iremember some progress on that)
<asac> in the main table we still have openoffice.org
<asac> guess that is fixed?
<asac> and gluezilla -> will have to check with micah today
<asac> but maybe we should really go back and kill more aggressively
<asac> just scared about community push back
<asac> for dumping stuff without even trying ;)
<chrisccoulson> what is openoffice using xulrunner for? none of the binaries have any depends on any xulrunner bits
<asac> chrisccoulson: i thin kits a plugin
<asac> in browser office ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> so, that probably just needed a rebuild, which might have already happened
<asac> i asked ccheney at some point if we could just drop that
<asac> not sure where it went
<asac> yeah. i think its safe
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, there was an openoffice build 6 days ago
<chrisccoulson> so that ones done :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: my script found firegpg and kompozer. do we keep them or remove?
<persia> I'd prefer to see firegpg kept, just because it's recommended in a number of places in Ubuntu documentation (e.g. CoC signing)
<bdrung> persia: it should be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/extension-list
<persia> I won't add it there because I'm not committing to support it.  I'm just sharing rationale.
<persia> Or do you mean just add an empty entry as needs-review?
<bdrung> persia: it's a list of all extensions and it misses there.
<persia> OK.  Adding an empty entry now.
<bdrung> persia: not empty, but needs-review
<persia> Under "Action"?
<bdrung> yes
<persia> OK.
<bdrung> persia: can you add kompozer too?
<persia> Sure, if the wiki ever responds to my edit request.
<persia> bdrung: Done.
<bdrung> thanks
<asac> firegpg falls under the "native component" category
<asac> so should be kept if possible
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> persia: ^
<persia> And now that I'm getting encouraged to actually do stuff, I remember why I came here originally :)
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - yeah, please add them to the list
<persia> asac: So, based on bug #526411 some members of the Japanese team believe that setting the default search plugins can now be handled in the langpacks.  Is this the case?  If so, how does this work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526411 in ubufox "In a fresh installation, firefox search engines are ordered alphabetically" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526411
<bdrung> asac: finally the test build is running
<chrisccoulson> asac - bug 557240 FYI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557240 in ubufox "Disable "Report a Problem" menu item for the stable release" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557240
<persia> I'm sorry I missed that spec before.  That just hides issues.  IF we don't get the good integrated reports, we'll be back to the days of bad reports.
<chrisccoulson> persia - i don't make the decision there though
<asac> persia: we can change the searchplugins in langpacks
<persia> chrisccoulson: I didn't say you did, but I'm certain I could have ensured the decision didn't get made by performing a fillibuster in the UDS session had I noticed it on the schedule.
<asac> the defaults need to be set in ubufox still
<asac> that isnt integrated into rosetta yet
<asac> so through contributions
<persia> asac: So, how do we do that?  ArneGotje wasn't sure.  Are there docs somewhere?
<persia> Oh, so direct patches into ubufox?
<asac> persia: submit a patch for ubufox ...
<asac> yes
<asac> there are locale/LANG/...
<persia> Cool.  I'll advise nobuto, who will probably submit something.
<persia> Thanks.
<asac> there is *search*properties
<asac> i think thats all
<persia> And it doesn't need any fussing with langpack-o-matic?
<asac> depends. some languages also want a special url, e.g. yahoo.cp.jo
<asac> if they want to change the search plugin we need to fix that in langpack o matic
<asac> the default is managed in ubufox
<asac> or some langauges might even want a complete new searchplugin etc ... that would be lpom
<asac> ;)
<persia> Now I'm confused.  It's precisely for that special URL that I've been asked to make the request.
<asac> yes. so thats not "changing the default", but changing an existing seachplugin
<asac> persia: what searchplugin is that about?
<persia> So it happens in the langpacks.
<asac> yes
<persia> Yahoo/Yahoo.jp
<asac> hmm. afaik we already ship that
<asac> let me check
<persia> Odd: that doesn't match the instructions I was given.  I'll get some new guidance and ask more later.
<asac> wait a second. have to verify whts in -ja langpack (install.ing ..)
<bdrung> asac: the build check found bug #527138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527138 in enigmail "enigmail is uninstallable in lucid, needs update to 1.0 - blocked by missing tbird sdk" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527138
<bdrung> persia: firegpg FTBFS
<asac> persia: yes, so "ja" isnt specialized interestingly
<asac> so they should submit the changed .xml files
<persia> asac: To ubufox or to langpack-o-matic?
<asac> persia: langpack-o-matic sounds good
<asac> bdrung: yes. i have it ready ... just lack some build-deps ;)
<asac> i mean ... lack adding them so it builds on the builders
<bdrung> asac: there are others, too (but nothing caused by m-d)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41667950/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.enigmail_2%3A1.0.1-0ubuntu1~asac1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/
<nikolam> hmm, Mozilla not wanting to release Sunbird beyond 1.0b
<nikolam> and now lightning plugin is available for both Thunderbird and Seamonkey 2.0b2+ again (Seamonkey currently on 2.0.4 on PPA, https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2)
<asac> yes. plugin is better maintained
<asac> we will try to drop sunbird and just ship lightning
<nikolam> Looks like calendaring is coming back home to mail client again..
<asac> discussed that with chrisccoulson today
<asac> yes
<nikolam> And, like I was missing badly calendar plugin after switching from Mozilla to Seamonkey,
<nikolam> I am now going to badly miss Sunbird..
<nikolam> So frankly, who is joking to users uh.
 * persia praises akonadi and encourages someone to investigate and fix the akonadi/e-d-s issues so that external "calendaring" applications aren't required
<nikolam> what is akonadi, persia
<maxb> My thunderbird (on lucid) crashes, a lot. Given the interesting launcher arrangement, how do I best run it under gdb, such that I have a chance of filing a useful bug when it next happens?
<persia> It's a PIM metadata repository with an open API.
<nikolam> and how is encrypted and protected, users data inside akonadi? could I run it on my own server?
<nikolam> seems to me like very hard kde/gnome depended?
<persia> It has a dependency on Qt, and E-D-S has dependencies on GTK+, but it's local.  I don't know enough about how it's implemented to answer the rest: try #akonadi
<bdrung> asac: done bug #557081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557081 in mozilla-devscripts "Sync mozilla-devscripts 0.21 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557081
<nikolam> bah, where a heck i get 64bit lightning.
<nikolam> Killing Sunbird now is so bad, huh..
<asac> kk
<asac> nikolam: we will build it hopefully (amd64 lightning)
<nikolam> but there is no official one as i see it now
<asac> yes. upstream doesnt support 64
<nikolam> bah
<nikolam> to exactly I am without sunbird in future and lightning is not supportd od 64 biy by mozilla, neither other plugins. They (mozilla) might just say to me: do not use it.
<nikolam> Like it was when Mozilla was changing to FF . It is saying again.
<asac> well. dont complain to us
<asac> we will try to get it in ubuntu
<asac> if it works at all ;)
<nikolam> bah ;)
<nikolam> I installed it on TB3.0 on opensolaris. And it does not load remote calendar
<nikolam> ok,, correction, it does. one needs just to remove it and make it again.
<asac> chrisccoulson: Bug 526290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526290 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3 hyperlinks broken" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526290
<asac> read my last comments
<asac> i think we lost that setting from tb2 to tb3
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, there is a setting to configure that?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes.
<asac> now that xdg-open works its quite ok
<asac> previously we had that as fallback and then the other stuff was taken from gconf if available
<bdrung> asac: ubufox uses m-d - it needs an update
<bdrung> asac: can you please push the ubufox ubuntu branch? it's not up-to-date!
<bdrung> asac: can ubufox use 3.0 (quilt) or do you need to backport this branch?
<micahg> bdrung: I don't think we should be using quilt 3.0 until next year when all the old versions are EOL
<bdrung> micahg: doesn't this depends on the development model? if there is a branch for every release, you can easily cherry-pick changes. so trunk does not need to build on all releases, does it?
<micahg> yes, but dailies are built on trunk
<micahg> or rather off trunk
<bdrung> k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't know how I missed that bug menu disable item, if I had caught it, I would have complained
<sebner> micahg: hoia, I heard you are fiXX0ring gjs? :)
<micahg> sebner: hopefully :)
<sebner> micahg: heh, I heard the js checks are failing on i386 :\ bad gjs
<micahg> sebner: yes, but I think it has to do with something on the xul side, but it's not a 5 minute thing and I need internet access to research hence my problem in sitting down to do it
<micahg> sebner: has to be this week though :)
<sebner> micahg: great, I personnaly don't care but a friend of mine updated to lucid and found gnome-shell unbuildable. I researched and rebuild gjs against new xulrunner (why is 1.9.2 hardcoded in rules btw)) but had to disable tests :\
<micahg> sebner: there's no good way to use a specific xul release w/out hardcoding ATM
<sebner> micahg: hardcoding it in rules? *hrhrhr*
<sebner> micahg: argh, I mean control -.-
<micahg> sebner: well, we might be able to use dh_xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - were you looking at the firegpg ftbfs?
<chrisccoulson> i can probably fix that now if you're not already looking at it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have it building, that problem is that once it starts, there's an issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, what's the issue?
<micahg> idr, but there's an xul type error that requires a code change
<chrisccoulson> ah, i'll leave that one with you for now then ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we drop noscript?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - noscript is quite a popular extension according to a.m.o, which is why i kept it
<chrisccoulson> is there a reason to drop it?
<chrisccoulson> other than the fact it doesn't work ;)
<chrisccoulson> (it needs updating)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, it's a moving target that moves too fast
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what asac thinks about dropping that one
<asac> -noscript
<asac> is important imo
<asac> quite a lot securtity sensitive folks use it
<asac> and its ready upstream, isnt it?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just need to update it
<micahg> asac: yes, but they update it weekly, sometimes with security fixes, IMHO, we can't keep up with the updates
<chrisccoulson> i will try and work through those that need updating/disabling before i move on to other tasks later
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: it's yours. i didn't looked into it.
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, thanks. it seems micahg is already working on that one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that one got on the xul wiki page as well
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: can you look at kompozer?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, persia just added it
<chrisccoulson> i've marked firegpg as needing no more work, as we're going to keep that
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yeah, will look at kompozer later
<chrisccoulson> bah, it seems that building the firefox plugin in beagle is not configurable at build time
<Mitch> asac: Fixed my connection.
<Mitch> asac: Nevermind, it was some other channel that forwarded me.
<asac> kk
<micahg> asac: do I need to worry about backports?
<asac> micahg: in what way? ubuntu-backports ... probably not
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> if someone uploaded a bogus version there that is now lower we will just upgrade them
<micahg> asac: ok, so 1.0+really0.9?
<micahg> asac: or should we just backport latest from lucid to -backports?
<asac> right. that would work if it still has a good upgrade path to lucid etc.
<asac> micahg: we can also do the backport there, yes.
<micahg> asac: I'll stage that too as a fake source package (i.e. source-version)
<micahg> asac: bug 553049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553049 in galeon "Remove galeon from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553049
<asac> ok milstoned, subscribed -archive etc.
<Mitch> So, there's a community fork of Songbird that we're doing called Nightingale. http://getnightingale.org/
<Mitch> Linux-friendly and whatnot.
<Mitch> We aim to make this thing actually distributable.
<micahg> Mitch: I've been wathcing
<asac> Mitch: problem is security updates
<asac> Mitch: you need to be ready whem moz pushes stuff out ... unless you someone disallow acessing remote content
<micahg> asac: would we be willing to take it without using system xul?
<Mitch> asac: Fair enough. BTW, POTI is using an ancient XULRunner version.
<asac> micahg: i think we try to get away from xulrunner rdepends
<asac> which probabl ymeans that we prefer in-source stuff :(
<asac> iff upstream cares and stays on top ... which i dont expect to be the case for many
<asac> micahg: poti?
<micahg> asac: well, I'd still prefer to update 1 package instead of 20 every time there's a security update
<asac> micahg: true ;)
<micahg> asac: as it stands now, everytime mozilla does a release, we need to update 4 packages if we get seamonkey in lucid
<asac> so yeah. in general we prefer it
<micahg> and fennec I'm not sure about
<micahg> I guess we have to see if the vulnerabilities are xul or mobile code
<asac> fennec uses libxul-sdk, doesnt it?
<asac> most vuln are xul code for sure
<micahg> asac: yep
<micahg> asac: so for insecure, there's 15 for hardy, 17 for jaunty, and 14 for karmic
<asac> yes
<asac> sounds right
<Mitch> asac: Oh, you probably meant me instead of micahg before. POTI is the company behind Songbird.
<micahg> Mitch: they're in the process of upgrading to xul192
<Mitch> micahg: Yeah. They've been saying that, but getting a release out is a higher priority for them.
<micahg> Mitch: you can see it in the code
<Mitch> In the 1.9.2 branch.
<bdrung_> asac: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu is not up-to-date
<asac> bdrung_: did i do the last uploads=
 * asac pushing
<asac> bdrung_: rev111
<bdrung_> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bdrung/ubufox/m-d-0.21
<fta> asac, why debian can't take our gyp if they already took chromium from us?
<fta> same for the codecs btw
<bdrung_> asac: can you have a look at the branch posted above?
<maxb> I have Thunderbird crashing with a SEGV in nsQueryInterface::operator()(nsID const&, void**) const () from /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.4/libxpcom_core.so. Other than installing thunderbird-dbg so that next time there will be more info, is there anything useful I can extract from this gdb session?
<fta> bug 537370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537370 in libjpeg6b "build libjpeg-progs again" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537370
<fta> *sigh* i need to re-upload chromium to lucid.. 5.0.342.9
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, deejayd-webui-extension does not work with FF3.6
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could be as simple as bumping the maxversion in install.rdf
<chrisccoulson> micahg, tried that, and it still doesn't work ;)
<micahg> where's upstream?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's what i'm trying to find out now :-/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the upstream URL doesn't work any more
<micahg> chrisccoulson: drop it then IMHO
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless debian has an updated version
<chrisccoulson> micahg - our version is in sync with debian currently
<billybigrigger> hey all, just a quick question, is it possible to enter in my own right click menu entry in firefox?
<micahg> billybigrigger: there's probably an addon to do it
<chrisccoulson> billybigrigger, write an extension?
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<billybigrigger> ie right click menu pops up saying search google for blah blah
<billybigrigger> i want to have a menu entry to open a selected link in new tab/window
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<micahg> billybigrigger: I think there's already an add on for that
<chrisccoulson> there's already an item for that already
<billybigrigger> hmmm not much of a scripter/programmer
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<billybigrigger> micahg, nice, i'll have a look
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, boo
<BUGabundo> oias billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> :)
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<BUGabundo> what have you been up to ?
<billybigrigger> tell me about it
<chrisccoulson> billybigrigger, maybe i misunderstand what you want, but isn't there already an option for opening a link in new window / new tab?
<billybigrigger> working...working...working...now it's summer time and i finally have some time to play haha
<billybigrigger> chrisccoulson, if it's a proper link yes...but if i highlight just www.blah.com that is plain text it would be nice to right click and open in a new tab
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe e-mail the maintainer for more info?
<chrisccoulson> billybigrigger, oh, i understand now
<billybigrigger> i'm just being lazy, ctrl-c & v is just as fast imo
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i could do
<avis> is asac around ?  this is not on topic for mozilla but i need his permission to ask him a question in PM regarding bluetooth, lucid, and discoverable devices
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I forgot to copy nss to the staging PPA before I uploaded xulrunner-1.9.2.2 to hardy :-/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oops ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, xulrunner will need rebuilding won't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'll bump it after I copy the stuff later
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually got galeon and edbrowse ready on the way in today (I hope they build :) )
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, hopefully
<fta> for the records, i've packaged closure-compiler, a "JavaScript optimizing compiler"  http://code.google.com/p/closure-compiler/  (but i won't push it)
<fta> it works fine though
<asac> chrisccoulson: bindwood ... i think its done in the old style "merge all upstream sources on top" approach
<asac> with .bzr-builddeb/default.conf to get the orig.tar.gz
<asac> or maybe debian/ only but with default.conf
<fta> (the compiler is in my ppa though, no plan to go to the repos, i'm sick of applying)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - actually, bumping maxversion seems to work
<chrisccoulson> (well, it works as in "the extension loads ok, and doesn't screw up the firefox interface or make it crash")
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how to test it though, as I don't really know what it's meant to do
<mahfouz> thunderbird composer could really use a keyboard shortcut "delete line" like CTRL-K in emacs
<ddecator> asac: i can if you want. i know micahg was going to test it for me. but yah, songbird is no longer providing official linux support, so i'm helping to start "Nightingale" which will be a community-based fork of songbird
<asac> hmm. i doubt that community can achieve what songbird proper was not able to do
<mahfouz> what is it supposed to do?
<ddecator> we're working with the upstream songbird devs, so hopefully things will work out
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: working on deejayd?
<micahg> asac: would the new nightengale fall under the mozilla team's pervue?
<micahg> asac: or should we try to work with Songbird still as the linux source will still exist, just no binaries?
<asac> well. songbird was always undermaintained
<asac> before getting any of this inthe real archive
<asac> it shoud be maintained in some ppa for a longer time so we can be confident that we can support that
<ddecator> that's what i'm working on
<micahg> asac: right, but I'm wondering if it should be  a mozilla team effort since it will most likely be building on xul or another entity
<ddecator> micahg: system's xul
<asac> sure. this can be done under the mozillateam umbrella
<asac> but the mozillatem has no wil on its own, so its shaped by whoever is contributing etc.
<asac> just think that mozilla stuff is unlikely to make sense if thats not supportable
<asac> and we seen  a bunch of those products in the past ;)
<micahg> asac: I'm asking because I saw a dent from ddecator about creating a packaging team for nightengale
<asac> sure
<ddecator> micahg: Nightingale Daily Build Team. i plan on hosting a PPA until we have something that is worth being looked at by the mozillateam
<micahg> ddecator: should we be doing both Songbird and Nightengale dailies?
<ddecator> micahg: i'm not sure. initially, Nightingale will just be a rebranded Songbird with the closed-source components dropped. i can continue to package Songbird in the short-term if we want something up-to-date that works on Lucid, and later Nightingale can take it's place once it's ready
<micahg> ddecator: what's closed source in songbird?
<ddecator> micahg: CD ripping and a couple other components i believe. they aren't supported on linux anyway
<ddecator> we're hoping to replace all of that with opensource software so everything works on linux that also works on mac and windows
<micahg> ddecator: that's an interesting proposition
<BUGa_vacations> $ chromium-browser
<BUGa_vacations> [19817:19828:8066590399:ERROR:net/socket/ssl_client_socket_nss.cc(1289)] handshake failed; NSS error code -12229, net_error -107
<BUGa_vacations> [19817:19817:8931888137:ERROR:chrome/app/chrome_dll_main.cc(234)] Gdk: gdk_window_shape_combine_region: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<BUGa_vacations> [19817:19817:8933274665:ERROR:chrome/app/chrome_dll_main.cc(234)] Gdk: gdk_window_shape_combine_region: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<BUGa_vacations> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGa_vacations> fta: ^^^^^^^^^^
<fta> trunk?
<BUGa_vacations> daily, yes
<BUGa_vacations> already got like 5 crashes
<BUGa_vacations> closing tabs, clicking links, etc
<BUGa_vacations> plus, lots of snaps all week :(
<fta> hm, none here.
<BUGa_vacations> many many here
<asac> chrisccoulson: Committed revision 204.  on ubufox upstream branch
<asac> but 414926
<asac> bug 414926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414926 in ubufox "Submit Bulgarian translation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414926
<asac> bug 381674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381674 in ubufox "Unnecessary whitespace before ellipsis in Ubuntu Firefox menu" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381674
<asac> bug 418777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418777 in ubufox "Portuguese string consistency" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418777
<bdrung_> asac: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/ubufox/m-d-0.21/+merge/22973 ?
<asac> bdrung_: what ends up in Recommends?
<asac> e.g. do you have it in front of you to check?
<asac> also is Add "set -e and debhelper token to preinst script." safe?
<asac> e.g. what is done in those scripts?
<bdrung_> asac: it installs. "set -e" = exit on first failure. debhelper token is used by debhelper to add more (if required) [all lintian complains]
<bdrung_> asac: Recommends: firefox | abrowser | firefox-3.5 | abrowser-3.5 | firefox-3.0
<asac> i know what set -e is
<bdrung_> Enhances: abrowser, abrowser-3.5, firefox, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5
<asac> i just wonder if there is any code in the post/pre files
<asac> ok thats safe
<bdrung_> set -e is safe
<asac> well. i dont want to risk invalidating all upgrade testing ;)
<asac> because ubufox fails in some stuff in #DEBHELPER# where it didnt fail
<asac> what doest #DEBHELPER# add for us here?
<bdrung_> #DEBHELPER# is replaces by nothing (in our case)
<bdrung_> it's similar to ${misc:Depends} ;)
<asac> dh_install -pubufox debian/ubufox.js etc/firefox-3.0/pref/
<asac> ubufox.js ... is that still installed?
<asac> e.g. does md just take debian/PACKAGENAME.js ?
<bdrung_> asac: that's a unresolved question. it creates it's own file.
<asac> it should take debian/PACKAGENAME.js if avail ;)
<bdrung_> asac: http://paste.debian.net/67926/
<asac> err .. its not even ubufox.js ?
<bdrung_> asac: is it ok to migrate the file to /etc/xul-ext?
<bdrung_> asac: ups, typo. it's ubufox.js
<asac> yes. we would need to migrate this
<asac> not sure we really want to do that still
<bdrung_> and it has to B-D on m-d (>= 0.21)
<bdrung_> asac: it would give us more consistency
<kecsap> asac, bdrung_: related your discussion, bug 492805 ? I did some effort there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492805 in bauble "Sync bauble 0.9.3-1.1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492805
<kecsap> no, 493805
<kecsap> sorry
<kecsap> bug 493805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493805 in ubufox "ubufox 0.8 leaves FF 3.0 folder in /etc" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493805
<bdrung_> kecsap: removing the config file is no solution.
<asac> bdrung_: so i think i need to see the complete migration; but given thats done well, i think one needs to check with slangasek on top whether he considers that a FF thing or not
<bdrung_> asac: we (mainly i) migrated most of the package to the new xul-ext- name. only a few are left.
<asac> i know. but none is on CD ;)
<bdrung_> webfav is on my list (and fixed in a bzr branch)
<asac> yes, does it have the same system pref thing alredy? e.g. is such a migration needed too?
<asac> if thats the case i think one should check with RMs just to be safe
<bdrung_> IIRC it has no config file
<asac> right. thats why its easier
<bdrung_> RMs?
<asac> release managers
<bdrung_> k
<bdrung_> asac: i want all packages renamed for lucid. then we can drop the transitional package afterwards and sync many packages (instead merging)
<asac> i am surely happy with renaming without all the packaging changes ... especially the config migration
<asac> i am even fine with the full thing if we do it right, and we check with RMs whether they are fine with it
<asac> but... i dont have much time to jump in in the time left to fix stuff in the maintainer scripts etc. ;)
<bdrung_> asac: let's make a deal. you update the maintainer script that migrates the config file and i fix it if it produces problems.
<asac> at this point, I can mostly only review ... and prey ;) ... have to fix more important stuff in ubufox itself still
<asac> like the plugin thing being kinda busted atm
<BUGa_vacations> asac: did we revert search engine to google again?
<micahg> BUGa_vacations: yep, lots of dents/posts
<jcastro> BUGa_vacations: there's an announcement on -desktop
<jcastro> but yeah
<BUGa_vacations> humm
<BUGa_vacations> was mobile all day
<BUGa_vacations> so its news to me
<jcastro> it's only a few hours old
<BUGa_vacations> may I ask what lead to this change?
<BUGa_vacations> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-April/030589.html
 * BUGa_vacations reads
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3: can you expand on that?
<BUGa_vacations> is it only cause of "be familiar to everybody upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04" ?
<rickspencer3> BUGa_vacations, uh
<rickspencer3> well, that was just meant to say that if you weren't using 10.04 during development, you won't have experiences being switched to Yahoo! and back again
<rickspencer3> I guess it didn't quite come off tha tway
<rickspencer3> BUGa_vacations, you think switching back is good, right?
<BUGa_vacations> I do use google
<BUGa_vacations> not because I _like_ them, but because they tend to work better
<BUGa_vacations> and provide me with a better user experience
<yofel> hm, I certainly think it's a good idea too, but I'm still a bit surprised that it's suddenly changed back
<BUGa_vacations> then again, I may be toe tipping to much on this question
<BUGa_vacations> but it will be a blow to Canonical new found source or money resources
<BUGa_vacations> so I'm confused
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: +1
<yofel> exactly
<asac> jdstrand: /usr/bin/apturl is not possible in firefox?
<asac> can we get that ;)?
<jdstrand> asac: is that an apparmor thing?
<asac> jdstrand: yes
<asac> Apr  8 00:33:11 tinya kernel: [395282.546786] type=1503 audit(1270679591.807:35):  operation="exec" pid=16146 parent=16145 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.4pre/firefox-*bin" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/bin/apturl"
<bdrung> asac: do you want me to keep the previous ubufox.js?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-08
<mahfouz> why don't they just buy Yahoo!?
<micahg> mahfouz: M$, Google, or Canonical?
<mahfouz> M$ had their chance, now it's our time!
<mahfouz> let's all chip in :)
<micahg> mahfouz: Canonical Yahoo! powered by M$?
<mahfouz> powered by bing
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you do any work to disable the test suite for xulrunner on ia64?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: only research that it's hard code disabled on FF and the same would probably work for xul
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, it's not a build-time option then?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it is
<micahg> but it's hard coded in the options ATM
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's ok then
<micahg> in addition to the flag
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you want me to do that?
<chrisccoulson> i might do that before i finish for the evening
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, please, and update the bug, probably better if you use the flag and check for IA64 arch if you can
<micahg> otherwise disable and we'll fix after release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: take a look at at lines 30-35 in debian/rules and line 163 for the arch test
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks, just looking there
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you have a look at the xulrunner ia64 build failure at all?
<chrisccoulson> i think i understand why it doesn't work now
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - thanks for fixing some of those extensions
<e-jat> hi .. how to check the ff default player?
 * e-jat since my ff cant work streaming video using totem but my chromium can
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: was Yahoo! http://is.gd/83e8U now Google again http://is.gd/bjmtS | Next Meeting: TBA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you really think we should keep noscript even though they release a new version every week?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure really. asac seems quite keen to keep that one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll talk to him about it again in the morning
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, bed time for me now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, in the morning, can you push edbrowse?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks, there's a bug and you're subscribed
<micahg> [reed]: is there any way to edit an attachment in bugzilla or I just add another patch?
<fta>   - xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.4~hg20100406r33809+nobinonly -> 1.9.2.4~hg20100408r34017+nobinonly) [49.00MB (+2583kB, +5.27%)]
<fta>   - firefox (3.6.4~hg20100406r33809+nobinonly -> 3.6.4~hg20100408r34017+nobinonly) [49.70MB (+2528kB, +5.08%)]
<fta> asac, ^^ 5% ??
<fta> micahg, ^^
<micahg> fta: ugh
 * micahg looks
 * micahg needs to pay mroe attention to those logs
<micahg> fta: yep, that's right, lorentz landed
<micahg> firefox has broken patches ATM though, will try to fix this weekend
<micahg> earlier if I need a distraction :)
<fta> they landed such a big thing in 1.9.2 but not in trunk? weird.. and scary
<micahg> fta: was already in trunk, it's the OOPP code
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> n-m then
 * micahg could probably fix the firefox patches on the bus...
<asac> fta: they want to add features in security updates now ;)
<asac> thats mozs new model based on chromium ;)
<fta> yep
<fta> grrr, we now need to login to get the plain text version from a paste.ubuntu.com url
<asac> jdstrand: so should we add a new section like "# package management integration" ... where we whitelist apturl?
<asac> fta: they change that all the time
<asac> i complained a few times, and they changed it back
<asac> not sure why they started doing it now again ;)
<fta> it's just for the plain text download part
<asac> fta: yes. someone hosted warez on pastebin iirc
<fta> lol
<asac> or virusses or something ... dont remember
<fta> !info libnss3-dev jaunty
<ubottu> libnss3-dev (source: nss): Development files for the Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.3.1-0ubuntu0.9.04.2 (jaunty), package size 249 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<asac> fta: we are going to bump that sooner or later i guess
<fta> i'm trying to fix the long lasting ftbfs of chromium on jaunty/amd64.. need a pbuilder for that
<fta>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libnss3-dev (>= 3.12.3) but it is not installable
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<asac> maybe something in universe?
<fta> adding -updates
<asac> fta: do you have security and -updates enabled?
<asac> yeah
<asac> damn ... apparmor is busted
<asac> have to reboot as i have no clue how to get back to start
<BUGabundo> diæs !
<BUGabundo> fta: there it goes again... out of nowhere, chromium puffs! how can I run this in debug ?
<fta> -g
<fta> or let it crash and use apport
<BUGabundo> apport didn't kick
<asac> sigh
<asac> i think i made firefox not start ;)
<asac> hmm what did i do?
<BUGabundo> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbgsym:
<BUGabundo>   Depends: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra (=0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1) but 0.5+svn20100406r43776+43809+43834-0ubuntu1~ucd1 is to be installed
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^
<fta> -dbg not -dbgsym
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> installing
<asac> strange ... aa isnt loaded at all now
<BUGabundo> fta: seems to be SSL related
<fta> i doubt it
<BUGabundo> I get it almost everytime I open brainbird.net with a self signed cert
<BUGabundo> but we will know more once this installs
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: can we get a patch to NOT limit to 140 chars, and read the proper API site limit for SN ?
<BUGabundo> fta: HEELLLPPPPP the bookmark toolbar is not showing when pressing ctrl+B
<fta> bug 552531 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552531 in chromium-browser "Bookmark is cut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552531
<BUGabundo> :((((
<fta> i'm busy right now, sorry. file bugs please
<BUGabundo> err LP fail :(
<gnomefreak> asac: are you around?
<asac> gnomefreak: no :)
<gnomefreak> :) we are changing back to google as default search?
<asac> fta: can we talk about debian when you are back?
<asac> fta: can you help me and make the copyright gen use properly sorted order, so we can update stuff and get good diffs?
<asac> i would like to do an update run and push current thing to debian
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: yes, we changed... to please users migrating
<gnomefreak> makes sense but that means the $ wont be there
<BUGabundo> or not :)
<BUGabundo> do you play poker?
<BUGabundo> ever heard of a bluff check to see ?
<gnomefreak> yep
<chrisccoulson> asac - i switched off the xulrunner test suite for ia64 now, but i looked at it last night and it should be easy to fix (bug 555127)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555127 in xulrunner-1.9.2 "build failure on ia64" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555127
<chrisccoulson> but
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure where to find the information that i need ;)
<gnomefreak> I was helping a friend of mine Tuesday and i will tell this is a nasty fucking thing, http://www.malwarehelp.org/virus-protector-removal-2010.html i didnt have the sites until today, but its fixed :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to make coffee
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410981/
<BUGabundo> chromium crash
<BUGabundo> bahh /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -S libdbus-1.so.3
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs: /lib32/libdbus-1.so.3
<BUGabundo> libdbus-1-3: /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
<BUGabundo> no dbg package for ia32?
<BUGabundo> :\
<gnomefreak> i guess songbird is still FTBFS but im still not here waiting for coffee so i can think
<fta> BUGabundo, it's not the ia32 one, try libdbus-1-3-dbgsym
<asac> chrisccoulson: br.ret ... we need the hex for that i guess
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, that's the bit i'm stuck at. i'm not sure how to find that out
<BUGabundo> fta: instaled and running
<BUGabundo> trying to see what's making it crash
<asac> chrisccoulson: disassemble something
<asac> check what the hexcode for the br.ret you get is ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, that's one way
<asac> or looking at compiler code or so ;)
<asac> maybe see if someone in -devel knows ;)
<gnomefreak> i guess its too early for me to check email or TB hates me today.
<gnomefreak> The RETR command did not succeed. Error retrieving a message. Mail server pop.gmail.com responded: Please reconnect and try again.
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure what IA64 is really. i have the intel instruction set reference for Intel(R) 64 and IA-32 architectures, but i'm not sure if IA64 is the same ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, i will try disassembling something anyway
<asac> yeah
<asac> better than disabling all tests
<asac> would be to add upstream patch to disable this test for all archs not defined in there ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would probably be better
<chrisccoulson> ah
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you please resurrect debian/patches/bzXXX_plugin_for_mimetype_pref.patch
<asac> from xulrunner 1.9.1 to ffox 3.6?
<chrisccoulson> asac - is it possible to disassemble for a different architecture? (i just did objdump -d on the binary, and i get "objdump: Can't disassemble for architecture UNKNOWN!")
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i can do that
<asac> seems that was forgotten
<asac> chrisccoulson: good question. probably needs a cross toolchain thing? ... hmm
<asac> chrisccoulson: we have ia64 porter boxes
<asac> you can log in there
<chrisccoulson> that might be better
<asac> chrisccoulson: machineoverview on internal wiki
<asac> seems its halley
<asac> yeah ... and one can even log in ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks, i found that now. but i need to get an account on it first
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. afaik we all should have porter box access
<asac> e.g. whole platform
<chrisccoulson> asac - hmmm, i get "Permission denied (publickey)"
<asac> chrisccoulson: check with #is
<chrisccoulson> asac - will do, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you do all your "starter" tasks ;)
<asac> ?
<chrisccoulson> i think so ;)
 * asac has no idea what that involves atm
<fta> !info zlib1g
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-15ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 74 kB, installed size 164 kB
<fta> !info zlib1g unstable
<ubottu> 'unstable' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<fta> damn old
<asac> fta: check with debian maintainer whats going on ;)
<fta> http://zlib.net/ChangeLog.txt we missed 1.2.3.{4,5,6,7,8,9} and 1.2.4
<fta> unstable has 1.2.3.4 and experimental 1.2.3.5
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=38073
<chrisccoulson> asac - is there any reason why firefox doesn't provide an alternative for gnome-www-browser (bug 408238)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408238 in firefox-3.5 "does not provide gnome-www-browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408238
<chrisccoulson> (apparently it used to, but doesn't anymore)
<gnomefreak> ok this is really starting to get to me. Is there a way to set how many chars per line in TB?
<asac> chrisccoulson: gnome-www-browser
<asac> is that still used somewhere?
<asac> thought it was dead ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure. some other browsers still provide alternatives for it, and firefox-gnome-support has a "Provides: gnome-www-browser" but doesn't create the alternative
<chrisccoulson> so, i think we should either drop the provides or create the alternative. i'm just not sure which ;)
<gnomefreak> from what i can see it is used by galeon epiphany-browser and kazehakase  at least the ones i have installed (most gtk browsers
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> and text based but they are under diff. cat.
<gnomefreak> x-www-browser has alot more listed than the ones i gave above
<gnomefreak> looks like all of them (7 of them)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, firefox does provide x-www-browser, just not gnome-www-browser
<gnomefreak> seems like most dont use gnome-www-browser
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: also on the bug do we really need 3.0 and 3.5 tasks since we are changin to "firefox" for all releases? however i dont think we updated/changed in any other release except Lucid atm
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak- the older tasks should be wontfix really
<gnomefreak> ok im there ill change them
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: np
<asac> micahg: 1.9.2.*
<jdstrand> asac: apturl added. too late to create a new abstraction in AppArmor, but I added apturl to the 'should maybe be in an abstraction' area of the profile and made a note to investigate abstracting it
<micahg> asac: http://noscript.net/changelog
<asac> jdstrand: sure. thats fine
<asac> thanks
<asac> jdstrand: committed to our branch?
<micahg> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/722
<jdstrand> asac: yeah-- committed to 3.6.head and trunk
<asac> thx
<jdstrand> tbh, I've never used apturl. it is kinda spiffy
<asac> bug 556549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556549 in openjdk-6 "PCKS11 security provider not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556549
<BUGa_vacations> fta: yet another
<BUGa_vacations> http://paste.ubuntu.com/411108/
<fta> BUGa_vacations, doesn't ring a bell. please file a bug (upstream), i'll Cc some devs
<BUGa_vacations> ok
<BUGa_vacations> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40803
<chrisccoulson> asac - for adding bzXXX_plugin_for_mimetype_pref.patch to firefox - was there a bug reported for that (so I can close it in the changelog)?
<BUGa_vacations> fta: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/969355
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i've seen that posted a few times today ;)
<BUGa_vacations> chrisccoulson: I wonder by whom
<asac> chrisccoulson: no. it was part of a spec
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no worries
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should add a bugtask for firefox to 520166
<asac> and close that
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will do that. did you have any opinion on using bz467738_att351145_lockPref_everywhere.patch in firefox? (i can't remember if you said that needed other changes or not)
<fta> ripps, just sent the codecs without sse3/llrint to the daily ppa, could you please try (once it's built) and let me know?
<ripps> fta: will do
<ripps> So the only difference between between google-chrome and chromium-codecs was that chromium-codecs was built with extra cpu instructions my cpu doesn't use?
<ripps> This might have been the cause of a number of crashes I got using chromium
<fta> well, no. we're supposed to use the same build flags
<fta> if it didn't crash using chrome, then it's another issue
<micahg> asac: we've had a few people with bug 558620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558620 in thunderbird "Thunderbird moves profile folder to .thunderbird.upstream" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558620
<micahg> asac: should I modify the script not to move it by default or add something to the profile folder to say don't move again?
<asac> micahg: question is why they explain
<asac> err complain ;)
<micahg> asac: well, I think some extensions have the profile dir hard coded
<asac> so ... is it 1) that they used upstream builds, but not our build?
<micahg> asac: and once it starts, it creates the old dir again
<asac> or 2) that they had an old .thunderbird for whatever reason lying around
<micahg> asac: none of the above
<asac> micahg: not sure what you mean with "creates the old dir again"
<asac> what is the problem?
<micahg> asac: those were the use cases we planned for
<asac> they dont get their expected profile?
<micahg> asac: it seems like some extensions create the .mozilla-thunderbird directory
<asac> micahg: if thunderbird.upstream exists, we dont migrate .mozilla-thunderbird anymore
<asac> thats what we should do imo
<asac> thought we already did that
<micahg> asac: I need to look into it further to figure out whether it's something in the extension or something in TB
<micahg> asac: yeah, we did that already
<asac> micahg: oh the other reason why they have .mozilla-thunderbird is probably that if they upgrade
<asac> and run thunderbird while its running, we migrate the profile
<asac> but then when they close thunderbird it writes stuff to .mozilla-thunderbird still
<micahg> asac: ah, that could be it
<asac> let me think
<micahg> asac: it seems to happen after the start of thunderbird 3 and the migration
<micahg> asac: we already had another case where an extension was at fault, maybe it's a setting in the profile for the profile dir that needs to be updated
<fta> !ddeb
<micahg> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> micahg: can you try to reproduce it the way i said?
<asac> if that works we can try if migrating + creating a link to the new location will fix that
<micahg> asac: we don't migrate until it's run, not on install
<asac> sure
<micahg> asac: I can create a symlink once the migration occurs
<asac> so on first run ... migrate if .thunderbird.upstream doesnt exist and create a link ... ln -s $HOME/.thunderbird $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> that would probably solve the problem
<micahg> asac: profile paths shouldn't be hard coded anywhere in the sqlite DBs or prefs IMHO :)
<asac> well. as i said i am sure quite a lot of problems come from shutting down running instances
<asac> but i just checked and -remote "PING()" wouldnt really help us here
<asac> so we should use the symlink approach
<micahg> asac: ah, your theory is that it doesn't actually close when the new version is started
<micahg> missed that ebfore
<asac> well it doesnt
<asac> if you click on tbird a second time it will just raise to front
<asac> unless that feature regressed ;)
<asac> but we will just migrate the profile and then raise it to front
<micahg> asac: should we do anything for current installs?
<asac> so the current running instance is still using old profile and when shutdown it saves state to old location
<asac> no
<micahg> i.e. preinst checks for tb3 and creates symlink
<asac> i think there is nothing needed besides making the migration better with symlink
<asac> dont see what preinst should do
<asac> just migrator script
<micahg> asac: add the symlink for people that alredy migrated
<asac> nah
<micahg> or shoul dI do that in the sheel script?
<asac> even that would be in the migrator script
<asac> if .mozilla-thunderbird doesnt exist we can create the link
<micahg> asac: -d won't register true for a symlink, right?
<asac> so we cover those old installs that worked well
<asac> -L it is afaik
<asac> check manpage ;)
<micahg> asac: k, just want to make sure on next run the symlink isn't migrated
<micahg> asac: I'll work on it this weekend amongst everything else
<asac>       -h file       True if file exists and is a symbolic link.
<asac> so actually -h
<asac> -L seems to be not portable
<micahg> asac: I'll add it to the end of the script
<asac> not sure
<asac> imo should be coded where current migration logic is
<micahg> I was going to add it right after the migration logic
<asac>  dont have it in front of me
<asac> do it ... and show
<asac> have to review
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: are we planning on backporting mozilla-devscripts to hardy?
<micahg> *latest
<asac> guess we need it for a bunch of extensions
<asac> do we need it for anything else?
<micahg> asac: prism and fennec will be using it for the clean target for xulrunner, but that's not critical
<asac> yeh
<micahg> asac: I don't know anything else offhand
<ripps> fta: I'm still getting the same crash in chromium, are you sure it's not using sse2/3 anymore?
<fta> which version?
<ripps> fta: daily ppa
<ripps> 0.5+svn20100406r43776+43809+43834-0ubuntu1~ucd2
<ripps> 5.0.371.0~svn20100408r43913-0ubuntu1~ucd2
<fta> hm, 0.5+svn20100406r43776+43809+43834-0ubuntu1~ucd2 is the one i patched
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43464869/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.5%2Bsvn20100406r43776%2B43809%2B43834-0ubuntu1~ucd2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> look for HAVE_SSSE3
<fta> did you fully restart the browser?
<ripps> fta: first start since reboot, I've been using google-chrome
<fta> is the crash the same?
<fta> could you let apport resolve it? so we have the asm too
<ripps> fta: how do I do that? apport doesn't seem to react when it crashes
<fta> do you have a file in /var/crash?
<fta> if so, click on it (in nautilus)
<fta> it should complain it's not a genuine package at some point but after it has modified that crash file
<ripps> fta: yeah, but it's pretty old
<fta> not the one then
<fta> is it enabled? /etc/default/apport
<ripps> I have to run it as --single-process, otherwise the only the tab crashes, and chromium won't flag apport
<ripps> okay, what do I do with the .crash?
<fta> once resolved by apport, i extract it manually: apport-unpack /var/crash/something /tmp/foo
<fta> if the trace is correct, i post it on a bug
<fta> otherwise, i install the missing dbg/dbgsym, edit the crash file to remove the end (added during resolve) and re-resolve again
<ripps> fta: apport says I don't have enough memory to analyze to send to developers
<fta> doh
<fta> then go back to -g --single-process
<fta> make it crash
<fta> and;
<fta> (gdb) backtrace full
<fta> (gdb) info registers
<fta> (gdb) x/16i $pc
<fta> (gdb) thread apply all backtrace
<fta> as mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<ripps> yeah, I know how to this
<fta> i meant it for the registers part
<fta> in fact, we need the asm part
<ripps> fta: okay, uploaded it to the bug
<ripps> fta: wait, so the codecs are still building with sse3 code, despite them being disabled?
<fta> seems so
<chrisccoulson> asac - are you available to do a xulrunner upload at all?
<asac> on a call
<asac> chrisccoulson: is all done?
<asac> gimme details
<asac> i can upload after or tomorrow morning
<asac> do you know if archive opens early?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'll do another test build tonight and have it ready for tomorrow morning
<asac> sure that works
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure when the archive opens again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-09
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any chance you can upload edbrowse?
<BUGabundo> m0rning
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, xulrunner is good to go. i can tag that for release when you are ready
<asac> chrisccoulson: i am ready ... i trust you ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will tag that now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> are you ok to do an ubufox upload today?
<asac> chrisccoulson: we can surely do a rc2 today ;)
<asac> i didnt fix one issue
<asac> but that has to come monday ;)
<asac> the "get ubuntu extension" link is missing in addons dialog
<chrisccoulson> asac - excellent, thanks. i think rick is quite keen to switch search providers before the weekend
<asac> chrisccoulson: sure. that will be done
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you try if the lockPref thing helps?
<asac> i remember we also had another location added, but i think just that should be ok
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, that's tagged now. i'm uploading the tarball to http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson but that may take another 5 minutes or so
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried the lockPref patch yet, i was going to do a build this morning and test that
<asac> chrisccoulson: the tarball is a new one?
<asac> ok
<asac> give it to me ... or is that in some ppa already?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's for the 3.6.3 release
<asac> chrisccoulson: oh
<asac> chrisccoulson: we usually add - see USN-XXX too
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look to see if it's in a PPA, but my connection is now going super slow, as i'm using all my uplink ;)
<asac> e.g. basically the same heading you have in stable updates
<asac> +'the packaging changes
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'm not sure that i did that for the FF upload :-/
<chrisccoulson> i did it for all the stable updates though
<asac> well. next time. this thing you can uncommit ;)
<asac> assuming you did the release commit in the last few minutes
<asac> chrisccoulson: wanna do that still?
<chrisccoulson> do we have a USN for that already? i don't think i've got one
<asac> ok upload seems to be still going
<asac> chrisccoulson: you dont? didnt we update xul in stable releases?
<asac> hmm
<asac> chrisccoulson: you are right ;)
<asac> 1.9.2 isnt tracked yet
<asac> sorry for the noise ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok :)
<asac> ist just that often we release to dev release what goes to unstable. there we add the USN
<asac> ;)
<asac> so next upload would have that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll remember that
<asac> assuming it goes everywhere
<chrisccoulson> i probably would have forgotten that anyway
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll make sure i do that next time
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you check the gre-version etc. in the source tarball?
<asac> e.g. if its a real tagged checkout?
<chrisccoulson> asac - is that defined in config/milestone.txt? (that says 1.9.2.3 in there)
<chrisccoulson> i did the checkout myself anyway...
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> chrisccoulson: you didnt use mozclient?
<asac> e.g. ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG ... ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's how i did it
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> cool, the tarball is copied across now
<asac> chrisccoulson: upload finished?
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> i need a faster uplink :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: have a signature?
 * asac paranoia ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - the changes file has that in doesn't it?
<asac> chrisccoulson: it has that if you upload .dsc etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - the md5sum in the changes file is fe5d931b486569208ed400970cc796ab
<asac> kk i think thats good enough
<asac> not saying that this is a good channel to exchange such things ;)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, xchat just crashed
<asac> sure the md5sum comes from you?
<asac> or are you still you?
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you have your signed changes ;)?
<asac> nevermind
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i uploaded the whole source package there now (including the signed changes)
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you drop the search code from firefox yet?
<asac> or did i do that already=?
<asac> debian/firefox.js
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've done that in bzr already (dropped the yahoo code and added the google ones)
<chrisccoulson> i just need to upload that today too
<asac> let me see
<asac> chrisccoulson: what about the ie, params?
<chrisccoulson> do we have to keep those? i updated it to match the URL's we were sent
<asac> not sure
<asac> they probably are there for a reason ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - "Optional. The ie parameter sets the character encoding scheme that should be used to interpret the query string. The default ie value is latin1."
<chrisccoulson> (from http://www.google.com/cse/docs/resultsxml.html)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think we should keep iutf-8 then
<asac> by default
<chrisccoulson> ok, i can do that
<asac> xul is slowly uploading
<asac> my uplink is in  bad mood today ;) ... guess needs a reset of modem or so
<chrisccoulson> what speed uplink do you have?
<chrisccoulson> i've added the character encoding parameters back to the search URL in bzr now
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to do a test build of firefox shortly, and then will get that uploaded too once i've checked everything is working
<chrisccoulson> asac - can you recreate bug 557640?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557640 in firefox "[Lucid Beta2] nrf-003 testcase failed Default "Welcome to Ubuntu" page doesn't appear without connectivity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557640
<chrisccoulson> i just tried it but it works fine here
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think we dont have networkmanager integration
<asac> that makes folks not seeing the offline page
<asac> switch to offline and go to home
<asac> tp see what they want
<asac> i think we had networkmanager enabled in the past
<asac> toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just tried that. but i also tried opening firefox with my network off, and i saw the page i expected too
<asac> also our offline page mechanism doesnt send a real ping to the world
<asac> anymore
<asac> so we rely on offline
<asac> chrisccoulson: it might hav been in cache
<asac> check the offline page
<chrisccoulson> heh
<asac> so you see its a different one (most likely)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be it ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/1.9.2.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> one second, will try that again
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - is it enough just to change the value of toolkit.networkmanager.disable to false, or does it need something else to fix?
<chrisccoulson> (i could recreate it with a fresh profile btw, so it was just cached) ;)
<chrisccoulson> i tried changing the value here, and firefox seems to correctly switch to offline mode when i disable the network
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think we had that in firefox.js at some point
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i can add that back then if you think it's reasonably safe
<chrisccoulson> (its not in firefox.js any more)
<BUGabundo> see you all on Sunday!!
<BUGabundo> bye
<asac> good bye BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> TRYYYYPPPPPPPPPPPINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGG
<BUGabundo> :)
 * asac lunch
<ripps> fta2: youtube html5 is working now, did you fix the build system?
<fta2> ripps, yep
<fta2> but i'm not sure my 1st tweak is required. the 2nd sure is but i want to try without the 1st one
<ripps> thanks for keeping with it, now I can switch back to using chromium
<fta2> ripps, if i give you a deb with just the 2nd fix, are you willing to try it?
<ripps> fta2: what do mean? seperate package with no sse2?
<LLStarks> wait
<LLStarks> html5 video on youtube now works with the fox?
<ripps> LLStarks: no chromium
<LLStarks> oah
<ripps> those with cpus that didn't have sse2 crashed
<LLStarks> i see lorentz beta came out today, is there a ppa of it?
<LLStarks> that's odd
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, the network manager integration is not working that reliably anyway. when you turn off the networking, the browser goes in to offline mode, but browser.offline is not updated
<chrisccoulson> so, it still tries to load the online home-page :(
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, the network manager integration is not working that reliably anyway. when you turn off the networking, the browser goes in to offline mode, but browser.offline is not updated
<chrisccoulson> so, it still tries to load the online home-page :(
<chrisccoulson> (i hope i didn't send that twice. i think i tried to send it whilst i still had no network)
<asac> what a pity
<asac> bug :(
<LLStarks> asac, any luck on getting bug 438868 elevated to papercut?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox "Address bar autocomplete and search bar autocomplete doesn't always work after emerging from a screensaver or suspend" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure that's a firefox issue
<chrisccoulson> my gf keeps bugging me about that too
<fta2> ripps, no. i have two workarounds: 1/ no ssse3/rint and 2/ no sse2. in the ppa, you now have both, but i think only the 2nd one is needed, so either i try without the 1st one, or i keep both
<ripps> fta2: go ahead, I'll tell you if I get a crash
<fta2> ripps, pushed to the ppa, give it some time to build.  thanks
<fta2> i need to run now
<ripps> fta2: is this for just the codecs or for the browser as well?
<ripps> ...
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, it doesn't look like that's meant to work like we expect anyway (browser.offline is only set in browser/base/content/browser.js when toggling the checkbox in the menu)
<chrisccoulson> so, we could probably fix that in ubufox if i can figure out a more reliable way of checking the network status
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i fixed it in ubufox :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: what diff?
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://paste.ubuntu.com/411608/
<asac> good
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'll get that pushed to bzr in a second
<asac> chrisccoulson: err
<asac> chrisccoulson: i committed it to upstream branch
<asac> asac@tinya:~/Development/upstream/asac/ubufox.main$ bzr commit -m "* fix online/offline detection by using nsIIOService rather than browser.offline pref
<asac> >   - thx to Chris Coulson <chrisccoulson@ubuntu.com> for the patch"
<asac> Committing to: bzr+ssh://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main/
<asac> modified components/aboutHome.js
<asac> Committed revision 211.
<asac> please test lp:ubufox if all is fine
<asac> want to do the rc2 release
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll pull it again and re-test it
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, that's looking good
<asac> chrisccoulson: uploaded etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - excellent, thanks
<asac>   Uploading ubufox_0.9~rc2-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<asac> Successfully uploaded packages.
<fta> ripps, the 32bit codecs are ready
<LLStarks> fta, asac, are there any lorentz builds? i know the tarball is up, but i'd like to test how it interacts on a system level.
<LLStarks> also, more fundamentally, is lorentz pegged for lucid or lucid-updates?
<asac> LLStarks: -updates from what we see now
<LLStarks> gotcha
<asac> jdstrand: can you bin NEW desktop-webmail ;)
<asac> ?
<jdstrand> asac: done
<asac> GREAT ;)
<jdstrand> asac: is that to be launched from firefox (and therefore needs an apparmor profile addition?)
<asac> jdstrand: no ... other apps run that
<jdstrand> k
<asac> jdstrand: this opens the browser
<asac> with a special url
<asac> so the other way around
<jdstrand> ah, I see
<jdstrand> cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it safe for me to bump the changelog to 3.6.4 for firefox to fix the dailies now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it is now
<chrisccoulson> eerrrr
<chrisccoulson> actually, do we think there will be any more uploads before 3.6.3?
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant 3.6.4
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> i haven't got anything else that needs doing, but i'm not sure if anybody else hs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, but I think maybe we could branch .lucid if we need too
<micahg> can we fix startup notifications on the next release?
<micahg> I mean after release, teh patch is landed in 3.6.4
<micahg> bug 469752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469752 in firefox "firefox,3.5/3.6 startup-notification bug" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469752
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it might be a good time. i don't have any more release targetted bugs for firefox (except for the startup notification bug, but i will wait for 3.6.4 for that)
<chrisccoulson> so, i don't have any plans to do another 3.6.3 upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: asac wants to get early adoption of 3.6.4 anyways, so we'll be pushing to security PPA next week when it hits the beta channels
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it contains OOPP for 3.6 branch
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how much will break? ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's going to need some serious testing effort
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but luckily, since we have in source xul, there should be less problems for firefox, but potentially more for the other xul based apps :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: upstream's working to fix the remaining xul issues with OOPP before release though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you have a minute, can you upload edbrowse :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, sorry, i forgot about edbrowse
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm just grabbing a drink and then i will do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no worries, I'd just like to get a little testing from the users before final freeze :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be good ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, being a universe app there is still some scope for uploading at the start of the freeze (not that i would encourage that anyway)
<chrisccoulson> but, it's easier to get stuff approved in universe rather than main
<chrisccoulson> i'll get that done in a few minutes anyway
<asac> bug 542662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542662 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] x-loader for omap needs to be packaged to build beagleboard images" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542662
<micahg> asac: do you have time to package pyxpcom?
<asac> no ;)
<asac> i dont hav etime by definition :)
<asac> feel free to package it ... but be sure that its maintainable across major version upgrades
<micahg> asac: fun, well, I guess we'll see just how many things I can do this weekend :)
<asac> micahg: dont do that for lucid
<asac> its too late
<asac> nothing goes in that wasnt planned yet
<micahg> asac: some apps need python-xpcom
<micahg> asac: which was dropped from xul191 and xul192
<micahg> asac: virtualbox specifically
<asac> where is the virtualbox bug?
<asac> imo it should be possible to ship tha twithout pyxpcom
<asac> everything that uses pyxpcom now needs to get removed imo
<micahg> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/480407/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480407 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyxpcom" [Wishlist,New]
<asac> virtualbox is still in archive ;)
<micahg> asac: oh, maybe the user was mistaken then...
 * micahg doesn't see anything that needs it
<micahg> and I still need to chat with upstream about it, so I'm going to de-milestone it then
<asac> thanks
<asac> if virtual box needs it, server team should escalate that bug
<micahg> I'll add a note in my comment too that if there's anything critical relying on it, to speak up now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's why you couldn't see my sponsor bugs ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we don't get notified of them anyway ;)
<cwillu_at_work> when building firefox via "apt-get source; ...; fakeroot debian/rules binary", is it sufficient to just dump a patch into debian/patches + append the patch name into debian/patches/series + fakeroot debian/rules binary?
<cwillu_at_work> or do I need to touch something to ensure that the patch is applied?
 * cwillu_at_work starts bouncing
 * cwillu_at_work heads off, but will read the scrollback
<asac> cwillu_at_work: we use quilt
<asac> cwillu_at_work: you dump patch in patches
<asac> and add it to debian/patches/series
<asac> then build
<fta> ripps, did you try the last build?
<ripps> fta: yep, worked perfectly :)
<ripps> Although, I'm not going to keep up2date with the daily ppa, I'm going back to dev ppa.
<fta> ripps, sure, you can use -dev or lucid (same as -beta)
<fta> i will update the codecs everywhere
<ripps> great
<fta> ripps, so you said -extra ~ucd3 is fine for you now, right?
<ripps> fta: yes
<ripps> I think it actually looks better than google-chrome's html5. Their's was more grainy/pixelated
 * ripps watches some muppets youtube videos
<micahg> asac: please check response on bug 480407 and let me know if it needs to be done, I'll fit it in somehow if yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480407 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyxpcom" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480407
<fta> weird, liferea is no longer auto-updating my feeds, i have to manually ask for updates
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> no idea, i haven't used liferea in years
<kenvandine> recent upload?
<fta> not sure, started a few days ago
<fta> why do we have an old acroread in the partner repo??
<fta> 9.1.0-7jaunty2 in lucid :(
<fta> upstream ships 9.3.2
<micahg> fta: partner forgot?
<fta> no update in a year
<micahg> fta: there are probably 2 dozen CVEs for it
<fta> indeed
<fta> i wonder who should update that
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<jdstrand> I don't have the status on that, but I'll poke someone about it
<jdstrand> wait
<jdstrand> I show:
<jdstrand> hardy: 9.3.1-1hardy2, Pocket: release, Component: partner
<jdstrand> intrepid: 9.3.1-1intrepid1, Pocket: release, Component: partner
<jdstrand> jaunty: 9.3.1-1jaunty1, Pocket: release, Component: partner
<jdstrand> karmic: 9.3.1-1karmic1, Pocket: release, Component: partner
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did we not push the 3.0.19/3.5.9 updates?
<jdstrand> oh, lucid
<jdstrand> yeah, partner doesn't get updated for the devel release until (or very near) the actual release
<[reed]> jdstrand: that seems like a great way to pwn devs with access to push packages to tons of users
<[reed]> compromised packages full of backdoors
<micahg> [reed]: +1 :)
<jdstrand> I didn't make the policy! :)
<jdstrand> we've discussed it several times
<jdstrand> people can install the one in the latest stable and it should work
<chrisccoulson> micahg - all the updates are pushed and in the ums ppa
<jdstrand> and by 'we' I mean our team has suggested that the partner maintainers do it. my understanding is that the upstreams (in this case adobe) doesn't want it in there, since it may be broken
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so any reason not to move to stable/security?
<jdstrand> I might be wrong on that. filing a bug against acroread will get the most accurate answer
<jdstrand> micahg, chrisccoulson: I am working on them as we speak
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, great, thanks
<chrisccoulson> bah, i just locked Xorg
<jdstrand> fyi, nss and 3.5 are getting published within minutes. ff3 will be a little longer
<fta>   acroread | 9.1.0-7jaunty2 | http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages
<fta> what am i missing??
<fta> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/partner.list
<fta> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, excellent, thanks
<fta> oh, there's no lucid version of 9.3.1 :(
<jdstrand> yeah, just get the karmic one
<fta> it's bad, lucid has the old one, plenty of CVEs
<cwillu> asac, I got that far, but will a debian/rules binary take apply the new patch, or do I have to clean first?
<ddecator> (since this is related to nightingale): i'm using a rules file that pulls source using bzr. i have "bzr checkout [branch] [dir]" setup. the dir is defined as '$(TMP)/nightingale' which automatically puts '/tmp-#####/nightingale' but bzr only recognizes 'tmp-#####/nightingale' so is there i way i can have $(TMP) not include the first '/'?
<asac> cwillu: clean is easiest
<cwillu> asac, a build takes 4 hours
<cwillu> (building for arm)
<asac> go in build-tree/mozilla
<asac> ln -s ../../debian/patches
<asac> quilt push
<asac> (to apply new patch)
<asac> then
<asac> make
<asac> cd ../..
<asac> debuild -nc
<asac> to finish incremental packaging
 * cwillu huggles asac
<asac> assuming you appended it to series ;)
<asac> (not prepended)
<cwillu> which I did
<cwillu> okay, I'll give that a shot tonight (left work early after firing off that build)
<cwillu> incidently, if the patches in question cause a dramatic improvement in performance on arm like the bugs in questions claim they do, is there any chance they would be pulled in, at least for the arm port?
<asac> cwillu: would need to see the patches
<cwillu> of course
<asac> cwillu: any idea about our frame issue?
<cwillu> frame issue?
<asac> bug 443147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443147 in firefox "Firefox on ARM inappropriately adds scroll bars to many frames and images" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443147
 * cwillu scrolls up
<asac> do you see that too?
<cwillu> haven't seen it myself, although I've only looked at a very few number of pages
<cwillu> sec, let me read the bug
<asac> right. open gmaps
<asac> its always there for us
<asac> google maps that is
<asac> see the screenshot there
<cwillu> I'll check it tonight, I don't have any boards here
<cwillu> my data point might be interesting though, as I'm running at high resolutions (1024x768, 1280x1024), probably uncommon for arm I'd imagine
<asac> well. i see it over ssh even ;=)
<asac> so not related to xserver
<cwillu> it's still using the local pixman and such though, and arm's resolution is generally set at boot time, not by xorg
<cwillu> do you see it in qemu-arm?
<cwillu> asac, don't suppose anybody's figured out the exact repo case?
<cwillu> I could check against my source to see if I _should_ see it
<asac> cwillu: good question. i havent checked in qemu
<asac> might be worth a try
<cwillu> I'll be able to check that tonight too :p
<asac> if you have a qemu running with lucid etc.
<asac> cool
<cwillu> oh, is this lucid only?
<asac> not sure
<asac> i dont think so
<cwillu> okay, I can check both easily enough
<asac> but lucid is where we saw it as thats where we shipped 3.6
<cwillu> oh, is this 3.6 only? :p
<asac> not sure
<asac> 3.6 and above i would think ;)
<asac> but really not sure either. thats why i want more data ;)
<cwillu> but not 3.5?
<asac> i dont think we saw it there
<asac> 3.6 is better for arm anyway
<asac> except those frames ;
<asac> )
<cwillu> mmm
<cwillu> what in particular is 3.6 better for in that way?
<cwillu> I've got a hacked up pixman that I've been using
<cwillu> and none of the arm performance bugs I've been following have patches commited
<asac> cwillu: performance wise its better for arm
<cwillu> can you be more specific?
<asac> also its armv7 + thumb2 ready
<asac> ;)
<asac> also 3.5 is kind of EOL
<cwillu> the _only_ thing that matters for arm performance in my opinion is the memory bandwidth usage
<asac> well. upstream said they did most arm work on 3.6 ;)
<cwillu> well, upstream is full of crap :p
<asac> and since we moved there we didnt bother much about 3.5
<asac> we had some javascript tests ... those were definitly better
<cwillu> heh
<asac> but we also changed other things like moving away from xulrunner
<cwillu> see, these things don't matter in my experience :)
<asac> so cant say that improvmeents i due to that or the arm improvements or whatever ;)
<cwillu> I get 5 frames per second scrolling a page consisting of a single element
<asac> what spec has your board?
<cwillu> omap 3530's iirc
<cwillu> beagles and overos
<asac> kk
<cwillu> there's enough there to push 60fps to the screen
<asac> do you have proper accell?
<asac> e.g. drivers etc.?
<cwillu> define proper acceleration :)
<asac> guess the free drivers in the archive?
<asac> ;)
<cwillu> I'm running the latest and greatest neon code for graphics, yes
<cwillu> the issues are memory bandwidth
<cwillu> moving to 16bits internally is supposed to help dramatically, which is what I'm testing now
<cwillu> neon pixman helps significantly, but still not enough for things to be smooth
<maxb> What is the outlook for enigmail at this point? Is it likely to make it into lucid?
<asac> maxb: likely atm
<asac> let me check something ;)
<asac> are the ppa builders empty?
 * asac cecks http://launchpad.net/builders
<asac> ok seem busy ;)
<asac> rebuild test :(
<asac> ok going for pbuilder to check this build-depends out
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-10
<micahg> asac: please look at bug 480407 if you get a chance...I'll be back sat night
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480407 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyxpcom" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480407
<maxb> Rebuild tests run at low priority - other PPA uploads should take priority on the build farm
<asac> maxb: 32bit?
<asac> maxb: try https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+files/enigmail_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~asac2_i386.deb
<maxb> asac: Sorry, my net connection went offline :-(
<maxb> asac: I dug out my one 32bit machine and the new enigmail seems happy on that
<asac> bdrung: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43626794/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.enigmail_2:1.0.1-0ubuntu1~asac2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> make[1]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/enigmail-1.0.1' dh_xul-ext -a
<asac> option -a not recognized
<asac> Usage: dh_xul-ext [options]
<asac> :/
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+packages
<gnomefreak> anyone here that knows why Mozilla is using code names for point releases. example: 3.6.3 is named Lorentzhttp://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/lorentz/
<gnomefreak> or is this a plugin
<gnomefreak> it seems to be but it will be intergrated into 3.6
<jdstrand> fyi: bug #559881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<jdstrand> and bug #559918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "startup error: could not initialize the browser's security component (and then ssl will not work) (dup-of: 559881)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<jdstrand> fyi, I tested https quite a bit
<jdstrand> and evo+nss
<jdstrand> and I know chrisccoulson said he tested all this a lot, including tbird
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: do you mean something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WeeChat/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid&janrain_nonce=2010-04-10T13%3A23%3A05Z8j5OFE&openid.assoc_handle=%7BHMAC-SHA1%7D%7B4bbc8574%7D%7B9rjPUw%3D%3D%7D&openid.claimed_id=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.launchpad.net%2F%2Bid%2FFQEWncc&openid.identity=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.launchpad.net%2F%2Bid%2FFQEWncc&openid.mode=id_res&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.ne
<gnomefreak> holy shit that is long
<gnomefreak> http://alturl.com/hwm9 ok this is better
<gnomefreak> it seems it is moin bug at least i think it is
<bdrung> asac: upgrade to mozilla-devscripts 0.21
<gnomefreak> ok does firefox no longer depend on xulrunner? i am not seeing it in depends. not sure what version of xul is needed for firefox 3.6
<gnomefreak> ok bug is reported
<gnomefreak> bdrung: how do i access the long url please extension? I cant find it in any of the menus and it is enabled
<gnomefreak> on crap never mind
<bdrung> gnomefreak: dunno
<gnomefreak> the extension i had installed was turning shorted link to full links. i thought it was the one that turns long into short. looking for the long -> short one now
<bdrung> :)
<gnomefreak> on and for some reason firefox no longer has a menu entry for addons
<gnomefreak> bdrung: did you see this extension http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/lorentz/ im thinking no need to package it but its still a good thing :)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: it will help, but i would like to see no crashes ;)
<gnomefreak> well im confused code name for 3.6pre* is Namoroka. im getting the idea that Lorentz is a separate project. i would love to never see a crash but that is asking too much
<gnomefreak> well i have to post a few things on firefox mailing list so maybe ill ask what this is
<asac> bdrung: is .21 in archive?
<asac> bdrung: e.g. that build was done yesterday
<asac> in lucid
<bdrung> asac: not yet (bug #557081)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557081 in mozilla-devscripts "Sync mozilla-devscripts 0.21 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557081
<asac> jdstrand: ouch
<gnomefreak> im guessing this is not firefox just built on it :(
<asac> "After the sync we have to binNMU these extensions:"
<asac> bdrung: we have no binNMU
<bdrung> asac: i know
<bdrung> asac: binNMU is shorter than no source upload to rebuild against new m-d version ;)
<asac> bdrung: "after sync we have to respin these extensions:" ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> anyway
<asac> is using bz2 best practice with format 2.0?
<asac> err 3.0 ;)
<asac> bdrung: ?
<asac> or just personal preference ;)
 * gnomefreak off for a bit.
<cwillu_at_work> asac, there's a good chance that I can actually do the stuff I said I'd do last night in a couple minutes :p
<asac> cwillu_at_work: cool ;)
<cwillu_at_work> dependant mainly on whether I can make a bootable sd card on my first try this week :p
<asac> heh
<asac> cwillu_at_work: using ubuntu?
<asac> anyone running karmic?
<asac> jdstrand: ok found a karmic user ;) ... let me check with him if all works :/
<cwillu_at_work> asac, it's a karmic image
<asac> jdstrand: nss was realeased friday? .... ouch
<cwillu_at_work> and yes
<asac> cwillu_at_work: thought its omap. for karmic we didnt push omap
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<cwillu_at_work> asac, it's arm, I do my own kernels
<asac> chrisccoulson: hi
<asac> chrisccoulson: we have a nss regression in karmic ... with tbird and firefox reported :)
<asac> 14:52 < jdstrand> fyi: bug #559881
<asac> 14:52 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, how are you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<chrisccoulson> oh, i haven't checked my mail yet
<asac> 14:52 < jdstrand> and bug #559918
<asac> chrisccoulson: good ;)
<chrisccoulson> what sort of regression?
<asac> 14:52 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "startup error: could not initialize the browser's security component (and then ssl will not work) (dup-of: 559881)"  [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "startup error: could not initialize the browser's security component (and then ssl will not work) (dup-of: 559881)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<asac> chrisccoulson: read
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "startup error: could not initialize the browser's security component (and then ssl will not work) (dup-of: 559881)" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :-/
<asac> ssl broken it seems ;)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't notice any issues like that, and i tested stuff with ssl :(
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, this testing isn't going to work if I can't find a usb keyboard to plug a mouse and keyboard in with
<asac> yeah. ... usually we dont release anything on friday to security channel ;)
<asac> cwillu_at_work: serial ?
<asac> ;)
<asac> cwillu_at_work: well. at least to get started
<asac> cwillu_at_work: #ubuntu-arm is also a good channel to hang out ;)
<cwillu_at_work> I'm usually in there
<asac> chrisccoulson: so i have someone in -motu on the hook to test on karmic ;)
<cwillu_at_work> wonder why it didn't auto-join this time
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: nigelb
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and look today too, but i'm already quite busy today
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/23135/Google_Puts_Weight_Behind_Theora_on_Mobile
<asac> chrisccoulson: well. if nss is broken like that its a drop all event ;)
<asac> at least we should understand whats going on before going for weekend ;)
<asac> bdrung: one thingi find interesting is that it only happens on amd64
<asac> bdrung: does that make sense to you?
<asac> e.g. is binary-arch without -indep trigger a -a argument?
 * gnomefreak still not here but i just filed a bug on nss this morning
<asac> gnomefreak: whats your prob with nss
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: gives error on loging into ubuntu wiki gives HTTP error
<gnomefreak> asac: one minute
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 560051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560051 in nss "When trying to log into Wiki i get HTTPFetchingError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560051
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later i have house work to do
<asac> gnomefreak: thats on lucid?
<asac> seems so
<asac> dont get that error there
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> if i remember i will test it again this afternoon sometime
<chrisccoulson_> asac - hmmm, i just updated my karmic desktop here too, and everything is still working ok :(
<asac> chrisccoulson_: also tbird 2?
<asac> ;)
<bdrung> asac: i use the smaller file size (in rare cases gz is smaller than bzip2)
<bdrung> *file with the smaller size
<bdrung> asac: the amd64 build failure makes sense, because i386 builds the arch indep packages too
<asac> yes, but why is it -a on arch depend ;)
<chrisccoulson_> asac - no issues with thunderbird either
<asac> chrisccoulson_: try with fresh profile
<chrisccoulson_> asac - tried that too ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson_: asked on the bug if they properly logged out in between
<asac> maybe firefox hung in background or something ;) ... you never know.
<asac> next is checking if it works with a fresh profile for them
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, hopefully ;)
<asac> so nigelb also has no problems so far
<asac> chrisccoulson_: in tbird bug he talks about nss-0d and -dev
<asac> do you have those packages installed?
<chrisccoulson_> asac - no, i've not got those installed
<chrisccoulson_> one second
<asac> yeah
<asac> that would be good to check
<asac> chrisccoulson: so he couldnt reproduce it on karmic
<asac> lets wait for the bug reporters reply if they can reproduce ... and say good weekend ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: in tb3 do you see the yellow bar between headers and body of email http://img696.imageshack.us/i/thunderbird30extrapane.png/ that is a screenshot of what i mean
<chrisccoulson_> asac - there is an issue on karmic if you upgrade with FIPS enabled in firefox (i just reproduced that now)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm going to test if that's an issue on lucid too
<chrisccoulson_> brb, moving back to the lounge now
<gnomefreak> its just under bug reports
<gnomefreak> ff got as high as 99.9 % CPU when trying to zoom in :(
<gnomefreak> with 5 processes open for some reason
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, same issue on lucid too
<gnomefreak> i guess its trying to tell me to restart :(
<chrisccoulson> asac - and firefox in lucid is using the bundled nss too isn't it?
<bdrung> asac: why did you ask about 3.0 format?
<gnomefreak> ok firefox is not usable at all
<bdrung> asac: should i sync m-d manually?
<gnomefreak> firefox sucks badly today
<gnomefreak> chromium is now default since it never reaches 99.9%
<gnomefreak> the slow FF crap is due to the Prism addon
<gnomefreak> or not
<cwillu_at_work> asac, heading out for lunch, if I'm lucky I might have a bootable image when I get back that I can finally test my freshly built hacked-up 16-bit firefox :)
<cwillu_at_work> and all that arm 3.6 scrollbar stuff
<gnomefreak> ok that needs to get fixed
<gnomefreak> ~90% of progress bar is complete and than it stops and the bar never finishes. have to force quit/kill it to close it
 * gnomefreak suprised at the amount of twitter extensions for FF and Chromium
<cwillu_at_work> gnomefreak, you have far too much faith in humanity
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting lockups on 3.6.4~hg20100410r34032+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1?
<gnomefreak> lockups/freezes/or what ever you want to call it
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, FIPS does not work in FF in lucid because we don't generate the chk files at build time
<chrisccoulson> and i suspect it has broken in karmic either because we're missing a chk (strace would suggest that)
<chrisccoulson> or the binaries get altered after the chk files are generated
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i will look at this tonight
<chrisccoulson> and see if i can make it work again :-/
<gnomefreak> it looks like flashplugin-installer and firefox 3.7 are not compatible
<gnomefreak> imageshack and marlboro.com have the freezing issues greasespot seemed to load without issues maybe it is flash on 3.6 and 3.7
<LLStarks> why is this taking forever? http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2070/bindwood.png
<gnomefreak> LLStarks: mine is too. it will never finish at least it doesnt here. happens on marlboro.com when i try to log in
<gnomefreak> those are the 2 sites i have seen it on today.
 * gnomefreak gone for the day it is really nice out
<LLStarks> smoker swag?
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. iirc we generated the .chk file
<asac> not sure when this regressed though
<chrisccoulson> asac - i haven't got any chk files for the firefox bundled NSS
<chrisccoulson> and the karmic regression is because we now need to generate an extra chk file
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll fix all of those
<chrisccoulson> asac - i assume the karmic update needs to be rolled out through -security again doesn't it?
<asac> chrisccoulson: err. so the problem is that we use in-source nss now?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, for FF in lucid, it seems we are using in-source NSS with no checksums
<asac> chrisccoulson: we dont want to use it there
<chrisccoulson> we don't want to use in-source NSS?
<asac> we shouldnt have uploaded without nss being in
<asac> wasnt planned for sure
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder how that's happened :-/
<asac> we uploaded without nss being updated and without bumping build-depends minimum version
<asac> we have magic to revert to in-source nss for the dailies etc.
<asac> still. we should generate .chk for in-source nss, yes.
<chrisccoulson> asac - but the last couple of FF uploads were with 3.12.6 already in the archive
<asac> then there is something else broken with the magic in rules
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try and figure out whats going on. i need to fix karmic first though
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok did i add nss/nspr to the MIN_SYS_DEPS thing?
<asac> if so. yes, lets stick to that
<asac> and generate .chk
<asac> but thats only in lucid ;)
<asac> i would hope
<asac> in karmic we must not have moved to in-source ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ah, yes, it is because of MIN_SYS_DEPS in lucid
<asac> right. but did i add that ;)?
<asac> makes sense. i just thought i didnt add it there ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - not sure. it wasn't me ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, so i need to fix NSS in both karmic and lucid and also FF in lucid
<chrisccoulson> but the lucid stuff can probably wait until monday. i could do with jdstrand or someone being around now so we can get karmic fixed
<asac> chrisccoulson: so why is nss broken? thats a normal regression?
<asac> i understand why firefox isbroken ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it seems that we need to generate an extra checksum file for the latest version to work properly (for libnssdbm3.so)
<chrisccoulson> the mozilla shipped firefox binaries has a checksum for that, and if i create one, then it starts working again
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. so fix that ;)
<asac> thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've built and tested that already, but i'm not sure what to do next. i assume we go through the usual process for security updates again (in which case, i upload it to the PPA)?
<asac> chrisccoulson: certainly push to ppa
<asac> chrisccoulson: then get folks in bugs verify it (tell them to enable ppa and upgrade)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, will do that
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think you need to use USN-NUMBER-2
<asac> as thats a regression push
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> chrisccoulson: so yeah. i am pretty sure you have to use a -2 USN
<asac> if the nss update had a USN of course
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, the NSS update got a USN
<asac> chrisccoulson: then bump the -1 to -2
<asac> for the upload
<asac> kk
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/28036382 + http://identi.ca/notice/28036461
<crimsun> yeah, I've had that repo active since some releases back
<crimsun> just noticed that I had it enabled still but nothing new had come across
<asac> crimsun: ack. you are one of the good ones ;) thanks a lot!
<asac> crimsun: gruemaster said you found a potential workarund for pulse on armel?
<crimsun> asac: li li did; I pushed the fix for speex based on ncommander's debdiff last hour
<crimsun> it wasn't a pulse issue, much as I suspected
<asac> ah ok
<asac> crimsun: so speex had issues?
<asac> nice find
<crimsun> asac: yes, it was purely speex. tobin confirmed the fix (see -devel).
<asac> great. thanks
<asac> any apps using online/offline from NM besides empathy and epiphany?
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: ?
<asac> better in -desktop i guess
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm not sure. perhaps evolution too?
<jdstrand> asac: regarding -2, correct, but he knows already
<asac> jdstrand: yes. reminded him ;)
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> asac: thanks for tat
<asac> jdstrand: thanks to U
<asac> for being here ;)
<jdstrand> sure
<lfaraone> Hi, is there a reason python-xpcom was dropped in xulrunner-1.9?
<BUGabundo> hey. I'm back :)
<cwillu_at_work> *grumble grumble*
<cwillu_at_work> <3
<BUGabundo> hey my friend
<BUGabundo> found a way to make my boot 20 secs again, cwillu?
<cwillu_at_work> no, I builded a firefox though :)
<jdstrand> fyi bug #559918 is not a duplicate of bug #559881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in nss "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<jdstrand> seems all tbird users who have libnss3-0d installed are broken
<jdstrand> libnss3-0d was part of the default install of gutsy
<jdstrand> hardy had a few depends on it, notably sunbird
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson is aware and it looking at it
<chrisccoulson> asac - there?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-11
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: what was that about:confix to reeanble process separation ?
<asac> chrisccoulson: isnt libnss3-0d empty?
<asac> hmm. the .0d links are in there
<ripps> Does google do anything different when it builds google-chrome compared to how chromium-browser is built? After trying both, (both the same -dev version number) I think that google-chrome is just a tiny bit faster. This is a completely subjective comparison, but I was wondering if google did anything special with it's builds, like how firefox uses profiling with it's windows builds.
<asac> ripps: only thing that is probably differentis that they use a different gcc version or something
<cwillu_at_work> asac, moments away from tests :)
<cwillu_at_work> it only took 24 hours longer
 * cwillu_at_work waits for ff to install
 * cwillu_at_work waits for ff to launch
<cwillu_at_work> seems to be working
<cwillu_at_work> asac, karmic's 3.5.3 built from source shows the extra scrollbars in google maps
<cwillu_at_work> asac, amusingly, the error console is _missing_ its scrollbar :
<cwillu_at_work> although that may be related to my build more than anything
<cwillu_at_work> performance with the patch seems quite a bit better; I'll do some proper a/b testing tomorrow
<cwillu_at_work> patched firefox gets the slower beagle :)
<lonejack> hi, I've some problems with sites made with silverlight. I tryed to install the moonlight plugin by synaptic but the version is too much old (1.x). So, I tryed to install the new version directly from novell site... So, does anybody know if exist any reason why the ff should not work?
<micahg> lonejack: lots of reasons
<micahg> lonejack: which Ubuntu version?
<lonejack> What make me wonder is that I've a friend that work with debian and his system works wery well. VErsion 9.10
<micahg> lonejack: it might work
<lonejack> micahg: but it doesn't. Can we investigate why?
<micahg> lonejack: which version of Firefox?
<lonejack> 3.5.9
<lonejack> 64 bit
<lonejack> ubuntu
<lonejack> Novell moonlight 2.2
<micahg> I'm not sure what the compatability status of moon 2.2 with Firefox 3.5 is
<micahg> we've actually had some problems with 3.6 as well
<micahg> what version was your friend using?
<lonejack> I understand but, after moonlight synaptic installation, what other choose did I have?
<micahg> lonejack: idk, I'm just saying that I don't know offhand the compatability of the upstream moon
<micahg> I know that 2.2 is in Lucid and we are having a few issues with Firefox 3.6
<lonejack> Squeeze
<micahg> ?
<lonejack> in beta version
<micahg> Lucid != Squeeze
<lonejack> Do I told Lucid?
<micahg> ?
<DanaG> Anyone know if the ubuntu-mozilla-daily packages are supposed to have the Lorentz crash-isolation feature?
<lonejack> micahg: why U wrote "Lucid != Squeeze"? I know that my friend works with debian in beta version and he can see a lot of sites make with silverlight....
<DanaG> When I last tried the PPA (a few hours ago), it didn't.
<micahg> lonejack: ah, ok, I thought you were saying Lucid is Squeeze
<ddecator> DanaG: FF 3.7 has had it for a while, but it hasn't worked (since i last tested)
<micahg> DanaG: 3.6 and 3.7 should
<DanaG> The version of Mozilla's own releases is 3.6.3plugin1
<DanaG> The version on PPA is 3.6.4pre.... yet it didn't isolate plugin crashes.
<micahg> DanaG: yes, bit should
<micahg> DanaG: what happens?
<DanaG> google for "flashcrash" -- that page about "bug hasn't been fixed in years".
<DanaG> Firefox just freezes.
<DanaG> Doesn't crash.... just freezes.
<ddecator> it's been doing that for a while..
<micahg> DanaG: yeah, seems like we have the same problem in 3.6 as 3.7 now
<DanaG> The official beta 3.6.3plugin1 does isolate those crashes.
<ddecator> when you use the source?
<micahg> which isn't good because upstream thought it was a separate xulrunner -> firefox issue, but 3.6 has its own xul
<micahg> DanaG: yeah, we need to track down the issue
<DanaG> Oh, and the thunderbird 3.0 dailies still don't allow non-integer layout.css.csspixelsperdevpx
<DanaG> 147 DPI display... means I need that to be 1.5.
<micahg> DanaG: i don't remember when that was fixed
 * micahg goes to look
 * micahg thought upstream fixed that in trunk
<micahg> DanaG: does it work in Firefox 3.6 or 3.7?
<DanaG> hmm, which issue now... dpi, or crash-isolation?
<ddecator> dpi
<micahg> DanaG: dpi
<DanaG> It's fixed in Firefox 3.6; now only Thunderbird is left to fix.
<micahg> DanaG: then it will get fixed in Thunderbird 3.1
<DanaG> Cool.
<lonejack> but in general these problems with moonlight when will be solved?
<micahg> lonejack: well, squeeze and karmic have the same version of moon
<micahg> lonejack: maybe before release, maybe after
<lonejack> micahg, your advice is to remove the plugin and install the one that stays on repo?
<micahg> lonejack: i don't know if I have any advice ATM
<lonejack> micahg, exsuse me what it means ATM?
<ddecator> lonejack: At The Moment
<micahg> lonejack: at the moment
<ddecator> whoa
<micahg> ddecator: exactly at the moment ;)
<lonejack> every time is the right time to learn something new...
<ddecator> lonejack: well said
<lonejack> ok, last question. is there a difference between install FF pluging from repo or directly from direct download?
<ddecator> repo has more testing and is generally more compatible
<ddecator> but generally a lot of them are more for ease of install
<ddecator> you shouldn't notice a difference
<micahg> lonejack: we're dropping a lot of the addons from lucid
<lonejack> micahg, ddecator: there is a new(beta) version on moonlight. is it wasted time to try to install it?
<micahg> lonejack: idk
<micahg> lonejack: they say it works
<micahg> lonejack: I'd say give it a try
<lonejack> this moonlight plugin has something mystic.
<lonejack> also the 3.0 doesn't work...
<micahg> lonejack: try a new profile: firefox -ProfileManager
<lonejack> today it's sunday not christmas
<ddecator> ..what?
<lonejack> micahg, I launched that cmd from terminal. It has opened a new ff window
<lonejack> is it correct?
<micahg> lonejack: no, you have to close firefox first, or use: MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 firefox -ProfileManager
<lonejack> micahg, something has chaged I obtain a message from terminal: "(firefox:3887): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times"
<lonejack> then a dialog  choose user profile
<ddecator> lonejack: that's normal
<ddecator> create a new profile
<lonejack> i did. so I went on a page written in silverlight... It show me a message that inform me that is necessary to install moonlight... Click here??? Moonlight is already installed!!!
<lonejack> No I did a mistake. The moonlight disappered..
<ddecator> that's what creating a new profile does
<ddecator> it's a clean version, no add-ons, default settings
<lonejack> at this point what I have to do? Install it doing click or synaptic?
<ddecator> (you launch the profile manager again later to switch back to your normal profile)
<ddecator> not sure what micahg wanted you to do
<micahg> lonejack: wanted to see if a clean profile helped moon
<lonejack> micahg, this is a test, ok: what U prefer: Install it doing click or synaptic?
<micahg> lonejack: either
 * micahg needs to go to sleep though, so catch me later with the results
<lonejack> ok, direct download first.
<lonejack> micahg, it works
<ddecator> lonejack: that means that there is likely an add-on or a setting on your default profile causing the issue
 * ddecator would guess an add-on
<ddecator> lonejack: if you run "firefox -ProfileManager" again, you can select your normal profile again, then disable your add-ons one at a time to see which one(s) is/are conflicting with moon
<lonejack> Ok. but before I prefer to try to install the plugin from synpatic...
<ddecator> ok. i'm not sure if the version in synaptic is the latest stable they have on their site..
<ddecator> you said you're running 9.10?
<lonejack> yes
<lonejack> it doesn't work
<ddecator> karmic is still using 1.0.1, yes?
<lonejack> forthermor the moonlight(after synaptic installation) isn't shown in the FF extension...
<ddecator> the synaptic one should show up under plugins as silverlight
<lonejack> 1.0.1, right
<ddecator> so 2.x works, just not the 1.0.1 in the repo
<lonejack> from synaptic I installed libmoon,moonlight-pligin-core/mozilla
<lonejack> but on FF extension isn't shown
<ddecator> do you see silverlight under FF plugins?
<ddecator> or it might say moonlight, i can't remember for sure. but the synatpic one should be under FF plugins
<lonejack> ok, now I undestand what you mean. When I installed the 2.2 from downlonad the moonlight was appearing on the extensions, instead now it appear as Silverlight plugin...
<ddecator> right. from website = extension. from synaptic = plugin.
<ddecator> moonlight 2.2 is in lucid already
<ddecator> for karmic, you can continue to use the version from the site
<lonejack> Ok. Now I've SL plugin installed but on the site I'm looking "please install ML.."
<ddecator> right, the one from synaptic is outdated and doesn't seem to work right
<lonejack> So it seems that on the next UBUNTU version (probably) it should work...
<ddecator> -should-, but according to micah there are reports of it not working for some people with FF 3.6 and 3.7
<ddecator> but that might be due to moonlight being behind silverlight, so it can't handle everything
<micahg> ddecator: more likely an issue with the migration to xul192
<lonejack> is a nightmare...
 * micahg is out for real now 
<ddecator> whoa
<ddecator> well there's your answer, haha
<lonejack> ddecator, thank you very much for your help!!!
<ddecator> lonejack: np =)
<lonejack> So have you a good sunday...
<lonejack> bye
<ddecator> you too, cya
 * cwillu gets out a stick and prepares to pokes asac with it
<asac> cwillu_at_work: ho
<asac> whats up?
<cwillu> finally got a root image booting up
<cwillu> haven't tried the karmic's stock firefox yet, but my 3.5.3 rebuild shows scrollbars on gmaps
<cwillu> and also by virtue of not having tried karmic's stock firefox, I haven't done a proper a/b test between the rebuild with the bitdepth patch, but the rebuild sure as hell feels alot faster
<cwillu> i.e., it feels responsive while scrolling a page of text,
<cwillu> I'm heading off to work in an hour or so, and then I'll poke you for real :p
<jdstrand> asac: good morning/afternoon
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: good morning/afternoon
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson_: so, what's the verdict?
<asac> chrisccoulson_: there?
<asac> chrisccoulson_: whats your eval? is the P.*FromOrigin Function broken and doesnt check if a link exists?
<asac> chrisccoulson_: so what we should do before droppin the links is checkkng the binary extensions like traybiff and enigmail if they link against the .0d thing
<cwillu_at_work> asac, firebug shows the extra scrollbars in its ui
<cwillu_at_work> asac, overflow: hidden seems to trigger an separate scrollbar
<cwillu_at_work> asac, that's odd: in firebug on a bugger element:   background: url(...image) no-repeat scroll 0 0;
<cwillu_at_work> if I remove scroll, it pops back in
<asac> cwillu_at_work: yeah-.
<asac> feels odd
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, does the same thing on my desktop
<asac> on your desktop you get a scrollbar?
<cwillu_at_work> no
<cwillu_at_work> but the same behaviour of it popping back in after I delete it
<asac> cwillu_at_work: you said you see the same in chrome?
<asac> or just html?
<cwillu_at_work> firebug had an extra scrollbar, yes
<asac> hmm.
<asac> cwillu_at_work: what element is that?
<asac> hmm. mxr is slow
<cwillu_at_work> the html tab
<cwillu_at_work> it went away at some point, not sure when
<asac> jdstrand: ok so ... did chris upload that to -security ppa?
<asac> otherwise let me do and then test
<asac> in hardy thats reproducible right?
<asac> cwillu_at_work: ok. the tab could be a valid one?
<jdstrand> asac: there is no new tbird in ppa
<cwillu_at_work> don't believe so
<jdstrand> asac: the version of nss is still 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.2
<jdstrand> asac: ie, the one with the fips cleanup
<asac> kk
<asac> i was talking about tbird
<asac> jdstrand: thats hardy to karmic?
<jdstrand> asac: karmic. hardy-jaunty didn't get a new nss
<asac> kk
<jdstrand> asac: and presumably lucid
<jdstrand> asac: though it has tbird 3 so I don't know
<asac> jdstrand: do you have the tbird bug id at hand`
<asac> ?
<jdstrand> asac: 559918
<asac> jdstrand: lucid is a new branch. that hasnt the problem
<jdstrand> cool
<asac> bug 559918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in nss "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<jdstrand> that the one
<asac> jdstrand: what heading line should i use in changelog?
<asac> "Regression upload for nss3 security/stability update - USN-910-2" ?
<asac> oh thats the wrong usn ;)
<jdstrand> asac: you don't need a USN.
<jdstrand> asac: how about "Regression upload for recent nss3 security/stability update"
<jdstrand> asac: with the LP number
<asac> i just skipped it
<asac> oh i failed
<asac> so let me use that
<asac>  ' * fix LP: #559918 - Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d > 3.12.6 is installed; we drop the dangling .so.0d links that became obsolete when we moved to non-versioned SONAMES for nss3 and nspr4 - update debian/thunderbird.links' --fixes 'lp:559918'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in nss "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<asac> thats what it is now ;)
<jdstrand> asac: excellent
<asac> http://pastebin.com/7jzH2U0a
<jdstrand> asac: huge thanks :)
<asac> thats the diff
<asac> heh. not too early
<asac> lets first get this properly tested ;)
<asac> (and built)
<jdstrand> :)
 * asac found he doesnt have the right orig ,)
 * asac goes for launchpad
<asac> so ... killing my decades old irc server from my internal net made my normal bandwith go up ;)
<asac> get 1.2M/s now when downloading from lp
<jdstrand> heheh
<asac> i replaced it with mini 10 with poulsbo chip ;)
<asac> let me screen the recent tbird bug noise quick
<asac> bug 559923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559923 in thunderbird "package thunderbird 2.0.0.23 build1 nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/thunderbird', which is also in package thunderbird-mozilla-build 0:3.0.4-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559923
<asac> hmm
<asac> is that a moz build?
<asac> or some random guy?
<jdstrand> I've confirmed that the nss upload fixes fips. another guy confirmed performing the debian/rules stuff manually on libnssdbm3.so fixes it
<jdstrand> I'm going to upload that
<jdstrand> err... publish that
<asac> yeah. missing .chk should be safe
<asac> if we see and improvement somewhere its probably and improvement for everyone ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_ also tested it and said it worked
<asac> goodie
 * asac pushes now
<asac> well in two seconds ;)
<asac> [PPA ubuntu-mozilla-security] [ubuntu/karmic] thunderbird 2.0.0.24+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.2 (Accepted)
<cwillu_at_work> asac, further testing will have to wait an hour or two, my sd card just self-destructed
<cwillu_at_work> protip:  don't buy surplus intelligence agency storage devices, they're not a bargain
<jdstrand> asac: looks like i386 is queued to start in an hour. amd64 is building now. I'm going to go afk for a while
<jdstrand> nss is pocket copied, and I'm just waiting on the publisher to finish before I publish nss SUN-927-2
<jdstrand> s/SUN/USN/
<asac> SUN ;)
<asac> enjoy
<asac> 09:25 < ogra> asac, same image as mentioned on friday ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img
<asac> oops
<asac> ;)
<asac> cwillu_at_work: ^^^
<asac> you can try that image ;)
<cwillu_at_work> the image isn't the problem :p
<asac> but tats lucid ;)
<asac> just for next time ...
<micahg> asac: can you look at the pyxpcom bug to see if sugar really needs it
<cwillu_at_work> I'm writing two new cards right now
<cwillu_at_work> and it's hard for me to express how little javascript performance matters to me before I can scroll the screen at better than 5 fps :p
<asac> micahg: i am sure sugar needs it for some parts
<micahg> asac: so the question is do we get sugar in archive for Lucid?
<asac> cwillu_at_work: well. do what you want. i would just suggest to use most recent stuff
<cwillu_at_work> duh :p
<asac> micahg: you mean: are we ok to drop it ?
<asac> i assume its in
<cwillu_at_work> but I'm only going to change one thing at a time
<micahg> asac: no,  it's out ATM because it can't be built
<asac> thats fine then imo
<cwillu_at_work> it's gonna be a few months before we release anything on top of lucid anyway
<asac> cwillu_at_work: kk. what are you working on if i might ask?
<asac> or secret sauce ;)?
<micahg> asac: ScottK wanted to get some version of sugar in for Edubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> industrial hci
<cwillu_at_work> applied real-time-strategy games, basically :p
<asac> nice ;)
<cwillu_at_work> I'm actually planning an isometric system overview screen later this year :)
<asac> micahg: do you understand what pyxcpom is needed for exactly?
<micahg> asac: I think they use it for their web browser
<micahg> asac: not exactly, I can try to track down one of the maintainers
<asac> yeah
<asac> that would probably be ok
<micahg> asac: does that mean we should try to get it in?
<asac> no
<asac> first understanding what the are using it for
<micahg> asac: ok
<asac> and if they can stop doing that ;)
<asac> (if its risky)
<micahg> lfaraone: are you familiar with Sugar's usage of python-xpcom?
<micahg> asac: BTW, fennec and prism built for Hardy :)
<micahg> asac: on another note, not really sure about IPC in 3.6.4
<lfaraone> micahg: yes, it's depended on by hulahop iirc.
<micahg> lfaraone: is there a way around it?
<lfaraone> micahg: well, the Browse activity is a Python + GTK wrapper around it.
<micahg> lfaraone: can we use python-gtkmozembed?
<lfaraone> micahg: I don't think so. Hulahop gives access to the whole xpcom API to its clients, and I think Browse uses more than gtkmozembed provides.
<lfaraone> I'll check with upstream.
<micahg> lfaraone: ok, thanks, please let us know
<micahg> asac: I don't think we should have IPC on the release CD if we can avoid it
<lfaraone> micahg: from a cursory reading of http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/browse/repos/mainline/blobs/master/browser.py ( a small component of Browse :)), it looks like that is the case, unfortunately.
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<lfaraone> micahg: if I had a month to rewrite it, and a few years more PyGTK experience, I might be able to write a reduced-functionality version which accomplishes the same thing, but final freeze is shortly approaching.
<asac> lfaraone: micahg: is that "just" one package requiring it?
<micahg> asac: it seems to be one package that uses it and the otehrs depend on it
<asac> maybe that packag ecan build in-source pyxpcom or something?
<asac> usually upstreams already include that in their tree
<asac> micahg: lfaraone ?
<micahg> will be back in an hour
<lfaraone> asac: sorry. Uh, sure, we could embed pyxpcom in hulahop, but pyxpcom will need to be rebuilt (I think) whenever there's a change to xulrunner.
<lfaraone> ++-+-
<lfaraone> ~.
<lfaraone> .
<cwillu_at_work> hunspell or myspell?
<lfaraone> asac: is it not feasible to enable building pyxpcom in xulrunner? I think debian's xulrunner has it.
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson_: fyi-- just tested tbird on amd64 and it works fine. I can connect using pop3s with libnss3-0d installed. with old version I could not.
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson_: see my comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss/+bug/559918/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed" [High,Fix committed]
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson_: waiting on armel, i386 and ia64 to finish building (all have started)
 * jdstrand -> afk for a bit
<micahg> asac: just wondering why you used source format 3 for enigmail
<bdrung> micahg: because it's great ;)
<micahg> bdrung: we're going to need to backport it though
<bdrung> not good
<micahg> bdrung: which, source format 3 or the need to backport?
<bdrung> micahg: the combination: the need to backport a 3.0 (quilt) formatted package
<micahg> bdrung: that's why we can
<micahg> 't migrate the mozilla stack to 3.0
<fta> micahg, fyi, per doko's request, i've suspended all the dailies
<micahg> fta: oh, so his rebuild can finish?
<fta> yep
<micahg> fta: how long?
<fta> until it's done :P
<micahg> fta: would we be able to do just firefox once I figure out why IPC doesn't work?
<fta> should be ok
<micahg> fta: ok, thanks, I'll let you know
<micahg> lfaraone: pyxpcom is a different upstream source now
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium is *eating* http:// from the URL bar
<LLStarks> hey guys, would a text area input bug be filed under "form controls"?
<gavin> are you asking about bugzilla.m.o ?
<LLStarks> yah
<gavin> it depends. what's the bug?
<LLStarks> text areas only work 25% of the time with 3.7 nightlies
<LLStarks> sometimes you need to click or type elsewhere first
<LLStarks> ridiculously annoying
<LLStarks> if you use message boards
<gavin> does it happen for all textareas or only specific ones?
<gavin> is it a recent regression?
<micahg> it sounds familiar for some reason
<LLStarks> gavin, i really don't know how to distinguish text areas
<LLStarks> for example, ubuntuforums is affected
<gavin> well, I mean does it happen on multiple sites, or just ubuntuforums?
<LLStarks> a lot of sites
<LLStarks> with message boards
<gavin> do those sites use the same message board software?
<LLStarks> doesn't matter if phpbb, smf, vb, etc
<gavin> ok
<LLStarks> micahg, i've brought it up before, never bothered to file a bug yet.
<micahg> LLStarks: ah, that's why
<micahg> LLStarks: does it happen with upstream builds?
<LLStarks> latest nightlies
<LLStarks> has been like this for a week or two
<LLStarks> haven't  tested outside of umd
<gavin> go ahead and file it in Core : General
<gavin> if yo can find a 1-day regression range using nightlies, that'd be perfect
<micahg> LLStarks: that's why I asked if upstream builds were affected
<LLStarks> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.3a4pre) Gecko/20100407 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.7a4pre - Build ID: 20100331033712
<gavin> feel free to CC me too (gavin.sharp)
<LLStarks> what do i regress against? xulrunner 1.9.3?
<LLStarks> or better yet, what's that site that lists changes for zeroing in for regression testing
<gavin> not sure what you mean - I assumed by "latest nightlies" you meant "latest mozilla.org firefox nightlies"
<LLStarks> i remember it being a mercurial site
<gavin> https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/
<LLStarks> bingo
<LLStarks> thanks
<gavin> if you get the changeset IDs from the relevant builds using about:buildconfig, you can enter them into http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml?fromchange=1b944ebb5ca6&tochange=35059e8e8ce8
<gavin> to get a list of changes between the two builds
<LLStarks> what would be some keywords to search for?
<LLStarks> gavin, how can get older mozilla-central build?
<LLStarks> *builds
<LLStarks> *can i
<gavin> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/
<gavin> (the mozilla-central ones)
<LLStarks> thanks again
<LLStarks> window is shrinking
<LLStarks> tedious and fun
<LLStarks> damnit. this is harder than i though. as soon i think i've cornered the bug, it pops in the build i think is pre-regression
<micahg> asac: ping
<bdrung> asac: ping (too)
 * micahg waits for asac_the_second to pop in :)
<bdrung> let's clone him. then everyone can have his own asac ;)
<LLStarks> gavin: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml?fromchange=2cc5ad2cf917&tochange=5108c4c2c043
<bdrung> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/ubufox/m-d-0.21/+merge/22973
<LLStarks> do i have to go commit-by-commit for further drill down?
<LLStarks> jeez. these tinderbox builds are huge.
<LLStarks> 80mb+
<LLStarks> i have a hunch that the textarea focus commit is the culprit
<micahg> LLStarks: there are several in that range
<LLStarks> where can i get commit binaries?
<LLStarks> the gzip i dl'ed is source
<LLStarks> at least we have a good range
<gavin> LLStarks: yeah, I would suspect one of ehsan's changes
<gavin> CC him on your bug?
<gavin> :ehsan
<LLStarks> ah
<LLStarks> you suspect the focus one too?
<LLStarks> cork and i figured as much
<jdstrand> asac, chrisccoulson: unless you guys object, I am going to be publishing USN 927-3 for tbird within the next few minutes
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm ok with that
<jdstrand> cool
<asac> jdstrand: bug reporter confirmed the fix?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, asac said we can drop noscript as it's a target that moves too quickly
<asac> yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks. i will get that removed tomorrow
<micahg> asac: what to do about sugar?
<jdstrand> asac: I confirmed it. the bug reporters all just removed libnss3-0d and went on their way
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks for sorting it btw
<jdstrand> asac: if it were my original update, I would publish
<jdstrand> ie, I am satisfied it is fixed
<asac> k
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure, though you should really be thanking asac :)
<asac> e?
<asac> me?
<chrisccoulson> thanks asac too :)
<asac> didnt do much ;)
<asac> micahg: i dont know
<jdstrand> I just kind of pushed the bug along :)
<chrisccoulson> i took my laptop out with me today, but ended up not being able to get 3G coverage, else i would have helped push it along today
<asac> heh
<asac> 3g
<jdstrand> no worries
<asac> micahg: in the end its chrisccoulson's call. imo its too late to add something like the pyxpcom
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i thought i'd give my 3G dongle some proper use, but i ended up in an area with no coverage :(
<chrisccoulson> else i would have been around much earlier ;)
<jdstrand> heheh
<asac> micahg: whats the package that requires it?
<micahg> asac:  sugar-hulahop which has some other sugar packages depending on it
<chrisccoulson> micahg / asac - i agree, it's too late to be working on introducing new packages now, we already have enough to be working on to get lucid in to shape
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the problem is sugar is useless w/out it
 * micahg is trying to get vlc sorted out with upstream xul192 fixes along with galeon in haryd
<micahg> *haryd
<micahg> *hardy
<LLStarks> micahg, do any of the umd packages lorentz code?
<LLStarks> *contai
<LLStarks> **contain
<micahg> LLStarks: both should
<LLStarks> 3.6 and 3.7?
<LLStarks> any way i can check?
<micahg> LLStarks: the code seems to be there
<mahfouz> why are there freezes now for 3.6?
<mahfouz> it used to be only for 3.7
<micahg> mahfouz: lorentz landed on 3.6
<mahfouz> you mean the dom.ipc stuff?
<micahg> mahfouz: I suggest switching to firefox-stable
<micahg> mahfouz: yes
<mahfouz> ah, i see
<mahfouz> yeah, I can work around it
<mahfouz> was just wondering
<micahg> mahfouz: we'll probably have a call for testing later this month once we figure out why we're crashing and upstream isn't for 3.6
<micahg> asac: do you remember why you uploaded thunderbird locales w/out an orig.tar.gz?  is that because it's not released upstream like that?
<asac> micahg: yeah
<asac> we have all assembled on our own
<micahg> asac: ok, can we do one more upload before releasE?
<asac> probably
<asac> should be before freeze
<skipper_> asac: i uploaded m-d 0.22 and finished ubufox. please have a look at the later.
<LLStarks> dammit bindwood
<LLStarks> stop sucking
<micahg> asac: should I prepare an upload in a PPA after I test?
<micahg> LLStarks: BTW, reporters in Bugzilla always get copied
<micahg> LLStarks: assuming you have your prefs set that way
<LLStarks> ?
<micahg> LLStarks: you keep adding yourself to the CC list on your own bugs :)
<LLStarks> oh
<LLStarks> i'm just anal
<bdrung> what is a .jsm file?
<asac> javascript module?
<bdrung> aha
<bdrung> i wonder why /usr/share/xul-ext/bindwood/modules/bindwood.jsm must be executable
<LLStarks> what is m-d?
<bdrung> LLStarks: mozilla-devscripts
<bdrung> *the* tool for packaging xul extensions
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - it shouldn't, that's my mistake ;)
<chrisccoulson> couchdb_env.sh needs to be executable
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: m-d makes couchdb_env.sh executable automatically
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - ok. i still need to keep that patch i added though to stop it from changing permissions at run-time
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-04
<Fudge> hi guys, adding ppa to maverick but i get Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~mozilla-ubuntu-daily/+archive/ppa: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Fudge> executing as root apt-add-repository ppa:mozilla-ubuntu-daily/ppa
<micahg> Fudge: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<Fudge> oh the page had it the other way round
<micahg> Fudge: what page?
<Fudge> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> Fudge: that makes no sense
 * micahg doesn't see that anywhere on that page
<Fudge> did i give the wrong url?
<Fudge> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing)
<Fudge> you cant see that?
<micahg> Fudge: that's correct
<Fudge> I do not know why I can, it was my first google result
<Fudge> and anyway it lead me to here and you have helped me. :)
<micahg> it doesn't say  ppa:mozilla-ubuntu-daily/ppa
<micahg> Fudge: are you looking for dailies for Firefox 4?
<micahg> *or
<Fudge> yes, i use orca and find firefox very slow with orca
<Fudge> oh yes, you are right im sorry. i do not understand how i got those two words wrong way round. :$ lets jsut blame it on using tts and hide that line away somewhere, deep
<micahg> heh, ok, I want to make sure you get the right PPA though, what were you looking for?
<Fudge> blledign edge firefox
<Fudge> bleeding
<micahg> Fudge: ok, then you're in the right place :)
<Fudge> nice
<Fudge> defenantly faster
<Fudge> sometimes on webpages orca takes so long after the text ahs appeared to start reading
<Fudge> its my belief that somethings broken in linux ff aposed to windows ff for accessibility
<micahg> Fudge: it's probably using different libraries
<micahg> Fudge: I believe the accessibility is better in 4.0 that 3.6 and Ubuntu 11.04 should help as well hopefully
<Fudge> true it is, ill upgrade orca too
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hey, yt?
<chrisccoulson> fta2, yeah
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i'm wondering why my ppa stats are broken in ff4, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html   any idea?
<fta2> it's supposed to look like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/ppa-stats.ogv
<fta2> my ff4 console is filled with errors of all kinds, but nothing in my own code
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmmm, not too sure. i'll have a look at that in a bit, i just need to grab some coffee first :)
<fta2> sure, thanks
<chrisccoulson> fta - i see this in my error console:
<chrisccoulson> Error: element.dispatchEvent is not a function
<chrisccoulson> Source File: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/javascript/prototype/prototype.js
<chrisccoulson> Line: 4619
<chrisccoulson> which looks like something overwrote that function
<chrisccoulson> fta - and, then i saw this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/980697/element-dispatchevent-is-not-a-function-js-error-caught-in-firebug-of-ff3-0
<chrisccoulson> might be a clue ;)
<fta2_> prototype is not mine. it's a widely used js stack
<fta2_> chrisccoulson, ^^, and why is it a problem only in firefox?
<vish> chrisccoulson: i attached the SRU patch for Lucid and Maverick for that FF4+compiz bug and i have subscribed the SRU team too, [maybe you can upload it before pitti goes on the SRU rounds? ;) ]
<chrisccoulson> vish, i can try, but i'm not sure i can upload compiz to lucid (not a core-dev)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not special enough ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: apply! ;)
<vish> but just lazy enough ;p
 * vish thought seb128 wanted you to apply a while ago.
<chrisccoulson> vish - i don't know what to put on my application. i do most of my work inside the packageset i can already upload too, and the DMB wouldn't use that to assess my suitability ;)
<chrisccoulson> i do have things sponsored outside of my usual packageset, but they are generally quite trivial uploads
<chrisccoulson> so i just can't be bothered really ;)
<vish> ;p
<fta2_> grrr, i officially hate ff
<fta2_> i guess i have to rewrite my stuff to use only jquery
<crass_> is the firefox-4.0 package notbeing built anymore?
<micahg> crass: where?
<micahg> fta: BTW, I just had a new ioquake3 sync'd which might fix your openarena issue if you're available to test it once it builds
<fta> micahg, ok, sure.
<fta> micahg, btw, what about chromium 10?
<micahg> fta: I'll go back to testing as soon as I finish nss
<fta> ok
<chrisccoulson> crass, no, the nightlies are broken atm
<chrisccoulson> i've got changes pretty much ready to push, but it renames the source package again
<fta> Error: (new component).QueryInterface is not a function
<fta> Source File: resource://gre/modules/XPCOMUtils.jsm
<fta> Line: 242
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^ expected?
<chrisccoulson> fta - under what condition is that?
<fta> just opened the console
<fta> maybe addon related
<fta> i have this before:
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIINIParser.getString]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://nightly/content/nightly.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 467"  data: no]
<fta> (i didn't start ff in a long while here)
<crass> chrisccoulson: ok, was wondering if they were stopping coinciding with the release of 4.0 final
<fta> uh? firebug is not compatible with ff4??
<chrisccoulson> fta - it should be. i'm running it here ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, yeah, i had the one that work only with 3.6.
<fta> hm, i wonder why $.ajax() gives me an object on my own servers but a string in people.u.c
<BUGabundo> guud evening folks! sofa time
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-05
<koda|work> hi all!
<koda|work> i wanted to try the newest thunderbird 3.3 from the daily ppa
<koda|work> however i didn't want to install the ppa because otherwise it would upgrade firefox as well
<koda|work> is there a way of adding just the thunderbird files?
<chrisccoulson> koda|work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<koda|work> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> koda|work, you know you can also use the thunderbird-next PPA, if you want a bit more stability?
<micahg> gnomefreak: i don't think that's been fixed yet and there's already a bug for it
<micahg> gnomefreak: bug 708382
<micahg> errr, bug 719919
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks ill look into it later
<BUGabundo> yo o/ :D
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: any idea what the integrated pdf viewer in ff5 will be?
 * micahg hasn't heard about this yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-06
<Fudge> hi guys, anyone using tbird Version: 3.3~a4~hg20110404r7500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> How can I fix corrupted places.sqlite file?
<Milos_SD> I can't even open it in sqlite browser
<Milos_SD> it get's corrupted every time I close Firefox
<Milos_SD> I use FIrefox 4 that is in Ubuntu 11.04
<fta2> can't you even dump it in a shell? (with sqlite3)
<fta2> "sqlite3 your.sqlite .dump"
<fta2> oh, gone
<chrisccoulson_> fta2 - you there?
<fta> chrisccoulson_, yep
<chrisccoulson_> hi fta!
<chrisccoulson_> i need to get the firefox-trunk nightlies working again now the version has changed to 4.2
<chrisccoulson_> so, i propose we just rename this to firefox-trunk now (rather than having firefox-4.0 or firefox-4.2)
<fta> lol
<fta> ok
<chrisccoulson_> then we hopefully won't have to rename it again ;)
<chrisccoulson_> (seeing as the version number is going to be changing quite frequently now)
<fta> will do that later today, i need to know which branch has been renamed, and to where
<chrisccoulson_> fta - it's lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head
<chrisccoulson_> (note, the branch name isn't changing - it's just the package name)
<chrisccoulson_> firefox-4.0 => firefox-trunk
<chrisccoulson_> they will match then ;)
<fta> noted
<BUGabundo> fta: prefered applications, broken for chromium
<fta> ?
<debfx> chrisccoulson_: I've opened a merge proposal with a fix for bug #572772
<chrisccoulson_> debfx, thanks. will take a look once i've sorted some menu issues out
<fta> chrisccoulson_, i assume i can drop the protection for the version now
<fta> right?
<chrisccoulson_> fta - yeah, that should be fine
<fta> it's still mozilla-central ?
<chrisccoulson_> fta - yeah, it's still mozilla-central
<fta> should be ok then. we'll see tomorrow
<chrisccoulson_> fta - excellent, thanks
<fta> jcastro, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<fta> (still polling the daily)
<jcastro> heh cool
<jcastro> fta: does this happen to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/744972/
<fta> it never worked for me.
<fta> but i need to update my (old) webapps to have the new wm class
<jcastro> yeah I had to redo mine
<jcastro> and then it worked
<jcastro> but then bfiller pointed out the multiple app thing
<jcastro> which I never ran into I guess
<fta> jcastro, he says in the bug that he creates the webapps with chromium, so the wm class is wrong, it's still pending on the chromium side
<fta> unless i missed something
<jcastro> fta: is the chromium in the archive updated?
<jcastro> I thought it was fixed upstream?
<jcastro> fta: oh, is it fixed in -dev but not in the archive?
<fta> i don't think so; let me try with trunk
<jcastro> I'm stepping out for food, if you could just mention it in the bug that would be awesome
<fta> BUGabundo, right, default browser regressed, but not sure it's ch or something else in ubuntu
<jcastro> before I send trevino on a wild goose chase
<fta> StartupWMClass=Chromium-browser
<fta> in trunk, so nada, still pending upstream
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-07
<fta> chrisccoulson_, did something change wrt the preferred apps?
<chrisccoulson_> fta - not recently AFAIK, how come?
<fta> chrisccoulson_, chromium is now complaining it's no longer the preferred browser here, confirmed by BUGabundo
<fta> was fine until yesterday
<chrisccoulson_> fta - oh, i see that too
<chrisccoulson_> oh, i saw it because i opened gnome-default-application-properties, and that tramples over the gconf settings
<fta> ?
<chrisccoulson_> gnome-default-application-properties writes the gio config to gconf, to keep everything in sync
<chrisccoulson_> but chromium isn't using th gio settings
<chrisccoulson_> it's using xdg-settings isn't it?
<fta> yes
<fta> xdg-mime irrc
<chrisccoulson_> fta - ok, i got release team ACK to backport the xdg-utils changes to fix this
<chrisccoulson_> i'll do it tomorrow
<fta> good, even if i still don't understand what changed
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure what's changed in the last few days, but it should never have started working really ;)
<fta> $ xdg-settings check default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop
<fta> yes
<fta> hm, just rebooted, i now have some artifacts from the widgets in chromium
<fta> chrisccoulson, ch trunk bumped Breakpad to r786, what was missing to have it working? i lost track :(
<Guest94759> Hi, everyone! I want to compile firefox with DWARF2 debugging information. What shall I do to solve this problem? Must I modify the makefile?
<fta> chrisccoulson, found the regression for the preferred browser in ch trunk: http://codereview.chromium.org/6793034  it's what you expected i guess
<chrisccoulson> fta - re, breakpad and chromium - kees has fixed all of the kernel bugs now, but chromium still isn't working :(
<chrisccoulson> i'm stuck atm, because i can't reproduce it in strace, which would really help
<chrisccoulson> i pinged evan, and strace only works if you run with --no-sandbox
<chrisccoulson> and of course, crash reporting works fine then ;)
<chrisccoulson> the only way i'm going to be able to debug it is to do a build of chromium with some debug printfs in there so i can figure out exactly why it fails ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - about xdg-utils, i'll update our version today which should hopefully fix the browser check issues
<chrisccoulson> i thought that had already been done, i'm not sure why it dropped off the radar :(
<fta> chrisccoulson, maybe try a debug build. I have a knob in d/rules
<fta> chrisccoulson, not sure why it failed last night, but i just respun the bot for ff-trunk and the upload worked this time
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks. i was going to ask you that too actually :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, just read the TB minutes, are they really considering backing off unity as default??
<fta> micahg, hi, any update on the last chromium update?
<fta> it's been a while now :P
<micahg> ugh, no, but it seems that the detect flag isn't good enough, I'll complete the testing today which should tell me if we're already affected or not
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, did bug 734837 fix your issue with the invisible entries in the menu bar?
<fta> uh, the new compiz crashed
<fta> it's been a while
<fta> bamfdaemon too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: someone on m.d.a.firefox is proposing rewriting Firefox in Java :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  I'm about to try out the globalmenu extension in TB.  I'll tell you how it goes. :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm at the all-hands in Mountain View, and we're talking about the new release cycle, and how it affects TB
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: can I assume you've heard about the new release cycle?
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'd be interested to know how that turns out
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i know about it for firefox, but i'm still unclear about how it's actually going to work
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: see - http://mozilla.github.com/process-releases/draft/development_overview/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: how it affects TB, and Linux distros in currently being discussed here
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, will you test the globalmenu-extension provided in the archive, or do you build it yourself? i haven't actually pushed the fix to bzr yet, as the branch seems to have stopped working :(
<m_conley> er "is"
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - I was about to try the one in the archive
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then :)
<chrisccoulson> i think we're mostly ok with the release process. what i'm totally unclear about is how releases are created from the different branches
<micahg> m_conley: is there a place anywhere to vote for some type of LTS branch for linux distros/derivitives?
<m_conley> micahg: not as far as I can tell, no
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, have you had much feedback from other distros?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: not personally, no.  Other Mozilla folk may have
<m_conley> micahg: there might be infrastructure for that down the line
<m_conley> or something similar
<kbrosnan> long lived versions are not on the plan atm
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm sort of the Linux representative in this "new release cycle" meeting - but I don't think I have a total handle on what's at stake here.  I understand the LTS issue, but is there anything else I should be bringing up?
<chrisccoulson> the LTS issue only really affects xulrunner, because we have to maintain a bunch of apps using it. but, from the POV of firefox and thunderbird, i think we can live without it ;)
<kbrosnan> but feedback from distros would be intresting as of right now going forward from 5 there are no plans to ship any dot updates
<micahg> m_conley: well, major version bumps as opposed to point releases with bugfixes are harder in terms of QA for stable releases
<chrisccoulson> we don't do crazy things like building FF-on-XR like other distro's do ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd prefer to limit it just to Firefox if possible
<micahg> QA burden is higher for major version bumps
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the QA stuff is exactly why we're running the full test-suite now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for thunderbird as well?
<chrisccoulson> (although, we currently don't do anything with the output of that, but we should be)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet. i wasn't going to start running that until we update to 3.3
<chrisccoulson> kbrosnan, i think most of the questions i have really are just minor details, but affect my workflow quite a bit. i'll write them down at some point :)
<micahg> kbrosnan: well, I'm currently considering dropping any xulrunner app that accesses insecure content from the repo since porting every 6 weeks in a stable release is out of the question
<kbrosnan> micahg: have a query or a wag to the number of packages effected?
<chrisccoulson> kbrosnan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Natty/Firefox4/XULRunner20Transition would be a good place to start
<chrisccoulson> (note, that contains both mozjs and xpcom consumers, and we've already resolved the mozjs issue)
<chrisccoulson> we provide a separate libmozjs package now, and i'm going to turn off --enable-shared-js in our xulrunner build at some point soon
<micahg> kbrosnan: I think it's only about 10, maybe less at this point, I can get an official count later this evening
<micahg> but eclipse is on the list
<kbrosnan> yeah they are a tough case
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok, cool - let me know if you have any questions you want me to bring up. :)
<kbrosnan> smedberg has said unless some community members/orgs have an intrest in gtkmozembed and other embedding tools that are in the process of being dropped from support
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks!
<kbrosnan> uggh that was a lot less clear than i thought
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/uds-p-planning-ubuntu-12-04-to-be-held-in-orlando-again/ btw?
<micahg> kbrosnan:  we have 7 apps according to the wiki using that
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, if you can't make it to budapest ;)
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to see some firefox guys at a UDS too ;)
<chrisccoulson> kbrosnan, micahg - we don't really have that much using gtkmozembed
<chrisccoulson> the only things i can think of are:
<chrisccoulson> chmsee, which already has WIP webkit support
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: i'm working on budapest.  :D  I'll let you know.
<chrisccoulson> gnome-python-extras - which is deprecated now anyway, now we have PyGI, so that's going to disappear entirely next cycle anyway
<chrisccoulson> that's all i can think of right now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: python-gtkmozembed was that stuff I was looking at, forgot about chmsee :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, awesome!
<chrisccoulson> micahg - python-gtkmozembed is going to disappear next cycle
<chrisccoulson> it's dead ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, so just 2 things in the archive using gtkmozembed
<chrisccoulson> i'm really not all that concerned about that :)
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-08
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've got xdg-utils working now :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, i didn't realise chromium shipped its own copy of xdg-mime and xdg-settings too
<chrisccoulson> we'll need to fix those ones as well ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's all working properly now anyway
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, thanks for xdg-utils, where is the fix? a distro patch? if so, i'll patch ch and inform upstream
<silvery> I have enabled network.protocol-handler.external.shell and no effect, please someone tell me what should be else enabled in order to use external shell commands in URLs? (if it's possible)
<chrisccoulson> bug 734526 is really bothering me now, can anybody reproduce this?
<cobe571> hello everyone. I installed firefox 4 under debian 6 from PPA. firefox works really well. thank you to the team :)
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, you there?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i below sealevel
<asac> i am
<asac> i am happy to get distracted for a few minutes here ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, how are you? haven't spoken to you in ages ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: feel free to move ubufox main branch to mozillateam
<asac> i will change the development ofcus
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i was going to ask you about that
<asac> on the project page and make you driver if you want
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<asac> just ping me when the branch is there
<chrisccoulson> that would be good. i can do a proper release then, and clean up some of our patches :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - how are things with you anyway?
<asac> chrisccoulson: great ... except that i am drowned far below sealevel ;)
<chrisccoulson> where are you?
<asac> chrisccoulson: in a coffin built of work ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, now i'm confused. that sounds like a strange place to be ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i've branched it to lp:~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk
<asac> thx
<asac> one sec
<asac> changed
<asac> you are also driver now
<chrisccoulson> asac - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've not looked at what version of xdg-utils chromium has yet, but i guess they will need this change: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-utils/commit/?id=4b4e879c55fe83fbea1de1e4e37543bba496d228
<chrisccoulson> also, the gnome3 detection in xdg-utils doesn't actually work on natty (because we're running gnome 2.32 on the new stack)
<chrisccoulson> so, i had to fudge that in our xdg-utils build for natty, but i'm not sure how you'd do that with chromium and still have it work on every release
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i gave you the commit yesterday showing which rev of xdg ch now has
<fta2> chrisccoulson, upstream bumped xdg only in trunk. if the old stuff is still ok (i didn't test it), i guess i will just point upstream to your comment and just take your patch as a distro patch for the dailies
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=73231#c18
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-April/002912.html
<fta> chrisccoulson, the funny thing is that they bumped xdg utils to please natty: http://codereview.chromium.org/6670095  and that's what made it regress
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks. i commented on the bug
<micahg> fta: I can confirm with the new stable release passwords are gone
<micahg> I tested on maverick
<fta> micahg, seeems better in trunk
<micahg> started w/6, then 10.133, now 10.204
<micahg> fta: I'd like to be able to upgrade people before version 12 :)
<fta> oh, 133 was impacted too?
<micahg> fta: I'm sorry this took so long
<micahg> fta: no, 133 still shows the passwords
<micahg> fta: not quite sure what to do, I pinged the upstream guy one day w/no response, the bug shows that password-store=detect is hit or mmiss
<fta> not sure either. a regression bug would be a nice start, if there's not one already
<micahg> well, the bugs already filed and the guy seems to have been watching it
<micahg> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77328
<fta> micahg, well, reading http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1230517 it seems we're out of luck for a general workaround in the packaging
<fta> it's also different for gnome and kde
<micahg> right, that's also part of the problem :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-09
<chrisccoulson> i'd best get all my last minute uploads done before the weekend ;)
 * micahg is planning on upload stuff sat night and sunday (although nothing for main ATM)
 * micahg needs to look at gecko-mediaplayer
<chrisccoulson> oh, what do you need to do for that?
<c2tarun> why is it that new version firefox is not in maverick and just in natty?
<c2tarun> hi vish :) seeing you after a long time. hope you remember me. :P
<vish> c2tarun: hey
<c2tarun> vish: hi :)
<vish> c2tarun: do you get the new version on gnome on Maverick? its the same way with FF ;)
<vish> *of gnome
<c2tarun> vish: actually I switched to kubuntu :( its seems cool :) plus I am also trying to get kubuntu membership
<vish> c2tarun: cool!
<vish> err.. kool!
<c2tarun> vish: yup :P :)
<BUGabundo> evening
 * BUGabundo slaps who ever made the migration scripts for ff 4.2
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 1 bugabundo bugabundo 136 2011-03-19 21:13 firefox/
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 1 bugabundo bugabundo  90 2011-03-19 21:14 firefox-4.0/
<BUGabundo> drwxrwxrwx 1 bugabundo bugabundo  60 2010-08-28 19:26 firefox-old/
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 1 bugabundo bugabundo 136 2011-03-19 21:13 firefox-trunk/
<BUGabundo> I'm lost among all this versions
<BUGabundo> and can't start my regular profile on ff 4.2
<BUGabundo> it seems 4.2 is a migration of an old 3.6 ?!
 * BUGabundo migrates the *correct* profile
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-10
<c2tarun> hi team :) why is latest version of mozilla firefox not included into maverick and lucid though its working perfectly in these two. :/
<micahg_> c2tarun: what are you talking about? 3.6.16 is the latest for that series
<micahg_> c2tarun: we don't upgrade major versions w/out an EOL, so it'll probably be Firefox 5 or 6 that gets into Lucid and Maverick
<c2tarun> micahg_: latest for the series means? natty has a better version.
<micahg_> c2tarun: branch, 3.6.x
<c2tarun> micahg_: nope, its 4.0
<micahg_> c2tarun: no, you asked what the series was, lucid and maverick are on the 3.6.x series
<c2tarun> micahg_: oh... lucid and mav has predecided series.
<Jackneill> 	
<micahg_> c2tarun: that's what they released with, so that's what they stay with until it's EOL
<c2tarun> micahg_: EOL?
<micahg_> c2tarun: end of life
<c2tarun> :)
<vish> c2tarun: iirc, even on windows you wont get the latest version via regular update
<vish> they might entice you to update to new version, but that update is manual select
<c2tarun> vish: well, I dont have windows installed :( and since when windows started supplying updates. I remember I always have to download the setup of latest version released and then install it manuall :/
<c2tarun> s/manuall/manually
 * c2tarun never updated windows, because its speed decreases with each update :P
<vish> c2tarun: yea so why not sure why people grumble for the ppa, ;p  maybe we need to tag the mozilla ppa, as "From the folks who brought you Firefox 3.x, Herezzzzzzzzz Firefox4"
<vish> s/why not sure/not sure
<chrisccoulson> vish - "they might entice you to update to new version, but that update is manual select" - soon, that won't be true anymore ;)
<chrisccoulson> windows users will be updated silently in the future
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to be able to update ubuntu users silently too ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a reason why libmozjs185 doesn't have a .pc file?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - because i've not installed it yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> it didn't originally have one anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-02
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<asac> chrisccoulson: ffox restart worked :)
<asac> well done
<asac> which file shall i touch to try a more stress way (try many times)
<cousin_luigi> Tell me, will Chromium be able to rely on the PPAPI implementation of the flash player?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: that's what Adobe has committed to for the future, Ubuntu will be staying with 11.2 though for its life
<cousin_luigi> micahg: I mean Chromium instead of Chrome.
<micahg> cousin_luigi: I would think so
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Someone on irc.mozilla.org/#firefox said that it might not be that obvious.
<micahg> unless it uses the native client in some way which we haven't reenabled for chromium yet
<cousin_luigi> micahg: I can't find the link now, but it was something about the plugin being distributed only with Chrome.
<kbrosnan> the only thing is that adobe said that they don't plan on distributing flash as a download
<micahg> cousin_luigi: yes, but we don't distribute flash with chromium now
<micahg> oh, right, they're not distributing binaries anymore :)
<micahg> well, for 11.3+
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Does google?
<micahg> yeah, with Chrome, so I guess your point is valid
 * micahg digs up the article
<cousin_luigi> So, basically Chromium will have the API but not the binary blob to interface to?
<micahg> right
<cousin_luigi> :(
<cousin_luigi> Do you think it would be viable (both legally and technically) extracting it from the Chrome installer?
<micahg> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<micahg> doubtful
<cousin_luigi> What about Lightspark and Shumway then?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: they'll continue to reverse engineer and try to keep up
<micahg> but those projects (gnash as well) need distro and upstream people interested in driving development and rollout of these products
<chrisccoulson> what we need is for flash to get hit by a bus and die entirely
<cousin_luigi> My very personal hunch is that pay-per-view streaming sites will keep it alive, porn ones especially.
<cousin_luigi> Oh yes, and dumb games.:)
<chrisccoulson> "google chrome - for people who watch porn" :-)
<chrisccoulson> if i were a conspiracy theorist, i would think that google would like to become the sole distributor of flash whilst it's still relevant, to give themselves a very big lever for the web, so that they can make everyone use chrome
<chrisccoulson> but, i don't believe in conspiracy theories really ;)
<chrisccoulson> of course, google aren't evil like that
<chrisccoulson> so they say
<cousin_luigi> Well, they would only have a lever on linux (2% of the desktop market) and Android.
<cousin_luigi> I suspect Adobe wanted to get rid of the burden.
<chrisccoulson> i mean, they did get rid of h.264 from chrome, like they said they would
<chrisccoulson> oh, wait...
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, i'm pretty sure that adobe dropping linux is just the start ;)
 * cousin_luigi goes fetch a tinfoil roll and passes around
<chrisccoulson> i think it would be naive to think that they won't drop other platforms in the future
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i should put on my tinfoil hat really
<cousin_luigi> Why would they? They're even planning to make more money from it.
<cousin_luigi> The 9% tax or whatever is the official denomination.
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, well, i'm not sure what adobe's plans for flash are. but, they already killed mobile development, and now they've dropped linux
<cousin_luigi> https://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/premium-features.html
<cousin_luigi> Well, flash mobile=android pretty much.
<cousin_luigi> And we're back at Google.:|
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * cousin_luigi wonders what's the legal status of https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=57249
<chrisccoulson> not sure. it seems that they do the same with the pdf plugin too
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: Do you think a PPA based on that would be a problem?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure
<micahg> cousin_luigi: you have to check the licensing, if it's not distributable, then yes, it's a problem
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Even if it's the user itself downloading and extracting it?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<chrisccoulson> someone had their PPA disabled recently for hosting the sun java packages ;)
<cousin_luigi> micahg: I believe the script itself is GPL'd
<cousin_luigi> micahg: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ch/chromium-pepper-flash/PKGBUILD
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: I hope it's not the webupd8 one for the oracle jdk7:/
<micahg> cousin_luigi: IANAL and refuse to comment further :)
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Ok:)
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Who do you think I should ask?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: if there's a question of licensing in PPAs, #launchpad
<cousin_luigi> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> cousin_luigi: or file a requestnchpad at answers.launchpad.net/lau
<micahg> *answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cousin_luigi> You know what? I'll petition the webupd8 team and have them risk their $NETHER_REGIONS. :)
<chrisccoulson> i think that the oracle downloader one is probably ok. if it wasn't, then it's likely that it would have disappeared already ;)
<chrisccoulson> of course, IANAL either. perhaps nobody spotted that PPA before :)
<chrisccoulson> woah, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17589298
<chrisccoulson> i bet that guy needed some new underwear after that
<cousin_luigi> How come he had a camera following him?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-03
<cousin_luigi> morn
<cousin_luigi> Where should I put libpepflashplayer.so to have it detected by Chromium 18?
<cousin_luigi> Where can I find a beta of Chromium 19?
<micahg> when did that hit beta?
<cousin_luigi> Well, whatever its current status is:)
<micahg> that's in the dev channel, I haven't gotten there yet
<cousin_luigi> libpepflashplayer.so doesn't work on Chromium 18, so I wanted to give it a try on something newer:/
<micahg> hmm, not sure what to day
<micahg> *say
<cousin_luigi> Where would *you* get Chromium 19 ?
<micahg> I'd just update the PPA ;)
<cousin_luigi> How?:)
<FernandoMiguel>  /google chromium ppa daily
<FernandoMiguel> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> awesome, stable has superseded the daily PPA :(
<cousin_luigi> FernandoMiguel: but it still has version 18...
<FernandoMiguel> I use chrome instead
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 19.0.1084.1-r129459
 * cousin_luigi would like not to use chrome and still have future flash support, that's why he's tinkering with this:)
<FernandoMiguel> chromium-browser:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: (none)
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 18.0.1025.142~r129054-0ubuntu1
<FernandoMiguel>   Version table:
<FernandoMiguel>      18.0.1025.142~r129054-0ubuntu1 0
<FernandoMiguel>         500 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<micahg> cousin_luigi: we'll have flash support for the next 5 years :)
<cousin_luigi> micahg: 11.2 smurf version?;)
<micahg> yes, you weren't specific
<cousin_luigi> Well, new features might come handy.
<cousin_luigi> Anyway does Chromium require significant patching to run on Ubuntu?
<micahg> sometimes :)
 * cousin_luigi wonders if he feels like doing an amateur moment
<micahg> cousin_luigi: I have to finish a few other uploads, then I can try to get this up
<cousin_luigi> micahg: thanks
<cousin_luigi> gn
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-04
<astraljava> Hi gang, we have a slight problem with Xubuntu, and its default terminal, xfce4-terminal. When you hit F1 for Help, and you still have Firefox as the default browser, you're facing this error message: http://astraljava.kapsi.fi/xfce4-terminal_Help-F1_firefox.png
<astraljava> With chrome, it works as expected.
<astraljava> What sort of problem do you think we're dealing with? Does that look like a proper way to launch the file into the browser from firefox's POV?
<astraljava> Should I test with more browsers?
<micahg> astraljava: that's weird, it should fail for both as it never gets to the browser
<astraljava> micahg: Yeah but I tested it both on Studio and Xubuntu, works with both if chrome is set as the default browser. Doesn't, if FF is.
<micahg> astraljava: it should probably be escaping the url, try to call that manually with the URL in single quotes
<astraljava> But I won't argue it being the proper way to do it, I haven't looked that deep into the code, yet.
<astraljava> micahg: Yeah, with: /usr/bin/firefox 'file:///usr/share/doc/xfce4-terminal/C/index.html#' it launches the browser correctly.
<micahg> and without the quotes it fails?
<astraljava> Hmm... no, it works then, too. Also works directly from xfce4-terminal with Opera set as default.
<astraljava> There's a bug about this on LP, bug #964483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964483 in exo "Terminal help is inaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964483
<astraljava> But I'm unsure whether this is actually an exo bug, as firefox so far is the only browser where it fails.
<astraljava> Wonder if it actually is an exo problem, when firefox is set as default, I'm facing with "Error: No running window found" in the debug log file.
<cousin_luigi> PepperFlash works on Chromium 19: now I'm happy:)
<micahg> cousin_luigi: did you end up with a local build?
<cousin_luigi> micahg: yes
<cousin_luigi> micahg: I couldn't wait:)
<micahg> cousin_luigi: ok, I'll let you know when the PPAs are active again
<cousin_luigi> micahg: by the way, do you know if there's sensible data in the bazaar config dir ?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: which dir?
<cousin_luigi> .bzr
<cousin_luigi> micahg: I found it in a package and wondered if I had to tell the maintainer
<cousin_luigi> sensitive*
<micahg> hmm, there shouldn't be a .bzr dir except in a checkout
<cousin_luigi> I assume he included it by mistake, somehow...
<micahg> cousin_luigi: which package wherẻ
<cousin_luigi> micahg: a PPA source http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oracle-java7-installer/oracle-java7-installer_7u3-0~webupd8~9.tar.gz
<cousin_luigi> not your concern I suppose:)
<micahg> yeah, not our problem
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-05
<asac> chrisccoulson: can confirm that restart button still not bullet proof in precise
<asac> just had the firefox process dangling without a UI coming up!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-06
<ben1u> Hello, Junk filter don't really good work for me in thunderbird. What I have to set for a good working?
<ben1u> at the moment is "Trust junk mail headers set by: Bogofilter" activated..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-07
<bjsnider> what happened to the gecko development files in precise?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-08
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-01
<exogen> hello, I have had for months, problems with the CPU load on Firefox. I've created a new profile and installs the new addons and after few hours of use I have another high load process. Who can help me and give tips?
<exogen> I use Ubuntu 12.04 at time Lubuntu.
<exogen> and I don't use flashplayer, only html5.
<bkerensa> \o/
<exogen> -.-
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-02
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson / micahg don't forget to share your #webstory on the interwebz today.... 15th birthday of Mozilla you guys played a part! :)
<bkerensa> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/faqf8iwsu63owbo/23xI18IgiT <--- 15th Birthday Assets
<FernandoMiguel> hey
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-03
<sary_> Salutations!
<sary_> after adding ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa , i got the follwoing error :
<sary_> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa: EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:547)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-06
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: :) Linux Mint still does not have FF 20
<bkerensa> ;p
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, i don't care about mint ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's nothing to do with me
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-07
<bjsnider> people are having this problem in kubuntu right now: http://pastebin.com/tYFGn85u
<bjsnider> it's a packaging bug
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-04-01
<evilpie> why aren't the builds started?
<evilpie> seems like the last one was three days ago
<evilpie> chrisccoulson: ping?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-04-02
<evilpie> anybody around that can start the nightly builds?
<chrisccoulson> evilpie, i'll look at those in a bit
<chrisccoulson> i need 34 hour days here ;)
<evilpie> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<evilpie> if there is anything I can do to help just tell me
<evilpie> I feel bad coming here and just complaining
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-04-05
<jeffrey_f> google addressbook does not seem to be updating.  Any way to force a sync?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-03
<petersaints> Firefox 38 Beta 1 has been released. Could you please update the PPA?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-04-07
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-04-04
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please push your packaging branches
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-04-05
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please push your packaging branches
